# [LPF] Rodents of Unusual Size, pt 3



## Aura (Apr 22, 2014)

GM: Aura
Judge: GlassEye
Start Date: April 26, 2014
End Date: Nov 13, 2015

Player List and Initial XP/level:
Dunkel (Deuce Traveler) 0 xp/level 1
Joren Claesson (Fobok) 0 xp/level 1
Hawk (Tailspinner) 1777 xp/level 2
Cruendithas Beestinger the Treasure Hunter (BigB) 1777 xp/level 2
Wahyu (Commander Fallout) 1777xp/level 2
Mystie Thissledew (Satin Knights) 3215 xp/level 2
Jonas Psalter (Mowgli) 3370/level 3


GM Expectations/Rules/Whatnot:
(1) I try to be a supportive GM and hope everyone will have fun. My message box is open if you need to contact me privately.
(2) I like the coyotecode.net die roller best for it's most direct roll history function (assuming you use the same name every time). I will probably make my own life easier with just good 'ol physical dice.
(3) We're doing group initiative using average initiative value, which means that once your team has the initiative, actions can be resolved in whatever order people post. Those on the losing team (initiative-wise) side, with above team average initiative scores, might be awarded (a pre-initiative action if their individual value beats the entire winning team.
(4) Players are encouraged to at least check on the game on a daily basis. When real life makes posting that difficult or impossible, please leave AFK messages if possible. (Note: Since we're coming up on Christmas, so slowdowns are expected.)
(5) Please include a Mini Stats shlock with every post that has some sort of mechanical effect, from combat to skill rolls. Included is an example MiniStats for my character, Charity. Customize to taste:
[sblock=Example MiniStats][sblock=Charity Mini Stats][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Charity_%28Aura%29"][B][COLOR=#0066cc]Charity[/COLOR][/B][/URL]
[COLOR=blue]AC:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]HP:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]23/23[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]CMB:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+4[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]CMD:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]15[/COLOR]

[COLOR=blue]Fort:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+7[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Reflex:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+5[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Will:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+7[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Perception:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+7[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Sense Motive:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+6[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Initiative:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+1[/COLOR]

[COLOR=blue]Lay on Hands remaining:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]4/4[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Smite remaining:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]1/1[/COLOR]

[COLOR=blue]Current Weapon in Hand:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Glaive[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Current Conditions in Effect:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Ioun Torch[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Temporary items in possession:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Items not currently in possession:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Silk Rope[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Items depleted:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]none[/COLOR][/sblock]
[/sblock](6) I may make some rolls for you, such as perception checks, saving throws, opportunity attacks, etc, to move the adventure along smoothly. If you anticipate needing a roll (say you suspect an opponent will move in such a way as to provoke your attack of opportunity) you *may* 'preroll' it, however, put the actual roll/damage in a spoiler block. I will only open it if the AoO was triggered.


----------



## Aura (Apr 22, 2014)

Encounter 1: Stirge Swarm
Encounter difficulty = CR 5
Budget = 1600xp
8 (direct combatant) Stirges @ 200xp ea = 1600xp
Party: Dunkel (L1), Joren (L1), Hawk (L2), Crue (L2), Wahyu (L2), Mystie (L3), Jonas (L3)
Average level = 2, #Characters = 7, APL = 3
XP award = 265 each
Gold Award = 2300 calculated - 0 lost - 200 deferred = 2100 awarded (300 each)
Award Date = 6/11/14

Encounter 2: Gnoll/Pugwampi conflict
Encounter difficulty = CR 5
Budget = 1600xp
3 gnolls @ 400 xp ea = 1200 xp
1 hyena @ 400 xp
1 pugwampi @ 200 xp
Total xp = 1800xp (not all concurrently enemies)
Party: Dunkel (L1), Hawk (L3), Crue (L3), Wahyu (L3), Mystie (L3), Jonas (L3)
Average level = 3, #Characters = 6, APL = 4
XP award = 265 each
Gold Award = 2300 calculated - 400 lost - 0 deferred = 1900 awarded (317 each)
Award Date = 10/6/14

Encounter 3: Goblins Near Site
Encounter difficulty = CR 7
Budget = 3200xp
1 L4 fighter @ 800xp
1 L3 fighter @ 600xp
1 L3 alchemist @ 600xp
7 goblins @ 135xp ea = 945
Total xp = 2945xp
Party: Dunkel (L2), Hawk (L3), Crue (L3), Wahyu (L3), Mystie (L4), Jonas (L4)
Average level = 3, #Characters = 6, APL = 4
XP award = 535
Gold Award = 3900 calculated + 200 Enc1 - 335 lost - 0 deferred = 3765 awarded (628 each)
Award Date = 12/7/14

Encounter 4: Undead Rats
Encounter Difficulty = CR 7
Budget = 3200xp
5 Advanced Giant Fast Zombie Dire Rats @ 600p ea = 3000
Party: Dunkel (L3), Hawk (L4), Crue (L4), Wahyu (L4), Mystie (L4), Jonas (L5)
Average level = 4, #Characters = 6, APL = 5
XP award = 535
Gold Award = 3900 calculated + 200 Enc5 - 0 lost - 0 deferred = 4100 awarded (683 each)
Award Date = 4/7/15

Encounter 5: Wall Blade Trap
Encounter Difficulty = CR 4
Budget = 1200xp
Party: Dunkel (L3), Hawk (L4), Crue (L4), Wahyu (L4), Mystie (L4), Jonas (L5)
Average level = 4, #Characters = 6, APL = 5
XP award = 200
Gold Award = 1700 calculated - 0 lost - 1700 deferred = 0 awarded (0 each)
Award Date = 6/10/15

Encounter 6: Dinner Party
Encounter Difficulty = CR 9
Budget = 6400xp
Party: Dunkel (L4), Hawk (L5), Crue (L5), Wahyu (L5), Mystie (L4), Jonas (L5)
Average level = 5, #Characters = 6, APL = 6
XP award = 1070
Gold Awared = 6400 calculated + 1500 Enc5 - 0 lost - 0 deferred = 7600 awarded (1267 each)
Award Date: 10/23/15

Running Totals: total xp/gold awarded (date)

Joren:
0/0 (4/26/14) [initial]
56/48 (5/4/14) [+56/48,8d@L1]
322/276 (6/11/14) [+266/228,38d@L1]
587/576 (6/11/14) [+265/300,Enc1]
909/852 (7/27/14) [+322/276,46d@L1] (Went inactive)

Dunkel:
0/0 (4/26/14) [initial]
56/48 (5/4/14) [+56/48,8d@L1]
322/276 (6/11/14) [+266/228,38d@L1]
587/576 (6/11/14) [+265/300,Enc1]
1070/990 (8/19/14) [+483/414,69d@L1]
1301/1188 (9/21/14) [+231/198,33d@L1]
1466/1353 (10/6/14) [+165/165,15d@L2]
1731/1670 (10/6/14) [+265/317,Enc2]
2413/2352 (12/7/14) [+682/682,62d@L2]
2948/2980 (12/7/14) [+535/628,Enc3]
3135/3167 (12/24/14) [+187/187,17d@L2]
3300/3332 (1/8/15) [+165/165,15d@L2]
4335/4845 (4/7/15) [+1335/1513,89d@L3]
4870/5528 (4/7/15) [+535/683,Enc4]
5830/6616 (6/10/15) [+960/1088,64d@L3]
6030/6616 (6/10/15) [+200/0,Enc5]
9000/9991 (10/23/15) [+2970/3375,135d@L4]
10070/11258 (10/23/15) [+1070/1267,Enc6]
10658/11909 (11/13/15) [+588/+651,21d@L5] (FINAL)

Hawk:
1777/0 (4/26/14) [initial]
1865/88 (5/4/14) [+88/88,8d@L2]
2283/506 (6/11/14) [+418/418,38d@L2]
2548/806 (6/11/14) [+265/300,Enc1]
3307/1565 (8/19/14) [+759/759,69d@L2]
4027/2381 (10/6/14) [+720/816,48d@L3]
4292/2698 (10/6/14) [+265/317,Enc2]
5222/3752 (12/7/14) [+930/1054,62d@L3]
5757/4380 (12/7/14) [+535/628,Enc3]
6012/4669 (12/24/14) [+255/289,17d@L3]
6237/4924 (1/8/15) [+225/255,15d@L3]
8195/7149 (4/7/15) [+1958/2225,89d@L4]
8730/7832 (4/7/15) [+535/683,Enc4]
10006/9282 (6/4/15) [+1276/1450,58d@L4]
10174/9468 (6/10/15) [+168/186,6d@L5]
10374/9468 (6/10/15) [+200/0,Enc5]
10962/10119 (7/1/15) [+588/651,21d@L5] (Went inactive)

Cruendithas:
1777/0 (4/26/14) [initial]
1865/88 (5/4/14) [+88/88,8d@L2]
2283/506 (6/11/14) [+418/418,38d@L2]
2548/806 (6/11/14) [+265/300,Enc1]
3307/1565 (8/19/14) [+759/759,69d@L2]
4027/2381 (10/6/14) [+720/816,48d@L3]
4292/2698 (10/6/14) [+265/317,Enc2]
5222/3752 (12/7/14) [+930/1054,62d@L3]
5757/4380 (12/7/14) [+535/628,Enc3]
6012/4669 (12/24/14) [+255/289,17d@L3]
6237/4924 (1/8/15) [+225/255,15d@L3]
8195/7149 (4/7/15) [+1958/2225,89d@L4]
8730/7832 (4/7/15) [+535/683,Enc4]
10006/9282 (6/4/15) [+1276/1450,58d@L4]
10174/9468 (6/10/15) [+168/186,6d@L5]
10374/9468 (6/10/15) [+200/0,Enc5]
14154/13653 (10/23/15) [+3780/4185,135d@L5]
15224/14920 (10/23/15) [+1070/1267,Enc6]
16148/15802 (11/13/15) [+924/+882,21d@L6] (FINAL)

Wahyu:
1777/0 (4/26/14) [initial]
1865/88 (5/4/14) [+88/88,8d@L2]
2283/506 (6/11/14) [+418/418,38d@L2]
2548/806 (6/11/14) [+265/300,Enc1]
3307/1565 (8/19/14) [+759/759,69d@L2]
4027/2381 (10/6/14) [+720/816,48d@L3]
4292/2698 (10/6/14) [+265/317,Enc2]
5222/3752 (12/7/14) [+930/1054,62d@L3]
5757/4380 (12/7/14) [+535/628,Enc3]
6012/4669 (12/24/14) [+255/289,17d@L3]
6237/4924 (1/8/15) [+225/255,15d@L3]
8195/7149 (4/7/15) [+1958/2225,89d@L4]
8730/7832 (4/7/15) [+535/683,Enc4]
10006/9282 (6/4/15) [+1276/1450,58d@L4]
10174/9468 (6/10/15) [+168/186,6d@L5]
10374/9468 (6/10/15) [+200/0,Enc5]
14154/13653 (10/23/15) [+3780/4185,135d@L5]
15224/14920 (10/23/15) [+1070/1267,Enc6]
16148/15802 (11/13/15) [+924/+882,21d@L6] (FINAL)

Mystie:
3215/0 (4/26/14) [initial]
3303/88 (5/4/14) [+88/88,8d@L2]
3873/734 (6/11/14) [+570/646,38d@L3]
4138/1034 (6/11/14) [+265/300,Enc1]
5173/2207 (8/19/14) [+1035/1173,69d@L3]
5893/3023 (10/6/14) [+720/816,48d@L3]
6158/3340 (10/6/14) [+265/317,Enc2]
7522/4890 (12/7/14) [+1364/1550,62d@L4]
8057/5518 (12/7/14) [+535/628,Enc3]
8431/5943 (12/24/14) [+374/425,17d@L4]
8695/6243 (1/5/15) [+264/300,12d@L4] (Went inactive)

Jonas:
3370/0 (4/26/14) [initial]
3390/126 (5/4/14) [+120/136,8d@L3]
4060/782 (6/11/14) [+570/646,38d@L3]
4325/1082 (6/11/14) [+265/300,Enc1]
5360/2255 (8/19/14) [+1035/1173,69d@L3]
6005/2986 (10/1/14) [+645/731;43d@L3]
6115/3111 (10/6/14) [+110/125,5d@L4]
6380/3428 (10/6/14) [+265/317,Enc2]
7744/4978 (12/7/14) [+1364/1550,62d@L4]
8279/5606 (12/7/14) [+535/628,Enc3]
8653/6031 (12/24/14) [+374/425,17d@L4]
8983/6406 (1/8/15) [+330/375,15d@L4]
10017/7581 (2/24/15) [+1034/1175,47d@L4]
11193/8883 (4/7/15) [+1176/1302,42d@L5]
11728/9566 (4/7/15) [+535/683,Enc4]
13520/11550 (6/10/15) [+1792/1984,64d@L5]
13720/11550 (6/10/15) [+200/0,Enc5]
15008/12976 (7/26/15) [+1288/1426,46d@L5]
18924/16714 (10/23/15) [+3916/3738,89d@L6]
19994/17981 (10/23/15) [+1070/1267,Enc6]
20918/18863 (11/13/15) [+924/+882,21d@L6] (FINAL)

Aura:
4/26/14 to 11/13/15 = 566 days x 0.07 DMC/day = 39.62 DMC

Level-up entries in green.
Note: All totals are considered preliminary and subject to change due to unforeseen factors or judge action.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2014)

Judge notes here.


----------



## Aura (Apr 27, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
[section]The appearance of the unusual Wayang nearly catches Commander Jacobson by surprise. A quiet, "Oh," escapes her lips as she quickly regains her regular composure. She nods to him, speaking simply, "Yes, I was thinking of you once I met Hawk and Crue. That makes for all three from the maid's report. You're in.

"This makes for a decent squad." The White Cloak looks to Grog and receives a nod from the grizzled half-orc. She continues, "Let's head to the meeting room, and be a good team and help your friend here carry her food in," she gestures towards Mystie for clarity. Jacobson leads the way back, standing at the door to allow you all to file in for the briefing.[/section]

Grunger, Dwarven Warrior
[section]The blonde dwarf is slow to rise and finds himself last in the procession into the meeting room. With a bit of a sway and stagger to his step, he makes his way to the door only to be stopped by Commander Jacobson. She leans down and speaks in low tones with him, her arm across the door, barring the way. His eyes light up, and the two have an exchange as you seat yourselves, with a look of obvious displeasure washing over Grunger's face. He seems to be attempting to make his case on some point, but in the end, he relents and his shoulders sink. Jacobson nods, adds one last trailing comment, and let's the dwarf turn around before closing the door.[/section]

[sblock=Perception Roll (listening)][sblock=DC 15]Commander Jacobson tells Grunger he doesn't seem right for the job.[sblock=DC 20]When Grunger objects, she mentions the job will put him in undue danger due his lack of qualifications. He tries one more objection, but is met with a firm no. He then relents.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Apr 27, 2014)

Joren smiles as Jacobson says the group is big enough, and stands up. "Excellent." He picks up his pack and crossbow. Then he looks back to the food and says, "Here, let me help." He points a finger and muttering something under his breath, and the plate of food lifts into the air and starts hovering ahead of him as he heads into the meeting room. 

Once in the room and the plate set on the table, he looks back towards Grunger and Jacobson as they talk near the door. He doesn't say anything to interrupt, putting down his stuff and taking a seat, but before the dwarf leaves he calls, "Next time, Grunger! One day I'll fight goblins with you."

 [sblock=Actions]
Cast Mage Hand
Perception Check (LIstening): 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11

Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2

Claws rounds remaining: 6/6

Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk heads into the meeting room. She is not paying attention enough to notice Grunger being turned away.

[sblock]Perception roll: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2014)

[section]

Jonas stands with the others, and is just opening his mouth to offer his help to Mystie when her food rises into the air of its own accord. Startled, the Half-Orc looks around for the source of the magic and smiles as the plates take care of the identification for him.

He unconsciously shifts his weight and weapons as he moves through the crowded commons to the back room, making sure not to bump or brush anyone and cause offense, then settles himself once more and sets about making a rough appraisal of his new squad. The quirk of an eyebrow is all the reaction gotten as the Dwarf is turned away at the door, but he files the even away for future examination.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 27, 2014)

Cruendithas follows the others to the meeting room. He smiles and nods to Joren as he recognizes the spell Joren uses to move the plate of food as the same he used in the crypt to keep the torch positioned in front of the group. 

To Wahyu: "Good to see you again. It seems we have reunited again to further our adventures."

He then finds a seat to listen to their mission.

[sblock]
perception 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2014)

[section]Mystie  reaches for her meal and juice that was delivered, and they start  floating away from her, towards the room.  She is not sure who did it,  but it does free up her hands to grab her backpack and other things, so  she is thankful.  She follows the others in the procession to the back  room to discuss the job further. 

She then realizes that Fobok had said something and was the one moving her plate. "Thank you." as she gets in the room and sets her other things down.  Bubba curls up on the floor next the chair she has taken.

Once settled in, "Well, I don't know what your guys jobs are, but I am your healer.  It's my job to keep you on your feet.  As the big guy can attest to, I am pretty good at it.  But, these short, twisted little legs cannot keep up with you bigguns in a run.  So, if you get too far away from me and fall, that's your own fault."

"Yeah, I got a crossbow.  But, really, I can't hit the broad side of a barn with it.  Not even from the inside!  So, you do the fighting and I will be doing the encouraging and healing."

"And Mystie Thissiledew is the name.  Bubba is his name." as she pets the dog.  "So far, he has been doing pretty good at fighting and protecting me.  That is why he gets the steak dinner and soup bone."
[sblock=actions]Bubba: follows Mystie
Mystie: Perception (1d20=16)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Apr 28, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
The commander straightens her tunic after closing the door and walks to a behind the head chair of the table and waits for Mystie to finish before speaking. Holding her hand up to get attention, she lays out the situation before you. "Thank you all for coming. Let's get down to it. I am Commander Jacobson of the Incudine District. The past few months have seen a slowly growing level of rat activity here in Venza. Already, two groups have been hired here in this very inn to combat the worst cases. Low grade sell-swords have been hired for other cases as well. My White Cloaks have also responded to other cases, some actual, some just scared citizens seeing things. Although many of the rats are ordinary and, frankly, just plain irritating, others are large, aggressive, and even strangely malformed. The worst case came from the Moretti case, where a single individual weighed in at about 120 pounds and had strange spikes sticking out of him. I'm sure Hawk, Crue and Wahyu here," she gestures across the table, "are fully familiar with that beast."

Jacobson pauses to take a sip from her mug before continuing. "Anyway, all this rat killing has only helped with the most pointed outbreaks. The greater problem continues without end. Already, there have been a small number of rat attacks, a couple fatalities, including one sell-sword, and a growing concern about disease. Talks between the commanders focus on how to identify and stop the source of the problem. And despite some clues, we don't have enough to go on." The woman sighs, a tiny shred of emotion breaking through her tightly controlled facade.

"Last night," she continues, "We may have had a break. One of the military's scouts came to me with a story that is worth checking out. He was two days out, to the south, and found a site along the Orino River. What made it special was the goblins fleeing some underground complex, shouting about rats. His Goblin is pretty bad, so he couldn't get details, but he thinks whatever is in there is dangerous and may be part of our rat problem here in Venza. When his higher ups did not consider a rat plague a military problem, he brought the issue to me."

Pulling her chair out, Jacobson sits down. "I don't have the men to spare for this. They are working extra shifts and we are still falling behind. And I sure don't have the authority to send them two days out for a simple recon. It may be nothing. The goblins might have seen shadows and panicked. We don't know. So what I want to hire you to do is go there, enter the site, and figure out if this is a clue to the rat plague. If so, bring back any information or evidence you can. If you see a fix, please, see what you can do. However, the big priority is information. We need to know what's going on."

"And if the goblins get in your way," the woman narrows her eyes, "Deal with them by any means necessary."

"You'll get 100 gold each, up front, against the usual per day earnings. You can use this to buy gear, buy or rent horses, and even hire a guide, if you wish. Here is a map." Pulling a scroll tube off her belt, Jacobson's small, weathered hands roll it out onto the table. "Enough of my voice," she concludes. "Any questions?"

[sblock=ooc]I will make a map for you all, it's just late and I need to get to bed. Just imagine you're seeing the map for now.  This post took longer than I thought.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 28, 2014)

The contents of the scroll case are as follows:

1) A set of word instructions on how to get to the site. It reads:
There are two ways of getting to the site where I saw the goblins.
- The safest way of traveling: Go East to Baron's cross, just a short while out of Venza along the trade road. Once there, turn right and head south along the Silver road. After about 15 miles, the Silver Road ends, keep heading south, and if you're good at navigating, just a little east (but SSE is too much east). If you're lucky, in about 25 miles you'll arrive upon the site, sitting upon a short bluff above the Orino River. More likely, you miss it one way or another, and the easiest way to find it is to find it is to just walk the river a few miles each way, watching for the short bluff upon the north shore along a northern bow of the river.
- The most direct way of traveling, for the directionally impaired but strong of sword: Head down the coast to the mouth of the river and follow it through the marshland. Fight off Boggards, Giant Frogs, and whatever else the land throws at you. Fortunately the marsh ends in about 10-ish miles, and then the travel becomes easy. After about 30 more miles of travel along the river, look for a 3 mile NE jaunt. As the river breaks to head east then SE again, look for the shortish bluff with the building on top. It's easy to see.

2) A local map with the site marked on it, a rough scale, in miles, and Venza labeled.


----------



## Fobok (Apr 28, 2014)

Joren settles into his chair, looking over to Jacobson and listens.

When she finishes, he comments, "I'd heard the clerics complaining about rats after coming back from patrols lately, but didn't realize it was such a big problem." He glances to Hawk and the others from the previous case, "What did you find with that giant rat? Any clue as to why it was so big, and spiked, or was it just there?"

Back to Jacobson, he adds, "Just one other question. I've never met a goblin, but are they prone to scare easily?"

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 29, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
Asked about goblins, the Commander nods to Joren. "Yes," she begins, "goblins can be fearful little beasts. But be warned, it's not easy to wield fear like a weapon. Always treat them with caution," she leans in, looks Joren right in the eye, and lowers her voice, "because they really want to _eat_ you."

Raising her voice to normal and turns her attention to the other question, "So, Moretti crew, how about that spiky rat?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2014)

[section]

Jonas remains quiet as Commander Jacobson runs through the mission particulars and Joren asks his questions, smiling just a bit at the Commander's theatrics about Goblins. His foster-father's training had been thorough; he knew something about the horrid little beasts himself.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Knowledge (Nature): Goblins (1d20+7=17)[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2014)

Dunkel strokes his long beard for a moment before saying, "Do we know what this underground complex was?  It is possible that goblins have made it, but if so I'd be fearful about the workmanship.  If it be ruins, well it could have some ancient treasures inside.  I assume we'd be allowed to keep any worthy trinkets we might find?"

After taking a long draft from his ale he adds to his companions, "I'm for taking the more dangerous path.  If the wild creatures aren't culled every so often when they move close to civilized lands, then they may cause problems for travellers later.  Might as well do regular folks a favor and kill off any potential future threats while we are on the way."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 29, 2014)

[sblock=Jonas' Kn Roll]Nothing the Commander said was incorrect, although it was vague. More specifically, Jonas knows Goblins are highly superstitious, and have a combination of fear and hatred for horses, dogs, magic of any type and writing. They like fire and explosions. They are voracious, eat the fallen, with particular taste for humans and gnomes. They are not known to build permanent structures.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2014)

[section]

"I seriously doubt the gobbos made the structures . . . they're not much given to building, and are more likely to just take over dwellings abandoned by others." Jonas voice is deep and surprisingly cultured, completely at odds with his fierce, somewhat manic appearance. "I agree that the 'dangerous' route is more appealing, simply because the other is full of such phrases as 'if you're lucky' and 'if you're good at navigating.' I know it's hard to tell just by looking at me, but I prefer the direct approach, and the simplest." He smiles at that last.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
 [URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)"]Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 30, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
The White Cloak takes note of Jonas' words, and upon completion, adds to the response to Dunkel's questions, "The term 'complex' is a bit of a guess on my part, although it seems reasonable. A slew of goblins running out of a door in the side of a bluff supports the idea. However, we know nothing of what is in there… Mr… dwarf guy…"

Jacobson thinks a moment, then suggests, "Outside of Mystie, you all might need to do the 'hello my name is' thing with each other."


----------



## Fobok (Apr 30, 2014)

Joren's eyes widen at Jacobson's descriptions of goblins, sitting back a little, and then nods a little, "Ok, yeah. No intention of being eaten, if I can help it." He nods to the dwarf and half-orc, "Yeah, dangerous path is probably the best. Looking at our group, it looks like we can handle it." Even though he, himself, doesn't look all that impressive. 

Then, as Jacobson says they should do introductions, he speaks up, "I'm Joren. I'm a sorcerer, which means I was born with my magic. I'm also an acolyte of Hinotheus, which... doesn't really mean much, I guess, unless you want someone to lead you in prayer. Hinotheus prefers actions to words, though, so that probably won't come up." 

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2014)

[section]

"And I am Jonas, a priest of Iraznog - which likely means little to most of you, as he is a God primarily worshiped by the Orcs," says the half-orc. "I am young in my faith, though, so I still rely on strength at arms as often as on prayer."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
 [URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)"]Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

The small woman clears her throat. "I go by Hawk and I am a warrior of some skill."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2014)

The dwarf with the axe insignia on his tunic speaks loudly, "I am Dunkel Metzgerei!  I am a priest of Rogar the One-Eyed.  Let not his lack of an eye fool ye, though.  My lord sees more with his remaining orb than the lot of us ever could.  I am his emmissary, delivering the small bits of wisdom I can discern through kindness to my friends and battleaxe thrusts towards my enemies.  Know that my goal is to bring us all home safely to mead, hearth, and thankful tavern wenches!"


----------



## BigB (Apr 30, 2014)

"I am Cruendithas. I have some magic about me although not as powerful as my mother. My parents taught me much about the world and how to find the adventures it holds."


----------



## Aura (May 1, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
"Well then, good. Counting Wahyu's hello in the outer room, which you all heard, I think that puts names to faces," the Commander comments. She bites her lower lip, thinking over some previous things said, holding up her hand when it comes to her, "Anyway, pay. 120 gold crowns up front retainer, 'though it counts toward your final pay. As for 'ancient treasures', finders keepers, I guess. Venza makes no claim on the site or stuff in it. I can't think of anything else," she pauses to see if anyone else has something to talk about.


----------



## Fobok (May 1, 2014)

Joren nods, and says, "Nice to meet you all." He then says, "I'll want to see about buying a horse before we go, with my share of the up-front payment, but other than that, I'm set to head out if everybody else is." 

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 2, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
Jacobson nods to Joren. "Mounts can be had, purchased or rented. The Grand Stable is on the east side and is difficult to miss. Make sure to pack a few lunches, too," she adds. She starts the payment of the retainer by handing Joren a pouch with a number of gold coins in it.

Shifting gears from the subject of mounts, as she goes around the table, The Commander clarifies, "If I wasn't clear, 'finders keepers' is my take on stuff not related to the rat problem. Clues and materials directly related are the sorts of things I want."


----------



## BigB (May 2, 2014)

Cruendithas accepts his initial payment. "Got it anything that is a clue is yours. I will stop at the stable before we depart to find a suitable mount and other provisions. Thank you. When do we get started?"

[sblock]
purchase 
combat trained pony 45 gp
military saddle 20 gp
saddle bags 4 gp
3 sunrods 6 gp
3 trail rations 15 sp
3 days feed 15 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 3, 2014)

Wahyu smiled at the Commander with a long, toothy grin; toothy with impeccably straight, impossibly white teeth. He shifted the pouch in his hand for a bit before tucking it into his bag and looking to Cruendithas, answering, *"Soonish, I'd hope. Time does often seem top be a matter of great import in these sorts of matters. After all, a plague can become a pandemic in no time at all,"* he snapped with his long, bony fingers, *"Much like that, really." *
[sblock=OOC]Soory for the delay, I spent all week writing papers for finals, but now it's summer! [/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2014)

"I have no desire to purchase a beast of burden, but renting such a steed seems the best course," Dunkel says.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2014)

[section]

The big man looks around at the others, and smiles. "I'll rent one as well, I suppose. I've always preferred my own feet for getting around, but if everyone else is riding I'll have to keep up. I hope there's one large enough to accommodate me at the stables."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
 [URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)"]Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2014)

[section]"Well, I would like to finish my meal.  I am sure Bubba would too.  Then I got a bit of shopping it looks like to do at the Mystic Pearl.  I can meet you all at the stables.  That is where Bubba's previous home was.  Say in an hour?  No, make that two hours.  I don't want to make Bubba run just after filling up.  And the stables are on the other side of town from the Pearl.  So, two hours?"
[sblock=actions]Bubba: eating
Mystie: Eating quickly and talking
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (May 4, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
Having delivered the gold, the White Cloak watches and listens as the heroes make basic plans. At times it seems she is still actively sizing each of you up. As the time frame solidifies, she speaks, "Two hours is fine. When you return, report to me at the White Cloak station in Incudine. I will pay you then."

[sblock=Timing]Two hours should put you on the road before noon.[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 4, 2014)

Joren nods with a smile, picking up his coins and standing up, energetic and eager to get going, "Two hours sounds great. I'm going to look into getting some food for the road, and I'll meet you at the stables." 

[sblock=OOC]Should I put in my purchase list now, or wait until we're at the stables? And, Jacobson said, at first, 100 gold, then later 120 gold, so which should I account for? [/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2014)

[section]

Jonas stands as well, and nods companionably to the others. "Two hours, then . . . I'll see you all at the stables."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]How much to rent a heavy horse?[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
 [URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)"]Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2014)

Dunkel says, "I've no further business at the shops.  Two hours is also fine with me.  Gives me time to enjoy a smoke before we head out."  The dwarf leans back in his chair and smiles as he gathers some tobacco from a pouch and places an empty pipe upon the table.


----------



## Aura (May 5, 2014)

[sblock=Mystie]Happy 3rd birthday. You may begin work on your level-up. [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 5, 2014)

*"Very well then. I shall depart and return in the allotted time. Until then, a good farewell..."* He bowed, and with that, the strange man left the room.


----------



## BigB (May 5, 2014)

Cruendithas accepts his payment and follows the others out to run his errands and prepare for the upcoming adventure. "See you all at the stables" He replies on the way out.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 6, 2014)

Commander Jacobson
[section]With that, the White Cloak Commander rises and addresses the group, "It seems you all agree, so I should be going. The map and directions to the site are yours." She turns and heads to the door, only to stop and add just a little more.

Turning back slowly, Jacobson seems to give her words a little extra consideration before speaking. "I see inexperience in several of you. So, I'll tell you this: I chose you because I think you can do this. Work as a team, trust your friends, and leave nobody behind." In an uncharacteristic moment of expression, she smiles to you all and concludes, "Good luck."

As the commander leaves the room, the only sound is Bubba making short work of his food. He is likely to be done well before Mystie.[/section]

Grunger, Dwarven Warrior
[section]As you funnel out of the meeting room on your own schedules, the increasingly intoxicated Dwarven Warrior, Grunger, hails you with huzzahs, calls for good luck, and a plaintive, _"Take me wif ya! Pleeeeezzzzeeeeeeee!"_ He waves in your direction.[/section]

[section]The trip to the stables passes uneventfully for those who need to locate a mount. Gentle, refreshing breezes seem to almost magically spring up as you approach, and a man named Jaycus listens to your needs and has stable-hands bring out mounts by name, tailored to suit your needs. In particular, Jaycus deals with Jonas' request by having his hands bring forth a mare named 'Myrtle.' If anyone thought to snicker at such a name, the thought is quickly ended when Myrtle turns out to be a beautiful chestnut heavy horse--clearly one of the finest of the lot.

Anyone needing instruction is quickly taught the basics of riding before they leave. Jaycus seems to take a certain pride in his work, and nobody gets a mount that is too spirited for them to handle.

[sblock=The Deal]Ponies=20gp/week, horses=25gp/week, Myrtle=40gp/week. Pay one week in advance. Comes with saddle, equipment, and food. All gear comes with color coding that matches the mount in question, and includes the mount's name.[/sblock][/section]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2014)

[section]Mystie rushes through her meal and pockets the solid fruit that can be carried easily on a trip.  Since she has shopping on the other side of town, she makes quick haste to get there.
[sblock=actions]Bubba:
Mystie: finish eating and leave
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons:Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Undead
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (May 6, 2014)

[sblock=ROUS2 Peeps]Wahyu, make sure your character sheet includes your +1 attack bonus for your size (this will help you with your crossbow accuracy) and that you have expended the Antiplague you used in ROUS-2, post 87.

I saw no use of antiplague from Hawk or Cruendithas, please correct me if I'm wrong[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 7, 2014)

Joren waves to Grunger on the way out, though makes no offer of bringing him. A quick stop at a shop to pick up 7 days of trail rations, he makes his way (a little slower with heavier packs) to the stables. On arriving, he seems to have every intention of buying a horse... until Jacsen mentions the price of the horse, saddle, saddle bags, and food... "Alright, I'd like to rent a horse, please." Paying the 25 gold up-front, he does take the offer of training, so by the time the others are set he's at least semi-confident in his saddle. 

[sblock=Accounting]
Retainer: 120 gp
7 Trail Rations: -3 gp, 5 sp (to be stored in saddle bags on rented horse)
Horse rental: -25 gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2014)

[section]

Jonas looks over the mount brought out for him; though he knows little about horses, he's clearly pleased at both Myrtle's size and her appearance. "Hello, Myrtle. Let's be good friends, you and I." Turning to the stable master, he goes on, "I"m afraid I'm not an accomplished rider, and we're going into some rough country . . . is Myrtle likely to startle and dump me on my arse if our path gets a little hairy?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Asking if she's combat trained.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
 [URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)"]Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 7, 2014)

With Joren up and riding, under the watchful eye of one of the assistant stable-hands, Jaycus and Jonas discuss Myrtle. When questioned about her training, Jaycus replies with an assuring tone, "Myrle here was was a horse of war for a while, but was sold to me on account she just wasn't as aggressive as the original owner wanted. Something about wrong distancing on battle passes. But, when it comes to how mannered she is, there isn't a skittish bone in her body. Takes a lot to make her so much as flinch, much less buck." Myrtle snorts as if to emphasize the point… or perhaps it's coincidence.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 7, 2014)

[section]The trip across town was a bit rushed after her shopping, but Mystie is on schedule as she arrives at the western gate of the Grand Stables.  Seeing the group and another familiar face, "Hi.  I'm here!  Hi Jacus.  Bubba has been doing real good both as a mount and as a guardian."  To the others, "I got my shopping done, so I am ready.  Which way were we going again?"
[sblock=actions]Bubba: walking
Mystie: Talking
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## BigB (May 7, 2014)

Cruendithas arrives at the stable burdened with supplies he purchased on the way. He happily drops the bundle in a heap as he looks over the ponies at the stable. Finally choosing a steady mount he pays for the pony, saddle, saddle bags and feed. He brushes down the pony before saddling and securing his belongings. Once he and the pony and their supplies are ready he walks the pony out front to meet up with the group. "Four of us ready. The others should be along soon. Our adventure awaits."

[sblock=ooc]Aura: correct Crue never used any of his antiplague[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 8, 2014)

Jaycus seems surprised, but not unhappy, to see the little purple-haired gnome. Taking a quick moment from the details of Cruendithas' pony, he replies, "Ah… Mystie, right? Good to hear you're well and Bubba is working out for you. I was just fitting some of your friends here out with some transportation for this little outing you have planned."

Shifting his attention to something he sees, Jaycus raises his voice to be heard at a distance, "Joren, easier on the reigns. Relax and let Midnight do the work for you." Before a question can be asked, Jaycus comments, "Ya, a black stallion named Midnight. Not one of our most original names."

[sblock=Grouping up Here]Ideally, we're waiting for everyone to report in here (at the stables) with whatever gear they wanted purchased and a mount rented/purchased. Tailspinner has posted that he's on vacation, so Hawk is assumed present.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2014)

Dunkel arrives while singing a tune, and smelling of tobacco.  "It's a beaut of a day, ain't it?  Hell of a time to go dungeon delving in some tunnels stinkin' of goblin piss, but then again what kind of time is?  Now I figure we'll all be fine if we stick close and listen to the more experienced boys running with us."  He goes to check on his horse, looking closely at the legs of the animal and being satisfied with the animal's sturdy look.  

Accounting (copying [MENTION=32465]Fobok[/MENTION])
[sblock]
Retainer: 120 gp
7 Trail Rations: -3.5 gp (to be stored in saddle bags on rented horse)
Horse rental: -25 gp
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 8, 2014)

You could not see much of him besides his nose, as Wahyu walked towards the others with his black cloak draped around him and his hood up. *"Fifty miles is quite the distance, and the day is almost half over anyway, so you may well end up enjoying the rest of this day after all. I shan't think we'll reach there before dark."* 
He strode up to a stablehand, *"25 gold to rent a pony and mountings, I am lead to believe? This should cover it then." *He produced a few platinum and gave it to the worker. 
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

The halfling woman grabs her share, makes her way to the stables, rents a pony for 20 gold and is ready to move out. Any offers of help with the pony are waved away, her over confidence completely apparent.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 9, 2014)

Joren obediently eases up, letting the horse do more of the work. "Names don't have to be original to be good." He pats the neck of the horse, smiling. Then he looks up and asks, "Is Midnight combat trained as well? And is he used to magic?"

To Mystie he answers, "I think we were going the more dangerous route? It does seem the easiest to navigate, and we've got a pretty large group, but I've never done anything like this before... I'm fine with whatever way we go."


[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 9, 2014)

With the arrival of three more newcomers, Jaycus calls by name for more mounts to be brought out. His underlings lead them out--a short, mottled stallion with a strong build named Rawhide for Dunkel, and a pair of grey ponies named Ridley and Piper, which seem to be a brother/sister pair.

Introducing each rider to their animals, Jaycus goes over the basics. "Rawhide is a bit stout for most, but he's experienced and I think you'll like him," he explains to Dunkel. Even without a specific eye for equines, it's pretty obvious that Rawhide is one of the elder of the bunch.

Bringing Hawk and Wahyu together, the head stablehand introduces them to Ridley and Piper. The wayang perks his interest, and Jaycus looks up and down the creature several times as he explains, "Only 20 gold, or 2 platinum, for the ponies. You can have Ridley or Piper here, and your friend the other."

Having people mount up, Jaycus' brow furrows a bit at Hawk's 'I know what I'm doing' attitude. "Fine," he says, eyes narrowing a bit, "If you think you know better, your business. Doesn't change your responsibility--you will bring my fine mounts back safe and sound or I'll be sending someone for them."

Joren's voice chimes in, breaking the moment of seriousness, and Jaycus shakes his head in response. "No, combat trained isn't the best way of saying it. Well, excepting Myrtle, who's had some previous experience." Myrtle suddenly snorts at that moment her name is mentioned. "A better way of saying it is they're pretty well broken in, used to people, and don't spook easily. In fact, it'd be best to keep them out of combat if you have the choice. As for magic, that all depends on what magic, just like people." Watching Joren again with a keen eye, Jaycus adds, "And that's better with the reigns, by the way."

With Mystie the least pre-occupied with working out her mount situation, Jaycus adds a quick question, "So, where are you all headed, today?"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 9, 2014)

*"South," *Wahyu replied, pulling down his hood and grinning *"To deal with a rat problem, but I can assure it you that it won't remain a problem long."* 
He stroked Ridley's muzzle, looking over the steed. *"Could I have a little help with this? We did not have horses in my homeland, so I haven't the slightest idea how to work with him."*


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2014)

Jaycus steps back and keeps an eye on things while one of his assistants assists Wahyu. In relatively little time, Wahyu has got the basics of mounting and dismounting, getting started, turning, and stopping with Ridley. The grey pony has a bit of reservation to his movements, but still proves easy to ride.

Walking amongst the group and giving out further riding tips, Jaycus comments, "Going south, you'll get past Venza's patrols in about a day's ride, less if you head inside the swamp. You don't wanna go in there, anyway." He thinks a moment, running his fingers through his hair. "Not that you have to leave Venza to fight rats, we got plenty here! Something odd about how many we've been seeing, too. Keeping the stables clear of them has been a real chore."

Looking over the progress the less experienced riders are making, Jaycus nods approvingly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2014)

[section]

Jonas mounts with only a little awkwardness and settles himself into the saddle. He takes the opportunity given by the others' riding lessons to move Myrtle around the field a little, getting the hand of guiding her. "OK, let's light this candle . . . the sooner we get started, the sooner these rats are dealt with and everyone can get back to business as usual. Though Venza's cats may not thank us . . ."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
 [URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)"]Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2014)

Everyone in the group seems to be getting along with their mounts when Jonas suggests it is time to go. Taking a queue from the big man, Jaycus mentions, "You can head back through town and then back out, or," he lifts a brown-sleeved arm and gestures to a large archway to the east, "you can cut through the stables, saving you almost a half hour."

A loud piercing screech can be heard precisely in the direction Jaycus just recommended, causing every equine to look in that direction with concern. Myrtle looks along with the rest, but upon seeing no threat, nickers and goes back to what she was doing. Ignoring the outburst, and the other horses and ponies still on edge, Jaycus nonchalantly adds, "And who doesn't want to save time, right?"


----------



## Fobok (May 11, 2014)

Joren nods in agreement with Jonas, "I agree, let's get going." He looks to Jaycus and then reaches to pat Midnight's neck reassuringly after the screech, and asks, "Is this going to be some test in our ability to control these horses?" He looks to the more experienced members of their party, and says, "This is my first time out of the city, I'll follow whichever way you guys think is best."

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 13, 2014)

Dunkel nods in approval of Rawhide.  "He looks set in his ways, seasoned and a notch on the tough side.  Reminds me of some family members.  I'm rearing to go myself.  Let's get out there and dispense some much needed vermin extermination."


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'm just waiting for folks to decide how they wish to proceed. I don't want to make any unwarranted assumptions.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cruendithas' Pony]I'm sorry I didn't give you any details on this one: a white mare, with a mop of hair and mane, named Penelope. She's the smallest of the lot, including the brother/sister grey ponies. She's also one of the youngest, barely past being called a filly--3 years. Has a generally sweet personality and a strong affection for apples.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 13, 2014)

Cruendithas tests his new pony with the others. "Penelope it is then." He gives her a pat on the neck before getting her moving in the direction Jaycus pointed out to them. "Does anyone have experience navigating outside the city? If not I suppose I can find our way."
[sblock]Should we decide on marching order? Crue would prefer to be in the center of the group if there is someone better able to take point. He does have good perception and bardic knowledge for geography might help?.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2014)

[sblock=Kn:Geography]Although Kn:Geography does allow you to recognize major terrain features, it isn't the best skill for finding your way in the wild. The direct candidate for that would be Survival, where not getting lost is directly referenced with a DC to roll against.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 13, 2014)

Wahyu nodded to Jonas, *"Aye, saving time would be a wise course of action. I say we head through the stables."*


----------



## BigB (May 13, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
Aura, I agree KN Geography is not the best to go by. Just thought I would get us moving in that direction hoping another has a skill that will be better at navigating in the wild.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2014)

[section]

"Not sure if I'm the best suited for it in the group, but I'm a fair hand at wilderness navigation," Jonas says as he wheels Myrtle around to head through the stables.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]If no one else steps up as more able, Jonas (Survival +6) will point the way. If there's a group member who's better, he'll Aid Another.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 14, 2014)

[section]"And you're tall enough to see over the bushes.  Yeah, go ahead and take the lead.  Wait, wait, that doesn't work.  That means Bubba and I spend the journey looking at Myrtle's butt.  Nah, no, that gets boring.  We'll take the lead.  Just tell us when we are going the wrong direction."

"So, that way then?" as she points further into the stables. "Let's go Bubba." and she starts the parade.
[sblock=actions]Bubba: lead of the procession
Mystie: Talking
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (May 15, 2014)

With all who voiced an opinion in agreement, the intrepid group starts the trek through the stables, a nearly ever-present breeze at your backs. Mystie urges Bubba to the front in order to get a better view, and the rest of you filter in behind. The main artery through the stables varies in width and hardly runs straight, cutting left and right, at different times, to get around pens, cages, and buildings.

Two things dominate the skyline as you start the journey. First is a large arch marking the exit from the stables. It's easy to see, although some places within the stables line of sight to it would be blocked. The second major item is a large domed cage. It's hard to make a height estimate, but it must be immense, easily the height of even a large building.

Even with the breeze helping, there is little way to escape the odor of the place. It is easy to see why--just about anything you have imagined ever riding is here. Small mounts like dogs, and giant mounts like elephants, are all represented, as are their particular odors. Combined, it is enough to make one wonder how anyone works here.

Speaking of which, a variety of stablehands busy themselves with daily chores, feeding, cleaning, and exercising the animals. They seem mostly unconcerned with you, although some look and even a few wave, most notably a matronly halfling.

[sblock=Planning and Stuff]In the long run, you're going to need planning on how you are going to 'march', make camp, keep watches, etc, etc. For now, how you're moving as a group is the important issue. Barring any particular 'marching order' being agreed upon, I will default to 'armed gaggle' where I randomly assign your positions if an encounter happens, only making exceptions for those who clearly stated an intent, such as Mystie wanting to be in the front.

And unless told otherwise, I will further assume that you will all move at the speed of the slowest mount, which would be the riding dog or the ponies at 40', although the dog would tire out first if pushed for speed (all equines have endurance).

And for those who wonder, horses and ponies are statistically distinct in Pathfinder, whereas in the real world the boundary is more continuous and blurred together. It's best to think of ponies as more miniature in nature.

Enough of me talking.[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 15, 2014)

Joren nods, and rides along after the others. He returns any waves with a wave of his own and a friendly smile, and makes no complaint about the smell. His attention mostly seems to be on the archway, and likely his imaginings of the world beyond.

[sblock=OOC]Joren will probably stay near the back of the group, but beyond that I'm not picky on where he'll be.[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2014)

[section]

"Fair enough, Mystie, " Jonas replies with a smile. "For now, as soon as we clear the stables go that way. Is everyone good on food and water? I can forage a bit on the way." He looks at the group, counting heads. "It'll slow us down somewhat but I could cut our use of rations in half, and the meals would be a little tastier."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Taking 10 on Survival will get us where we need to go, as well as providing almost half a day of food for the group. The foraging will cut our speed in half, but if we're not in a hurry to get there and back it might be good.

As far as traveling order I'm good with "armed gaggle" until we get where we're going. Unless you're trained military, it's damned hard to maintain a disciplined marching order over a long overland trek anyway.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Without any discussion, Hawk urges Piper forward and tends to ride just behind or even with Mystie and Bubba.

[sblock=Accounting]Hawk is still awaiting approval for 2nd level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 15, 2014)

Cruendithas joins the procession urging Penelope on to keep up with those ahead of him. He wrinkles his nose as they pass through the stables in a poor attempt to fight off the stench. As they pass the large domed cage he wonders what it is meant to hold. Perhaps a hippogriff or some other fantastic creature. He lets his imagination run with it as he follows along with the group. Perhaps a Pegasus, or giant eagle. "What do you think that big cage was meant for?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2014)

Dunkel says, "I don't know.  Seems quite odd though, and I wouldn't want to be the handler working those cages.  As for food and water, I look to be alright for now.  I have some food in the pack that should last me.  By the by, I'm handy with an axe but would prefer to watch over our backs.  I'll take the rear while we travel."

OOC: Being a cleric, Dunkel is tough enough to fight if we are flanked our attacked from behind, allowing him to help protect the less armored rogues and casters.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 18, 2014)

Pressing on, the large enclosure comes into view on the right side of the group. It's well over 100 feet across, and now that you all see it, perhaps some 60' high. Behind sturdy bars are outcroppings of rock, 10 to 25 feet in from the bars, depending on the outcropping. Sturdy windowless buildings line the path to the left side.

Coming into the opening, the equine mounts (read: not Bubba) become somewhat restless, and some sort of quiet calling, a sort of cackle, can be heard in the distance. Although the bars make a clear image difficult, what looks to be several large winged beasts can be seen in the cage, virtually pressed against the bars, their left hindquarters facing you. They are still yet some 125 feet away from the location of the group, seemingly focused on something along your path, even further away than they. The creatures do not appear to have noticed your presence… yet.

[sblock=Mob Riding Style]Hawk and Mystie front, Jonas on the immense Myrtle next, and in the back, Joren and Dunkel. Leaves Cruendithas and Wahyu middle-ish.

The horses and ponies are uneasy, but still responding to riders' directions normally.[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 18, 2014)

Patting Midnight's neck reassuringly, Joren looks up towards the cage. He asks, voice somewhat soft, "What in the world are those things?"  He glances to the others and then back towards the cage, but he keeps riding along, keeping pace with the group.

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2014)

[section]

Jonas leans forward just a bit in his saddle to speak softly into Myrtle's ear. "Easy, there, girl. If we're to be friends, you can't go spookin' and tossing me to the ground," he says with a smile. He peers intently into the cage, trying to get a glimpse of the creatures to see if they're anything his mentor had included in his lessons.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception, Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+10=26, 1d20+7=25)[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 19, 2014)

Cruendithas follows the procession focusing on the cages trying to see what is in there. As Penelope gets uneasy he tries to reassure her "Nothing for them girl. They are caged anyway and can't get you. No sense in getting nervous. Ah do you know what they are? You probably have some sense of it don't you. Well we are just passing on by." He mentally runs through the stories he has collected for some clue to as to what these cage creatures are.

[sblock]
knowledge Nature Check 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 19, 2014)

[section]
Mystie continues on forward, for Bubba seems to not mind the occupants of the cage.  Having grown up here, he might know who they are, but so far hasn't shared that information with anyone.
[sblock=actions]Bubba: lead of the procession
Mystie: Kn Nature (1d20+6=16)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (May 20, 2014)

Listening to Jonas, Myrtle sways her head gently, and blows air out from between her lips.

RASPBERRIES...


. . . . . . CAWWWWWWW!!!!!! . . . . . .

Only moments later, the group has made it to the midpoint of the cage. One of the winged creatures turns its head and sees you all. Just as Jonas and Cruenditahs are putting together what the thing is, it cackles with a certain amount of delight and runs along the edge of the cage until it is as close as it can get to the group, and begins screeching and generally carrying on. It has the head, wings and talons of an eagle and the body of a great cat, perhaps a lion. Finally seeing it fully, Mystie realizes what she is seeing as well. Soon, the other standing beast joins the first one, and the noise they produce becomes rather irritating.

Although riders might be impressed by the creatures, horses and ponies have a somewhat different reaction. The ponies and Midnight all noticeably tense up as the beast approaches. Myrtle and Rawhide keep a wary eye on the beasts, but seem less daunted. Bubba, feeling a combination of threat and irritation, barks back.

The third winged beast doesn't join the fray, but remains laying on the ground where he started.

[sblock=Everyone]Midnight and the ponies will need their riders' full attention to keep from risking the mount bolting. (I'll let you know the Ride DC if you try any action other than 'keep mount under control and moving ahead.') Rawhide (Dunkel), Myrtle (Jonas) and Bubba (Mystie) can be fully controlled as per normal and the rider may make other actions.

[sblock=Cruendithas, Jonas, Mystie]Yep, they're Griffins. The only thing that determined how quickly you realized it was perception rolls: it was hard to make them out with the bars at the angle they were at first. (I rolled for Cruendithas and Mystie, and used Jonas' supplied roll.) They're quite intelligent, and they love to eat horses. Quite a convenient thing when you live in a stable. Horses, for their part, don't much like Griffins, who they see as natural predators, triggering fight or flight.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 20, 2014)

Joren's eyes widen as he sees the creatures suddenly up close, "Beautiful... strange, but..." Whatever more he was going to say is lost, however, as Midnight starts to panic and he turns his full attention to trying to calm and control the horse, to keep it with the group, "Whoa, whoa... easy, they can't get you."

[sblock=Action]
Full action trying to control the horse. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

[section]

The priest of Iraznog smiles gently to himself as he recognizes the creatures,. Like many of the denizens of this world, they in some ways demonstrated the wisdom of his Lord; they bridged the gap between earth-bound and sky-born creatures. He scratches Myrtle between the ears as the stolid beast shows her courage. "We'll be past them soon, my brave lass. These griffins pose no threat."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 20, 2014)

*"Aye, the cage should hold. You can put great trust in iron, I find."* Wahyu's hand reached up and grasped the symbol that dangled from his thin neck,* "Still, I wonder what they're doing here. They look far to menacing to make good pets, and probably far too stubborn to make reliable mounts."*


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2014)

[section]"Oh, I am sure they could be ridden, but where we are going, we are likely to be dealing with caves.  Big flappy wings like that wouldn't work well in caves."

"Shhh.  Come on Bubba.  We get to go play in the world while they stay here."  She quiets his barking and has Bubba continue on towards the exit.
[sblock=actions]Bubba: lead of the procession
Mystie: Handle Animal (1d20+9=17)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (May 21, 2014)

[sblock=Clarification on Retainer]I just noticed that Commander Jacobson references different values for the retainer you were paid, 100gp and 120gp. Use 120 gp.

Oh, and the initial post for the thread still references Christmas. That was a holdover from ROUS 2, which ran across the Christmas holiday.

Holding off on a general update until we have input from a couple more players.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 21, 2014)

Cruendithas stares in amazement wishing he had the time to examine the Griffins but Penelope has his full attention as begins to become more agitated at the Griffins presence. He laughs a bit at Mystie's response. "Yes I see your point. I believe our mounts will prove to be more reliable and more practical."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk grimaces as she has to give Piper her full attention. She deliberately focuses on this single task.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2014)

Dunkel is quite impressed by the sight.  "By my grandmother's great beard!  These creatures are amazing!  I wonder how much trouble it would be to purchase and keep one!  Think about the number of goblins one could spit down on!"


----------



## Aura (May 22, 2014)

With little choice but to weather the Griffins' noise, the intrepid group and their mounts trudge ahead. It takes some effort, but the more skittish equine mounts are kept under control. A few calm words from Mystie quiets Bubba, as well. Rawhide, for his part, makes a series of noises, not unlike an old man muttering under his breath. However, he remains easy to guide on the correct path, allowing Dunkel to engage in animated conversation, just one hand on the reigns.

Surprisingly, it is Myrtle that offers a bit of difficulty. She abruptly turns off the path to the right, looking squarely at the Griffins, who pursue the best they can within the confines of the cage. Despite Jonas' best efforts to resume moving, she does not relent for a few moments. By that time, the entire procession has passed the duo by. Fortunately, Myrtle finally obeys, and falls into line some 20' back from Dunkel and Joren. Even to, her large ears turn this way and that, scanning for the least sign of danger.

[sblock=Jonas]Sadly, Riding is effected by ACP, which hurt Jonas' roll. I remember back when it was Wisdom based and we always thought that was a bit silly, but this sort of situation it would seem appropriate. I would have substituted Handle Animal, but Jonas didn't have it. Minor issue, though.[/sblock]

Once out of view of the Griffins, they begin to relent with the noise. The mounts stabled here are starting to get more exotic, as are the stablehands who tend them. You see several lizard folk working here, and associating quite normally with the lone human in this area. Most notably, though, is the odor, strong before, is starting to become quite a nuisance despite the rather pleasant breeze.

Suddenly, Piper's ears perk and she looks to the left. Ripley soon follows the lead of his sister.

[sblock=Perception rolls]Everyone may roll. Hawk gets a +2 for being alerted by Piper to the disturbance.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2014)

[section]Bubba twitches just a second before Mystie does.  "Hey boy. What's that?"
[sblock=actions]Bubba: Perception (1d20+5=15)
Mystie: Perception (1d20+4=14)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Fobok (May 22, 2014)

Joren doesn't make any comment about the smell as it gets worse. They're in a rather exotic stables, a certain level of smell makes sense. He does look back to Jonas and Myrtle, "You alright?" Once Jonas has his horse under control again, though, Joren turns his attention back to the path ahead.

[sblock=Roll]
Joren perception roll in stables: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15

[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2014)

[section]

Jonas eventually gets Myrtle back under control; the lapse doesn't really seem to faze the big man, and he responds amicably to Joren's query. "Aye, Joren, we're fine. Myrtle and I are still getting acquainted, is all," he says with a smile. He looks around as the others react to something.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Well, damn. I forgot to update his skills section with the change in armor, and SK missed it as well. Jonas is wearing a mithril shirt now instead of his old breastplate, and doesn't have an ACP any more. No biggie, and definitely not worth a retcon. I'll get it fixed on the wiki when I have a few minutes today.

Perception (1d20+10=14)[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 22, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Alerted by Piper, Hawk focuses her attention to the left.

[sblock=Roll]Perception check (with +2 bonus): 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 22, 2014)

Cruendithas gratefull to be beyond the Griffons and able to relax as Penelope calms more the further they move from the Griffons cage. As they pass through the more exotic areas Crue delights in they sights watching the Lizardmen at work he realizes he never knew were so close by.

[sblock]
perception check 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2014)

Dunkel just keeps on moving on, oblivious to everything else as he hums a tune.

OOC: Ouch.  A natural 1, but 4 with bonuses.  1d20+3=4


----------



## Aura (May 23, 2014)

Cruendithas' keen ears pick up an alarming sound to the left, and he springs into action, leaving the rest of his comrades at least somewhat surprised and wondering what is up. The rest hear a bird or two flying in from the left side, nothing too threatening or unexpected. Well, except Dunkel, who seems lost in a world of music as he merrily hums to pass the time.

[sblock=Cruendithas]Off to the left, you hear the beating of a lot of leathery wings, getting louder, closer, heading YOUR way… but the building roofline blocks line of sight. You may take a full round of preparatory action--either a standard or move action now (or begin a full round action), and then again when the others go (but only 1 standard action, total).[/sblock]

[sblock=Info for Everyone]It's worth mentioning that dismounting is a move action, but fast dismount is a DC 20 ride check that defaults to a move action. Thus, it doesn't hurt to try. This is particularly important since none of your mounts are fully combat trained (and Myrtle only partially so.)

The generalized order you are in as things start happening (and this is rather general): Hawk (front left), Mystie (front right), then Wahyu, Cruendithas, Dunkel (back left), Joren (back, right) and finally Jonas (furthest back).[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 23, 2014)

Cruendithas hears the approach of something and shouts a warning to the others pointing to the left in the direction of the noise. "lots of leathery wings coming this way just beyond that building!" With nothing for a swarm of bats or the like he prepares acid blob but remains mounted waiting to see what this is and whether it is more prudent to dismount and fight or ride away as fast as possible.

[sblock]
warn others and prepare acid blob and wait to see what is coming before finalizing his spell.

ooc: Penelope should be combat trained - not that Cruendithas is trained in mounted combat but he did pay the extra gold for a combat trained pony. I failed to mention that in the dialogue. /ooc
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC question]
Do we have time to react to Crue's warning, or is this the surprise round and we have to wait?
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2014)

[section]"Oh oh.  Big birds are loose."  Muttering a couple gnomish words, a translucent shield of magic forms over her head before fading out of sight and becoming invisible. 

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Cast Umbrella 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (May 24, 2014)

The leathery flapping of wings becomes obvious to all about the same time a voice calls out, "SWARM! Save the animals! AHHHHHH!" It came from the same direction as the flapping sound--presumably from the other side of the building to the left.

Whatever is creating the sound has yet to appear, although it's been mere seconds since initially hearing the sounds.

[sblock=Actions]OK, so everyone but Dunkel (and his unfortunate perception roll--no action) and Cruendithas (see below-full round) may take a Standard Action. A Standard Action may be a move, casting a spell, etc. Just not both.

For example, Mystie is using her Standard Action to cast Umbrella. (I see the intent, BTW.  )[/sblock]

[sblock=Cruendithas]I didn't know you were buying a combat trained pony, but that's perfectly ok. It got missed in the dialogue with the stable master, but I see the finances are all square so it's alright. Poof! Penelope is now a combat pony. She should have gotten the same treatment as Rawhide and Myrtle with the Griffins, but it's not a major issue.

I am, however, a little unclear as to what you mean by 'preparing' a spell. That's normally the word that describes how non-spontaneous casters choose spells for the day. You can Ready an action that involves casting a spell, like, 'Readying to cast Acid Blob at the first leathery-winged thing over the roof of the building.' All your spells are at your fingertips at all times, which makes preparing them, more or less, just flavor text. So, unless I'm missing your intent, you still have a full round coming to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 24, 2014)

With Crue's warning and the shout of swarm, Joren tries to quickly dismount. Really, he needs better training. As he swings his leg over the horse to try to dismount, he catches Midnight's reins and the horse turns, throwing him off balance. He manages to get himself off of the horse in a few seconds, but it doesn't leave him time to do much of anything else except look embarassed.

[sblock=Action]
Fast Dismount Ride Check: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16

Failing fast dismount, dismounting as a move action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2014)

[section]

Jonas pulls Myrtle to a stop and throws a leg over the pommel . . . and promptly catches his other foot in the stirrup. He staggers as he pulls the foot free, but manages to sling the pack from his back as he steadies himself.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Failed the ride check with a 10 - Move Action to dismount, shedding pack as he does so (if possible).[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 24, 2014)

Leathery wings? So, bats then? Wahyu couldn't comprehend any situation in which bats could ever be a problem (unless they happened to be his size or larger). Still, he supposed he had seen stranger things even before he came to this city. He spoke to his god in his native tongue, *"Fair Lady, I request your guidance for these ensuing times, so that I may emerge from it whole and wholehearted."
*[sblock=OOC]Casts Guidance on himself[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 25, 2014)

Cruendithas watches the roofline of the building where the sound comes from.

[sblock]
Sorry I meant 'Readying to cast Acid Blob at the first leathery-winged thing over the roof of the building.'

However seeing everyone else dismount  - if it is a swarm he will lose the spell and dismount looking for cover.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 26, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk dismounts from Piper.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 27, 2014)

[sblock=Initiative Rolls]OK, now go ahead with Init rolls, and I'll thread it all together with your pre-combat actions and give you the full rundown. I probably should have had you all include them with your action--sorry, wasn't thinking. Oh, and you'll get one of my not-so-amazing maps. [/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 27, 2014)

[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8

[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 27, 2014)

[sblock=Crue initiative]
initiative roll 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2014)

Jonas' Initiative (1d20+2=15)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2014)

Dunkel walks into the middle of his group and casts Bless, centered upon himself.  "May great One-Eye keep us safe and guide our blades deep into the cursed flesh of our enemies."  He is late, of course, as his mind was elsewhere up until he realized they were about to be attacked.

OOC: Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

Dunkel's Init: 1d20+3=4.  Two 1s in a row!  I think this may be a record for any new character I've ever created.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

[sblock=Roll]Initiative roll: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 28, 2014)

*Pre-combat Primer*

At the sound of the beating leathery wings, Cruendithas slides off his horse and yells a warning to all around him. In a moment of fight or flight, he looks to the rooftop and begins to cast a spell. Meanwhile, having heard his warning (and the screaming in the background), Mystie and Wahyu both beginning casting spells of their own, Hawk, Joren and Jonas all dismount as quickly as possible, and Dunkels merry tune finally comes to an end as he realizes that something is amiss.

Suddenly, over a dozen small, reddish insect creatures come flying over and between the buildings, held aloft by leathery wings and kicking up dust over the rooftops as they fly. Their most notable feature is a long, nasty looking proboscis which looks like it could easily drive several inches into a victim. A blob of acid flies from Cruendithas' outstretched hand and splats into the one of the leading creatures, burning it, but not stopping it. Judging from the way it eyes him, it's thinking gnome is what's for dinner.

Already agitated, the 3 animals in the stable directly to your left (large birds with a powerful looking beaks) cry out in pain as several of the flying monsters flit inside with ease and stab in their feathery victims. Additionally, the screaming of whomever it was that tried to alert the compound to the danger continues, and perhaps another stablehand is there as well--it's hard to tell.

[sblock=Notes]Still taking initiative rolls. Remember, your individual rolls merely contribute to the group effort--it's going to be group initiative. Dunkel has already supplied his intention for the next round, and I'm inclined to let him go first of the players since he lost the preparation round entirely due to the bad perception check. And… I think you'll all be happier with a Bless spell. I'll also include the (crappy) map so you can get a feel for what the layout is.

Notes:
(1) There are 4 'bays' in the stable with the large, flightless birds. The empty bay is furthest to the East, close to Mystie and Hawk. All the monsters currently noted on the map are in front of, or over, that building--once they have cleared it I can put in the giant birds and the little monsters inside.
(2) Players and Bubba are blue, Equines are Grey, Monsters are Red. Monsters are numbered, whereas players are lettered with the first letter of the character's first name. Exceptions: JP=Jonas, JS=Joren, M/B=Mystie/Bubba.
(3) There are a LOT of little monsters out there, and you're hearing the entire complex rise to the emergency, which lots of shouting and animals carrying on. We're going to focus on you guys, naturally, as you are the center of my little world.
(4) Cruendithas: There isn't a lot of room for options in a reserve action, so I gave you: Dismount, and ready attack for first leathery winged monster over the lip of the building. I hope that preserves the spirit of your initial reaction best while making best use of your full round Round 0 action. By the way, you hit for 3 pts. Considering their size, that's not easy--touch AC is high.
(5) The swarm mechanic is *not* in play, no matter what mechanically illiterate NPCs would have you believe. These are individual monsters.
(6) I'm not really playing the third dimension, unless the monsters try to escape or something like that. You can assume that they come down to melee distance right as they clear the building.
(7) The monsters are Tiny creatures, so we're gonna be seeing players and critters in the same square.
(8) As near as I can tell, nobody has drawn a weapon yet. Let me know if this is not correct for your character.

Questions? Just ask. I ran out of things to say.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 28, 2014)

"Lets take cover in the empty stable" Seeing his acid blob do little to the insect and the difficulty of hitting the insects Crue begins leading Penelope to the open stable for some cover and draws his wand of magic missile as it does not miss if he can activate it. His fascination with these items does not cloud his judgment on whether he can activate it but in desperate times one must take desperate action.

[sblock]
activate archaeologists luck
move 20' toward open stable and draw wand of magic missiles
use magic device to cast magic missile DC20 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15 fail no charge expended 'ooc: only needed a 7  '
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2014)

[section]

Iraznog's priest assesses the situation quickly, and decides that his blade will be better for chasing down giant flitting mosquitoes than his flail. Even as he's pulling the great falchion from its scabbard at his side, he's combing through his memory to come up with facts about these particular foes. In the meantime, he purses his lips and focuses his will, letting out a piercing whistle heard only by the creature closest to him.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Absolutely nothing wrong with an old school map! Easy to read, does the job perfectly!

Knowledge Check (1d20+5=11)
Move/Free: Draw Falchion
Standard: Reflavored Ear-Piercing Scream Damage (3d6=13 + Dazed for 1 Round) vs #2 (DC13 Fortitude Save for ½ Damage and No Daze)
[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 28, 2014)

Joren blinks, looking surprised at the swarm of creatures that is attacking them, but he mumbles a few words under his breath and the air around him momentarily shimmers. Then, reaching back he pulls out his crossbow. 

[sblock=Actions]
Standard Action: Cast Mage Armour
Move Action: Draw crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 3/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armour (+4 AC), Bless (+1 to attack/saves vs fear)
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 28, 2014)

[sblock=Still Taking Init Rolls]Still giving Wahyu and Mystie a chance to roll initiative, due to long weekend. I didn't mean to imply you all were up, yet. There is a good chance critters will have the initiative.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stable]Each of the thinner walls in the stable drawing is a low wall. There is a large door in the front of each stall, to the outside, and a smaller one in the back, to the access hall.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+6=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 28, 2014)

[section][sblock=Init]Mystie: Initiative (1d20-1=15) ​[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (May 28, 2014)

[sblock=Initiative Finished]OK, we have the initiative in and the flying monsters have won. It was relatively close, particularly with Mystie's strong finish. Tonight I will update with what happened, and I will resolve as many player actions as possible, unless the monsters have made the action nonsensical, in which case I'll let that player know and accept a corrected action.

This is a larger group for me than my first game, so I'll try to be more clear when it's your turn to act. Once we get in the 'you guys go, they go, you guys go, etc' mode, we'll be fine. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 29, 2014)

*Round 1*

The flying monsters swarm the group of heroes, the hum of rapidly beating wings gets louder as they descend:

- One heads to Mystie, but is stopped in its tracks by the alert Bubba, who snatches it from the air and thrashes the 1 foot long creature back and forth until it stops moving, dropping it to the ground, both wings grotesquely bent.

- Two head for Cruendithas, one burned by the acid spell he threw as the nasty critters cleared the rooftop. One connects, barbed legs holding it onto the gnome as it sticks it's nasty straw-like proboscis in deep and starts gulping blood.

- One flits around Hawk, but with little effect--the nimble halfling avoids the creature, leaving it suspended only a foot or two above her head for counterattack.

- Wahyu and Joren are not so lucky, and one of the nasty blighters attaches itself to each of them, immediately beginning a rather nourishing blood draw from their respective victims.

- The last two approach the mounted Dunkel, and Rawhide takes it upon himself to defend himself and his rider. However, Rawhide's back-kick misses, and both creatures find their marks, sinking long proboscis into both horse and rider. For his part, Rawhide does not kick Dunkel out of the saddle, but reaches around with his head and tries to pull the nasty monster off himself by mouth, but with no success.

As they begin to gorge themselves on blood, the little monsters turn darker red in color, and their victims lose a little color. Although, with Wahyu, it's kinda hard to tell. In the background, the shouting has spread to other areas of the stables, and you hear a distinct, "Get it off me get it off me ahhhh!" from around the stable you are in front of. Inside the stable, huge land-bound birds cry out as they peck at the flying monsters, a few have attacked, and at least one is pulled off and crushed in the powerful beak of the exotic mount.

Jonas is the first to respond, and with a piercing whistle that shatters the senses (and body) of the one that had bitten Joren. It falls from the young sorcerer, but not before having done some damage to his vitality. This left Joren to cast his armor spell and draw his crossbow for future use.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]This is my largest combat to date, so I'm getting used to this a bit as we go. Bear with me. Here we go:

Stirge 8: DEAD (mangled by Bubba)
Stirge 7: 5/5 hp
Stirge 6: 2/5 hp - Grappling Cruendithas
Stirge 5: 5/5 hp - Grappling Wahyu
Stirge 4: 5/5 hp
Stirge 3: 5/5 hp - Grappling Dunkel
Stirge 2: DOWN (mortally wounded by Jonas' whistle)
Stirge 1: 5/5 hp - Grappling Rawhide
AC/touch AC = 16 (12 while grappling)
CMD = 9

Mystie: 34/34 hp
Hawk: 26/26 hp
Wahyu: 14/14 hp, -1 CON, Grappled by Stirge 5
Cruendithas: 16/16 hp, -1 CON, Grappled by Stirge 6
Dunkel: 10/10 hp, -1 CON, Grappled by Stirge 3
Joren: 10/10 hp
Jonas: 31/31 hp
(Rawhide: 13/13 hp, -1 CON, Grappled by Stirge 1
Note: Reductions in max hp due to CON loss are accounted for: Dunkel had a 15 CON so he didn't lose any max hp.

Player actions taken (*done for now*):
Jonas: Action resolved - a 'ringing' success!
Joren: Action resolved, mage armor cast, crossbow drawn

Player actions not taken (*your turn to act*):
Dunkel: You face a DC 14 concentration check to cast bless if you still wish to do that. You have a +4 to the roll, and would need a 10. You may alternatively perform any of the other actions allowed, at your discretion. See 'Grappled Condition' below.
Cruendithas: You face a CMB or escape artist vs DC 9 to escape the Stirge and move as you've indicated. Also note the stable has rather large agitated birds in it and the stirges can fly in and out with apparent ease. You may also elect for another action--see 'Grappled Condition' below.
Wahyu: You are free to act, but see 'Grappled Condition' below.
Hawk: You are free to act without restriction.
Mystie: You are free to act without restriction.

This should get everyone straight. Once again, sorry for the confusion.[/sblock]

[sblock=Grappled condition]Both the grappler and the victim take -4 Dex, -2 attack rolls, -2 CMB checks (except to grapple or escape). May make no action requiring two hands. May not move. Spellcasting requires concentration check, DC=10+grappler's CMB+spell level.

When grappled, you may escape with CMB or escape artist check against the grappler's CMD (they have a 9) and then act normally. You may also try to grapple the grappler, allowing you to control the grapple. And you can also make one-handed actions, such as taking a weapon and attacking the grappler. More information on Grapple can be found pg 201 of Core Rulesbook.[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge Check by Jonas]These are Stirges--more or less giant mosquitos. The two most important things--First, they drain blood and ensuing life essence, making healing difficult. Second, they are filthy, and sometimes carry diseases that they can transmit through their 'bite'.[/sblock]

MAP COMING SOON


----------



## Aura (May 29, 2014)

[sblock=Notes]Lettered flightless birds (large grey circles) A-C, and more stirges (small red squares) A-E. Birds are fighting back and one has killed a stirge already.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 29, 2014)

As one of the flying insects attaches itself to Cruendithas he panics a moment as he tries to shake it off but is unsuccessful as the large insect drains his blood.

[sblock=revised actions]
activate Archaeologist's Luck 
CMB to break grapple 1D20-1 = [4]-1 = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 18
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 5/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2014)

Dunkel gasps in pain and tries to tear the grappled stirge off of his body.  "Stirges!  They had to be stirges!"

OOC: 1d20+2=12, not a great roll but I'll take it considering the last two 1s I rolled.  So far this character has been unlucky for me.  I roll two 1s, and now I am up against stirges in his first encounter.  Those critters are the only monsters from the original game that still give me the creeps as a player.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 29, 2014)

[sblock=Breaking the Grapple]If you succeed in your CMB vs the stirge (DC 9), you can act normally. So Dunkel (@Deuce Traveler) can do something now that he's broken free of his stirge.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 29, 2014)

These were indeed worse than bats. It was painful, and almost sickening, watching this beast flutter about while attached to his arm. He grimaced and gritted his teeth and held his arm up, which began to smoke as he chanted something. He glared at it, before muttering, *"Get off of me, you filthy vermin."
*
The smoke lept from his hand and engulfed the stirge.
[sblock=OOC]Concentration (1d20+5=18)
He casts Cause Fear on his own Stirge.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 29, 2014)

[section]"No, twist their legs!" as Mystie points at Cruendithas and wiggles her finger.  The tide of his struggle changes with the giant bug.  "Bubba, go bite that bug!"  Bubba bounds over and obeys, biting one of the bugs that was on Cruendithas.  Bouncing on Bubba's back and trying not to hit her new compatriot, a jolt of electricity flashes wide of its mark as Mystie tries to pick off the other bug that was harassing the gnome.
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: move to N13, bite stirge 4 (1d20+3=20) for damage (1d6+3=4), Trip CMB (1d20+3=20) successful, but don't know if it was useful against a flying creature
Mystie: immediate action: Cruendithas Misfortune Reroll to break grapple (1d20-1=18) successful
move action, direct Bubba, std: Jolt Ranged Touch attack on stirge 6 (1d20+1=6) missing wildly
 [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2014)

OOC: What if I want to have Dunkel pull the Stirge off of his mount?  Can I make that second grapple in a single round?  What penalties do I incur if I choose to use my axe on the creature instead?


----------



## Aura (May 29, 2014)

*Round 1 Update*

With a sudden change in fortune thanks to Mystie, Cruendithas suddenly finds himself effectively squirming out of the death hold of the flying monster, free to act again.

[sblock=Cruendithas]In a twist of fate, you are free to act without restriction for the round. Two nasty stirges flit about you, both seriously injured. One of them, #4, is 'tripped'.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dunkel Answers]When you use your CMB against their CMD, you can either free yourself of the stirge (and have your action to do with as you please) or you can counter-grapple the stirge (giving you control of the grapple, and the four options given on pg 200 of the Core Rulesbook: Move, Damage, Pin, Tie Up.) So to begin with, you escaped your stirge. So with your action, you can choose to initiate a grapple, which will incur all the penalties previously mentioned in the grappled condition. However, if you just want to swat it with your axe, you can with no penalties. Move action to draw (since you are +0 BAB) and standard action to attack. It's AC is 12 since it is grappling Rawhide. If you swat your own stirge, it is AC 16.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Answers]Stirges have a significantly higher CMD vs trip, but Bubba still made it, so the stirge is considered 'tripped'. All the mechanical penalties apply, and it can be thought of as 'unbalanced.' I'm ok with that.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2014)

Dunkel gives a shout and attacks the stirge connected to Rawhide.  "To hell with all these abberations!"

OOC: 1d20+2=14, 1d8+2=9, 14 to hit and 9 damage.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 29, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk pulls out her greatsword and swings at Stirge7 above her head. The greatsword slices clean through the creature. Half of the creature falls on one side of Hawk, the other half on the opposite side of her. Neither half moves once it hits the ground.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move Action: Draw Weapon
Attack Action: 23 to hit; 12 to damage

Rolls:
Attack roll: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 
Damage roll: 1D10+3 = [9]+3 = 12 [/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 30, 2014)

Cruendithas finding himself free the bug and the bug tripped by Bubba he quickly chants and flings more acid at it. "Thank you!" Cruendithas exclaims to Bubba and Mystie and then turns to face the remaining bug.

[sblock]
acid blob 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18 damage 1D3 = [3] = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 18
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 5/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 31, 2014)

*Round 2 Stables Battle*

Hawk lashes out, her sword biting into one of the stirges and cutting it not-so-neatly in two. The two halves come to earth and writhe for a few seconds before fully expiring.

Driven by the primal urge to feed, the surviving flying vermin battle on. The one that had been previously knocked off-balance by Bubba attempts to right itself, and the feisty canine seizes upon the opportunity to snap at it, mangling it even more severely than the first victim. However, the other beast flitting around Cruendithas narrowly avoids a blob of flying acid thanks the the chaos of the melee, but fails to land on the gnomish treasure seeker to draw yet more nourishment.

Just nearby, Wahyu summons his inner will and casts a magical spell. Smoke issues forth, and the giant mosquito quickly detaches itself from the wayang's arm and beats a hasty retreat over the roofline of the stable in a desperate effort to put as much distance between itself and the oracle.

Meanwhile, Dunkel's attacker proves more capable, and the little monster clamps on, stabbing deep into him and drawing up yet more blood. Having gotten a second draught from the beefy dwarf, it's body starts to turn ever brighter shades of red.

Somewhere, over the stable, what was previously screaming has quieted down to a quieter, incomprehensible crying. It becomes more and more difficult to hear as the giant birds inside the stable fidget and peck, trying to remove or kill the tiny winged predators attached to them, with limited success. One more insect is killed, but the rest all merrily continue gorging themselves.

[sblock=combat stuff]
Stirge 5 flies away under effect of fear.
Stirge 6 misses Cruendithas.
Stirge 3 grapples Dunkel and drains another point of CON.

Stirge 8: DEAD (mangled by Bubba)
Stirge 7: DEAD (bisected by Hawk)
Stirge 6: 2/5 hp - Flitting about Cruendithas
Stirge 5: 5/5 hp - Flying away
Stirge 4: DEAD (Bubba's second victim)
Stirge 3: 5/5 hp - Grappling Dunkel
Stirge 2: DOWN (mortally wounded by Jonas' whistle)
Stirge 1: DEAD (cleaved by Dunkel)
AC/touch AC = 16 (12 while grappling)
CMD = 9

Mystie: 34/34 hp
Hawk: 26/26 hp
Wahyu: 14/14 hp, -1 CON
Cruendithas: 16/16 hp, -1 CON
Dunkel: 9/9 hp, -2 CON, Grappled by Stirge 3
Joren: 10/10 hp
Jonas: 31/31 hp
(Rawhide: 13/13 hp, -1 CON)
Note: Reductions in max hp due to CON loss are accounted for.

Note: The low walls leading into the stable with the giant birds are easy to get across. Just pay 1 extra square of movement. Alternatively, Acrobatics DC 12 will let you avoid paying this extra cost entirely.

I think we're all on the same page now. *Whole party is up.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]Note: The stirge in Mystie/Bubba's square has been eliminated, so I just x'd it out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (May 31, 2014)

Joren starts to bring up his crossbow towards the fleeing stirge, but then changes his mind, seeing that one stirge seems to be settled on Dunkel, within his reach. Lowering his crossbow he turns and reaches out with his free hand, muttering some word under his breath. There's a snapping sound and the creature jolts and twitches and then drops to the ground. "Are you alright?"

[sblock=Casting Shocking Grasp]
Touch attack vs Stirge: 1D20 = [12] = 12

Shocking Grasp spell damage.: 1D6 = [5] = 5

[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 2/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armour (+4 AC), Bless (+1 to attacks/saves vs fear)
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2014)

[section]

_Dunkel seems to be OK, we're good out here._

Jonas rushes into the stable, vaulting the low wall as though it weren't even there. His great falchion comes around in a mighty overhand swing, shearing through the stirge attacking one of the winged mounts.

He turns, preparing to run to the next stall - or back outside if he hears a call for help from his allies.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move: to F8
Standard: Power Attack (1d20+5=25) (Crit Confirm (1d20+5=8) = No Crit for Damage (1d10+7=14) vs Stirge A
[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 31, 2014)

*Round 2 Midround Update*

Joren summons his magic and, stepping in towards Dunkel, zaps the stirge currently draining the dwarf's life away. It doesn't quite fall, but instead releases it's death-grip, as if its as trying to prepare to move on.

[sblock=Minor Correction]Joren 'only' (it was still a great hit) reduced the stirge to 0 hp, which doesn't quite remove it from the combat. Instead, it places very heavy restrictions on what it can do, or face a loss of 1 hp, and then dropping. 

Reminds me of ROUS 2, when one of the more vicious rats (OK, the most vicious rat) was at 0 hp and went for it anyway, mortally wounding Hawk in the process before it expired on the floor. In fact, Hawk is with us today because she had a healer, and the rat… did not.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 31, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk quickly looks around and sees that the closest enemy is attacking a large bird. So she moves into position, gracefully clearing the low wall with ease, and swings with a particularly good hit. The stirge becomes stirge jam in an instant.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move Action: Move to N-9
Acrobatics: 30
Attack Action: 25 to hit; 17 to confirm, 18 to damage (doubled due to critical)

Rolls:
Acrobatics check: 1D20+12 = [18]+12 = 30
Attack roll on stirgeE: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
Critical comfirm on stirgeE: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
Damage roll on stirgeE: 1D10+3 = [6]+3 = 9[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2014)

[section]"Bubba, bite the other bug!"   Bubba circles around a bit and tries to bite the other bug bothering  Cruendithas. He just misses the little creature.  Mystie tries to shock it, but is also unable to hit the quick little bug.
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 5' to N12, bite attack on stirge 6 (1d20+3=14) missed
Mystie: move action, direct Bubba, std: Ranged Touch Jolt on stirge 6 (1d20+1=10) missed
 [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## BigB (Jun 1, 2014)

Cruendithas watches as Bubba and Mystie attempt to eliminate the stirge that is still pestering him. As their attempts fail he again recites the chant to bring forth an acid blob and flings it at the irritating bug plastering it with burning acid. "Ha take that!" He yells at the bug.

[sblock]
acid blob 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 damage 1D3 = [3] = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2014)

Seeing the damage Joren dealt, the shaken Dunkel gives him a quick word of thanks before going for a straight punch to the creature's side.

OOC: I didn't want to swing an axe at myself, so I am going to try to deal a point of damage to the stirge via fisticuffs.  Rolled only to see if I hit and got a 10.

1d20+2=10


----------



## Aura (Jun 4, 2014)

*Round 3 Stables Battle*

Shouts and calls continue from other parts of the stables area as the group works to battle off the stirges in their immediate vicinity. No longer can specific concentrations of the flying beasts be seen--they have either engaged in combat or flitted out of sight.

Few of the blood sucking creatures remain in sight: one is slowly flying upward and away from Dunkel after taking a serious electrical burst of energy from Joren, one falls to the ground after a second acid blob hits it from Cruendithas, and two stirges inside the stable are splattered by mighty blows from Jonas and Hawk, ingested blood flying as they are cut apart in mere seconds. One of the flightless birds helps itself, beak digging into its attacker and crushing it, leaving only one left drawing blood.

Having been freed of nasty vermin, the two exotic mounts seem rather agitated and frightened, but neither take aggressive action against Jonas or Hawk. The bird in one of the center stalls is preoccupied with pecking the blighter on it's back… unsuccessfully.

As one of the stirges flies away in fear, Wahyu unlimbers his crossbow and loads it. However, as he brings the weapon to his shoulder to aim, the bug slips beneath the roofline and out of sight.

Through the open door of the stable (to the north), Jonas and Hawk hear a thud, as if a sack of potatoes was dropped to the ground from waist height. Cruendithas hears it as well, although very faintly.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Stirge 6 falls to ground.
Stirge 3 shifts one square upward (still in reach).
Stirge 5 disappears over the roofline.

Stirge 8: DEAD (mangled by Bubba)
Stirge 7: DEAD (bisected by Hawk)
Stirge 6: DOWN (more acid from Cruendithas)
Stirge 5: 5/5 hp (location unknown)
Stirge 4: DEAD (Bubba's second victim)
Stirge 3: 0/5 hp (shocked by Joren and flying upward slowly)
Stirge 2: DOWN (mortally wounded by Jonas' whistle)
Stirge 1: DEAD (cleaved by Dunkel)
AC/touch AC = 16 (12 while grappling)
CMD = 9

Mystie: 34/34 hp
Hawk: 26/26 hp
Wahyu: 14/14 hp, -1 CON
Cruendithas: 16/16 hp, -1 CON
Dunkel: 9/9 hp, -2 CON, Grappled by Stirge 3
Joren: 10/10 hp
Jonas: 31/31 hp
(Rawhide: 13/13 hp, -1 CON)

*Whole Party May Move*

Notes:
(1) Reductions in max hp due to CON loss are accounted for.
(2) A -4 penalty applies for Cruendithas shooting the stirge under attack from Bubba (sans Precise Shot), but he hit anyway.
(3) I would have not had any problems if Dunkel had tried to axe his stirge to death, even if attached.
(4) In the interest of keeping things moving, I called the round to a close and let the monsters move. I had Wahyu draw and load his crossbow with his action. I hope that is acceptable.[/sblock]

[sblock=updated map][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2014)

[section]

Jonas hurdles the stile into the adjacent stable and moves quickly around the beaked mount. He takes a swing at the stirge on the bird's back, but the thing's panicky movement as it jerks around trying to peck its attacker pulls the stirge out of reach for a moment. The thumping sound from through the northern door registers, and he shouts out to the sword slinger in the next stall, *"I've got this one, Hawk . . . go see what fell to the ground through that door, eh?"*​
[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move: to I9
Standard: Swing and a Miss vs. Stirge C
[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Jun 4, 2014)

Joren quickly glances to his crossbow and then lowers it, raising a hand to point at the fleeing stirge that had bit Dunkel. He mutters something as he points and a ray of icy particles shoots from his finger... and misses the fleeing stirge by a large margin. 

[sblock=OOC]Ray of Frost ranged touch attack: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6

 I'm not actually sure if I should have taken any penalties for shooting at such short range. I'd offer to reroll with modifiers as necessary, but I can't do much worse than I already did there. 
[/sblock]

*edited to fix my shortcode.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk nods upon hearing Jonas and quickly moves through the open door to the north, once again easily clearing another low wall along the way.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move Action: Double move to J-4.
Acrobatics: 27

Rolls:
Acrobatics check: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 4, 2014)

Cruendithas looks around as things seem to have quieted in the immediate area. He sees Hawk move through the door in the back of the stable. Knowing her penchant to run into trouble he recites a spell to give him some speed. "Penelope Guard" Crue points at Dunkel and then he is off to meet her at the back of the building moving much faster than one would expect him to.

[sblock]
standard action:cast expeditious retreat
give Penelope command to guard Dunkel
move 50' around east side of the building to meet Hawk at the back and hopefully keep her out of serious trouble.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6

expeditious retreat +30 move; 1min/lvl=2min: 19/20 rounds

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 4, 2014)

[section]"Aim Left!"    As Joren corrects his aim, the icicles tear through the wings of the foul beast, dropping it. 

"Bubba, that way!  Go around!"  Bubba sees Mystie's finger jut out just past his nose, and he follows her directions, running around the building to see what is on the other side. 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: double move to M5
Mystie: immediate: Misfortune Reroll for Joren (1d20+3=22) hits for Ray of Frost damage (1d3=3), move action, direct Bubba, std: look Perception (1d20+4=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas, Joren,
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Jun 5, 2014)

*Round 3 Midround Update*

Whether it be by going through the building or around it, Hawk, Mystie and Cruendithas arrive at a disturbing scene. Two stable-hands are behind the building, a human in his 40's and a lizard folk, each with two of the flying monsters attached to him. The lizard folk has collapsed to the ground, and is barely moving, his sharp teeth defiantly tearing through a stirge caught between his jaws and dropping the corpse to the ground. The human, on one knee, pokes feebly at one of the beasts killing his coworker, connecting but not hurting it very much--it goes on feeding off the hapless reptilian.

Of the living stirges, only one (currently feeding off the lizard folk) has not reached a bright shade of red. One of the bright red ones is in the process of withdrawing--it is the most obviously bloated of the lot. Three lay on the ground, victims of pitchfork, claw, and bite wounds.

[sblock=Behind the Building Stuff]Of the stirges, H is the only one not bright red in color. K is not attached to either victim, it is presently flying away. Both human and lizard folk have lost so much blood they are obviously pale in color.[/sblock]

[sblock=Still to move]Dunkel and Wahyu[/sblock]

[sblock=Updated Map][/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 5, 2014)

With his blood up, Dunkel was tempted to attack the stirge fluttering away.  But upon hearing the screams coming from the other building, he guides his mount around the building to the stable hands, dismounts, and applies his healing hands to the lizardman which appeared worse off.  "Rogar, help this sharp-toothed warrior stand so he may chomp his pointed teeth against others deserving of your axe." 

Upon finishing his chant, he says quickly to his companions.  "Kill these nasty things quickly, before they suck up the restored blood."

OOC: Dunkel heals 5 hit points to Lizardman stable hand.  1d8+1=5

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5 (+4 due to CON loss), Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Bless
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person (converted to Cure Light Wounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 7, 2014)

*Round 4 Stables Battle*

Dunkel rides to the lizard folk stable-hand's side. Reaching down from his horse, he speaks kind words and casts a magic spell. Sadly, the stricken worker's condition does not improve.

As Wahyu approaches the stirges and their two victims, the little monsters try to make a quick meal of it and escape. The one that was already detached makes a successful run for it, disappearing over the roofline of the building to the north. The other four continue drawing life blood, growing redder in color, until three of them are as bright red as the one that has already left. All four withdraw their proboscis after a good final taste.

Unfortunately, the workers pay a heavy price for the nourishment of the stirges. The lizard folk ceases breathing, while the human collapses from his knee to the ground, on the brink of life and death.

[sblock=combat stuff]Wahyu rides up.
Stirge K withdraws.
All other stirges drink more blood. All but C end grapple at the end of their turns--C continues to feed.

Stirge C (medium red) 5/5
Stirge F (bright red) 5/5
Stirge G (bright red) 5/5
Stirge H (pale red) 3/5 (pitch-forked)
Stirge J (bright red)
AC/touch AC = 16 (12 while grappling)
CMD = 9

Human D - critical, unable to stand
Lizard Folk E - no longer breathing

Mystie: 34/34 hp
Hawk: 26/26 hp
Wahyu: 14/14 hp, -1 CON
Cruendithas: 16/16 hp, -1 CON
Dunkel: 9/9 hp, -2 CON
Joren: 10/10 hp
Jonas: 31/31 hp
(Rawhide: 13/13 hp, -1 CON)

(1) I (double)moved Wahyu up. His crossbow is out and loaded--it was the best thing I could think to do. It's been 8 days since Commander Fallout has posted and I hope he will be with us soon.
(2) After a short conversation with GE, it was agreed taking a double move on a mount does not allow the rider to start a full round's worth of action at the terminus of the mount's move, since mount and rider are sharing the same initiative. Dunkel would arrive on the scene with only a Standard action. To preserve the intent of Deuce Traveler's action, he could heal from the back of Rawhide, so I wrote it that way. I hope this is acceptable.
(3) Sadly, the stable-hands are dying of the same 'wounds' several of the PC's have suffered (CON loss), and regular HP healing will have no real effect.

*Whole Party is up* [/sblock]

[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Jun 7, 2014)

Joren starts to turn towards the one in the stables, but when Jonas says he's got that one, he turns and starts to run around the stables. It's the longer path than through the stables, but he seems to know his limits and doesn't want to get caught up vaulting those fences. 

[sblock=Action]
Double move to D5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 2/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armour (+4 AC), Bless (+1 to attacks/saves vs fear)
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2014)

[section]

_I may have spoken too soon . . . stop moving, bird-horse!_ The big half-orc swings again, but once more is unable to land a blow of any sort, as the panicked mount continues to spin and jerk in its own efforts to dislodge its attacker.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move: None
Standard: Power Attack vs Stirge C (1d20+5=8, 2d4+7=13)
[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 7, 2014)

Crue moves forward relying on his instinct to guide his aim as he tosses another acid blob after one of the stirges as they attempt to fly away but his throw misses its mark. "At least they are leaving for now. Is there anything we can do for these two? I see no wounds to heal."

[sblock]
move to K4
activate archaeologists luck
acid blob at stirge H miss 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6

 expeditious retreat +30 move; 1min/lvl=2min: 19/20 rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk moves forward to straddle the prone human as she attacks the stirges in that area.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move Action: Move to F-3
Attack Action: 15 to hit; 9 damage
AoO Action: 14 to hit; 12 damage (for fleeing stirge)

Rolls:
Attack StirgeF roll: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
Damage StirgeF roll: 1D10+3 = [6]+3 = 9
AoO roll: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
AoO Damage roll: 1D10+3 = [9]+3 = 12[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 8, 2014)

Ghastly that this should happen to anyone. He took aim and let fly, invoking his Lady to guide his hand, but it seemed there was nothing she could do either, as the thing ducked out of the way in its awkward flight. He grunted and nocked another quarrel to the haft, before shaking his head at Cruendithas,* "Some can. I am sorry to say that that is not among the talents that the Mother has seen fit to bless me with, at least not yet, perhaps not for some time. I suppose we could try and summon a priest, but it may be too late by the time they get here. It may even be too late now. What about you, Mystie?"

*[sblock=OOC]Ranged Attack (Plus Guidance) (1d20+1=6)
He reloads his crossbow.

Yeah, I'm really sorry about that, I honestly don't know what happened. I think it just ended up slipping my mind. :/[/sblock][sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 8, 2014)

[section]"Forward Bubba!"  As Mystie gets to the doorway and can see inside the stalls as well, she calls upon Mother Rabbit, "Heal!"  A small wave of good energy flows over the people in the area but seems to break and go around the red mega mosquitoes. 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: move to J5
Mystie: immediate: move action, direct Bubba, std:  Selectively Channel Positive Energy (1d6=1) skipping F,G,H,J
OOC: I know it is ineffectual, by Mystie doesn't and would try.[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *4* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas, Joren,
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Jun 10, 2014)

*Stables Battle Round 4 Update*

[sblock=Hawk's Attack of Opportunity and Players Left to Act]Hawk was greater than 5 feet from the stirge when it made the retreat action. The only one who might be eligible for a AoE would be Dunkel, since he shared the square with it, but his last attack action was unarmed so I didn't think his axe was out.

Speaking of which, Dunkel may act, then we'll move to resolutions and monster actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Hawk's Attack of Opportunity and Players Left to Act]Hawk was greater than 5 feet from the stirge when it made the retreat action. The only one who might be eligible for a AoE would be Dunkel, since he shared the square with it, but his last attack action was unarmed so I didn't think his axe was out.
> 
> Speaking of which, Dunkel may act, then we'll move to resolutions and monster actions.[/sblock]




[sblock=Confused]I was going by your description of what they were doing:
Stirge K withdraws.
All other stirges drink more blood. All but C end grapple at the end of their turns--C continues to feed.
It appears to me that they have not had a chance to retreat yet since they just ended the grapple at the end of their turn. Did I miss something?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 11, 2014)

[sblock=Tailspinner]I suspect you may be treating all of the stirges behind the building as essentially equivalent. While four of them are indeed feeding off victims, and have to remain grappled until the end of any action in which they feed (because that's when the CON damage happens). However, the one that withdrew was specifically described as already being detached from any victim in post 143 (open the sblock for the mention.) Does this clarify the situation?[/sblock]

PS: Dunkel may move, then it's the Stirges' turn. Well, the surviving ones, anyway.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Tailspinner]I suspect you may be treating all of the stirges behind the building as essentially equivalent. While four of them are indeed feeding off victims, and have to remain grappled until the end of any action in which they feed (because that's when the CON damage happens). However, the one that withdrew was specifically described as already being detached from any victim in post 143 (open the sblock for the mention.) Does this clarify the situation?[/sblock]




[sblock=figured it out]I wasn't referring to the fleeing stirge from this round. I was referring to any stirges that would be fleeing this next round. I was attacking F. So, assuming I killed that one, G would be the one I would AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 11, 2014)

[sblock=AoO and Update Tonight]I'll be doing some end of round update, probably tonight.

As far as the AoO issue with Hawk goes, I see what is intended, now. And it could happen, although retreat actions can be used to partially alleviate the threat of AoO's.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=AoO and Update Tonight]...although retreat actions can be used to partially alleviate the threat of AoO's.[/sblock]




[sblock=Retreat]That is true for normal size things but these things are Tiny size. Different rules apply for movement with Tiny or smaller things. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 12, 2014)

*Stables Battle Final*

As the din of buzzing wings and shouting starts to fade all across the stables, The group closes in on the remaining stirges and victims, trying to save the hapless workers from the blood-sucking vermin. Blobs of flying acid and crossbow bolts do not seem to find their marks, but Hawk manages to step up and slice one of the blood-gorged giant insects, parts of it dropping to the ground at her feet.

Dunkel dismounts from Rawhide, who promptly decides step away from the stirge-stablehand mess. The dwarf then draws his axe and steps up to the stirges, ready to do them harm at the first opportunity.

The remaining outside stirges seem to have gotten enough blood, and begin to beat a hasty retreat. Hawk and Dunkel seem determined to not let them go without any parting shots. Free of their victims and able to maneuver, one manages to avoid Hawk's great sword. However, Dunkel's grit and determination come through for him as he manages to finish off the wounded one with a solid swing from his battle-axe.

Meanwhile, inside, the bird-creature fidgets and strikes at the creature drawing his blood, but can't seem to pull it off himself. It's terribly frightened, but recognizes the bug as more a threat than the giant half orc. As the dirty vermin continues to draw blood, Jonas lines up a careful shot and slices it away from the terrified bird.

Activity across the entire stables complex continues to die down. The lizard folk does not move, but the human breathes--fitfully.

[sblock=combat actions]In order to move things along, I had Dunkel dismount, draw his axe, and shift into the square with stirges H and J.

Stirge Actions:
Stirge G attempts to withdraw (first square-the protected move-is E3), but Hawk is in his square. So the first square of movement is safe, but the second is not, and she gets her AoO on it. However, at AC 16, Hawk doesn't get the hit. It continues a little further west before flying over the building.
Stirge J attempts to withdraw (first square-the protected move-is H3), but Dunkel is in his square. So Dunkel gets an AoO just as above. He hits, and kills the wounded stirge.
Stirge H attempts to withdraw (first square-the protected move-is H3). Dunkel is out of AoO's, and the first square of movement rule of withdraw protects it from Hawk. It continues north and over the building.
Stirge C continues to draw blood from the giant bird, only to have its life suddenly ended by a mighty blow from Jonas. Sputch.

You are now all in free movement and role-play. 

Notes:
(1) This basically clears out the immediate area. The lizard folk seems beyond any help, but the human still breathes.
(2) As noted, Hawk did indeed get the AoO on the stirge trying to leave her square, because the second square of movement was not protected.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2014)

"Give him some room folks.  He'll soon be a goner!" Despite the odds of success looking grim, Dunkel still attempts to save the lizardman with a spell.  He couldn't forgive himself if he didn't at least try.

OOC: Cure Light Wounds on the lizardman.
1d8+1=8


----------



## BigB (Jun 12, 2014)

"Looks beyond our help." Cruendithas looks on in an unapproving way as Dunkel attempts to heal the lizardman. He understands Dunkels need to try but can not bring himself to care for the Lizardman. It just is not in him. Rather he wonders at Dunkel wasting time that could be better spent helping the human worker. "Can we move this one somewhere that he will be more comfortable until proper help arrives? Perhaps in one of the stables." He moves to grab the man under the shoulders expecting someone to grab his feet.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 12, 2014)

[section]"Well, let me try fixing him up first."  Mystie dismounts and places her hand on the human's chest. With a gnomish incantation, his breathing gets a little better. 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: dismount, move to human farmhand, Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2=3)  Another poor roll. 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *4* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas, Joren,
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Jun 13, 2014)

*Stables Battle - Post combat*

With the action subsiding in the group's immediate vicinity, Dunkel and Mystie make every effort to help the fallen. Magic words are spoken and divine restorative power flows from their fingertips with practiced ease. Mystie has limited success--the small puncture marks on the man's body close, at least guaranteeing that further blood will not be lost. However, the relative pallor of the victim does not disappear, his skin is obviously cool to the touch and his breathing is rapid and shallow. Barely conscious, he murmurs, "St--ir--skis," or some variation thereof, several times.

The victim Dunkel tends to is in even worse shape. Despite his repeated attempts to render aid, the lizard folk remains collapsed on the ground with absolutely no movement. Vacant eyes stare out, but the dwarf knows they see nothing. Perhaps the creature's spirit will move on to somewhere better.

The background sounds continue--the stirges have not yet been fully wiped out or withdrawn. However, none of the chaos is quite as intense as it was right around the riding bird's stable. For whatever reason, the group bore the brunt of the swarm. The horses and ponies mill about restlessly, alert in case of a return of the disgusting giant mosquitoes.


----------



## Fobok (Jun 15, 2014)

Joren looks up to watch the last of the Stirges fly away, then turns to follow the others towards the injured. On seeing the obvious fate of the lizardman, he whispers a small prayer, then turns to the man Crue and Mystie are helping, though hanging back, unsure what he can do to help. He does say, however, to Crue's suggestion, "I think it's best to leave him where he is. Putting him in with agitated animals likely won't be healthy, and moving him might make his injuries worse." 

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 2/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armour (+4 AC), Bless (+1 to attacks/saves vs fear)
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 16, 2014)

Dunkel gets up and grunts in displeasure, before hefting his axe to a ready position.  "There still seems to be stirges around for us to kill.  Let's go to help others in danger!"  Dunkel runs towards the nearest sounds of struggle, hoping to strike down another stirge that has yet to withdraw.


----------



## BigB (Jun 17, 2014)

Crue waits while others attempt to attend to the man and hearing Jorens reply decides perhaps the man is correct and they should not move him but what then. "Perhaps you are right that he should not be moved. But what then do we go for help or leave him in hopes a healer will find him? Do you know of a nearby healer?"

[sblock]
Is Cruendithas aware of a healer nearby?
knowledge local check 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2014)

[section]

Jonas nods in satisfaction as the stirge falls from the bird-horse's body to the ground. He takes a moment to see if the animal will allow him to calm it. He then goes out the south door to check on Myrtle, kneeling along the way to wipe the blood from his falchion and returning it to its sheath. He scratches Myrtle under the chin and around the ears, then checks the horse for wounds. Finally, he walks her around the end of the stable to where the others have gathered and watches for a moment as they work on the fallen lizard-man and human. "If Mystie cannot help him, I surely can do nothing. Her skills in the healing arts far surpass mine."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 17, 2014)

*"And mine, for that matter. As I said, it is probably too late for him,"* he bowed his head, *"The most we can hope for now is that he have a brilliant future in the next life. However, as Dunkel has said, there are still others of these 'stirges' about, perhaps we can help to ensure that others avoid the same fate."*


----------



## Aura (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock=Mystie extra info]Close enough to the human stablehand to touch him, Mystie can conclude that he seems stable… for now. However, in his incredibly weakened state, the smallest thing, from minor injury, to illness, to disease, would almost assuredly be lethal. He is currently in a quasi-conscious state--he mutters words of a sort, but does not seem very coherent.[/sblock]

[sblock=Left to act]Mystie
Hawk
We're no longer in round by round per se, but wish everyone to have a chance before I update.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 19, 2014)

Jonas' quick assessment of the bird-mounts is easy enough: they are relatively unhurt (must have a lot of blood to give), but the one closest to him still has feathers on end and looks at him warily. Outside, Myrtle (and the other horses and ponies), seem well. The less experienced of them seem a little uneasy, but with the chaos dying down, and the big man among them, they seem to be getting on fine. Myrtle, for her part, seems un-phased and leans in on Jonas a bit when he touches her.

A small part of the group continue to do their best to aid the fallen, with Mystie providing most of the hands on, and Joren and Cruendithas making suggestions concerning whether it is safe, or advisable, to move the human stablehand.

The rest of the group, at Dunkel and Wahyu's mention of it, go off to help beat back more of the nasty giant insects. Although swatting one here, and prying another off a mount there, is needed, it is immediately obvious nowhere was as hard hit as the bird-mount stable. Only one other stablehand was even attacked, most of the rest of the time the animals were preferentially targeted. Other things worth noting is that, in the direction of the arch, the stablehands are all lizard folk, and the smell grows continually worse to the point it nearly wants to make one gag.

Eventually, a familiar voice is heard, "Wow, what the heck happened here?" asks a rather excited Jaycus, as he approaches Jonas with two stablehands (the ones you saw when renting the mounts) in tow. The scene out front, with splatters of blood and a half dozen stirge bodies laying about, looks awful but belies the tragedy that happened out back.

About this time, those that went out to help return just, having missed what Jaycus said but seeing a discussion initiated between him and Jonas.

[sblock=stuff]To move things along, I figured Mystie would continue to do her best for the human victim, so SK, feel free to add extra stuff regarding that if you like. Hawk is free to have gone out to help if Tailspinner likes. With Jaycus on the scene, we're now pretty much in free movement and discussion (for those that wish to address him, he's currently in front, with Jonas and the equines.)

Anyone helping with the stirges abroad must make a DC 7 Fort save or be sickened, due to the overwhelming smell.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2014)

Dunkel says to Jaycus, "I could do nothing for one of the hands.  Another has fallen but looks like he might pull through.  This second hand was mumbling something like Stirskis, but I figured it must be something about stirges unless you know somethind we don't."

OOC: 1d20+5=22


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 20, 2014)

[section]"These two got trapped alone when a swarm of stirges flew in.  I have mended the wounds, but the vitality of this one has almost been completely drained.  You need to call an elder healer and bring him here.  It is possible this man could survive a cart ride to a temple, but it also possible he might not.  Bringing a more accomplished healer to him is the best course of action." 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: talk[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *4* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas, Joren,
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## BigB (Jun 20, 2014)

Cruendithas checks on Penelope to ensure she has none of the large bugs attached to her and rubs her head whispering a few words of comfort.as Mystie gives a good account of the stablehand in need of help he just listens and continues to give attention to Penelope.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 21, 2014)

Confronted with the news about the stablehands, the man who just recently rented you horses and ponies, Jaycus, becomes immediately agitated. Heading to the victims, he explains, "Well, if it was Douglas perhaps he was referring to…"

Turning the corner of the stable, Jaycus is confronted with the sight of his dead and dying employees. Intellectually understanding it was coming didn't prepare him, he stops, and barely gets out, "His friend, Stersissk."

Jaycus' two cohorts look on in shock as he kneels and asses the situation, listening patiently to Mystie's recommendations as he does. The younger of the two hangs back, seemingly afraid to get any closer, but the older, a dark haired and bearded gentleman, steps forward, "Boss, what should we do?"

With the initial shock passing, Jaycus responds with measured, even words, "I agree with Miss Thissiledew, here--Douglas is not well enough to move without risk. Go to the temples; Cortesia will probably treat a plea for help most favorably. Let them know we had a Stirge swarm and have a man down with loss of essential vitality and potential disease, and he is unable to move so they will need to come here. Then lead them back here." When the man doesn't turn on heel immediately and head the other way, Jaycus adds with a certain amount of anger in his voice, "Now, go!"

When the younger stable-hand gets Jaycus' attention with his uneasy milling about, the senior stable hand adds, "Make yourself useful and get a couple blankets." The boy promptly scampers off, leaving the Jaycus in silence.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 21, 2014)

Wahyu shouldered his crossbow and walked back to the others. The smell of blood and rancid decay was strong, but even his large nostrils could seemingly take it. He nodded to Jaycus when he arrived, *"I apologize, we did all we could, where we could."*

He stared over the horizon from where the mosquitos came, *"It seems that rats aren't the only vermin problem here..."
*[sblock=OOC]Fortitude (1d20+1=14)[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Jun 22, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry! I missed an update email. Unfortunately, I'm heading to bed, but I'll post when I get up.

I am making my Fort save now, though (at +1 instead of +2, since I'm assuming Joren did take con damage/drain in the first round of the fight, based on his HP listed in the combat summaries.. if he didn't, add 1 to the result):

Fort Save: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2014)

[section]

The half-orc watches in silence as one of the fallen makes the transition to his next life, and the other rests and awaits his fate. A bushy eyebrow quirks upward at Wahyu's observation. *"Aye, it could be that this attack is related to the larger rat problem into which we've been asked to look. Time will tell, I suppose, about that."*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaycus breaks from his quiet reverie at speculations on what might be going on with the flying vermin, "Stirges live around low lying bodies of water, particularly where the water moves very little. There's a lot of places where they frequent in the environs around Venza. From time to time, they swarm, usually as part of a seasonal mating behavior, giving us a bit of problem here in the stables. However, I wouldn't have expected it today, nor is it common to lose people in the process. Like the rat activity, as of late, it is quite strange." The senior stable-hand sits down and waits patiently with his underling. Now clearly delirious, the victim mumbles a few other things too difficult to make out, breathing a bit unevenly as he does.

[sblock=Clarification]Only people that went further into the stables area to help drive off the last of the stirges had to make a Fort save… although nobody has missed it one way or another.[/sblock]
[sblock=Grapple Correction]Escaping a grapple is a standard action, which means I made an error in the players' favor. Although I will do my best to run grapples correctly if it comes up again, no corrections of events that have already happened will be made.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2014)

Dunkel strokes his beard, then says, "So it would seem that something is able to stir up vermin like the stirges.  If it is related to the rat incidents, then whatever is doing this has a wider range of control than first thought."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

The battle at last complete, Hawk merely stands around waiting for the signal that the group would be moving on.
[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions:
None

Rolls:
None[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 23, 2014)

Crue stands around seeming helpless then seems suddenly shocked. He looks to Hawk, Wayhu and the others with I hope this is not true look to his face. "In the catacombs we found a very old evil magic that may have been placed there or perhaps it was a coincidence. After the item was dealt with it seemed the immediate rat problem was no more. Do you think there might be other items that are affecting the vermin in other areas?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Jun 24, 2014)

"It does sound like it might be connected," Joren comments. "What kind of magic was drawing the rats before? It would make sense that any kind of corruption that would stir up rats would stir up stirges as well, and other pests."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2014)

[section]Mystie sits with the weakened man, watching carefully over him, waiting impatiently for someone more skilled than her to arrive.  With the talk of the stirges and stagnate water, she opens her backpack and pulls out a vial.  After checking the label to be sure, she opens it and starts feeding it to the man very slowly, only a few drops at a time.
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: feed weakened man an antiplague potion [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 5->4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *4* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas, Joren,
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Jun 26, 2014)

Conversation continues as Mystie carefully administers medicine to the survivor of the stirge attack. Jaycus shows some interest in the possible relationship of rats and stirges, but doesn't respond again, his eyes drifting back to Douglas time and time again. The younger assistant returns with blankets, which are quickly put to use keeping the living warm, and shrouding the dead.

Finally, the elder of Jaycus' two assistants returns with two strangers in tow. The first is a large, sturdy man, with a stern bearing. In his late 30's, his brown hair and beard show signs of early grey. Both his armor and shield bear the classic markings of the Cortesia, patron goddess of Venza. The man's eyes actively scan the situation and surroundings, his hand resting on a weathered longsword.

On the first man's arm clings a young woman and, assuming the clothing identifies her properly, priestess of Cortesia. Dressed head to toe in religious raiment of Cortesia, only her head is exposed when she pulls her hood back, exposing short, auburn hair. Her youthful appearance immediately makes her seem misplaced in such an elaborate outfit.

When the armored man stops, he whispers something into the young woman's ear, and she addresses you, "Greetings, I am Anna, Priestess in service of Cortesia, the Bright Lady. How may I be of service?"


----------



## Aura (Jun 28, 2014)

After the Priestess of Cortesia introduces herself, Jaycus gives her what can only be described as a strange look. However, after a short pause, he seems to mentally shake himself off and speaks, "This man here needs help, obviously. He's been nearly drained by stirges and barely breathes!" He punctuates his words by gesturing to the fallen stable-hand.

Anna begins to step towards the victim, but her escort doesn't budge, effectively halting her step. "Standard donation to Cortesia applies," the armored man flatly states.

"Yes, yes, I rather assumed that," the senior stable-hand shoots back, apparently annoyed by the formality at this point.

The priestess' escort does not verbally respond, but rather steps forward to the victim, leading her to him and stopping. Kneeling beside him, Anna removes her gloves and tentatively reaches out to touch Douglas. Her first contact is with his shoulder, and she traces down to his hand, and takes hold of it, her eyes defocused the entire time. After a short while, she speaks, "Everything said of this man is true; his life hangs by a thread. Is there anything else to know before I attempt to heal him?"


----------



## BigB (Jun 30, 2014)

Crue watches the proceedings with the injured worker and the entourage of the Priestess of Cortesia a bit distractedly as he remembers the events in the catacombs. Finally focusing he responds to Joren "The magic was evil and then Hawk flashed her sword and destroyed it. We had already defeated the largest of the rats and the rest went back to where they came from." 

After he tells of the magic the smaller group encountered in the catacombs the priestess' last question puzzles him. What else could she need to know? The ways of the gods are strange indeed and so are the ways of their followers.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2014)

Dunkel lights his pipe and leans against a building wall as the priestess works.  He has a professional interest in the proceedings.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 1, 2014)

*"Other than his great exsanguination, there is nothing much more to tell, other than that perhaps his friend was attacked also, and was unable to make it." *​Wahyu bowed his head.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk continues to stand around waiting for the signal to move on.
[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions:
None

Rolls:
None[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 2, 2014)

The young priestess acknowledges Wahyu's elaboration with a simple nod, adding, "Then it is time to begin." Her gaze is uncomfortable--unfocused eyes seem to look through the small Wayang as she speaks, giving her a rather distant quality.

With that, she begins to work. She opens with prayer to Cortesia, then some priestly chants, a period of silence in which one would swear that she barely even breathes, more chants, and finally a closing prayer. By the time it is all said and done, nearly a third of an hour has passed, and her left hand hasn't released the victim's hand the entire time.

Quite a crowd of stablehands, a mix of races including lizard folk, has gathered at the scene, intensely interested in what is going on. They sometimes murmur amongst themselves and Jaycus must annoyingly wave them off to keep them from crowding in too much.

Finally, Anna takes a deep breath, and gently places Douglas' hand on his chest. His breathing has become even and deeper, and his skin color seems to have somewhat normalized. However, he remains unconscious. The priestess puts her gloves back on and lifts her hand to her escort, finally speaking once she has been helped to her feet, "Your friend is out of immediate danger and can recover, in time, without fear of the vile fevers the beasts subjected him to. Should his condition worsen, call upon me and I shall provide additional support with no expectation of further donation to the temple. Blessings of Cortesia upon you all." With that, she raises her hand and draws the symbol of Cortesia in the air.

As the priestess makes her pronouncement, Jaycus spends a short while looking his fallen comrade over. Seemingly satisfied with the work, he stands and addresses her, "If you stop by my office on the way back, I will see to the donation, soon as I finish up here."

As Anna is escorted from the scene, the head stable-hand turns to the group, "It seems I have a lot to take care of, but I just wanted to say," he pauses, "thank you. It's pretty clear things would have been much worse if you had not been here to help. I'd have lost more stable-hands… and axe-beaks, for that matter.

"The stables can't officially do much for you," Jaycus continues as he reaches into his tunic, pulling a folded parchment from an inside pocket, "but, here, take this, as my personal thanks. It's a writ for something I traded in at the Pearl on a day when they didn't have the cash for it. That coin-pincher, Almar, should have the coin by now. Best of luck to you on your trip." He offers the parchment to the closest member of the group, who happens to be Dunkel, before turning to start taking care of the scene. (Getting Douglas moved, the slain lizard folk tended to, stirge bodies cleaned up, axe-beaks checked out, etc.)

[sblock=Spellcraft]Folks (such as Dunkel, who took an obvious interest) curious about the healing of Douglas can roll Spellcraft, DC 17.[/sblock]

[sblock=Writ]Yep, it's an IOU from the Mystic Pearl to Jaycus for the trade in of, "chain shirt, mithral, enchanted." The quoted value is 2100 gold. It's a bearer writ, meaning it is fully transferrable, so you should be able to go down to the Mystic Pearl and, assuming they don't have another cash crisis, simply cash it in.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2014)

[section]

Jonas watches the priestess work - the practice of other faiths is always of interest to him, and though the healing of maladies is not his focus any knowledge is useful. However, the energy she's channeling through her prayer is well above what he's able to call upon and he's forced to simply watch in admiration.

When the bustle is done and Jaycus is setting to work on the cleanup, the big half-orc smiles and responds, "I'm glad we were here to help, and that only one of yours made the transition to the next life."

He turns to the others, then. "We've business of our own to attend, eh? Let's be about it, I say."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2014)

[section]Mystie  watches intently as the priestess does her work.  Soon she would be able to do the same, maybe in a year to two.  But this man didn't have that year to wait.  So, she just watched.  Being of a different faith, she missed several key bits of the incantations to fully understand what was done.

Afterwards, having been a disappointment in her duties so far, Mystie is abnormally quiet as she gathers her things and fetches Bubba. 

After climbing into the saddle, "Let's go." she says with a sigh.
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Spellcraft (1d20+5=13) failed, gather things, mounts Bubba [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *4* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas, Joren,
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## BigB (Jul 5, 2014)

Crue watches the proceedings with the interest of a story teller and how interesting it is to see a different type of magic do its work. Perhaps someday he could replicate the casting himself but with a little different twist as he does not channel the energy of the gods but spins his own type of magic with a bit of study, some bardic flare and a lot of practice.

Seeing the others mount up and getting ready to move on he does so also.

[sblock]
spellcraft check 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 5, 2014)

The area is abuzz with activity directly following the healing as the group picks itself up and prepares to leave. For the most part, the humans care for the proper moving of Douglas and the lizard-folk care for the slain Stersissk. However, one of the lizard-folk, apparently older from the looks of him, moves with practiced ease through both groups of his own and groups of humans, apparently commanding camaraderie on both sides.

Once Stersissk has been loaded into a blanket and four stable-hands begin carrying him off, the elder lizard-folk steps before the group and speaks, "I am Skessiss. My son would thank you for coming to help. So, I thank you for him." He focuses his attention on Mystie, continuing, "I saw you help his friend, give medicine. If you ever need help, come ask."

With the act of getting mounts having turned into more of an adventure than anyone had ever anticipated, the group is now free to pursue it's own goals. The way out, although stinky, beckons. Alternatively, a short backtrack will take you to The Mystic Pearl, where you are promised a considerable sum of money.

[sblock=Spellcraft 12 or better]The entire ritual (20 minutes) seems to have been legitimately magical. However, this is obviously an inconvenient way of getting the same effect typically done in 6 or 18 seconds.
[sblock=Spellcraft 17 or better]The ritual contained themes and elements necessary for return of lost life force.
[sblock=Spellcraft 18 or better]The ritual also contained themes and elements necessary for the curing of diseases.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 7, 2014)

"Does anyone need anything or healing after the stirge attack? I myself am ready to be on the road. I am ready to be gone from these stables."

Crue is mounted up and ready to go either way the group decides. Although feeling a bit ill after the stirge drained him. Hopefully nothing a nights rest wont cure he thinks as he looks for a response from everyone else before continuing.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 8, 2014)

[section]Responding to the elder lizardman, "I hope one day I will have the strength of soul to do what I could not today, and save another of your tribe."  She bows slightly in respect, but is careful not to fall out of her saddle and add to her embarrassment. 

After the lizardfolk have left, "Although I cannot cast the spells by myself yet, there are scrolls that would heal the kind of vitality damage that those men endured.  I am guessing that writ could be traded in for several such scrolls.  If we are heading out against this type of threat again, having something to deal with the aftermath would be good.  I expect the Mystic Pearl would have them in stock.  I would be able to use the scrolls to cast the spell." 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: wants to go shopping. [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *4* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Cruendithas, Joren,
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 8, 2014)

duplicate post removed


----------



## BigB (Jul 8, 2014)

"Well yes that may be a good idea. It is best to be as prepared as possible. I would not want my last thought to be why didn't we buy the scrolls. It is not the legacy I strive for."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 16/16 -1 CON
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 9, 2014)

[sblock=Ability Damage Healing]The scrolls Mystie mentions are pretty common and cost 150gp each for 1d4 pts of immediate Ability Damage Healing. Otherwise, it heals at 1 pt per day if you get 8 hours of rest (or 2 pts for a full day of rest.)[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Jul 9, 2014)

Joren nods and says, "It's a good idea. I think I'll be fine with a bit of rest, but some of us got bit pretty hard during the fight. And besides, who knows if we might run into these creatures again, if they're swarming." 

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry! This week has been so hectic I totally forgot to keep checking in. I'll try not to let it happen again.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 2/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armour (+4 AC), Bless (+1 to attacks/saves vs fear)
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2014)

[section]

"More healing is always a good thing to have, if we're to be prepared for whatever comes our way. Shall we go to the Pearl, then?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2014)

Dunkel says, "I'm fine with that.  I doubt our employer will mind us taking one more day considering the circumstances."


----------



## Aura (Jul 10, 2014)

With the group in seeming agreement on the issue of shopping and perhaps a bit of rest, the group turns on heel and heads for the pinnacle of Venzan adventurer shopping, the Mystic Pearl. Approaching on Meraviglia Street, the group finds itself in a rather loud and chaotic plaza, filled with people shouting out all manner of offers. However, not just anyone will redeem your 2100gp writ, and when the Mystic Pearl storefront, although not large or opulent, comes into view, the group filters inside.

Once inside, there is plenty of space for the group to conduct business without feeling cramped. The shopkeeper, Almar Ben Shawari, is a little surprised to see you bearing the IOU originally written for Jaycus, but still honors it as promised. Sensing many members of the group would like to spend some (if not all) of the gold immediately, the portly shopkeeper offers, *"Well, tell you what then… you all just start shopping and I'll keep tab, and return to you the difference in gold crowns. And I can even make it individualized, since it seems to split evenly. Good, yes?"* He pauses less than a second before concluding, *"Good."*

[sblock=ooc]Hokay, I'm speeding this part along a bit, so please excuse the summary nature of the role-play. Cutting to the chase, individualized gold awards are 300gp each, so you can each add that to your character sheets right now. If you have any purchases, post them to the Mystic Pearl thread as per normal. If you just want to keep it all, you don't need to post on the other thread. This may be most interesting to Dunkel and Joren, who both just tripled their net worth. 

Assuming the majority favors a night's of rest, we can do that as well. Just let me know. You can even have a night on the town and still get 1 CON pt back so long as you get your solid 8 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Jul 13, 2014)

Joren spends a good deal of time in the shop, looking through the available scrolls and other items. In the end, after spending some time browsing some wands he doesn't have time for, he just slips his share of the gold into his pouch.

After the shopping is complete, he doesn't venture out on the town, but agrees to meet the others in the morning and gets a good night's rest.


----------



## Aura (Jul 14, 2014)

[sblock=Shopping]Remember, if you don't see what you like, you can roll for it. Most minor magic items are going to work out to 75%, see page one of the Mystic Pearl thread for details.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2014)

[section]

Jonas meets the rest of the group back at the DWI for a night's rest, and wakes in the morning very much ready to set out. He's silent for the most part through breakfast, but can occasionally be heard muttering something about worthless magic shops that don't even keep simple scrolls in stock.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 14, 2014)

Cruendithas finishes his shopping with some scrolls and a new darkwood buckler. After the encounter with the stirges he is feeling a bit drained, literally. All he can think about is rest before starting out again.

[sblock]
shopping
scroll lesser restoration
scroll web
2 scrolls sleep
darkwood buckler
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2014)

[section]Mystie was glad to get to spend a night indoors to sleep.  The next morning, she joins the others downstairs at the tavern. 

Responding to Jonas' mutterings, "They had a few.  I grabbed two with my portion. So, we have some protection from that now.  Last time I was there, I also got some bug repellant gel.  Not good to slather on immediately in a fight, but if we know we are walking towards a nest, it should work." 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 15, 2014)

"Hello there, good sir.  You wouldn't by chance have a _wand of cure light wounds_ for sale, would ya?"

OOC: Dunkel uses his share to try to purchase an affordable wand to aid in healing.  Afterwards, he'll rejoin the others and rest for the day.


----------



## Aura (Jul 15, 2014)

[sblock=Deuce Traveler]Apparently wands with less than full charge can be found in the Pearl using the roll system. (I found a few examples of that in previous posts.) You could, for example, roll for a 20 charge Cure Light Wounds wand (300gp) with 75% success chance. Just go ahead and drop the dialogue and roll in the Mystic Pearl thread and see if one is available (no partial CLW wands in stock ATM.)[/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone]Got what you all wanted? Remember you can pick up normal items, alchemical remedies, etc, as well. The purpose of the Pearl is to lighten your pocketbooks, don't fight it! (Blurb aside, LPF has a 100% sell back policy so if you buy an item that turns out to be not very useful, you can just trade it back when the adventure is over with no loss.) Then we'll be good to ride the next morning, with you all refreshed.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 16, 2014)

The night goes uneventfully, whether staying in one of the Dunn Wright Inn upper rooms, or, for those that are native to Venza, heading home and meeting back up there the next morning. Everyone gets a good, full night's rest to with the soft drumming of a light rain on the city's rooftops. The streets are still damp and a bit muddy in some places, but the clouds are already clearing as day breaks. Looks like a good day for travel.

[sblock=Con points and stuff]Everyone that had lost Con to the stirges gets one point back. Dunkel is the only one with lost vitality remaining, but he is at full HP due to the fact he started with a 15 CON (and now has 14, which will recover next time he rests, if he gets 8 hours).

You can do last minute shopping (or complete the shopping you started).

Other than that, you have horses, a scroll case with a map and written instructions (see post #11 if you need a refresher), and everything is wide open.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 16, 2014)

Crue heads to the stable early in the morning to see to Penelope. On his way out he leaves a message with the serving girl that he will be at the stable if anyone inquires. He brings Penelope an apple from the kitchen for a treat and brushes her down before the long days ride. Once she is saddled and ready to go he heads out to meet up with everyone. "Fresh clean giant bug free air, what else can I ask for? I look forward to a pleasant ride today to start this adventure."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

After evening of shopping and getting a good night's sleep, Hawk is ready to go.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2014)

OOC: GM, please confirm this is successful:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Pearl/page49&p=6337013&viewfull=1#post6337013


----------



## Aura (Jul 19, 2014)

[sblock=Deuce Traveler]Everything seems in order, so yes. From context, I assumed you were seeking the 20 charge CLW wand I mentioned.[/sblock]

[sblock=Which Way?]From before the stirge encounter, the general consensus seemed to be to ride into the swamp, then follow the river to the site. Let me know if that is still the plan. See post 11 of this thread for map and instructions to site, which lays out a couple of options. And, of course, there is still room for a variant of your creation.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 21, 2014)

Wahyu meditated. The candleflame flickered and danced before him, and the shadows danced in turn upon the walls. He had intended to ask how they should manage their journey, but he knew the limits of his abilities, and reasoned that such help should be saved for a more immediate date. He sat a while longer, before the faintest of voiced whispered in the back of his mind, _"It is time."

_He extinguished the candle and packed up his puppets before opening the door and exiting the inn.

Arriving at the stable, he nodded to those that were present, and waited for the others to arrive as well. When all were present, he spoke up,* "After having thought long about it, I have decided to suggest that we take the road south, and avoid the swamp. Though it may be shorter by distance, I very much doubt that it will be shorter time-wise. Swamps are dangerous places after all, and even if we are strong with our swords, there are still any number of hidden pitfalls, from lakes to navigate around, to quicksand, as well as actual pitfalls."*
He chuckled, *"No, I should think that the road be safer, where the most trouble we may encounter be the odd bandit or wolf or two. I can only imagine that the firm roads would be much better for the ponies than the inconsistency of marshland.
*[sblock=OOC] Sorry I was away for so long, I'd gotten my wisdom teeth out a couple weeks ago, and then general life stuff came in and ate up the rest of my time. Also I really regret choosing the Oracle revelation that I did, because spending ten minutes to get a one word answer for something that may 30 minutes into the future is pretty garbag_e_, especially considering that the upgrade jumps straight from half an hour to an entire week. [/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 21, 2014)

"As much as I would like to see what may be in the swamp, perhaps this is not the time for such excursions as Wahyu has pointed out. The roads may be the better option, after all we are still trying to leave the city and have experienced some problems already. They me be magnified in the swamp."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 22, 2014)

[section]"The road works for me.  Soggy dog is not the nicest of smells, so avoiding the swamp is fine with me." 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2014)

[section]

The hulking half-orc pats Myrtle on the withers as he looks her over, firmly but with a gentle affection that is completely at odds with his fierce demeanor. Though it's plain he's a mere novice when it comes to caring for horses, he's doing his best to use the little he's learned in the past day or two. When the others make their suggestions, he smiles amiably. "The road is fine with me as well. Though the swamp might lead to some interesting discoveries, those same discoveries might distract us from our goal."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2014)

Dunkel is also in agreement, "Aye, I have no idea why people would want to traverse across a swamp when laborers spent many a year creating a perfectly good road for travelers to enjoy."


----------



## Fobok (Jul 22, 2014)

Joren arrives at the stables around the same time as the others, checking in on his rented horse before meeting up with the others. Arriving to the conversation he says, "I'm good with the road, even if it does mean more searching to find what we're after. Better than running into more stirges or even worse."

[sblock=Joren Mini Stats]*Joren*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: -1 CMD: 11


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +2
Initiative: +2


Claws rounds remaining: 6/6


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Crossbow Bolts remaining: 20


Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk merely nods and then gets her horse and mounts up.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 23, 2014)

Well rested and mostly recovered from the swarm of stirges at the stables, the group sets off east, out of Venza, on the journey to the site marked on the map. After a few hours of travel at a comfortable pony speed (the horses find themselves shortening their gait in order to maintain speed with the ponies, must to the disappointment of Midnight, who seems to want to push ahead), the group comes across the intersection they have been looking for.

It is a little place called Baron's Cross, and there isn't very much to say for it. The center attraction is the intersection of the east-west trade road that leads into Venza itself, and the rather well-known north-south Silver Road, the major road leading up to Tritower and then into the northern baronies. Two farmhouses can be seen here, each with a fair swath of farming land attached. And finally, a somewhat worn old roadhouse with a plain wooden sign reading, "The Broken Log," finishes out the items of import in this little X on the map.

From within The Broken Log, a fairly pleasing aroma of lunch being cooked for travelers such as yourselves wafts from the inside of the building, rising slowly upward. A glance at the sun, nested between fluffy white clouds, reminds you that it's a bit early for lunch, but not unreasonably so.

Sighting southward down the Silver Road, a forest pushes up on the left side, although more open terrain can be seen on the right, with continuing signs of the presence of sentient races: a small farm house here, some cleared land there. Hills can be seen in the distance to the right of the Silver Road, and the swamp the group elected to not traverse is undoubtedly located there.

The further you travel along the Silver Road, the smaller the usable land between the road and the swampland becomes. You cannot see the swamp, but you can eventually smell it--a bit musty, with a tinge of decomposing foliage, but very, very much alive. As night approaches, the smell disappears--presumably because the swamp is now receding away from the Silver Road. More importantly to the average traveler, there is a small inn, no more inspiring than the one back at Baron's Cross, named The End of the Road. And, if you don't want to go digging into your trail rations just yet, the inviting smell tells you dinner awaits within those walls.

True to the word, a quick glance tells you the Silver Road, one of the most famous roads many of you even know to exist, ends less than 100 yards later, breaking down into a much less impressive unpaved road.

[sblock=Travel Day 1]Let me know anything you're doing. With the main road breaking down, the next day's travel will be more a function of how you'd like to do things: try to hit the site directly, or possibly target a bit to the east or west and track in on the river.

Looking at the inn, it seems you can count on food, beds (although it remains to be seen how a larger group such as yours would be handled) and a small stable.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2014)

Dunkel says, "We may has well call it a day.  We won't be making much progress through that swamp for the few hours remaining and I'd rather not sleep while waterlogged.  And I especially don't want to deal with night mosquitoes after dealing with stirges.  The thought gives me the creeps.  "  So saying he leads his animal to the stable before opening the door to the inn and calling a hello to the proprietor.  "Hello there good sir!  How much for room and board for a traveler and his mount?"


----------



## BigB (Jul 25, 2014)

Crue follows Dunkel's lead and heads for the inn. "Won't do any harm to get a good rest before leaving the main road. Probably be good for the mounts as well. I wonder if there will be any good stories to hear."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 18
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 26, 2014)

The inn is small, but agreeable in nature. The aroma of the food is appealing, and a hearth crackles away as a man plays the lute with a bit of skill. The woman seated next to him sings a classic folk song, lifting spirits for all in the dining hall and common rooms.

A middle-aged man, apparently the innkeep, finishes talking with another customer and comes to greet you. Listening to Dunkel's question, his eyes focusing on the dwarf. He smiles graciously, flickering light of the hearth making obvious the grey in his short, trim and still mostly-brown beard. "Oh, hey dere! Sleeping in the common room, complete wit a few other lovely people like youselves, is 2 silva a night. We also got private rooms for a two, a crown each. Full fare meals start at a silva and you can spend about three for the good food. As for stablin', we jus do dat for ya." His eyes survey you all as you fill the small entry, leading him to scratch his beard, "Wow, dere's a lot of ya! Please, dis way, let's get you settled for dinner first, come come!"

As he leads you into the dining hall, places are cleared and you are seated for dinner. True to his word, when the serving girl comes to take your orders, you can get by on a single silver, and receive a meal with bread, broth, and some basic baked and stewed vegetables (particularly roots such as turnips and onions.) The better meal, for 3 silver, features a chicken soup with small chunks of chicken and a variety of vegetables, a roasted ratatouille, and buttered bread. All the cooking is lightly spiced with mace, apparently the cook's favorite. The service is adequate, but it's immediately obvious the staff is worn thin with all the work. The serving girl, most probably the innkeep's adult daughter, seems curious about the group but hasn't the time for more than polite passing questions.

The beds aren't the most comfortable, but after a good day's travel, they certainly look inviting enough.

[sblock=Medieval Cooking]Fantasy tavern food is, at least a little, based on medieval cooking. My personal experience: very light on meat and spices, producing subtle tastes that many are not used to. I never got into 'original transcripts' (the measures are all weird), so I have to trust in the accuracy of those porting them into modern terms. However, this light-on-spice approach would make sense: spices were quite expensive.[/sblock]
[sblock=Cost of Living]If you select the 1 sp meal and a common-room accommodation for the night, you don't have to account the cost at all, it is covered in even the most minimal Cost of Living classification (poor). The better meal and private room (which is 5 sp each for 2 people = 1 gold) are covered by Average Cost of Living status, if you have it.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2014)

[section]

Jonas greets the innkeeper and the serving girl with a warm smile as he settles into a place at the table. "It takes more than a little bread to keep me going . . . I'll waste away to nothing on that!" he says cheerfully. "I'll be needing the 3 silver meal. However, the common room is good enough for me for sleep; better, actually, than where I've laid my head most of my life."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Fobok (Jul 27, 2014)

Ever since leaving the city, Joren has been looking more the wide-eyed kid than the wise sorcerer he tries to act most of the time. Every new sight outside the city is greeted with obvious curiosity, though he doesn't say much during the travel. 

Now, he smiles as they step inside the inn, and he looks to the innkeep and nods, "Thank you, sir. The common room and a simple meal will be just fine for me."


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 28, 2014)

Wahyu followed behind the others, cloak wrapped around him. 
*"I will require a private room of my own,"* he said to the innkeep, face obscured by the shadow of his hood. He drew a gold coin from his robe, and held it out, *"This should be adequate, I trust." *The wayang then turned to the matter at hand: dinner.
[sblock=OOC]He uses prestidigitation to shroud his face, btw.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 29, 2014)

The inn-keeper takes Wahyu's coin with a combination of happiness and curiosity, casting a wary eye on the small figure the entire time. The rest of you he seems a little more at ease with--even the massive Jonas only get an initial double-take. "Yes, sir," he adds as he takes Jonas' silver, "We gots _both_ kinds 'o beds--big an small! You need anything, just ask. I'm Quincy."

The open time between dinner and a reasonable bedtime gives everyone a little time to relax, practice, converse with other inn-dwellers, engage in the music by the fire, or whatever else you like to do when not busy. The place was a bit quiet before you came in, and perks up considerably with 7 more patrons.

The whole time, the only workers you see are Quincy and the young woman who served you at dinner.

[sblock=Night]The night passes uneventfully. I'm assuming that, unless otherwise stated, people stayed within their Cost of Living allowance. Otherwise, mark the expenditure off on your character sheet as consumed.

As it is a full 8 hours of restful sleep, everyone can gain 1 point of CON back that is still down. I think that's just Dunkel.

This puts you at the next morning, rested and ready to roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk gathers her equipment and then checks on breakfast. She finds Quincy. "What's for breakfast?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 30, 2014)

Crue always looking for the experience takes the basic meal and common room sleeping arrangement. He spends the evening talking with the other patrons listening to the local news and gossip. Once the inn quiets down he takes to writing in his notes and is pre-occupied for a time with scribbling away. He settles in and wakes in the morning ready for new adventures. "Delightful day. A good nights rest does wonders for ones physical health. I wonder what the road will bring us today." He follows after Hawk looking for breakfast.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2014)

With his spells and Constitution refreshed, Dunkel is a little more chipper as he awakens and feeling quite a bit better than he had the day before.  "Indeed that was a fine meal and much needed rest.  I'm even excited by the idea of heading out and trying to take on that marsh.  I think I'll get some fresh air, first, though."

The dwarf slips on his boots and heads outside to take in the morning sun and have a smoke from his pipe.


----------



## Aura (Jul 31, 2014)

Cruendithas spends time schmoozing with the travelers before bed. Although some are a bit amused over the inquisitive little man, it is not long until he is gabbing away with them. Amongst other stories, a few note fog from the swamp has been encroaching all the way up to the forest on the opposite side of the road, and blame various strokes of bad luck and unusual happenings on it.

(The next morning)
Whether sleeping in the central common room, or one of the ring of second floor private rooms surrounding it, the first thing about waking up is smelling the toasting bread. Quincy is quick to funnel any inquisitive folks to the central fire, where his coworker, a young woman (similar enough to suspect she is related) is toasting bread. Between batches of bread, she cuts apples for the guests, providing a nice, albeit small, breakfast for them before they have to confront their travels for the day. A few of them, she seems to know--in fact they jest about the musician from last night, who fell asleep, fully dressed and lute in hand.

For his part, Quincy rushes here and there, taking care of all the various issues involved with folks getting started for the day. He is quick to exchange greetings and a quick smile.

The day, and the road, lies ahead of you. A thick fog has rolled in, presumably from the swamp. The Silver Road ends only a little past the inn, but you can't see it this morning.

[sblock=Planning]You'll want to say if you have any particular 'marching order', or if you prefer to be a heard of cats. And you'll want to determine a travel plan, although you don't know what the smaller unpaved road does, as it is not shown on your map.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 2, 2014)

[section]Mystie has been quite dour and melancholy the last couple of days, but she is resolute that her mood is going to change.  Finding a good fight to get into might be just the thing. She gets a bit of breakfast for bother her and Bubba.

After breakfast, sitting down with Bubba for preparations is the next thing.  After casting a small spell, "Okay Bubba.  We are going rat hunting today.  You can kill the rats, but do not eat them.  They might make you sick and you don't want to be sick.  And we are looking for goblins.  Short guys, big heads, big teeth, stink a lot.  Those you can bite too.  You're a good boy, yes, yes you are."  She scratches his ears and waits for the others to be ready.
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Cast Share Language on Bubba, talk to him
Once outside, cast Breeze facing forward and away from Mystie so it parts the fog a bit.
Marching order: Up front, so she isn't staring eye level at a horse's butt.
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2014)

Dunkel offers to guard the back, since his martial abilities are adequate and he can provide healing to anyone who needs to take steps back from a fight.  "That is indeed an odd fog, and I hope the midday sun pushes some of it away.  I'm up for exploring the unpaved road a bit, as it seems as if it's been packed by some travel and so there is a chance it may lead to our destination."  The dwarf also takes a moment to question some of the locals about the road and what they know about it.


----------



## Aura (Aug 6, 2014)

The artificial breeze created by Mystie pushes against the morning fog, somewhat extending how far can be seen in that direction. Swirling at the full extent of the breeze, you can make out the end of the Silver Road and the beginning of the unpaved, unnamed road that replaces it.

Judging from the look of it, the new road has certainly seen a significant amount of traffic. As observed by Dunkel, the ground is well-packed from years of being tamped down by foot and hoof.

After a steady diet of attention, Bubba is about ready to launch himself down the road, fog or no. Midnight seems rather restless and ready to get on the move, as well.

[sblock=Marching Order]As it stands:
1st: Mystie
2nd: Heard of cats[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2014)

[section]

"I agree, Dunkel. Let's venture past the paved road and see what lies ahead!" Jonas says in his quiet voice. He guides Myrtle up beside Mystie and Bubba, and thanks the little woman for allowing them to see further.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 7, 2014)

Wahyu stepped around the side of the building and headed towards the group, leading Ridley by the reins. He already had his hood up, or rather, he still had it up, seeing as how he had not removed it from the entire time he was in the common room to the time he went up to his own. He joined the others and nodded, *"Aye, the sooner we can be on the road, the sooner we can be finished, eh?"

*He looked over the beginning of the hard-packed dirt path, and chuckled, *"Seems an inglorious end for the glorious Silver Road. One could even call it an omen, of sorts..."
*[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 7, 2014)

The intrepid group follows the road as it turns to dirt. The fog is not so thick that you have any problems seeing the road, particularly when blown around by a gentle breeze summoned by Mystie. It continues on, turning a bit left here, a bit right there--it's somewhat difficult to keep track of due to your inability to see the sun. After only a half hour or hour, nobody can smell the particular odor of the swamp.

Somewhat before noon, the sun has burned enough of the fog off to become visible. Hawk is the first to know--the group is traveling, for the most part, in a southeasterly direction. If this continues, you'll intersect the Orino river considerably east of the site, leaving the group with a question of what to do.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*



Aura said:


> The intrepid group follows the road as it turns to dirt. The fog is not so thick that you have any problems seeing the road, particularly when blown around by a gentle breeze summoned by Mystie. It continues on, turning a bit left here, a bit right there--it's somewhat difficult to keep track of due to your inability to see the sun. After only a half hour or hour, nobody can smell the particular odor of the swamp.
> 
> Somewhat before noon, the sun has burned enough of the fog off to become visible. Hawk is the first to know--the group is traveling, for the most part, in a southeasterly direction. If this continues, you'll intersect the Orino river considerably east of the site, leaving the group with a question of what to do.




Hawk holds up her hand. "Whoa! We are headed southeast. Should we continue in this direction or turn more toward the south?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 11, 2014)

Crue lookis at the sun as the fog gives way to the warmth of the suns rays. When Hawks brings up the question of their direction of travel he tries to interpret their position relative to the map. "A more direct route is preferred if possible. We have been delayed a bit already. If south is more direct then that is the way we should go."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 12, 2014)

[section]"Let me see the map please."  Mystie looks it over, spinning it around a couple times to get her bearings. "Mother Rabbit, show us the quickest way to the hole."  After staring at the map some more, "That's there.  That was back there.  We want there.  Okay, this way."

 She scratches Bubba's ears and points the way for him to go, leading off the dirt road and into the forest.
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Cast Guidance and look at map, Kn Geography + Guidance (1d20+2+1=20). She may not be correct, but she is confident she is.
Marching order: Up front, so she isn't staring eye level at a horse's butt.
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2014)

[section]

Jonas reins Myrtle over to follow the halfling lass and her mutt, chuckling good naturedly as he says, "If Mystie says that's the way, then the way it is. Whether it is or it isn't."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Upon hearing Mystie's reaction and then Jonas' revelation, Hawk merely shrugs and follows after the gnome.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 14, 2014)

Bubba steps off the road, carrying Mystie with him. Hawk and Jonas, a near complete contrast in size, go next, although the work the horses put into it serves as a near-immediate reminder of the fact the course correction will make travel more difficult, although every indication is it seems entirely necessary.

Ahead lies some rough, albeit not unpassable, terrain. Even from the road, it is obvious that it's a bit rougher than the off-road terrain outside Venza--not uncommon for the areas close to a river system. Hills and stands of trees make hard to see particularly far, so relying on the sun for directional navigation will be paramount.

[sblock=Everyone following?]Let me know if there are any objections. Assuming none, we'll be moving on with the off-road travel soon.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 14, 2014)

Crue falls in line behind Hawk and Jonas as they move off the trail following Mystie. "This way it is." He gives Penelope a pat on the neck as they move on.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

Dunkel grumbles a bit under his breath and turns a shade of red in embarrassment, but then finally says, "Well, nothing for it.  Let's accept what's what and take the direct course correction."

OOC: Dunkel follows, still guarding the rear.


----------



## Aura (Aug 16, 2014)

With a certain level of agreement, the rest of the heroes follow Mystie, Jonas and Hawk off the path and (hopefully) towards their intended destination. As you start to travel southward, there is still some fog left, but the level of visual impairment quickly drops to a very mild issue, only apparent when viewing distant objects. Everything within a good hundred yards is perfectly visible.

Any whiff of the swampy odor is also long since gone. However, a tree-line intersects your path, and it seems like it could be rather dense, at least for a while. Looking to the left and right, you're not sure how far you have to travel to get around it (what little lingering fog is left makes gauging the edge of the tree-line rather difficult.) It's worth noting there is no 'forest' marked on the map at this location.

[sblock=Rolls]At the same time that you decide on how to approach the tree-line, everyone may make a series of 3 or 4 rolls: Survival, Perception, Initiative and (if you have it) Kn:Nature. Then I won't have to ask if/when the results are needed. I will happily fill in the rolls for anyone that prefers a DM roll in these areas.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

Dunkel approaches the edge of the tree line and attempts to peer in.

OOC: 1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=7
Survival: 12, Perception: 9, Init: 7


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2014)

[section]

Jonas dismounts and leads Myrtle over toward the treeline, squinting a bit as he tries to make out anything within the shadows of the densely packed branches and leaves.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Survival: 1d20+6=16, Perception: 1d20+10=18, Initiative: 1d20+2=12, Knowledge (Nature): 1d20+5=18

Well, that's about as average a set of rolls as you're gonna get   Know (Nature) is a 20 if it's in regards to strengths/weaknesses of enemies.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

[sblock=Rolls]Survival roll: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
Perception roll: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
Initiative roll: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 16, 2014)

[section]"Well, who ever drew the map forgot to put those on it."  as she points at the trees. 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: Perception (1d20+5=24)
Initiative (1d20+2=12) if it applies
Survival (1d20+1=4) just in case
Mystie: Perception (1d20+4=19)
Kn Nature (1d20+6=19)
Survival (1d20+0=2)
Initiative (1d20-1=11)
Marching order: Up front
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 17, 2014)

*"Is that so? Well, isn't that curious,"* Wahyu looked from Mystie to the forest before them, *"I haven't often been outside the confines of a city, but even in my limited experience with nature, I know that trees don't have a tendency to move."*
*"Quite unlike us,"* he continued as he sidled Ridley towards the tree line. He closed his eyes, muttering some incantation under his breath. His pony stopped some yards from where the first tree began, and he opened his eyes, which had turned bone white.
[sblock=OOC]He casts Detect Magic on the trees and holds it for however long he can. The whole 3 rounds preferably. 
Skills:
Perception (1d20+4=21)
Survival (1d20=15)
Initiative (1d20+6=21)[/sblock][sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Detect Magic
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 18, 2014)

While Mystie and Wahyu consider the map, Dunkel and Jonas approach the natural barrier. For the latter two, three things quickly become apparent. First, there is just a little light shining through the densely packed trees, suggesting they are not very deep and getting through should not take a significant amount of time. Secondly, they are so thickly packed that certainly nobody can ride through on horse back, perhaps people can ride through on pony back, and Mystie should be able to ride through on Bubba back.

Finally, a single plant dominates the ground cover under the trees:


[sblock=Wahyu]Wahyu is easily able to keep Detect Magic running for 3 rounds. In those three rounds, he starts detecting magic, but realizes it's Jonas he's detecting, who has moved into the field of view to examine the situation. Eventually he can make the trees out for what they are, and doesn't suspect any magic about them.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jonas]The majority plant you are seeing is Stinging Nettles. Wearing sufficient protective clothing is enough to alleviate the threat they present. Certainly, as long as you don't go rubbing your elbows along the ground, you'd be fine. However, many of your friends are not as protectively clothed or nearly as tall, and certainly horse legs and dog paws are vulnerable. If there is a safe route through here that doesn't require protecting all exposed surfaces, it will take a more time than your initial assessment to determine.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2014)

[section]

"Well, well. This could delay us a little." Jonas turns back to the others. "The undergrowth here - see these plants? - is Stinging Nettles. Nothing more than a slight inconvenience for us larger folk who's clothing will protect us. But for you smaller ones to brush them can be quite painful, and the animals' fur will afford them no real protection."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2014)

Dunkel asks, "What if we were to wrap our faces and hands with some extra cloth?  I imagine that might provide some protection?  Also, we won't be able to bring the animals through here because of the nettles and undergrowth.  If we are not near our goal, hitching them up to nearby trees might be ruinous for them and letting them go loose will cost us greatly."


----------



## BigB (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, unless somebody can remove the undergrowth it looks as though we go around. Or at least look for a clear way through." Crue studies the options for a moment and follows the group whichever way they decide. He is determined to see this through although prefers to not just wander through so uncomfortable an area if he can help it.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 18 current: 18
 CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 19, 2014)

Wahyu stroked his chin with his long fingers, *"I could ask for counsel at this juncture, but such could take some time. A mere few minutes, yet still time that I would have to meditate undisturbed. We could have an answer then, I suppose. I know that patience, especially for a gamble, is not inherently valuable to those people without much time to spare. Which is why I have another idea as well." *

He grinned and reached into his bag, an ornate pouch which hung across his chest and sat on his hip. He spent several seconds rummaging around, creating quite a clamor for such a simple task. Finally he managed to yank something out, his fist leaving an ever-so-slight trail of smoke behind as it emerged from the vessel. He outstretched his arm, opened his hand; sitting on his palm was, almost anticlimactically, merely a simple bit of flint, and a sharp knife.

[sblock=OOC]His ideas are essentially for him to use his Wisdom of the Ancestors mystery, in which he spends 10 minutes essentially casting an 80% effective augury (It gets better with level, I swear ), or to just simply blaze a trail. Literally. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking out over the nettles, a casual observation is that the tallest of them are 4-ish feet tall. They dominate the undergrowth under the trees, but there are stands of other (apparently harmless) plants as well, and some simply bare spots here and there.

[sblock=Level Ups]Today, Cruendithas, Hawk and Wahyu officially have enough xp to advance to level 3. All three may work on their level ups, although hold off changing your mini block until you've dealt with my magical stinging plants of death(™). You're level 2 until the encounter is resolved. 

This said, player specific actions will resolve as they are declared, but group actions only with consensus.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 25, 2014)

[sblock=Options]We've lost a little forward momentum, so allow me to summarize the options people have suggested we can get back on track:
(1) Try to find a safe path through the nettles. Even by casual observation there are some bare areas, plus not all the plants are necessarily nettles.
(2) Try to cover up enough that contact with the nettles is not painful. This will require head to toe coverage of small characters--they nettles are as tall as they are.
(3) Go around the nettles. However, due to what is left of the morning fog obscuring long distance vision (short distance vision is fine), you don't know how far that will be.
(4) Clear a path through the nettles.
(x) Have Wahyu consult a higher power for advice. (Warning: This is limited in effect and you have to use it carefully to get useful information.)

Keep in mind any plan of going through the nettles, one way or another, is dismounted for the medium characters. Tree limbs are too low. It's kinda a pain for characters on ponies to stay mounted, and easy for characters mounted on dogs.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk speaks up. "I say we go around. If we have trouble with the fog we can get the tall woman on the dog to just blow it again." She nods towards Mystie.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +3 CMD: 17

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2014)

"Alright," Dunkel agrees.  "Besides, if going around doesn't seem to work out we can just chop our way through."  He suggests this last part while patting his axe.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 25, 2014)

[section]"I am sure Bubba doesn't want to walk through a briar patch, so going around sounds good to us." 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba:
Mystie: 
Marching order: Up front
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Aug 26, 2014)

Bubba puts in a seemingly agreeing throaty exhaling bark at her mention of the briar patch, lifting one paw than the other in mock discomfort.

[sblock=Fobok]@Fobok It's been almost a full month since your last post, as as much as I hate losing anyone, I'm going to pull Joren if I don't hear from you, soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 26, 2014)

Wahyu frowned at this, perhaps for the first time since anyone here had met him. 

*"Very well,"* he shrugged, before placing the firestarter back in his bag. He patted his pony and urged him to the side, *"Sorry I couldn't buy you a shortcut, friend. Hopefully it'll only be a little bit more walking..."
*[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 27, 2014)

Cruendithas, although curious about the undergrowth feels the decision to go around is a good one. Not having a good way to clear the undergrowth could have proven to be painful. He pats Penelope on the neck. "Just a little further, hopefully not too far." And turns Penelope to follow the others around the obstacle.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 27, 2014)

With people seemingly in agreement, you mount back up and begin to ride around the forested area with the nasty nettles in the undergrowth. Although it isn't just a couple minute jaunt to get around the obstacle, it's somewhat less than an hour and finally the trees relent. Also, it was hard to say when it happened, but the last of the fog burns off and the skies are now mostly clear.

As you start to get going in the correct direction again (South by Southwest), you discover there is a small creek running into the treelike that you must navigate. However, it is a relatively minor obstacle: it's less than one Jonas wide and only comes up to Hawk's hips in depth. As you come close enough to cross, you realize there is a trail here, headed in roughly the S-SW direction you'd like to traces. Across the creek (the trail and creek meet in a roughly perpendicular fashion) the trail starts running gently uphill.

Once across the creek, you find the is quite a bit of slope to the left of the trail (to the South East), culminating in a ridge line about 50 yards distant from the trail. The ridge itself is not the primary thing that grabs your attention (although you might note it would be less than fun to get a mount up the steep incline--considerably easier for someone on foot to run down the slope) is the odd 'dogs talking' sounds coming from over the ridge. First Bubba perks an ear to it, and Hawk, Jonas and Mystie notice almost immediately after, given Bubba's cue. The sound is structured enough you can tell it's some sort of language, but none of you understand it in the least. You can't see the source, although it becomes more and more obvious that there is no single source, but rather several. It's also obvious what whatever makes these sounds is quite animated about… something.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Not understanding the langauge, Hawk looks to the others. She is not sure what to make of the odd barks. But she is on her guard for trouble.

[sblock=OOC]I changed my stat block to coincide with my new character sheet.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 10/10[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2014)

Dunkel whispers, "I couldn't creep up there without sounding like a bag of jingling metal bouncing all over.  Anybody up for stealthily scouting what awaits?  They might not be hostile, but I figure why take a chance by revealing ourselves too early?"


----------



## Aura (Aug 30, 2014)

As the group discusses options, Hawk puts herself 'on guard'. Perhaps this is providence, for the voices are already starting to get louder.

[sblock]The ridge line is not terribly steep, but does look steep enough to constitute movement penalties and/or climb/acrobatics checks in some combination.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 30, 2014)

Wahyu chuckled and gestured off to the side of the trail. *"Get out of sight, out of mind, and stay still and silent. I shall look ahead, and possibly try to lead whatever it is away from the trail. If I do not return in five minutes, continue on. I shall catch up, have no worry."
*
With that, he dismounted, handing off Ridley's reins. Turning to the sound of the noises, he knelt in the dirt and muttered another prayer in his strange, native tongue, before lifting his hood over onto his head and vanishing into the undergrowth.
[sblock=OOC]He activates his Racial SLA: Pass Without Trace (which lasts for 3 hours, just in case. ), before going stealth mode and moving towards the noise.

Also, he'll take 10 on his stealth (21)[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Pass Without Trace
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs, nods to Wahyu and then looks toward where he is pointing trying to determine the best place to hide the rest of the group, mounts included.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Action: Trying to spot a good hiding place for the group or several hiding places if one place will not accommodate the entire group with mounts minus Wahyu.

Roll: Perception check: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 10/10[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2014)

[section]Mystie nudges Bubba to follow Hawk into a hiding spot.  With the yapping of dog like creatures, she quietly recasts her Breeze spell with a different direction, pulling air from their direction in hopes of hiding the group's scent. 
[sblock=Actions]Bubba: follow Hawk
Mystie: Cast Breeze blowing in her face so that the group's scent is drawn away from the dog-like creatures.
Marching order: Up front
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2014)

Dunkel pulls a cue from the rest of the group, and also tries to move himself and his mount into some foliage.


----------



## Aura (Sep 2, 2014)

*OOC:*


@Mowgli @_*BigB*_ Just need your input so I can determine if there if the group is triggering an encounter.
PS: I can't seem to get the @ feature to work every time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2014)

Aura said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @_*BigB*_ Just need your input so I can determine if there if the group is triggering an encounter.
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Geez, this game really got away from me somehow! Sorry, all [/sblock]

[section]

Jonas dismounts and leads Myrtle into the scrub with the others, crouching to minimize his height in hopes that he won't be seen over the ridge. He puts a large palm atop Myrtle's nose to soothe the horse.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 3, 2014)

Cruendithas follows the others attempting to stay out of sight. He and Penelope move into the foliage as well. Hoping Wahyu will return safe Crue listens for any sign of trouble.

[sblock]
stealth take 10 +9 =19 to move out of sight into the foliage. Although I am not sure how it factors while mounted.
perception check 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  18 current: 18
CMB: +0 / CMD: 11 Fort: +1 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 4, 2014)

. . . Hittin' puppies iz fun! . . .

With the babbling sounds getting louder, the horses and ponies grow a little uneasy. Ridley and Piper seem the most shaken up, looking back as the group ushers them into the ditch on the far side of the road. Age and experience seem to be the winning factor--on the other end of the spectrum Rawhide and Myrtle seem less concerned than the others, with Myrtle even taking a short moment to rub herself against Jonas' hand before looking back towards the approaching sound. Bubba, a stout combat veteran, also performs admirably.

Three large figures crest the ridge line some 50 yards distant. Large man-hyena crossbreeds, they walk upright and carry with them large axes. However, they are presently 'armed' with sticks, which they use in the pursuit of some strange little dog, cackling and striking at it. A full-size hyena bounds over the hill and after the little dog as well, and is the first to make solid contact. The hyena grabs the smaller mongrel in its powerful jaws and throws it into the air about 10 feet before falling back to land, at which point the chase takes an erratic turn and begins again, somewhat down the hill. The three dog-humanoids and the hyena all laugh at the little dog in a similar fashion, although the humanoids also break into chatter and taunts that sound like hyena laughter, but also have language-like characteristics.

Although the main group is relatively safe at this point (and still 45-ish yards away), Wahyu is closer (maybe 25 yards) and at the greatest risk of discovery. He's taken cover using the scrub to conceal his presence, but one erratic turn of this little circus and the entire affair could easily end up parked right in front of him. Fortunately, they seem a little pre-occupied with their current activity and haven't noticed anything amiss.

[sblock=actions]Neither Wahyu nor the main group appear to have been spotted, heard, or smelled, for that matter. Feel free to post actions, prepare, or sit tight, as you see fit. I'll consider any conditionals ("I'll jump out and yell at them if they get within 10 yards of Wahyu!") as well. I already have initiative values, so if something violent happens you don't have to worry about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2014)

[section]

Jonas stares at the creatures, an expression of indignation . . . rage, really . . . growing on his brutish features. He's seen the likes of these before! Moving quickly but without any jerky motions, he pulls out his bow, knocks an arrow and fires on the Hyena.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+7=22) to identify the Monstrous Humanoids (and their strengths/weaknesses)
Longbow Attack (1d20+5=24) for Damage (1d8+3=6) vs Hyena
[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 6, 2014)

As the group starts to cover down, Jonas seemingly thinks better of the enterprise and nocks an arrow. Just as one of the humanoid beasts sees the giant archer, he lets his arrow fly and squarely hits the hyena, who didn't even see it coming. One rather distinct yelp later, the arrow can be seen sticking from the wild dog's back as it, and the other two humanoids look to see where it came from. A short exchange of dog babble later and all 3 are looking in the main group's direction.

[sblock=Combat!]Jonas has initiated combat. I've found and addressed a map, but I'm a little out of steam for the night. (It's been a brutal week for me.) Full update to get things started very soon. It's going to slightly alter previous descriptions, but the spirit of the thing should be good.

The arrow still hits the hyena after taking range modifiers into account.

Jonas' identify on the humanoids (they aren't monstrous, so it's Local not Nature, but you still succeed): Yep, it's Gnolls. Four things come to mind:
(1) They're big and tough, and know how to swing effectively.
(2) They are clever--smart enough to carry a variety of weapons.
(3) They see in the dark much like Jonas does.
(4) They run about as fast as a human.
You can flavor those facts with appropriate lore that isn't directly combat related. They are known cannibals, eating downed friend and foe alike. Etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 6, 2014)

. . . Whaaaa?!?! . . .

With their Hyena bleeding, the monstrous man-hyena hybrids (we'll call them 'gnolls' to make things easier ) scramble to address their problem. However, Wahyu sneaks around a low-branching tree and sees his opportunity to act first...

[sblock=Combat]OK, a better map this time. Tokens still are kinda lame, though. I've individually colored the good guys. Everyone is considered dismounted, except Mystie. The weird dog-like creature is on the chart as 'Puppy'. To clarify, Hawk is at H3 and Cruendithas at G3, since their colors are similar.

Terrain: You should be able to get the 'jist of the map by looking at it. An unmarked feature is the gully you've hidden in, requiring 2 squares of movement to get out of. It also costs 2 squares to go up sloped squares (there aren't many) and the hard ridge line would take some sort of climb check if it becomes germane. The trees are generally low-branching so unless you see partial grid, don't play the square. The partial squares provide a -2 cover penalty to ranged attacks. (Jonas obviously rolled well enough to get his hit on the Hyena despite it.) The grid lines are a bit tough to see but get easier if you blow up the map.) Finally, north is not exactly aligned with the grid, but you can consider it aligned when trying to describe directions.

The gnolls and hyena are not looking in Wahyu's direction. They are definitely looking in Jonas' direction, but it's hard to tell who they can see and who they cannot.

Initiative: The initiative order is Wahyu first, then: Puppy, Gnolls/Hyena, Party (repeat). Note: Wahyu beat ALL the gnolls and hyena with his roll. Wahyu is up.

Actor - Token - Condition
Hawk - Orange - good
Crue - Yellow - good
Jonas - Green - good
Dunkel - Blue - good
Mystie* - Purple - good
Wahyu - Grey W - good
--------
Hyena - Red H - AC 14/touch 12 - injured (6 dam)
Gnoll 1 - Red 1 - AC 13/touch 10 - good
Gnoll 2 - Red 2 - AC 13/touch 10 - good
Gnoll 3 - Red 3 - AC 13/touch 10 - good
--------
'Puppy' - Grey P - a bit battered
* Still mounted[/sblock]

[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2014)

Dunkel grumbles and states, "Alright big guy.  You started it.  Let's see if I can help you end it, too."  He places a hand on Jonas' back and mutters a prayer.

OOC: Casting Enlarge Person on Jonas.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5 (+4 due to CON loss), Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Bless
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 8, 2014)

[sblock=Initiative Order]To be clear, Initiative: The initiative order is Wahyu first, then: Puppy, Gnolls/Hyena, Party (repeat). Note: Wahyu beat ALL the gnolls and hyena with his roll. Wahyu is up.

Barring unforeseen circumstances, Dunkel's action will be executed at the top of the next Party order.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Forum ate my post. The one time I didn't copy the whole thing before trying to submit it, of course.  I have class tomorrow, so I can't spend any time rewriting it now. Sleep and all that.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 8, 2014)

Wahyu's face fell. It would seem that he had dearly wanted to try and lure them away using his own tricks and cleverness, but it seemed that that would have to wait for some other day. He reconsidered his position. The oracle knew much, knew that he could not fight them himself, perhaps not even long enough for his allies to come to his rescue. Thus, remaining in hiding was perhaps to most sensible option here. Still, some insurance could never hurt, just in case. Speaking softly, he supplicated the heavens in his native tongue, *"Fair Lady, take me in your guarding arms and shield my body from all harms..."
*[sblock=OOC]Dang, he was really looking forward to using Ghost Sound for the first time since I began playing him. 
Anyway, he casts Shield of Faith this round, and will start Causing Fear the next one.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Pass Without Trace, Shield of Faith*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 9, 2014)

Responding to Jonas' archery threat, the lead gnoll calls the hyena to him and motions for his comrades to follow. Tacking around a low-lying tree, two of the gnolls and the hyena swing toward Wahyu as they take cover behind the tree, light on their feet and ready try to sidestep any attack. The two gnolls pull out shields as they move, and the hyena starts yipping as the oracle barely finishes his protective spell, revealing the Wayang's position to his masters. The last gnoll picks up on the warning (whereas his allies did not) and advances to a position behind the tree, but draws out a spear instead of a shield. Throwing it with impressive aim and force, the spear deflects off Wahyu's newly erected magical protective barrier, much to the disgust of the thrower.

Chanting a call to his god, Dunkel touches Jonas who then starts to grow to a mighty height of nearly 10 feet--almost giant-like in stature!

[sblock=Combat]All gnolls drop the sticks they had. Gnolls 1 and 2 move, drawing out shields as they do. They hyena move with them. All three declare total defense (note AC shifts). Gnoll three moves and draws a spear, throws it at Wahyu, but it misses (not a bad shot, but not good enough.) The weird puppy-thing moves around the tree on the other side, shielding himself from the gnolls and hyena.

At the start of the party initiative, Dunkel casts Enlarge on Jonas.

Ranged Attacks: Remember, if you can trace a path through squares occupied by tree graphic, it's -2 attack. However, if you go through areas with no square presented to play on, no attack is allowed.

Actor - Token - Condition
Hawk - Orange - good
Crue - Yellow - good
Jonas - Green - good (Enlarge)
Dunkel - Blue - good
Mystie* - Purple - good
Wahyu - Grey W - good (Shield of Faith)
--------
Hyena - Red H - AC 18/touch 16 - injured (6 dam), Total Defense
Gnoll 1 - Red 1 - AC 19/touch 14 - good, Total Defense
Gnoll 2 - Red 2 - AC 19/touch 14 - good, Total Defense
Gnoll 3 - Red 3 - AC 13/touch 10 - good
--------
'Puppy' - Grey P - a bit battered
* Still mounted

Party is UP, however, Dunkel has only a move action remaining. Remember, your first step out of the ditch is one extra square movement.

PS: I fiddled with the map more, zooming it in a bit to help resolution.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk moves quickly heading roughly east.

[sblock=Action]Double move from H-3 to S-3.
[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 10/10[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 10, 2014)

As Hawk takes off Cruendithas chants a spell to enhance his speed. Once he has finished his spell he gives a quick command to Penelope to stay and takes off after Hawk, leaving Penelope hidden in the gully. Moving much faster than normal he makes the opposite side of the path and into some cover. 

[sblock]
cast expeditious retreat
move from G2 to P3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  26 current: 26
CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 3/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 

expeditious retreat(1min/level) (+30' move) 29/30 rounds 

Cruendithas
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 11, 2014)

[section]Mystie looks at Jonas and quips "Well, *that* was subtle!" 

Mystie breaks cover, nudging Bubba forward into the gully.   Boldly, as a commander of an army, 
"Oh great nurturing Mother Rabbit, send my warriors into battle with the ferocity of wolverines!"

[sblock=Actions]Bubba: single move to K9, defend 
Mystie: Cast Bless
Marching order: Up front
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 8/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]Buff Everyone: Bless: +1 to attacks and saves vs. Fear. 20 rds ​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Sep 11, 2014)

[sblock=1 Correction and 1 Clairification]Firstly, I was thinking 'time and a half' height on Dunkel's spell. It's been pointed out to me that it is double height, making Jonas about 13 feet tall.
Second, remember the group is in the gulley at the side of the road, and it's one extra square of movement to climb out of it (move east). If anyone has made a mistake on this, I'll correct the move by one square when I post the next update.

Still to take a turn: Wahyu, Jonas.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2014)

[section]

Jonas takes a moment to adjust to his new bulk, and bounds out of the ditch. He runs toward the cruel Hyena and the pup it's menacing, drawing out his flail as he goes.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Double Move to K14, drawing Heavy Flail[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 12, 2014)

Wahyu stepped forward, his hand placed firmly upon his amulet. _*"Fair mother, have them see that I do not but seek sanctuary in this land of strangers."
*_
His complexion grew darker as he moved. He seemed enveloped in a faint black mist, barely noticeable, and yet, almost calming to look upon...
[sblock=OOC]Wahyu moves 10 feet to the south and casts Sanctuary on himself (DC 14 to overcome).[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Pass Without Trace, Shield of Faith*, SANCTUARY!
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2014)

Dunkel moves out of the ditch in order to help the forward ranks.

OOC: Since I only have a move action, Dunkel will step out of the ditch from H5 to I6.


----------



## Aura (Sep 13, 2014)

Wahyu steps south, towards his enemies as the rest of the group starts to close the distance between the gnoll party and the would-be rat slayers. Sensing opportunity, the lead gnoll barks (literally) orders at his underlings and they all efficiently move to encircle their diminutive opponent. Two of them and their hyena pet get into position and prepare to attack, but find they cannot. Frustrated, the lead slashes at the ground before him, digging up a chunk of dirt and flinging it several feet to the side. They immediately start growling and barking amongst themselves...

[sblock=Combat]Actor - Token - ConditionHawk - Orange - good (Bless)
Crue - Yellow - good (Bless)
Jonas - Green - good (Bless, Enlarge Person)
Dunkel - Blue - good (Bless)
Mystie* - Purple - good (Bless)
Wahyu - Grey W - good (Shield of Faith, Sanctuary)
--------
Hyena - Red H - AC 14/touch 12 - injured (6 dam)
Gnoll 1 - Red 1 - AC 15/touch 10 - good
Gnoll 2 - Red 2 - AC 15/touch 10 - good
Gnoll 3 - Red 3 - AC 13/touch 10 - good
--------
'Puppy' - Grey P - a bit battered
* Still mounted

The player actions go off pretty much as planned. Mystie can't quite get Wahyu in her bless from K9, but covered everyone else. Wahyu wouldn't benefit much from the bless, anyway.

Anyway, Hyena and Gnoll 1 move and try to swing at Wahyu, but blow their saves. Gnoll 3 moves, draws his axe, and tries to swing… also blowing his save. Gnoll 2 did not make it far enough due to having to deal with terrain effects costing extra move, so he readies his action and looks at the onrushing PC's with concern.

The weird puppy-like creature moves in a bit as well but stays out of reach of Gnoll 2. It seems to be able to, roughly, move either on all fours or upright. The closer you get, the uglier it seems to be.

The _WHOLE PARTY IS UP_. Watch for increases in elevation which cost a extra square. Examples include (but are not limited to) S16, S17, U12, U 13. I've further narrowed the play field to the active area to make it easier to use. Have fun.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk moves quickly heading south while drawing her great sword for its sheath on her back.

[sblock=Action]Double move from S-3 to V-10 while drawing her weapon.
[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 10/10[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 14, 2014)

[section]Mystie has Bubba move closer as she starts singing "My warriors will show you how it feels to be outnumbered, out flanked, outclassed and on the short end of the stick..." 

[sblock=Actions]Bubba: single move to Q10, defend 
Mystie: Kn Local on Gnolls (1d20+6=7) knows nothing, Kn Local or Nature to id pup (1d20+6=23) Yea!, Std: Start Bard Song Inspire Courage, Move: Handle Animal Bubba (1d20+9=11) Forcing Defend on Bubba until the Pup attacks
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation,Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 7/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]Buff Everyone but Wahyu: Inspire Courage + Bless: +2 to attacks, +1 damage and +1 saves vs. Fear/Charm. 19 rds 
Wahyu: +1 att, +1 damage, +1 save vs. Fear/Charm
​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Man, I must have totally mis-read that map or mis-typed the coordinates! I could've sworn I moved Jonas to a position where he could attack this round. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 15, 2014)

[sblock=Mowgli]When I first saw the coordinates you wanted, I double checked to make sure I'd read it right. But, since the coordinates you gave do not match the apparent intent from the IC part of your post, you can correct them with a move that better reflects the IC, and then take your current turn from there. I don't see my gnolls reacting any differently regardless of which move you pick, so it's all good.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 16, 2014)

Cruendithas moves forward closer to the dogmen following a bit behind hawk. Seeing the gnolls trying to attack wahyu, crue begins his chant as he focuses at the ground under the far gnolls feet a slick layer of grease forms. Crue smiles hoping his spell causes the gnoll to fall and not be able to attack while Hawk takes care of the closer one.



[sblock]
move 50'(expeditious retreat) with 10' for the incline at V7 to W9
cast grease on v13, v14, w13, w14
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  26 current: 26
CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 3/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 

Cruendithas
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]When I first saw the coordinates you wanted, I double checked to make sure I'd read it right. But, since the coordinates you gave do not match the apparent intent from the IC part of your post, you can correct them with a move that better reflects the IC, and then take your current turn from there. I don't see my gnolls reacting any differently regardless of which move you pick, so it's all good.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Nah, when I looked back at the maps I saw my intent. He actually was running straight toward the Hyena and pup in the map as it stood for his post: Initial Position. He just didn't expect the Hyena and the Gnolls to turn tail and run up and around to get to the little Wayang - if it were him, he'd have charged the big target and ganged up on it while it was isolated. Since Jonas' move made sense with the scene at the time I'm all good.[/sblock]

[section]

*"COME BACK HERE, CURS! COWARDLY MUTTS . . . COME PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWN SIZE!"* Jonas roars his fury at the Gnolls, brandishing his flail as he chases after them.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Double Move to S16 - I think he can get there from where he is. Activate Judgement of Sacred Justice.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2014)

Dunkel also moves forward alongside his companions with axe in hand, saying all the while, "Come now, lads!  Do you want to live forever!"

OOC: Moving from I6 to M6.  Darn dwarven legs...

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Bless
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person 
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 17, 2014)

He chuckled at the gnolls, how baffled they were by his magicks. Still, he knew that he would not have long, so he would need to throw them off. He extended a hand from his cloak, and began muttering another incantation. Smoke boiled and billowed up from his palm. *"A sane man would have given it up by now. A sane man would... run."
*
He lobbed it at one of the beastly folk, who caught it full in the face.
[sblock=OOC]He casts Cause Fear on Gnoll 3. Also DC 14 [/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wahyu*
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Pass Without Trace, Shield of Faith*, SANCTUARY! (2/3)
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 17, 2014)

Wahyu reaches out and sends fear into the mind of the gnoll standing to the south of him, and the doglike creature gets a fearful expression on his face and turns as if to run. However, before he can, unnatural grease rains on him and the land he stands upon, and he slips and falls. Floundering about, he tries to get up and run away, but falls again.

With enemies rushing them on all sides and one man already breaking and running, the lead gnoll tries to rally his troops to fight together. The unnatural power of the wayang's magic passing, he barks and yips and the last gnoll comes into position. Although swinging with practiced coordination, they cannot seem to land a blow on their enemy. Perhaps they are more worried about the onrushing giant orc, or still clouded by the Lady of Sorrows' lingering protective magic. Either way, they chatter angrily at each other.

As the heroes bear down on their enemies, a tangible feeling of unease starts to be noticed. Despite the gnolls inability to do anything productive in the battle so far, everything feels as equally futile for the heroes.

Meanwhile, the ugly little puppy thing runs around the grease in the confusion, backing against the sharp incline of the ridge. It's now apparent it is carrying a tiny little bow and wears something like a backpack.

[sblock=Combat]Actor - Token - ConditionHawk - Orange - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Crue - Yellow - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Jonas - Green - good (Bless, inspire courage, Enlarge Person)
Dunkel - Blue - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Mystie* - Purple - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Wahyu - Grey W - good (Shield of Faith, inspire courage)
--------
Hyena - Red H - AC 14/touch 12 - injured (6 dam)
Gnoll 1 - Red 1 - AC 15/touch 10 - good
Gnoll 2 - Red 2 - AC 15/touch 10 - good
Gnoll 3 - Red 3 - AC 13/touch 10 - good (feared, prone)
--------
'Puppy' - Grey P - a bit battered
* Still mounted

- The blue Square indicates grease. Stepping in it provokes a DC 10 acrobatics check.
- The bad guys failed at everything they tried to do, even with 2 of their attacks getting flank bonuses. No re-rolls from Mystie were used up.
- A magic effect is in play as you close in on the gnolls. Every time you roll d20, roll twice and take the worse result, except Hawk and Bubba. They're special.
- The ugly puppy used a retreat action to get away from Bubba/Mystie.
- Whole party is up. Have at them![/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie]The ugly little puppy creature is a Pugwampi. They are a nasty little gremlin, a fey. As such, they are resistant to weapons save for cold iron. They have an misfortune aura around them extending 20' in all directions that causes rather spectacular failures.  They share an uneasy relationship with gnolls, who seem to be immune to their magic, along with animals and those blessed with extraordinary luck.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 18, 2014)

Crue feeling empowered by the magic sizzling about the group and himself, steps up drawing his sword and thrusts it into the Gnoll drawing blood. Retracting his blade he reflexively ducks a bit expecting Hawks oversized sword to slice through the air and into the Gnoll any second.


[sblock]
activate Archaeologist's Luck
5'step to W10
Draw short sword
attack Gnoll 11D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 and damage 1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5

effects in place:
Inspire Courage + Bless: +2 to attacks, +1 damage and +1 saves vs. Fear/Charm. 
arch luck +1 bonus to attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  26 current: 26
CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 5/6 

Cruendithas
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk screams a battle cry and swings her large sword at the creature standing before her. Then she steps closer to the hyena.

[sblock=Action/Rolls]Actions: Rage with Reckless Abandon as a free action; power attack; attack Gnoll 1; 5-foot step to W-11.

Rolls: Attack roll: 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
Critical confirm: 1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17
Damage roll plus additional if Crit is confirmed: 1D10+10 = [1]+10 = 11 1D10+10 = [9]+10 = 19
Note: I forgot to add in +2 for flanking with Wahyu so attacks would be 32 to hit and 19 to confirm.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 20

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 9/10
Current Effects: Raged with Reckless Abandon; Power Attack; Bless; Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2014)

Dunkel is hustling as fast as he can, doing nothing else but trying to close the distance.

OOC: Moving from M6 to Q10.  Double movement as he runs to join the fight.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 20, 2014)

[section]Mystie decides to spook the dogs even further. "Flames, flames come alive, and singe these mangy mutts to the hide!"  A ball of fire forms in her hand.  "Bubba, bite that one!" as she points at the closest one with flaming fingers.  
Bubba climbs up the side of the ditch and goes for the closest one of their pack.  He sinks his teeth in, but is not able to get a good twist in to tumble the dog on two legs.

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Free: continue Inspire Courage, Std: cast Produce Flame, Move: Handle Animal attack abnormal DC10 (1d20+9 =24) attack Gnoll 2
Bubba: single move to Q10 to T12, bite attack with flank/IC/Bless (1d20+3+2+1+1=22) hits for damage + IC (1d6+3+1=8) plus trip attempt (1d20+3+2+1+1=11) likely fails
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 6/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]Buff Everyone but Wahyu: Inspire Courage + Bless: +2 to attacks, +1 damage and +1 saves vs. Fear/Charm. 18 rds 
Wahyu: +1 att, +1 damage, +1 save vs. Fear/Charm
​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Sep 20, 2014)

[sblock=Wahyu doesn't count for flanking]It hasn't mattered yet (the hits have been well sufficient to not need the bonus), but he's holding his crossbow.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2014)

[section]

Apparently finished with his bellowing for now, Jonas moves grimly up to the fight. He whirls his flail over head and brings it 'round in a vicious arc at the closest Gnoll . . . it looks like it's going to smash into the creature's torso, but the big half-orc stumbles just at the last moment and the heavy ball whiffs by.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move: to T13
Power Attack (1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=16)

Can I just say that I _hate_ little dog like creatures that cause misfortune!? I'm GMing Legacy of Fire, and those little rat-bastards are in a few of the fights in that AP. Even as a GM they're unpleasant .[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 24, 2014)

The cavalry had come. The wayang smiled as he watched the gnoll shiver and squirm on the slick ground, though one could not tell it through his veil. This was no place to stand and gawk, however, as the protection granted by his goddess began to fade. He moved his hand beneath his cloak as he turned and watched the halfling Hawk cleave down a foe, and as the hyena reared back to strike at himself. It launched itself at him as he brought out his own weapon, a wicked-looking dagger that curved like a river, which he dug into the beast's flesh. Ripping it away again, he turned and ducked away from his foe, taking care to avoid the axes of its allies.
[sblock=OOC]He casts Cause Fear again, this time on the hyena. Also, Sanctuary will be gone next turn. Action changed. He'll attack the hyena and 5-foot step to U13 afterwards. 
Attack (1d20+4=16)
Attack (Reroll) (1d20+4=13)
And a retroactive +2 to both, since I forgot to account for flanking with Hawk's new location, which means he should hit the hyena.
Damage (1d3+1=4)
 Sorry, meant to post earlier, but the last time I had free was Sunday, and I was mysteriously unable to access this sight then. [/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Pass Without Trace, Shield of Faith*
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 24, 2014)

[sblock=Wahyu]As a clarification, any spell which causes an enemy to make a save automatically counts as an attack. (I'm on break, so if you would like a citation I can produce it later.) So, upon casting the previous fear, Wahyu voided sanctuary. So now, if he casts again, he'll get opportunity attacked by all adjacent enemies. I wasn't sure if you were aware of this the first time, but it's pretty clear now, so I'll let you quickly reconsider. Some options:
(1) Cast defensively (you'll need a concentration check)
(2) Cast normally (trust your AC - my rolls have been terrible this fight)
(3) Choose a new option
Let me know so we can get rolling ASAP.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I did not know that. I had assumed that attack spells meant anything that targeted (or ignored) AC and did damage, but I guess this makes sense too. It shouldn't be so easy to be so cheesy. 

I changed his action to a melee attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 26, 2014)

With a mighty blow from Hawk, the apparent caller (barker?) of the gnoll squad goes down in a bloody heap. Pressing the advantage, other heroes find their targets as well, although no more of the babbling enemies fall. However, lacking a leader, those that remain do little more than close their ranks and swing back, sniveling in their primitive tongue. It almost seems as one of them has an assured strike on Hawk, but he inexplicably stumbles at the last moment and the axe blow falls short of the raging barbarian.

Meanwhile, the bizarre doglike creature slides away from the fray a little more. Although holding a bow, it makes no effort to use it, instead pointing at the hapless gnolls and laughing at their precarious situation. Its laughter is shrill and grating.
[sblock=Combat Stuff]Actor - Token - Condition
Hawk - Orange - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Crue - Yellow - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Jonas - Green - good (Bless, inspire courage, Enlarge Person)
Dunkel - Blue - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Mystie* - Purple - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Wahyu - Grey W - good (Shield of Faith, inspire courage)
--------
Hyena - Red H - AC 14/touch 12 - injured (6 dam)
Gnoll 1 - Red 1 - AC 15/touch 10 - dead
Gnoll 2 - Red 2 - AC 15/touch 10 - injured (8 dam)
Gnoll 3 - Red 3 - AC 13/touch 10 - good
--------
'Puppy' - Grey P - a bit battered
* Still mounted
Blue Square indicates grease


The fear spell dissipates on Gnoll 3 (minimum roll). He stands up, provoking an attack of opportunity from Wahyu who misses. He then swings at Wahyu with his axe, missing. He still has not brought his shield to bear.

The Hyena attacks Hawk and tries to knock her to the ground, missing.

Gnoll 2 moves and attacks Hawk, hitting with a base roll of 15. This triggers Mystie's Misfortune, and he misses on the second roll.

The ugly puppy-thing moves away from Hawk and leaves her to play with the hyena. It seems to be paying attention to what is going on but does not use its bow.

Notes:
(1) U12 - U14 all cost an extra square of movement if you move up the slope (Wahyu moved down it, so the 5' step was still allowed.)
(2) I didn't see how Wahyu was to be flanking they hyena either before or after his move, so he unfortunately missed.
(3) The blue square is still a Grease spell so moving in there will cause an Acrobatics check.
(4) Please make sure to include full information on attacks, such as target and any conditionals you are using, such as Power Attack, etc.

Whole Group is up![/sblock][sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2014)

[section]

Flail a-whirl once more, Jonas adjusts his stance and tries another blow. He lashes out over the head of the diminutive Wahyu . . . only to see the huge silver globe sail harmlessly by his target as the gnoll stoops in an effort to avoid the Wayang's thrust.

"Pardon my reach, Wahyu. Bad form, I know."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move: None
Sacredly Justified Power Attack vs Gnoll 2 w/ Misfortune Effect (1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=23)

Can I just say that I _still hate_ little dog like creatures that cause misfortune!? I'm GMing Legacy of Fire, and those little rat-bastards are in a few of the fights in that AP. Even as a GM they're unpleasant .[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/31
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17 _(+7/19 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 26, 2014)

With the Gnoll collapsing under Hawks attack Crue steps up to the next in line and stabs again with his sword relying on his luck to see him through this encounter. Somehow the Gnoll avoids the blade.

[sblock]
activate archaeologists luck
5' step to V 11
attack gnoll 2   1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7

effects in place:
 Inspire Courage + Bless: +2 to attacks, +1 damage and +1 saves vs. Fear/Charm. 
 arch luck +1 bonus to attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 4/6 

Cruendithas
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk swings at Gnoll 2.

[sblock=Action/Rolls]Actions: Rage with Reckless Abandon; power attack; flanking with Wahyu; attack Gnoll 2.

Rolls: Attack roll: 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19
Damage roll: 1D10+10 = [1]+10 = 11[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 20

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/10
Current Effects: Raged with Reckless Abandon; Power Attack; Bless; Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 28, 2014)

[section]Mystie continues singing while holding the fire in her hand as she directs Bubba.  "Bubba, bite that one now!" as she points at the one in the grease.  
Bubba climbs up the side of the ditch and goes for the one in the grease.  He again sinks his teeth in.

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Free: continue Inspire Courage and hold Produce Flame, Move: Handle Animal (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=26) attack Gnoll 3
Bubba: single move 10' T12 to U12 ,Bite attack G3 (1d20+3+1+1=14) hits for Damage + IC (1d6+3+1=7) plus Trip Attempt + IC + Bless (1d20+3+1+1=15) maybe
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 5/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]Buff Everyone but Wahyu: Inspire Courage + Bless: +2 to attacks, +1 damage and +1 saves vs. Fear/Charm. 18 rds 
Wahyu: +1 att, +1 damage, +1 save vs. Fear/Charm
​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Sep 29, 2014)

Already wounded, the hapless gnoll is crushed by Hawk's sword swing, crumpling to the ground in little more than a gurgle. The last one is distracted by the sound of his crumpling friend, and Bubba takes advantage of that, bowling him over and biting into his shoulder. Still reeling from the residual magics and floundering in the pool of grease, the beast-man drops his axe and covers his face with his hands, babbling incoherently in this primitive tongue.

If anyone understands the last gnoll, the ugly tiny dog might--but the little monster merely points and laughs some more before beginning to literally cheer on your efforts.

[sblock=Mid-Round Update]Hawk drops gnoll 2. Bubba does damage to gnoll 3 and knocks him down. Gnoll 3 drops weapon and snivels. Little dog creature laughs and cheers.

Left to act: Wahyu and Dunkel.​[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2014)

"I'm not slow, it's just my boots.  Honest!" Dunkel moves forward in embarrassment as he just finally reaches the outskirts of the battle.

OOC: Moving from R10 to U11.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 1, 2014)

*"Such disgusting violence,"* Wahyu muttered. He took a step back, and in one swift motion, he placed the dagger beneath the folds of his cloak, while reaching out the other, making similar motions as what had come before. Muttering still, again smoke poured forth from the favored son's palm. Holding it between his bony fingers, he moved it before his face, pursed his lips, and blew. Freed, the smoke arced and enveloped the hyena, which could do naught but cough and sputter.
[sblock=OOC]He 5-foot-steps to T14 and casts Cause Fear on the Hyena[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wahyu*
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Pass Without Trace, Shield of Faith*
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 2, 2014)

The gnoll stays on the ground, axe laying in the slippery grease, holding his arms defensively in front of his face as he barks something out at the hyena. The hyena seems to understand and pull away from Hawk and Cruendithas. 

This doesn't get past the notice of the ugly little puppy, who waggles his finger at the gnoll and chatters in the 
yap-tongue of the the hyena-men. It must have struck quite a cord, for the downed gnoll in front of Mystie and Bubba becomes more agitated as he barks back at his verbal aggressor.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Actor - Token - Condition
Hawk - Orange - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Crue - Yellow - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Jonas - Green - good (Bless, inspire courage, Enlarge Person)
Dunkel - Blue - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Mystie* - Purple - good (Bless, inspire courage)
Wahyu - Grey W - good (Shield of Faith, inspire courage)
--------
Hyena - Red H - AC 14/touch 12 - injured (6 dam)
Gnoll 1 - Red 1 - AC 15/touch 10 - dead
Gnoll 2 - Red 2 - AC 15/touch 10 - dead
Gnoll 3 - Red 3 - AC 13/touch 10 - injured (8 dam), prone, disarmed
--------
'Puppy' - Grey P - a bit battered
* Still mounted
Blue Square indicates grease

Hawk swings her sword at the injured Gnoll (Gnoll 2) and connects, cutting it deeply and leaving it to bleed out over the rocks.

Bubba hits and knocks Gnoll 3 to the ground. For his part, Gnoll 3 drops his axe and cries pathetically, barely managing to prevent his hyena from attacking.

Wahyu casts a spell on the hyena, but nothing seemed to happen. The hyena steps away from Hawk but does not retreat at full speed.

Notes:
(1) U12 - U14 all cost an extra square of movement if you move up the slope (Wahyu moved down it, so the 5' step was still allowed.)
(2) The blue square is still a Grease spell so moving in there will cause an Acrobatics check.
(3) Please make sure to include full information on attacks, such as target and any conditionals you are using, such as Power Attack, etc.[/sblock][sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 2, 2014)

Crue sheathes his sword and chants a quick verse as a glob of fluid materializes above his open palm. Making a throwing motion he lobs the fluid at the hyena. His throw is not a good one he realizes as soon as he makes his toss. Confident in his companions Crue attempts to stay out of the way.

[sblock]
activate archaeologists luck
cast acid blob at hyena 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9 damage 1D3 = [1] = 1
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Still raging the little halfling steps up and swings at the hyena.

[sblock=Action/Rolls]Actions: Rage with Reckless Abandon; power attack; 5-foot step to W-12; attack hyena.

Rolls: Attack roll: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21
Damage roll: 1D10+10 = [8]+10 = 18[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 20

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10
Current Effects: Raged with Reckless Abandon; Power Attack; Bless; Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 6, 2014)

[section]Mystie continues singing while holding the fire in her hand as she directs Bubba again.  "Bubba, bite him again!" 
Bubba continues to go after the dog-like creature, even though he is now on his back and covered in stinky slime.  He again sinks his teeth in.  This time the creature stops moving and whimpering.

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Free: continue Inspire Courage and hold Produce Flame
Bubba: Same Target Gnoll 3 Bite attack + bless + IC (1d20+3+1+1=22) hits for Damage + IC (1d6+3+1=7) 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]Buff Everyone but Wahyu: Inspire Courage + Bless: +2 to attacks, +1 damage and +1 saves vs. Fear/Charm. 16 rds 
Wahyu: +1 att, +1 damage, +1 save vs. Fear/Charm
​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Oct 6, 2014)

With a mighty slash of Hawk's blade and a closing of Bubba's jaw, the last of the gnoll group is summarily dispatched. Blood soaks the rocks and grass where the four foul creatures lay. Seeing this, the little dog-like creature stops cheering you on and approaches, albeit cautiously, putting his bow away. About 15 feet distant, he stops, and reaching into his bag, produces 4 purple gemstones and lays them out in front of him. With a bow and a flourish of an imaginary hat, he turns to leave. The gems lay before you.

[sblock=Combat]The combat is over unless you have more actions. The little dog creature is headed back up the ridge, best you can tell from his initial direction. The four gemstones left behind can be appraised, which will also identify their type, if someone wants to use the skill. Anything else? Let me know. [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Seeing the last of the enemies fall, Hawk begins to slow her breathing and bring her body back to a normal state.

[sblock=Action]End rage.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10
Current Effects: Bless; Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 6, 2014)

He watches the strange creature, unsure if the creature is offering a reward for the help or if this was some kind of game and the stones were the prize. Either way with his curiosity piqued Crue cannot refrain from taking a look at the gemstones left by the odd creature. With a quick chant that almost goes unnoticed he examines the stones with a practiced eye. "Odd that creature. There is surely more to the goings on than we realize. Was anyone hurt?"


[sblock]
cast identify
appraise the gemstones 1D20+17 = [13]+17 = 30
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2014)

Dunkel agrees, saying, "Aye, it is past odd.  And since we have no way of knowing how their little tiff started, we also don't know if we should have gotten in on this in the first place.  A few less gnolls would undoubtedly make the world a better place, but I wish I had a better idea what it is we just helped."


----------



## Aura (Oct 7, 2014)

[sblock=Gemstones]The four purple gems are amethysts, and worth 100gp each. Identify doesn't work in this way, but the roll without the +10 bonus is still sufficient.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2014)

[section]Mystie watches the pup carefully, with her little ball of fire in her hand.  Surprisingly the creature rewards her and the others before leaving peacefully. She dismisses the fire. "That was strange.  He was a pugwhampi.  They are fey gremlins that like to tug at a person's luck threads, unraveling them.  I thought they were a lot meaner than that.  I would say be thankful for the gifts, but be wary if he returns." 

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: std: dismiss Produce Flame.  Free: talk
Bubba:  
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 34/34,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +5, CMB -3, CMD 6
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -1, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +1, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +1, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize,
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen (pugwampi)
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15, Selective excluding 4 opponents
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk inspects her clothes before replying to Mystie. "It didn't get any of my threads."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10
Current Effects: Bless; Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2014)

[section]

Jonas lets his flail settle to his side, watching the little dog-man warily as it lays out the gems and retreats. "Several times I tried to hit one of the gnolls, and it seemed to me my flail twisted at the last moment to catch only air and dirt instead. That must have been the 'luck threads' thing you mentioned, Mystie. I'd know more of these 'Pugwumpy' if you've the inclination to instruct me as we ride."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 7, 2014)

"Pugwhampi you say. Strange creature. The gems are amethysts, and worth about 100gp each. No magical properties so I think it is safe to accept the gems. We should remain watchfull in case there are more Gnolls or if the Pugwhampi decides to visit us again. " Crue collects the gems so the group can sell them later when they reach town. He then goes to get Penelope and make sure she is ok, giving her a rub down and preparing to get moving again.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 7, 2014)

Wahyu tucked his dagger back under his cloak, *"Of course, we wouldn't have needed to get involved at all... if someone hadn't decided to help..."
*
He glanced up at the Half-Orc, brow furrowed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk began to wonder about some of her companions. While she had previously dispatched the rats with Cruendithas and Wahyu she was still not sure about the others. This combat had not gone well. She took down three of the four enemies but had thought the others would do better. Perhaps they would still prove their worth in the future.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10
Current Effects: Bless; Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 8, 2014)

As the group recomposes itself after the minute or so  of combat, Dunkel looks down and notices the axes the gnolls were using are pretty nice looking…

[sblock=DING!]Congratulations to the following:
Dunkel made level 2 on 9/21 with a total of 1301 xp (and advanced to 1731 since)
Jonas made level 4 on 10/1 with a total of 6005 xp (and advanced to 6380 since)
Mystie made level 4 on 10/6 with a total of 6158 xp
The date of most recent award was 10/6, at the end of combat.
Congratulations, folks![/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2014)

"Hmmm... anyone need an axe?" Dunkel asks as he picks one up from a gnoll corpse and experiments with it.

OOC: Thanks! I'll work on Dunkel's level now.  In the meantime, what does he notice about the axes?  Type and condition... who forged them?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk glances over at the dwarf and shakes her head. "Too big for me! I'll stick with my sword."


----------



## Aura (Oct 8, 2014)

Noticing that the slain gnolls have nice axes provides a moment to notice they are carrying quite a few things in their packs. The one who was giving the battle commands seems to have the lion's share of the valuables, but the others have some as well. Hundreds of gold worth of coins can be found, as well as three vials of reddish concoction with the words 'light healing' written on them, in Low Landellian (common).

Taking time to examine the axes, Dunkel notes that they are all of excellent craftsmanship, and would cost hundreds of gold each. Further, two seem to be rather similar, and are most likely of local (Venzan) construction. (They both bear a symbol on the hilt that is most likely the weapon smith's mark, but Dunkel is unfamiliar with whose mark this would be.) With an ash wood handle, they are handsome, if a bit on the utilitarian side. The last one is a bit more of a mystery. It immediately stands out due to its mahogany handle and somewhat darker steel blade. Further, both handle and blade are decorated with whirling patterns.

[sblock=Loot]3 masterwork battle axes (descriptions above for those who care), 3 potions, 420gp in coin[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 8, 2014)

Crue looks the items over as the group goes through the contents of the packs. "Not a bad haul. Axes are not my style and these certainly are a bit large. We should be able to sell this stuff for a decent amount if no one can use it."
[sblock]Is there anything unusual about gnolls with such quality gear in this area?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2014)

[section]

Jonas keeps his eyes on the surrounding area as the others go through the gnolls' packs. He waits for his size to revert from monstrous to simply over-large, and for Mystie's response to his query. When the axes come to light, he reflexively checks the falchion slung over his shoulder and the flail on its belt hook. "I'll stick with my weapons for now. Those are a little _small_ for _me_," he says with a grin.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2014)

Dunkel shrugs and helps put some of the treasure in the party's saddlebags.  He switches out his older battleaxe for one of the masterwork versions, saying as he straps the old one to the side of his horse, "Looks like my old family battleaxe can stay a relic.  I like the feel of this new one and want to give her a go.  Think I'll call her Marla for my great-aunt.  She had a sharp tongue, that one."


----------



## BigB (Oct 9, 2014)

Crue gets a good laugh at the jovial banter of the group between Jonas comment on the axes being too small to Dunkel keeping one and naming it after his aunt. "Yes I am sure Marla there will give her share."



[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 10, 2014)

Eventually, things return to a sense of normalcy. Jonas returns to his natural size, the greasy spot on the ground disappears, and the pugwampi is not seen from again. Returning to the horses, the group finds that they have not strayed far in their riders' absence, although Piper particularly has moved about 30 feet or so in the quest for better grazing.

However, when the first to return, Cruendithas, approaches the horses, Myrtle suddenly steps into his path. Ears back, snorting and stamping one hoof onto the ground, she challenges the gnome to pass. Confronted with the aggressive giant, Cruendithas immediately stops and cringes.

[sblock=Cruendithas]Myrtle's sudden aggression has left you Shaken, and you have a -2 penalty to about every d20 roll until it wears off.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2014)

[section]

Jonas steps forward toward his horse, holding a ham-sized hand out and speaking soothingly to the beast. "Whoa, easy girl . . . easy. Crue is a friend, and you've gotten along right well until now. Easy . . ." He continues to speak soothingly to the horse, trying to keep his face and voice calm though his thoughts are racing. Something of his confusion must be showing on his bestial features, however, and Myrtle isn't responding well to his talk.

He glances aside at Crue, shifting his address to the little Bard but continuing his soothing tone. "You placed the gems in your pouch, no? I wonder if there's something on them that's spooking her?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Take 10 on Handle Animal, for a total of 14.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2014)

"Well then let's not touch the stones with our bare hands anymore than we have already.  I am not prepared to detect the presence of evil, but I can see if there are any enchantments placed upon them,"  Dunkel says as he approaches the Crue with holy symbol in hand and asks him to open the pouch.  The dwarven cleric then casts _Detect Magic_ upon the gemstones.  "Rogar, cast your one good eye upon these items and aid us to discern their hidden secrets."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric (awaiting level 2 approval)
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Bless
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person 
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 10, 2014)

Crue jumps in fright as Myrtle suddenly steps into his path, Ears back, snorting and stamping one hoof onto the ground challenging him. He cringes and shies away from the horse as Jonas attempts to calm it. Clearly frightened his jovial mood is gone, taking hesitant steps away from Myrtle. He opens his pouch at Dunkels request but moves to position Dunkel between himself and the agitated horse. "I should have better examined them. How careless of me."

With the mood gone he forgets his prank and instead focuses on the matter at hand and their surroundings.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas - shaken
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2014)

[section]

Jonas does his best to divide his attentions between Myrtle's strange hostility and the stones presented by Crue. He focuses his will on the stones for a moment, trying to see what it is exactly that Dunkle is doing to detect their magics . . .​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]My (fairly lame, rushed) attempt to describe the idea that Jonas is "accidentally" attempting to Detect Evil on the stones while Dunkle is Detecting Magic.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 11, 2014)

[section]"Well, I am not an expert on the little beasts, but pugwampis are fey gremlins.  So, cold iron works on hurting them more than other metals or wood.  The have an aura about them that anyone else within twenty feet of them has misfortunes and rather spectacular failures in what they do.  But, for some reason, that doesn't affect gnolls, dogs or those who are blessed with the luck of the gods.  I have a spell that is based on their aura.  It only affects one person, and for only a little while, but it does feel the same to the poor victim." 

When Myrtle gets agitated, "Cruendithas!  Did you step in some gnoll poop?  Nothing scares a horse faster than the dung of a predator.  Well, flying dragons, they do, and gryphons, but other than that..."

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: talk
Bubba:  
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Oct 12, 2014)

With the sudden challenge from Myrtle, Jonas comes running to Cruendithas' aid, calming his mount as the shock of the abrupt encounter races through the gnome. By the time Dunkel and Mystie arrive on the scene, Cruendithas is feeling a bit better about himself--enough to think properly, anyway. And Myrtle is calming down with Jonas' guidance, although she still seems a bit uneasy--her body language is clearly one of tension, even for those unaccustomed to equine behavior. Piper stops her grazing, but doesn't come any closer, as the other horses and ponies mill about restlessly.

When the gems come into question, Cruendithas procures them and puts them up for examination. More physical examination, as well as two different types of magical examination, reveal nothing unusual about the stones, leaving the sudden act of aggression an unsolved mystery.

[sblock=The Gems]Not magical, not evil, and no odd features that would distinguish them from others of the same kind.[/sblock][sblock=Cruendithas]Although you may feel a little uneasy, the condition of shaken is officially removed[/sblock][sblock=Jonas]Myrtle is calming down, your take Handle Animal 10 is enough for that. However, there is information to be had at higher DC's if you wish to roll. Contingent upon a Handle Animal check, a Heal check is also allowed--you can pro-roll it if you like.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2014)

[section]

With the stones proving completely mundane, Jonas returns his attention to his favorite horse. However, a careful check and review of his limited knowledge of animals reveals no new information.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Handle Animal, Heal (1d20+4=6, 1d20+6=17)[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2014)

"Hmph.  I can nae find any problems with them gems, lad.  I suppose maybe that mount ain't quite right in the head.  We'll just hafta keep an eye on her," Dunkel suggests.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 12, 2014)

[section]"Bubba, should we just ask Myrtle what is wrong?"  *bark*

So, she nudges the dog over to the big horse while pulling out a piece of paper.  "Myrtle dear, this will let you listen to the whinnys of the two legged folk.  I share my gift of tongues until tomorrow."
Casting a spell and touching her leg gently, the horse gets a little more understanding of the words in the air.

"Do you understand my words now?"
"Bob you head up and down for yes.  Snort for a no."
"Did that one do something wrong?" as she points to Cruendithas.
"Does he smell dangerous?"
"Is he carrying something dangerous?"
"Did he hurt you?"

"Wait, why am I playing twenty questions?  Jonas, she carries you around, you talk with her."

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Handle Animal to approach without getting kicked (1d20+10=22), cast "Share Language (common)" on Myrtle.  She now understands common and can carryout complex commands, even read signs. 
Bubba: move 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Oct 13, 2014)

As Jonas continues to soothe his mount, Mystie casts a magical spell. Almost immediately, Myrtle's eyes light up and she looks at the Mother Rabbit's Oracle straightaway. Mystie speaks to her, "Do you understand my words now? Bob you head up and down for yes. Snort for a no."

Myrtle bobs her head experimentally, then looks for a result.

"Did that one do something wrong?" as Mystie points to Cruendithas. Myrtle pauses notably, then bobs her head again.

"Does he smell dangerous? Is he carrying something dangerous? Did he hurt you?" Mystie continues to ask. Each question produces an immediate snort from the powerful steed.
[sblock=Sense Motive]Sense motive checks may give you further insight (DC 20 - Variant of Hunch)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2014)

[section]

Jonas watches with interest as Mystie works her magic on his steed, and concentrates fiercely on the beast's reactions as the little Gnome asks her questions.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Sense Motive Jonas can do - he'll Take 10, for a total of 20.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 13, 2014)

[sblock=Jonas]Your best gut feeling on Myrtle's answers is that she is not being deceptive, but Mystie's question about Cruendithas doing something 'wrong' was hard for her to answer.

PS: Mystie is a gnome. [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 13, 2014)

Crue listens to the interrogation of Myrtle and when she nods her head yes he understands why she reacted as she did. He cautiously approaches her, but keeps a little distance. "Did you not like that I cast a spell to make speech from the items packed on the other horse? If I promise not to do that again unless one of you is in danger will that be better? Perhaps apples for all of you when we get back to town."To the group he explains. "I thought to joke with Dunkel and make his axe speak as though an elder woman telling him to clean up. Much like a dear aunt of mine used to do when I was much younger. A simple jest intended for a laugh as we travel. I shall not do so again unless aimed at someone or something that intends harm to us."

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas - shaken
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound*, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2014)

[section]

"That may be it, Crue . . . Mystie's question about you doing something "wrong" seemed hard for her to answer. I don't know, though . . . it would be very unusual for a horse to be able to associate random sounds and gestures from one person with speech coming from another's pack or belt. Much less to associate it with mage-craft."

Jonas turns back to Myrtle. "Myrtle, if it was something Crue _did_ that upset you, bob your head. If it was something _about_ him that's got you uneasy, stomp your hoof."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 13, 2014)

Wahyu sat crosslegged upon the ground, watching the happenings. He chuckled all the while, speaking out to no one in particular, *"And here I thought that the outside world would always be so boring. Ah ha, what a strange time and place I have found myself in..."*


----------



## Aura (Oct 14, 2014)

When Cruendithas approaches, Myrtle does nothing aggressive toward him, and answers his apple punctuated question with an affirmative bob of the head. However, upon further questioning from Jonas, she bobs her head upon mention of that option, and then stomps her hoof upon mention of the other option, as well.
[sblock=Jonas]Since Jonas is so close to Myrtle, he notices her breathing remains fast and shallow. Further, the muscle in her neck remains tense as he touches her.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2014)

[section]

Jonas looks to the others once more as he thinks aloud. "So it's both something he did _and_ something about him, and it would be better . . . if he promises not to cast a spell on us? . . . assuming the _that_ to which she responded was the casting of the spell." Massive shoulders lift in a shrug. "She's still very tense."
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 15, 2014)

[sblock=Jonas]You're getting the feeling Myrtle is a little overwhelmed and you might get clearer results when she's had the chance to fully calm down and probably alone.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2014)

"Well, we've all had a tense time of it.  That's not gonna get better just standing here gawking at one another, and who knows if there are more gnolls in these parts?  Time to move on," Dunkel suggests as he tries to get an idea on which direction to go in order to continue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2014)

[section]

"Aye, and I get the feeling Myrtle is a little overwhelmed by all of the attention . . . it may be that a bit of a walk will help her clear her head, and she can give us better information."
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 16, 2014)

With that, the group begins preparations to continue their journey to the target site. The old trail you found when you went around the nettles seems to go in the proper direction, and so you follow it. Thanks to this discovery, you make very good time and the afternoon passes quickly and by the time you hit early evening, you hear clear a bank and peer down into the marshy land directly on the bank of a river--almost certainly the Orino. The water matches the flow you would expect--east to west.

Any wondering about which side of the target site you arrived on is immediately settled when Cruendithas spots a bluff to the west matching the description of the site you are looking for. Better yet, it is only a mile or two from your current location; you could easily be there well before sundown.

Meanwhile, an oversize rodent down on the riverbank looks upon you with a bit of curiosity and a bit of caution, mouth half full with something it just foraged off the shore. It sits about 40 feet distant from the group, munching upon something it must have recently foraged.



. . . nom nom nom . . . . . . . . . . . .nom . . . . . nom nom . . . nom nom nom


----------



## BigB (Oct 16, 2014)

"See there just to the west. The bluff matches the description of the abandoned goblin lair we are looking for. And there.. an oversized rodent. Looks like we have found our destination." Crue points to the bluff and then to the rodent along the river.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  26 current: 26
CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 

Cruendithas
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2014)

[section]Mystie studies the rodent, trying to figure out what it is, as well as what it has in its mouth.  But, she doesn't come up with much useful information for herself much less sharing.

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Perception (1d20+4=12) and Kn Nature (1d20+6=9)
Bubba: stand still
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Oct 17, 2014)

[sblock=Mystie]The creature in question is pretty common and actually can be identified with your roll. It's a Nutria, aka River Rat. They are non-hostile herbivore rodents, weighing in the range of 25 lbs. Given that, you suspect he's presently tearing up some sort of roots to eat. Their base habitat is swamps and river systems.

You can chalk it up to a variety of reasons RP wise as to why it didn't occur to Mystie at first--your choice.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 17, 2014)

Wahyu furrowed his brow and glanced over at the she-gnome. He raised one of his eyebrows and puzzled, *"Ah, so you think you know what it is? Well, you certainly could for all I know, after all, this entire place may as well be Rhat'manatis for all I could make of it."*

He began to twirl his beard, *"Still, if we are so close to our destination, I see no reason to stop and play with the beasts. It looks perfectly content, sitting there, and I can only imagine that it would give us no trouble."*

He beckoned, grinning, while stirring Ridley on, *"Come now, children, we should make haste. Darkness grows, and I can only imagine how little most of you want to be caught out after nightfall... Although,"* he paused, *"I suppose if night is to come so soon, we could make camp now at this relatively safe distance from where we know there are bloodthirsty foes, and could simply make the next mile in the morning..."*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk voices her opinion on the subject. "Let's get to the rat killin'!"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 18, 2014)

As the group discusses their options, the rodent decides to get some distance between the group and himself. Slipping into the water, it begins paddling it's way out into the river, head and shoulders still visible at the surface of the water. It hasn't added more than about 20 feet of distance when a large winged creature swoops in from above and grabs the swimming rodent with its hind claws, causing it to squeal in pain for a short period of time before expiring.

Having claimed it's prey, the predator gracefully turns away from you to make off with dinner. Red leathery wings and fins highlight the plain grey body of this hybrid lizard-fish. It's easily 8 feet long, not counting the tail, and probably weighs hundreds of pounds. It manages to be beautiful, yet chilling, at the same time.

[sblock=Notes]The flying creature is some 60 feet from you, the last 20 of which are over water. It didn't immediately react to your presence, so it's unsure if it spotted you. As it turns away, you end up in it's blind spot directly behind.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2014)

[section]

Jonas watches the largish river rat as it forages, confident in his knowledge that it's not aggressive and poses the party little danger. The same cannot necessarily be said of the flying reptile, which appears to be much more dangerous. He keeps a wary eye on the creature as it spins to fly away, and combs through his memory for anything his mentor might have taught him about such beasts.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Know: Nature (Rat) 1d20+8=15
Know: Nature (Flying Reptile) 1d20+8=19

(His bonus is the same for all Knowledge checks except "Local", which is +7. So if I've picked the wrong one, just substitute  )[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 20, 2014)

"What in the name of all that is holy is creating such massive, grotesque creatures so close to civilization," Dunkel asks in horror.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 20, 2014)

[section]While Mystie was studying the river rat, a far more interesting creature decided to have lunch.  She studies it carefully as well, trying to identify it.

[sblock=Actions]Mystie:  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4686510/"]Kn Nature (1d20+6=19) or Kn Arcana (1d20+6=10)
Bubba: stand still
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## BigB (Oct 21, 2014)

Crue watches as the scene unfolds before them. The rodent swimming to reach a safer distance and the flying fish swooping in for the kill. "Amazing...How magnificent...We are truly lucky to have witnessed such a scene. Just incredible." He tries to remember any stories containing such creatures that might give him insight into what they are. "I believe a good rest will be beneficial before entering the goblin lair. Once we enter we may not get a chance for some time."

[sblock]
knowledge nature check 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
knowledge arcana check 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  26 current: 26
CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, _Ghost Sound_, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/6 

Cruendithas
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 21, 2014)

Wahyu had glanced over at the display, but had not told his pony to break stride. He looked over to the dwarf, replying, *"Not so close to civilization as one that flies would notice. It took us the better part of a day to get here from the last sign of civilization, after all, which was naught but a humble inn. This could simply be its natural domain."*

He beckoned, *"Come, let us find a new place to rest, then. Some god or another has shown us this sign that we should not stop here, so perhaps we put a good mile between us and this place..."*


----------



## Aura (Oct 22, 2014)

After some quick comments between the members of the adventuring band, the flying lizard recedes further until it suddenly drops below the tree-line. Several of you think you might have heard a splash. Wary eyes do not detect a return of the creature, although the reflection of the low sun off the Orino's gently roiling surface can be annoying at times. This leaves you to discuss amongst yourselves about either the creature, or your plans for the rest of the day, as you see fit.

Looking again at the bluff, making it there before nightfall will be little to no problem, if that is what you wish to do.

[sblock=ID Flying Lizard (Kn:Arcana 13)]The flying creature is a river drake, a lesser cousin of the black dragon. An adept flier and swimmer, they are dangerous predators which attack animals and people alike. They don't leave a corpse, but instead drag it off to some unknown location for future dining pleasure.[sblock=Kn:Arcana 18]One of the River Drake's most dangerous attacks is an acidic spit, which both injures a target and sticks it to the ground, making it easy pickings for the monster on the second pass.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=ID Rodent (Kn:Nature 6)]The rodent-like creature was a Nutria, or River-Rat. They are very common to swamps and rivers, largely non-aggressive, and mainly herbivores. They weigh about 25 pounds[/sblock]
[sblock=IDing creatures]Mowgli brings up something I generally allow: Just make one roll with your best guess as to which skill is needed, and I'll substitute in a different skill on the same base roll to fit the creature if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2014)

"Alright enough sight-seeing, let's head over to that bluff," Dunkel declares as he prepares his mount.

OOC: If Dunkel can despite his lack of skill points in knowledge, he will try to figure out the lizard and rodent.  Made it on the lizard, missed on the rodent.
1d20=19, 1d20=2


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2014)

[section]"Okay, that one is a little more dangerous.  But, he just got dinner, so he might leave us alone.  It was a river drake.  Their kind are little cousins of the black swamp dragons.  So, watch out for it trying to spit at you.  It spits acid like just like the big guys.  In other words, don't let it get close.  Acid burns are a bitch to heal."

"As to stay or go in now, I have used few of my spells so far, so I can go in now."
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: talk
Bubba: stand still
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2014)

Dunkel shudders a bit at the talk of acid and adds his own information.  "The rodent looking creature was a Nutria, or River-Rat. Common enough in swamps and rivers out here, and usually nay dangerous to those larger than it.  So we should be alright with them."


----------



## BigB (Oct 24, 2014)

Crue turns Penelope back toward the bluff and the goblin lair. "Our destination awaits." He gets his wand on magic missiles ready just in case they run into something hungry.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

Cruendithas

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 25, 2014)

As the group discusses options, the wind brings new information, in the form of a scent. The air noticably carries a hint of smoke as a gentle breeze wafts in from the north west. This would be roughly in the direction of your destination, but pulling away from the river more.


----------



## BigB (Oct 27, 2014)

Crue points in the direction of the smoke. "Could be a camp fire. We should check it out before moving on. Good to at least know what is behind us."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Cruendithas
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 27, 2014)

Dunkel shrugs and says, "I'm all for checking it out.  Anything would be better than standing any longer in a field of gnoll carcasses."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2014)

[section]

"Are we all agreed, then? We check it out?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=The Plan]It seems you're leaning towards the 'check it out' plan. If so (and a few have yet to speak, which is why I qualify it as such) let me know some of the basics. Who's going? What order, spacing, etc. Taking mounts? Some mounts, not others? If any mount are left, what are you doing with them? Etc, etc, etc.

Oh, BTW, it looks like you'll be headed up a hill, although not nearly so steep than if you tried to bee-line to the apparent location of the site. That's an outright bluff over the river.

And questions? Feel free to ask if I've not provided enough information. I'll fill you in.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 28, 2014)

OOC: Dunkel will take the rear again, so he can protect from ambushes.  He'll lead his mount by its reigns in order to help it over the uneven terrain.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2014)

[section]"Yep. That way Bubba."  Mystie stays in the saddle as she has Bubba take the lead as the group heads off towards the smoke.  She may not be the best person to be on point, but it means she is not staring at the tails of her taller compatriots.
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: riding Bubba
Bubba: taking lead
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2014)

[section]

Jonas takes Myrtle's reins in hand and leads her along behind Mystie and Bubba. As they walk, the big half-orc is speaking gently to the mare. "I thank you for bearing my great bulk so gently; I'd little cause to ride 'ere now, and you've done well with my clumsiness. Take no worry about that business before. We'll figure it out after a bit, once everyone's had a chance to calm themselves somewhat. Those little folk can be quite excitable, hey?"

He keeps his senses open to the environment, trying to get a clue as to what awaits the group before they stumble upon it.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+10=21)[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 29, 2014)

Seeing others dismount Crue does the same. Not an expert rider so he decides it may be better to walk in case of danger. He takes up a position in the middle of the group leading Penelope.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs and follows suit. She dismounts from her pony and leads the beast along with the others. As usual she sticks to the front near Mystie.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 30, 2014)

*OOC:*


Update tonight. Work has been a pain (I worked almost 40 hours in the last 3 days) so getting time for anything more than basic description has been difficult.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 30, 2014)

Wahyu did naught but shrug and follow along, though he did not dismount his pony.


----------



## Aura (Oct 31, 2014)

The group heads up the less severe slope, towards the apparent source of the smokey odor, rather than confronting the bluff directly. Along the way, Jonas gives words of comfort to Myrtle, who has calmed appreciably since the dust-up at the end of the battle with the gnolls. She responds with some nickering and other similar subvocalizaitons.

Keeping a watchful eye up the hill proves to be a bit difficult, particularly towards the summit of the bluff over the Orino (forward and to the right, as you head up). From your perspective, the low sun is right on the horizon as you head up the hill, although reaching the top would change that. The sun, still yellow and bright, also makes it difficult to look toward the likely location of whatever is making the smoke, although it is less of an impediment than when you look right.

Despite this, at the summit of the bluff, more than 100 yards distant still, Hawk thinks she spies a smallish figure with two notable features. First, the head is clearly, almost comically, oversized. And second, it has a bow. Before she can verify, it ducks out of view, the underbrush and distance providing ample opportunities to break contact.

Soon after, the chatter begins, and even an odd chant. And although few in the group understand it, it's a known sound: the pig language of the goblins…

[sblock=Mystie]The initial voice cries out: "Big people come, with dogs and horses! And gnomes!"
It is met with: "Gnomes?" "Gnomes!"
Eventually, another chants: "Dinner dinner, stoke the fire, add more wood, make it higher! Yea, gnomes!"
After that, the sound of laughter makes picking out specific voices impossible.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2014)

[section]

Jonas sighs heavily, shaking his head as he scoops the massive flail from its hook on his weapon belt. "Well, we know what's built the fire now. It seems that by the time we get to our goal we'll have made the entire region safe for civilization to move in."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Draw Heavy Flail[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2014)

Dunkel moves up quickly alongside Jonas, readies his axe, and says, "Goblins.  I hate goblins.  Beware their tricks."  He touches Jonas and casts a _bless_ spell.  "One-eyed lord, protect and guide this man as he seeks to bury his flail into the craniums of your enemies."

OOC: Bless will affect all of us for the next two minutes.  
Area The caster and all allies within a 50-ft. burst, centered on the caster
Duration 1 min./level
Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Bless counters and dispels bane.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 2nd level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 18/18
Init: +3
CMB: +4
CMD: 15
Fort: +6, Reflex: +2, Will: +7
Speed: 20 feet
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (1) + Ability (2) + Misc (1) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Bless
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person 
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 31, 2014)

"Goblins. Disgusting creatures. We are doing the region a service. Besides don't want them setting traps while we are taking care of our job." Crue with wand ready prepares to face the hated goblins. The disgusting creatures are racial enemies to gnomes and this hatred runs deep within him. He has encountered them before with his parents and they taught him the best ways to kill goblins. He leaves Penelope to graze giving her the command to guard in case one of the beasts finds the pony.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

Wand CLW 10/10
Wand MM 25/25


[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2014)

[section]"Yep. Those are goblins and they want us gnomes for dinner.  I'm surprised they want us more than the horses."  Mystie draws her crossbow and loads it while looking out trying to spot any more of the little bastards. 
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: move: draw crossbow, std: load, free: Perception (1d20+5=15)
Bubba: standing still
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk releases her pony and draws her sword. She begins to advance toward where she spotted the goblin.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 2, 2014)

[sblock=Initial Actions]Giving Wahyu a chance to get his initial action in.

In the meantime, I thought I'd mention the scenario rules of getting yourselves up the hill. 
1) As mentioned in the description, it's over 100 yards, and it's uphill. The distance will be treated as 320 feet to the position where the first goblin was seen, so all distances will be relative to that point.
2) Movement will be measured in feet and added or subtracted, depending on whether you are closing or opening the distance with your move. (Closing seems to be the initial preference of Hawk, at least.)
3) It is not a hard climb, but enough of one that, overall, movement uphill (closing) will be multiplied by 3/4. Fractions of a 5' square will be retained until you find yourself on a formal map.
4) Obviously, at some point (based on enemy movement and other factors) you'll hit a local battle map, either in part, or as a group, depending on what you all do. However, it's possible for aggressive actions to resolve even before you're on said map, such as archery attacks.
5) Riding checks may be required of any mounted movement. It doesn't look terribly challenging, but it's definitely harder than a flat plain.
6) You may RUN. See page 188 of Core. Short form: FULL ROUND action, x4 move on your base, may run a number of rounds equal to your Con before having to roll a check. There is scattered shrubs, rocks, etc, that are far enough apart you can navigate them, the slope is gentle and doesn't, unto itself, interrupt running.
7) We have a spell in play (Bless, 20r) and apparent enemies seem aware of your approach. So you are on the clock.

Combining 3 and 6, you can potentially run 3x your normal move score per round. That would be 60' for Dunkel, 90' for Jonas, etc.

Now is a good time for questions for anything not mentioned above.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 2, 2014)

So much for sleep. Wahyu was growing tired, but it seemed that there was not much choice in the matter, as foes would be upon them soon. He was curious, though, about this new seeming racial rivalry between the goblins and the gnomes. He made it a mental note to bring it up later as he drew and drew back his crossbow.
[sblock=OOC]He mimics Mystie's actions.
Perception (1d20+5=18)
Also, I'm going to assume that Pass Without Trace has faded by now.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+5, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect:
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]​


----------



## Aura (Nov 3, 2014)

As the group prepares and Hawk begins to advance, the din of goblinish chatter continues. One pops up to the north (left) just enough to point and exclaim something, then covers down behind the rock outcropping he was hiding behind.

One thing is certain: You're hearing a LOT of them.

[sblock=Actions]People draw weapons, Dunkel casts bless (20 rounds). Hawk advances 60'. The goblins do nothing productive that you can see.

Reminder: This is the same day as the gnoll 'battle', such as it was.

Here is the player characters, their position from the reference point, and applicable conditionals
Cruendithas: +320' (bless)
Dunkel: +320' (bless)
Hawk: +260' (bless)
Jonas: +320' (bless)
Mystie: +320' (mounted, bless)
Wahyu: +320' (mounted, bless)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie]The one you saw exclaims, "I call the weird grey one! Looks tasty!" It's getting a little harder to hear once he ducks back down, but there seems to be some kind of disagreement over whether he can 'call' food like that.[/sblock]
[sblock=Wahyu]Yes, the previous fight was much earlier that day. So the Pass Without Trace is depleted.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2014)

[section]

"Let's be about it then, my friends! Sooner started, sooner done." Jonas feels a bit of reckless courage as the spiritual energy from the spell fills him, and he sets off at a ground eating lope up the hill.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Advance 90'.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 3, 2014)

[section]"Run Bubba Run!"  Mystie grabs Bubba's collar for extra support with one hand and waves the crossbow around with the other as they charge into battle.  She keeps Bubba just ahead of the others, so that the goblins can see that is a gnome leading the charge and bringing their doom!
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Ride check+military saddle (1d20-1+2=18) guide Bubba to stay 10' ahead of our pack
Bubba: run, move 100' out of 120'
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk quickens her advance toward where she spotted the goblin.

[sblock=Action]Run action up slope for 120 feet (90 feet effective).[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 3, 2014)

Crue calls upon his magic to once again allow him to keep pace and follows the others as they run up the hill keeping some distance behind Hawk and Jonas. At this pace it is near impossible to watch for traps and he certainly does not want to run blindly into one and then there is the chatter which sounds like a lot of the beasts are ahead.

[sblock]
cast expeditious retreat
move 50' following Hawk and Jonas
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 25/25

effects:  Expeditious Retreat +30 base move   29/30 rounds
             Bless

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2014)

As Dunkel advances, he shouts, "Watch out for your mounts.  We don't want to find ourselves fighting a force of these goblins, while a smaller force comes from a flank and steals our stuff."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 2nd level Dwarven Cleric
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 18/18
Init: +3
CMB: +4
CMD: 15
Fort: +6, Reflex: +2, Will: +7
Speed: 20 feet
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (1) + Ability (2) + Misc (1) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Bless
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 5, 2014)

Despite the difficulty seeing, two figures can be seen popping up and pointing bows in your direction. They chatter between each other as their aim sways from between Jonas and Mystie…

[sblock=Wahyu left to move]If you wish to confront the hill on pony back, you'll need a ride check. Otherwise, quick dismount is a DC ride check, with no penalty for failing--you just end up taking a move action to dismount if you fail.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie]They are arguing, and it goes something like this: "Big guy!" "No, gnome!" "Dangerous!" "Tasty!"[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 9, 2014)

Hawk continues to lead, charging up the hill with near-reckless abandon. She is followed my Mystie (upon Bubba's back) and Cruendithas, who is keeping pace with amazingly swift strides. Right behind them thunders Jonas, demanding the goblins' attention despite not being known to taste particularly good. Finally, Dunkel and Wahyu bring up the rear.

For his part, Wahyu is having a little difficulty getting Ripley to really run up the hill, into the sun, over less than optimal footing and towards screaming goblins. Although not easily spooked, Ridley is being a little timid in light of the conditions.

For their part, the goblins can't seem to agree on who needs to be shot, and each of them directs their arrow towards the target they are individually arguing for. Despite the fact Mystie and Jonas are unable to really avoid much of anything, the arrows are so poorly launched that neither strike home.

[sblock=Combat]I'm going to NPC Wahyu this round so we can get moving. He tries his riding check (DC 10), fails, and is unable to get his pony, Ridley, to run. Ridely double moves.

Goblin Scout 1 shoots at Mystie and misses. Goblin Scout 2 shoots at Jonas and misses.

Here is the player characters, their position from the reference point, and applicable conditionals:
Cruendithas: +220' (bless 19r)
Dunkel: +260' (bless 19r)
Hawk: +170' (bless 19r)
Jonas: +230' (bless 19r)
Mystie: +220' (mounted, bless 19r)
Wahyu: +260' (mounted, bless 19r)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie]The two goblins with bows mock each other about the poor shooting as a chorus begins in the background from a number of unseen little monsters:

"Bash em in, scoop em out,
Gnome brains make us scream and shout!
Their dumb friends, gonna rout,
when we hit em on the snout!"

Despite annoying every other sentient race with terrible songs chanted as loud as they can, goblins have yet to go extinct. Weird.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk continues to quickly advance toward where she spotted the goblin.

[sblock=Action]Run action up the slope for 120 feet (90 feet effective).[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 10, 2014)

Teeth clenched as he closes on the enemy, Crue keeps moving toward the goblins as fast as he can. His reckless rush does not allow him to take advantage of the cover so he hopes they are not very good archers.

[sblock]
run (base move 20' + 30' *4 * 3/4 = 150) to a position approximately 90' from the goblins
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 25/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 28/30 rounds
 Bless

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2014)

Dunkel will continue to rush forward at a run, holding up his shield to provide as much protection to him and his mount that he can manage.


----------



## Aura (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=Cruendithas]Basically, running requires you minimize obstructions and maintain a straight line course. So it is the direct opposite of moving rock to rock to seek cover.[/sblock]
[sblock=Minor Regret]I should have conducted two rounds of action last round to speed things up--but now you're close enough that doing so at this time could create problems, so we're gonna have to round by round it just a little more before things get more interesting. Well, not that goblins singing isn't amusing, but I'd bet you all want high adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2014)

[section]

Now committed to his course Jonas continues his headlong rush toward the goblins, determined to give them as little opportunity to pepper him with arrows as possible.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Advance 90'.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=Aura] Sorry about that. I edited the post for a reckless run at the goblins. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 12, 2014)

[section]"Run Bubba Run!  Catch up to Hawk!"  Mystie continues to hold on tightly with one hand while Bubba rushes up the hillside.
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Ride check+military saddle (1d20-1+2=13) guide Bubba to stay 10' ahead of our pack, Perception (find/count goblins) (1d20+4=10)
Bubba: full run, move 160' for effective 120'
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 12, 2014)

_There is safety in numbers_, Wahyu thought as he urged Ridley along to stay as close to the group as he could, attempting to make himself as small a target as he could manage in the meanwhile.
[sblock=OOC]Wahyu will take whatever action he needs to catch up and stay with the group.
Ride (1d20+1=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 12, 2014)

The background chatter of the enemy comes to an abrupt end as the heroes close in on the suspected goblin position. The two archers do not pop back up and shoot, either. The only sound is the beating of feet, paws and hooves on the ground. Cruendithas makes an amazing sprint, passing everyone to overtake the lead. Towards the back, Dunkel runs as best he can (leading Rawhide) and Wahyu keeps pace on Ridley, who continues to have reservation about the uneven terrain.

Straight ahead, a narrow, wispy tendril of smoke can be seen wafting up from somewhere behind the rock outcropping one of the goblins was using as cover.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]No attacks on the heroes this round. No goblins come into view, and no goblins are heard.

The slope levels out past the reference point, so knowing precisely what is up there is still impossible through casual observation.

Here are the player characters, their position from the reference point, and applicable conditionals:
Cruendithas: +70' (bless 18r)
Dunkel: +200' (bless 18r)
Hawk: +80' (bless 18r)
Jonas: +140' (bless 18r)
Mystie: +100' (mounted, bless 18r)
Wahyu: +200' (mounted, bless 18r)

Everyone is up as the leaders of the pack close in.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk finishes her advance toward where she spotted the goblin.

[sblock=Action]Run action up the slope for 80 feet.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/10[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 12, 2014)

As Hawk runs past Crue is content to let her go. He will move to a position with cover and scan the field for any goblins or signs of a trap.

[sblock]
perception check 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 25/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 27/30 rounds
 Bless

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2014)

Dunkel simply accepts the fact that he is falling behind, though he does his utmost to keep running in order to avoid falling back too far.  He is not worried, however, as he trusts in his god and his axe.  "Get 'em lads!  I'll watch our backsides!"  A bit of worry begins to creep into his thoughts, however, as he cannot help but wonder why the enemy has yet to attack.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 13, 2014)

So to did Wahyu reach this conclusion as he slowed down his mount to match speed with the dwarf. There was no sense in hurrying on ahead when there would be no chance of catching up with others, and would leave both he and Dunkel isolated. Besides, he supposed holy men should stick together, should they not?
[sblock=OOC]He matches whatever move Dunkel is taking.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6*, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless*
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/6

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2014)

[section]

Jonas plugs along gamely, doing his best to keep up with the leaders of the group and get about his business of helping these Goblins in their Transition.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Advance 90'.[/sblock]
_______________
 [sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 15, 2014)

[section]"Run Bubba Run! She is still ahead of you."  Mystie continues to hold on tightly with one hand while Bubba rushes up the hillside.  She starts singing of glorious battles. 
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Ride check + military saddle (1d20-1+2=17) guide Bubba to stay 10' ahead of our pack, Perception (1d20+4=9) std: Start Inspire Courage bard song
Bubba: full run, move 160' for effective 120'
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: loaded crossbow
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Nov 17, 2014)

*Hilltop Battle Round 1*

Mystie, Hawk and Cruendithas crest the hill, with Crue seeking cover on the opposite side of the large rock while Hawk and Mystie rush forward. In the distance, a messy campsite with a fire going can be made out. However, with a bit more hill before you get there, lies a force of goblins.

In all, 10 goblins are spaced out on the slope and at the bottom of the hill, awaiting your arrival. The goblins armed with melee weapons have formed into element groups with a shield-man covering each of the long reach horse-choppers. Behind are the archers. In the center a long goblin points to Hawk with his dog-slicer sword and shouts a command. All 5 archers, with various types of bows, release their arrows at the same time. Arrows nick the rushing halfling as she closes the distance.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]As directed by Goblin D, all 5 archers (S, A, B) all shoot at Hawk, who is running and doesn't have Dex to AC. 3 hit (1 confirming a crit) and do a total of *4* points of damage. (Yes, mull that over in your head.) All the melee guys wait, weapons ready.

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Hawk: 4 dam/38 (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Mystie: 0 dam/45 (mounted, bless 17r, inspire courage)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 17r, inspire courage)
Goblin L: 0 dam/?, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 0 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: 0 dam/?, AC 18, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin H2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow

Ditzie Map: Map

New thing: I am using a Ditzie map for this encounter. If it goes well I'll be doing that more often. It was a lot of work to get it going, but I hope it gets easier.

Novice-Fu Tutorial for Using Ditzie Maps:
(1) Click on the MOST RECENT map from either the DM or player (you may have to open sblocks to find it)
(2) Move your token
(3) Without clicking on the URL address, click return
(4) Map will refresh and a new URL presented
(5) Copy new URL and put into your post

Hero Arrival Schedule
I've estimated the players that didn't have enough move to start on the map in round one:
- Jonas places his token next to P17 as his round 1 action, having finished a double move.
- Dunkel and Wahyu place their tokens next to P17 as their round 2 action, having finished a RUN.

Terrain: There is a lot of slopes that cost 2 to enter from the lower square, as previous battle. There are also just generally rough terrain spaces, such as P17 (the large rock used as reference, also usable as cover), K9, O10/O11/P11/P12/Q11/Q12, N10, C4, and H2/H3/I2.

Goblin identifications: Each goblin token has a letter corresponding on the left side identifying what type of goblin it is. There is a VERY rough identification on the combat roster already, detailing weapons and AC. If you want to know more, just ask. Also, there are multiple Goblins with same marker letter (2 A's, 2 S's and 2 H's.) If any of these survive a hit, we'll worry make some sort of notation differentiating them on the combat notes. All the others are uniques.

Reiteration:
Hawk, Crue and Mystie act now
Jonas place your token
Dunkel and Wahyu nothing this round, but placing next round[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2014)

Dunkel still runs forward, but raises his shield for cover, after seeing the arrows coming down on his allies.


----------



## BigB (Nov 17, 2014)

Crue sneers at the goblins arrayed in front of them. "May luck guide my hand to bring down these foulest of creatures." Drawing on the energy within the wand Crue sends a missle toward goblin D. Hoping that if the one blabbering in their infernal tongue goes down the others may soon follow.


[sblock]
continue using rock for partial cover
activate Archaeologist's Luck
UMD to activate wand of magic missiles 1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34
magic missile damage 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 2/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 24/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 26/30 rounds
 Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk charges forward while screaming a battle cry. "Aaaaeeeee!" At the end of her charge she swings at one of the goblins.

CURRENT MAP

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions: Charging, raging with reckless abandon. +2 to hit; -2 to AC because of charge.

Rolls: Attack roll against Goblin H: 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26
Damage roll: 1D10+7 = [5]+7 = 12
[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 43/44
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: bless, inspire courage, raged, reckless abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 6/10[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 18, 2014)

*Hilltop Battle Mid-Round 1 Update*

Cruendithas directs a magical missile to strike the goblin directing the archers, hitting him and taking some of the wind out of his sails. However, he doesn't fall, screaming what are almost surely racial slurs at his assailant.

Almost immediately after, Hawk begins her lone warrior charge on one of the goblin positions. However, she finds they are ready for her. The little monster wielding the 'horse chopper', as the goblins dub their standard pole arm, strikes at Hawk in two quick stabs, one connecting as she steps in. Almost simultaneously, Hawk lowers the boom on the malicious beast as his comrade takes advantage of her open position, cutting into her with his small sword as the first goblin falls. Although Hawk weathers the blow, she knows she has been hit.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Goblin H2 goblin strikes with readied action when Hawk enters K12. Misses. He then AoO strikes when she leaves K12. Hits, 8 damage. Goblin L strikes Hawk when she enters J12. Hits, 12 damage. Hawk then cuts down Goblin H2 (-6 and dying).

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Hawk: 24 dam/38+rage (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 17r, inspire courage)
Mystie: 0 dam/45 (mounted, bless 17r, inspire courage)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 17r, inspire courage)
Goblin L: 0 dam/?, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 0 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: 4 dam/?, AC 18, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 12 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 19, 2014)

[section]Mystie lets the crossbow quarrel fly.  It's path is true and catches one of the goblins.  Mystie points at it with the crossbow in her hand,  "Bubba, kill that one!" "Gnome and orc; dwarf and halfling.  All the kin of humans shall crush the goblin vermin!"  Bubba charges, but there is a shrub in the way, so he goes after the little beastie that was beside the one she pointed at.  His gallop was strong, but he was not able to get a hold of the foul creature.    

updated map
Bard Song: +1 to attack and damage
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Fire crossbow at horsechopper wielder H1 (1d20+2=21) hits for crossbow damage to H1 (1d6=3), free continue bardsong, move: order Bubba to attack 
Edit: confirming crossbow crit + IC (1d20+2+1=16) hits for crossbow crit damage (1d6=4) and the 2 from Inspire Courage brings that to 9 total damage to H1
Bubba: charge attack F attack bite+charge+IC (1d20+3+2+1=13) missed
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 45/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 2/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *6* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: fired crossbow
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Nov 19, 2014)

[sblock=Hawk damage]Hawk's accumulated damage is reduced by 5, 1 pt per hit, due to her DR 1/-. Thus, she has now taken only 19 points of damage, not 24.[/sblock][sblock=Mystie's crossbow shot]You benefit from your own bard song, increasing damage to 4 on the horse chopper wielding goblin. Also, 19 is a crit threat with a crossbow (19-20/x2), so you can check that.[/sblock][sblock=Jonas]By double moving, you end up on either side of the reference rock, your choice. However, if you wish to risk a run (losing Dex), you may pick a reasonable square further in on the field.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]He'll run - put him next to the closest gobbo he can reach (or, if he can't reach one, as close as he can get).[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 19, 2014)

*Hilltop Battle Round 2*

Aiming dead square on the enemy goblin, Mystie's aim is true and the bolt slams into her target's chest. With a squee of pain, the disgusting little creature crumples to the ground. However, urging Bubba into a charge fails to connect with the shield-using monster is not quite as successful, with the enemy being ready for Bubba's attack. Deftly side-stepping the great mastiff, he backhand cuts Mystie on the spin.

Jonas thunders onto the scene, causing a bit of uproar amongst the goblinish ranks. However, one directing the arrow attacks seems to calm them.[sblock=Mystie]He yells, "Settle down, just an orc! First hafting, THEN gnome, THEN orc… ready…"[/sblock]

The goblin Hawk is tangling with moves quickly, taking full advantage of his position while he can. His blade strikes true, although he seems to have a puzzled look on his face, like something was wrong and somehow things didn't work out as well as he'd like. He shrugs and, looking over his shoulder just a moment, steps back, smiling at Hawk devilishly.

At that moment, the goblin calling the archery attacks points at Hawk once again. However, instead of coordinated attacks in unison, difference of opinion washes over the goblins. Two attack Hawk as directed, although their aim is muddled--perhaps they are paying too much attention to the argument offered by the others. The two closest to Mystie move to better positions, for good effect, sinking one arrow each into the object of goblinish hatred. For his part, the crossbowman merely pulls out a potion and drinks it, seemingly less interested in the entire argument.

Apparently peeved over the lack of unity, the goblin directing the archers moves in on Jonas and tries to cut him, only to fail. Shortly after, the goblin with the dog slicer attacking Mystie tries his luck, and finds himself unable to connect, with Bubba rearing up enough to foul his aim.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Mystie takes out the other horse chopper wielding goblin, leaving it bleeding to death on the ground. As Bubba moves it, he triggers the sword+dogslicer goblin's reserved action. He attacks Mystie, hitting for 3. Jonas then moves onto the map, using a run so he is within move action of the primary area of combat, but denied Dex modifier to AC until he moves again.

Turn 2 begins

Goblin L attacks Hawk. Natural 20 to hit, 12 damage. Mystie's misfortune intervenes and forces a reroll, for a normal hit, 11 damage (modified to 10 due to DR). He shifts one square away, to I-10. (Mystie basically saved 12 pts of damage on Hawk.)

Goblin D motions for archers to concentrate on Hawk. However, the two closer to Mystie argue and shoot her instead, raving about killing gnome. They move into better positions. The scout (S) zings Mystie good for 3 points despite the -4 penalty. However, he is outperformed by the archer (A) with the longbow close-by, who crit threats and confirms with the -4, doing a whopping 14 point hit. (Ridiculously lucky.) The archer and scout near Hawk miss entirely. The crossbowman attacks neither target, but instead quaffs a potion of some sort.

Goblin D moves in and attacks Jonas. Misses. Goblin F continues to attack Mystie. Misses.

Observations of the Goblins: Goblins L and F both have chain mail armor and shield. And while F fights with a lot of skill, L combines it with power and lethality. Goblin B may have quite a few potions, now that you look at him, on a bandolier.

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 16r, inspire courage)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 16r, inspire courage)
Hawk: 29 dam/38+ (bless 16r, inspire courage)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 16r, inspire courage)
Mystie: 20 dam/45 (mounted, bless 16r, inspire courage)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 16r, inspire courage)
Goblin L: 0 dam/?, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 0 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: 4 dam/?, AC 18, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: Bleeding out, 13 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 10 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow

Ditzie Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/546c4b628ba53

Cruendithas, Mystie, Hawk and Jonas move normally. Dunkel and Wahyu may place their tokens next to the reference rock in the SE corner of the map.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2014)

[section]

Jonas roars onto the scene, his huge flail whirring violent circles around him. He skids to a stop, transferring the momentum of his massive body and the speed of the flail into a strike that smashes against the shield of the nearest goblin. Bones and joints creak . . .​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack (1d20+8=27) (Crit Confirm (1d20+8=15) fails) for Damage (1d10+8=15) vs Goblin D.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)]Jonas Psalter[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 19, 2014)

With Jonas on the scene swinging his flail, Crue shifts his attention to the goblin threatening Mystie. He calls on the magical energy within the wand once again releasing another missile upon his enemy. He risks a moment to look back for the others. Seeing they are closing on the battle he feels relieved that Mystie and Hawk will have sufficient backup and the group will deliver the enemy to their foul gods hands.


[sblock]
continue using rock for partial cover
 activate Archaeologist's Luck
wand of MM on Goblin F
UMD to activate wand= 32 and damage = 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 1/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 23/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 25/30 rounds
 Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk steps up to goblin and swings.

CURRENT MAP

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions: 5-foot step and attack.

Rolls: Attack roll against Goblin L: 1D20+12 = [7]+12 = 19 miss[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/44
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: bless, inspire courage, raged, reckless abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 5/10[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 19, 2014)

The goblin falls to Jonas' mighty swing, crushing his shoulder with a wound so massive that he could not have possibly survived. Meanwhile, a magical missile pelts the goblin attacking Mystie.

A few feet from Jonas, Hawk has run into difficulty with her opponent. He keeps close to her where his dog-slicer can be used effectively, but making it hard for her to develop power to her blows. Her blow is stopped short by his shield.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Mid round update:
Goblin D dies. Goblin F is hit by magic missile.
Ditzie Map update: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/546cdbca26f38
Still to play: Mystie
Still to place tokens: Wahyu, Dunkel[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 19, 2014)

[section]Mystie lets go of the crossbow and grabs her holy symbol.  A wave of white light caresses and heals her allies while avoiding the most of the little beasties, whether they are standing or on the bloody ground.   "Goblins fall, squish and sputter, their blood shall feed the worms!"  Bubba bites again, but there is too much metal on this gobbie to get his teeth to sink in.

same map
Bard Song: +1 to attack and damage, Channel heal Hawk and Mystie 6
[sblock=Actions]Mystie:Channel Positive Healing Energy (2d6=6) excluding H1 H2 L D F goblins, healing A? S1 and S2 possibly, free continue bardsong

Bubba: Bite attack+IC (1d20+3+1=16) miss
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 25+6/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 1/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: dropped crossbow
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2014)

Now that Dunkel is less worried about running into a trap, he remounts, and rides forward while brandishing his axe.

OOC: P18 to M15.

Current Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/546cffcb84ea6

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric (awaiting level 2 approval)
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 20, 2014)

Wahyu did not know how much more duress today he could ask of his Lady by invoking her name, so he would have to resort to violent action. Raising his crossbow, he took aim at one of the archers and squeezed the lever, but alas, the shot went wide. The oracle simply grimaced and nocked another bolt. This was not a task to which he was best suited.

Map[sblock=OOC]He commands Ridley to take a 5 foot step from Q16 to P15.
Ranged Attack (1d20+7=12)
I can't remember if his crossbow was already loaded or not. If it was, then he reloads after he attacks, if not, then before. [/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+7^*, 1d6+1^, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless*, Inspire Courage^
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/6

Used Items:
Bolts (1/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]​


----------



## Aura (Nov 21, 2014)

*Hilltop Battle Round 3*

The goblin fighting Hawk spins, cutting her again with a deft slice while keeping the raging barbarian off-balance. Coming out of the spin, he flashes a comfortable smile before stepping back and calling out in gutter-speak. The two bow using goblins north of Hawk answer the call, but their arrows fail to find the target.

Meanwhile, the dog-slicer and shield user on Mystie continues to fight on, having just weathered the magical missile from Cruendithas. Not as fancy or as heavy hitting, he cuts the gnome while shielding off Bubba's counterattack. He babbles as well, which draws a response from his more capable teammate.
[sblock=Mystie]The dialogue:
Goblin F: "Stinkfoot, how goes?"
Goblin L: "Sloppy rage fighter almost dead. I'll pick up orc!"
Goblin F: "Kay!"[/sblock]However, it is the cackling goblin running down the slop that catches Mystie's attention. Shouting in common, "The BOMB ha ha ha ha!," he sweeps in and throws a bomb at Mother Rabbit's servant. Flames erupt, burning Mystie and singing Bubba as well, producing a yelp of pain from the latter.

Frightened by Jonas' ferocity, one of the archers previously shooting at Mystie (and with great luck there) turns to him, but misses badly, cowed by savage strike to one of his fellows.

With the wear and tear building, reinforcements begin to arrive for the heroes. Dunkel and Wahyu enter the fray.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Goblin L hits Hawk for 10 (9 after DR), steps back to I-9. Goblins A and S north of Hawk both shoot at her, miss, and move a little bit more away.

Goblin F hits Mystie for 4, steps back to M-8. Goblin B moves in and throws bomb for 14 damage. Bubba makes save for splash and takes 2. Goblin S west of Mystie shoots her for 1.

Goblin A west of Jonas shoots at him, but misses.

No Misfortune from Mystie this round. The only good d20 roll by the goblins was by L, who has already been effected. The other good roll was damage, not d20 (bomb).

Reminder: The horses/ponies are not war trained, although you can get pretty close to target with them without them freaking out.

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Hawk: 32* dam/38+ (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Mystie: 33 dam/45 (mounted, bless 15r, inspire courage)
Bubba: 2 dam/16 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 15r, inspire courage)
Goblin L: 0 dam/?, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 5 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: Dead, 19 dam/6, AC 18, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: Bleeding out, 14 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 9 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow, bombs
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow

EVERYONE is up.

* HP correction for Hawk, was originally stated as 34.

Ditzie Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/546eea810b50b[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2014)

[section]

*"On my way, Hawk!"* bellows Jonas, his usually gentle bass rumble grown to a roar that easily pierces the sounds of the battlefield. His flail whirrs once more, the half-orc's massive shoulders twirling the heavy ball as though it weighs nothing. He moves in on the goblin facing Hawk, his preliminary attack more a feint than a true attempt to connect.​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack (1d20+8=16) vs Goblin L.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)]Jonas Psalter[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2014)

Dunkel moves his pony forward and strikes out with his battle-axe against the goblin in front of Mystie.

OOC: Dunkel moves from M15 to L9 and attacks with his axe.
1d20+5=19, 1d8+2=4
Most likely hit with a 19, damage of 4.  Added to hit bonus from Bless effect.

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/546f69f6bbf13

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric (awaiting level 2 approval)
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 21, 2014)

With the others advancing and dealing their own damage Cruendithas moves to aid Hawk. He places a hand on her shoulder to send the healing energy to her wounds. "Lets keep you on your feet alright. We have a few more to clean up here."

updated map


[sblock]
move to Hawks location
cast CLW 1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 1/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 23/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 24/30 rounds
 Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 22, 2014)

[sblock=Deuce Traveler]Rawhide is a pretty good non-combat mount in terms of keeping his cool, but he isn't formally war trained. The riding check for such a mount to be sent into active combat is normally DC 20, although I'll give it to you on a 15 due to his tough-as-nails mind.

Or, you can entertain modifying the plan, and that is to ride close to the goblin, dismount with a move action, 5 foot step into melee range, and attack with your standard action.

Or some other thing that I haven't thought of, but those are the two most obvious. Let me know.[/sblock][sblock=Commander Fallout]Yes, you loaded your crossbow early on, at the same time Mystie did. So that means your action was shoot, then reload, giving you a loaded weapon for the beginning of your next action.

BTW, I have a character in LPF with a crossbow, and to help myself I keep track of the status in mini-stats as such:
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk circles around so that she can get into flanking position safely and then swings at GoblinL.

CURRENT MAP

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions: Moving J-11, I-11, H-11, G-10, H-9. Total to hit is +10 base, +1 Bless, +1 Inspire Courage, +2 flanking; for +14. Total damage is 1d10+6, +1 Inspire Courage; for 1d10+7.

Rolls: Attack roll against GoblinL: 1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28
Damage roll: 1D10+7 = [10]+7 = 17[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/44
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: bless, inspire courage, raged, reckless abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 4/10[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 24, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Deuce Traveler]Rawhide is a pretty good non-combat mount in terms of keeping his cool, but he isn't formally war trained. The riding check for such a mount to be sent into active combat is normally DC 20, although I'll give it to you on a 15 due to his tough-as-nails mind.
> 
> Or, you can entertain modifying the plan, and that is to ride close to the goblin, dismount with a move action, 5 foot step into melee range, and attack with your standard action.
> 
> Or some other thing that I haven't thought of, but those are the two most obvious. Let me know.[/sblock]




OOC: I'll go with your dismount plan with a move action, sir.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 25, 2014)

[section]Remembering one of the tactics that she has drilled into others,_ 'Don't let the healer fall'_, Mystie pulls back on Bubba's collar and moves him to a bit safer position behind the front lines. She channels again and another wave of white light caresses and heals her allies while avoiding the most of the goblins. "Victory shall be ours!"  Bubba didn't like the fire and was glad to step away from it.  "Jonas, careful, they want to target you!"

updated map
Bard Song: +1 to attack and damage, Channel selectively heal group 5
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: Channel Positive Energy selectively not HHDFL (2d6=5)  excluding H1 H2 L D F goblins, healing B, free continue bardsong for the last round
Bubba: move away from danger 10'
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 12+5/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 0/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *5* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14+5=16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: dropped crossbow
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Nov 25, 2014)

*Hilltop Battle Quick Update*

Dunkel rides up, slides off Rawhide and takes a swing at one of the melee-armed goblins, only to have the little blighter intercept his blow with his shield. Rawhide wisely beats a hasty retreat, clearing the path for those engaged in combat.

Jonas and Hawk takes advantage of the situation and surround the one that has been giving Hawk so much trouble. Jonas does the set-up, and Hawk comes in for the kill, slashing the goblin with her sword and taking the wind out of his sails.

Wahyu locates one of the two goblins that harassed the group on the way up the hill and sticks him in the shoulder with a quarrel from his crossbow. Although the goblin does not die, another wound that serious looks as if it will be his last.

Finally, backing up the group's efforts to exterminate the goblin menace, Mystie channels more positive energy (healing herself, Hawk, and a much appreciative Bubba) and Cruendithas applies healing directly to Hawk, pulling her away from death's gate.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]I'm just working with spare time here, so I thought I'd give you all the results on how well you did this round. GoblinL was hit for well over half his hit points by Hawk, and Goblin S2 (the one to the south) was hit for about half by Wahyu.

updated map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/5474d03e3ae86

GOBLINS are up. Hopefully more slashing, shooting, and bombing tonight. Then we'll get to the part where you guys tear them up some more. 

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Hawk: 19 dam/38+ (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Mystie: 28 dam/45 (mounted, bless 15r, inspire courage)
Bubba: 0 dam/16 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 15r, inspire courage)
Goblin L: 17 dam/?, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 5 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: Dead, 19 dam/6, AC 18, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: Bleeding out, 14 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 9 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow, bombs
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 3 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 26, 2014)

*Round 4 Hilltop Battle*

After Hawk's rather powerful hit, the toughest of the goblins tries to assert his command over the rest. Shouting something in goblinish, he points southeast with his sword before using it to slash at Hawk again. Switching how he fights a bit, he assumes a more defensive stance and strikes, connecting solidly but not like before. He moves in the direction he previously pointed, careful not to expose himself to his two attackers.

Meanwhile, the other remaining goblin melee fighter flails ineffectively at Dunkel, his attack easily parried off. Frustrated, he steps eastward.

Unfortunately, the goblin archers and bomber don't listen to the combat directions of their seniors, and start engaging targets seemingly at random, with no two shooting the same target. Arrows clatter uselessly at the adventurer's feet as horribly aimed shots skitter this way and that.

And moving with remarkable speed, the goblin with the crossbow and bombs runs up the hill, around Hawk, and dips to within 20 feet of Cruendithas to throw another bomb, cackling with glee the who time. "Bomb?" he asks in the common tongue. "Bomb, bomb, bomb!" However, for all the hype, the explosive falls short, exploding harmlessly between thrower and target. Stopping just a moment, the goblin has a vague look of sad disappointment.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]GoblinL: Defensive fighting, +2 AC/-4 attack, hits Hawk for 6, steps southeast.
GoblinF: Normal attack on Dunkel, misses, steps east.
Archers shoot at random targets, and miss every time.
GoblinB runs around Hawk far enough to not draw an attack, then throws a bomb at Cruendithas. However, it comes up short 2 squares.

Only one hit for Mystie's Misfortune to foul up, and it's GoblinL again, who is immune for the rest of the day.

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 14r, inspire courage)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 14r, inspire courage)
Hawk: 25 dam/38+ (bless 14r, inspire courage)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 14r, inspire courage)
Mystie: 28 dam/45 (mounted, bless 14r, inspire courage)
Bubba: 0 dam/16 (bless 14r, inspire courage)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 14r, inspire courage)
Goblin L: 17 dam/?, AC 24, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 5 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: Dead, 19 dam/6, AC 18, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: Bleeding out, 14 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 9 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow, bombs
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 3 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow

New Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/547550e7c5bc0

EVERYONE is up.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk circles around so that she can get into flanking position safely and then swings at GoblinL.

CURRENT MAP

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions: Moving H-9, H-10, H11, I-12, H11. Total to hit is +10 base, +1 Bless, +1 Inspire Courage, +2 flanking; for +14.

Roll: Attack roll against GoblinL: 1D20+14 = [8]+14 = 22 miss[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/44
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: bless, inspire courage, raged, reckless abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/10[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2014)

[section]

Jonas is thrown off by the goblin's shift in posture and position. He brings the heavy flail around in a powerful arc, but the spiked ball _whiffs_ high over the little gobbo's head.​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Natural one on the attack roll. No movement.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)]Jonas Psalter[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2014)

Dunkel growls and pulls his axe back for another blow.  "Hold still this time, you wee biter." 

OOC: 19 hit, 7 damage vs Goblin F. 1d20+2=19, 1d8+2=7

Map: No change

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric (awaiting level 2 approval)
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 26, 2014)

Crue moves drawing his sword and energizing it with a bit of his magic energy although he misses completely. Caught in an awkward situation he hopes his friends can bring this goblin down before he pays the price for his charge into combat.

updated map


[sblock]
with wand in his off hand he moves to flanking position with goblin L drawing his shortsword
Activate arcane strike as swift action
attack goblin L 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13 1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Missed even with a +8. I guess he really should just keep his distance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM in off hand, short sword in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 1/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 23/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 23/30 rounds
 Bless

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 28, 2014)

*Mid-round update*

Fighting for his life, the goblin fending off Hawk and Jonas bats and weaves between them, barely managing to elude their attempts to finish him off and move on. Cruendithas steps into the fray to help, but the little goblin's defensive spin completely fouls his attack.

Meanwhile, Dunkel delivers a good, solid strike to his enemy, causing the little monster to stagger a step before resuming, albeit with a bit of heavier breathing and blood trickling from the two wounds he's received.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]I added up at least +5 in attack for Dunkel, bringing him to 22 and generating a hit. (+4 from character: 2 Str, 1 BAB, 1 Masterwork) and +1 from Bless/Inspire Courage. 7 damage applied.

Mapping error: Somewhere along the way, this round, Hawk's move did not get passed down, and so the spot Cruendithas tried to move into was taken. I chose an alternate spot for Cruendithas and updated the map. (Let me know if it is unacceptable.)

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/5478193e63c37

Note: Bless and Inspire Courage together result in +2 attack, +1 weapon damage, +1 charm and fear save.
[sblock=Redacted Text]Bless and Inspire Courage are both Morale bonuses and do not stack. So with Inspire Courage running you get +1 attack, weapon damage, fear and charm save and with only Bless, you get only +1 attack and fear save. This change is not retroactive to previous rounds. (If it matters at all, it might not, but I'm not going to check. Pfft.)[/sblock]

Minor fix: Applied bleeding damage to H1 and H2 that got missed one round.

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Hawk: 25 dam/38+ (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Mystie: 28 dam/45 (mounted, bless 15r, inspire courage)
Bubba: 0 dam/16 (bless 15r, inspire courage)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 15r, inspire courage)
Goblin L: 17 dam/?, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 12 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: Dead, 19 dam/6, AC 18, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: Bleeding out, 15 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 10 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow, bombs
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 3 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow

Still to act: Wahyu, Mystie[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 28, 2014)

[section]Mystie sees the chain on Jonas' flail kink and knot.  She points her finger and it straightens out, but the ball still bounces off of the tough little goblin's shield instead of his big fat head. She channels again and another wave of white light caresses and heals her allies while avoiding the most of the goblins. But her voice croaks as she tries to continue inspiring her troops.

same map
Channel selectively heal group 7
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: immediate attempt to negate Jonas's nat 1 power attack+bless+IC+flank: 1D20+6+1+1+2 = [7]+6+1+1+2 = 17 still didn't hit
free: ended bardsong (ran out of rounds/day) 
std: Channel Positive Energy: 2D6 = [2, 5] = 7  excluding H1 H2 L D F goblins, healing B, 
Bubba: 
[/sblock][sblock=OOCBard's Inspire Courage: _"An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 *competence* bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls."_ p.37.  So, it actually does stack with Bless.  The only part that doesn't stack is +1 vs. Fear from both. [/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 17+7/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 0/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *3* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Jonas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14+5=16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: nothing
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Nov 28, 2014)

[sblock=Bless and Inspire Courage]Righto. I misread that, and get thrown off with this habit they have of assigning part of a buff to one effect and the rest to another. I'll update previous post.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 30, 2014)

These things went boom. Vials and jars full of some arcane substance, that unleashed light and fire, as if to mimic sorcery. Such seemed odd to Wahyu, who could not comprehend how such curde and cruel animals could concoct such deadly armaments. Such a notion was only reinforced by the fact that they did not seem to know how to use such weapons effectively at all. Still, such a hit from a device such as that could spell doom for any one of them. Ridley loped along under him as he began chanting, smoke again swirling and dancing around his fingers.
*"Bomb?"* He began, *"No..."* 
The spell shot from his palm, *"...Gone."*

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]He moves Ridley to L14 before casting Cause Fear on the Bomber. DC 14 Will.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: 1 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Perception: +5, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+7^*, 1d6+1^, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless*, Inspire Courage^
Spells Remaining (1st): 1/6

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]​


----------



## Aura (Dec 1, 2014)

*Round 5 Hilltop Battle*

As Wahyu casts his spell, Mystie's healing energy washes over the group, healing herself and Hawk. The mad bomber almost immediately turns and goes screaming off to the north. Thanks to his clearly unnatural rate of movement and large amounts of clutter, he soon cannot be seen, although the sounds of his frightened babbles can still be heard.

The head goblin, still trapped between Hawk, Cruendithas and Jonas, yells obscenities at the fleeing bomber for a moment, before trying to signaling the archers to fill Mystie with arrow-holes. This time they respond, and a hail of arrows flies down on the gnome, barbs hitting her several times. Switching to a more aggressive stance, he slashes viciously at Hawk, but doesn't connect.

Dunkel's opponent continues to spar with him, but his blade can't get through the dwarf's tough armor. He seems a little discouraged, but soldiers on, moving closer to his compatriot.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]GoblinB fails his save and makes a double move north. With his Expeditious Retreat and the ground clutter, he cannot be seen as he heads north, off the map (by quite a bit).

Three of the four goblins with bows hit Mystie for a total of 9 pts of damage.

No enemy actions were eligible for Misfortune this round--the only ones in range didn't hit.

Both melee goblins miss, which is unlikely to happen in the same round, but oh, well. Maybe next round. If they're still alive, that is.

Bless updated properly--the last mid-round I accidentally added 1 round for no good reason (copied an older version of the Combat Actors table.) It is fixed now, if it matters.

Ditzie map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/547bbad1a1106

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 13r)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 13r)
Hawk: 18 dam/38+ (bless 13r)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 13r)
Mystie: 30 dam/45 (mounted, bless 13r)
Bubba: 0 dam/16 (bless 13r)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 13r)
Goblin L: 17 dam/?, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 12 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: DEAD, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: DEAD, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 11 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow, bombs (Feared, off map)
Goblin S1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin S2: 3 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow

EVERYONE IS UP. Have fun. [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Hafling with a Big Sword*

Hawk swings at GoblinL.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions: Total to hit is +10 base, +1 Bless, +2 flanking; for +13.

Roll: Attack roll against goblinL: 1D20+13 = [9]+13 = 22
Damage roll: 1D10+6 = [2]+6 = 8
[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/44
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: bless, raged, reckless abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 2/10[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 1, 2014)

[section]As the goblins push into the scrum, Bubba sees an opportunity.  He steps forward and chomps on one of the little goblins and shakes his head, tearing flesh and trying to toss the creature to the ground.  Mystie keeps with the channeling, making sure that she and Hawk stay upright and active.

updated map
Channel selectively heal group 7
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: std: Channel Positive Energy excluding HHLFD: 2D6 = [3, 4] = 7 
Bubba: 5' step, Bitte attack+bless+flank: 1D20+3+1+2 = [17]+3+1+2 = 23 hits F for damage: 1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5 and Trip attempt: 1D20+3+1+2 = [8]+3+1+2 = 14 maybe succeeds
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 15+7/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 0/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *2* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Jonas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14+5=16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: nothing
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Dec 1, 2014)

The lead goblin, surrounded on all sides, goes down from a powerful blow from Hawk. The last thing she sees from him is a defiant look in his eyes that communicates no regrets. His blood splashes upon the ground and he looks to be well on his way to expiring soon after.

The last of the melee goblins cries out upon seeing the horrible sight, only to have a giant dog jump on him, tearing through his chain armor viciously. He barely manages to turn out of the clasping jaws, but not before Bubba's teeth tear through his arm.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Just letting you all know GoblinL is down so you can switch targets. GoblinF is looking pretty bad now. Trip attempt is only one off (CMD 15 including size penalty), but the hit roll seems to have included all bonuses. Worth double checking.

Ditzie map with skull added: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/547bfe0069ce1[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2014)

Crue returns his sword to the scabbard in favor of the wand. Gesturing with the wand sends a missile wounding goblin S to the north. "You see we are coming for you! We will end your hunger, but not in the way you hoped. You will now feed the worms." Taunting the goblins he hopes they understand enough of what he shouts to be afraid. The dirty monsters will not dine on gnomes today.

[sblock]
activate Archaeologist's Luck
return sword to scabbard as move
standard action Use magic device = 30 and MM damage = 4 
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM in off hand, short sword in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 22/30 rounds
 Bless

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2014)

[section]

Jonas steps into the gap left by the fallen Gobbo, swinging his flail at the little monster threatening his friend Mystie. The blighter's not through fighting yet, though, and sways aside at the last minute. The flail head dents the ground as it slams down.​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Natural one on the attack roll. No movement.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)]Jonas Psalter[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 2, 2014)

Dunkel attacks his opponent once more with his axe, "You can't win.  You should all just run away while you can!"

Map: No change

OOC: Attacks GoblinF once more.
Attack: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Dunkel Metzgerei the 1st level Dwarven Cleric (awaiting level 2 approval)
AC: 18, Flat-Footed: 17, Touch: 11
HPs: 10/10
Init: +3
CMB: +2
CMD: 13
Fort: +5, Reflex: +2, Will: +6
Speed: 20 feet
Battleaxe: Attack: +2 = [BAB (0) + Ability (2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +1 = [BAB (0) + Ability (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Consumable: 20 Sling Stones, 7 Trail Rations
In Hand: Battleaxe
Spells Prepared
Level 0: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1: Protection from Evil
Spells Used:
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 5, 2014)

*Hilltop Battle Round 6*

Nudging his horse to the side to get a clear shot, Wahyu takes aim at the goblin scout to the west. Squeezing the trigger gently, his aim is true, and he lands a bolt dead center on the putrid creature, which goes down in an unceremonious heap.

With the strongest of them down and massive losses in general, the three archers to the north look at each other only a moment before turning tail and running. At most you hear a little yipping as they blaze away in different directions.

Dunkel's words seem to fall on deaf ears as the remaining goblin shouts at his fleeing comrades. Bleeding badly from multiple wounds, he turns to Jonas. Chattering more unintelligible words, he steps forward and swings, seemingly undaunted. Weariness, combined with a misplaced step, allows for Jonas to easily avoid the clumsy attack.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]- To move things along, I processed for Wahyu. He moves a bit to the side to get an open shot on a scout and hits for 6 damage. The Scout goes down.
- Goblin archers and remaining scout break and run, making full running moves in various directions and all ending fully off the map.
- GoblinF speaks, and attacks Jonas, missing.[sblock=Mystie]Outside of yelling obscenities at the fleeing archers, what he said to Jonas was: "Get off my brother you lumbering oaf!"[/sblock]
Ditzie Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/70656/548149416240a

Combat Actors
Cruendithas: 0 dam/26 (bless 12r)
Dunkel: 0 dam/18 (bless 12r)
Hawk: 11 dam/38+ (bless 12r)
Jonas: 0 dam/40 (bless 12r)
Mystie: 23 dam/45 (mounted, bless 12r)
Bubba: 0 dam/16 (bless 12r)
Wahyu: 0 dam/23 (mounted, bless 12r)
Goblin L: Bleeding out, 25 dam/20, AC 22, dogslicer and shield
Goblin F: 17 dam/?, AC 21, dogslicer and shield
Goblin D: DEAD, dogslicer and shield
Goblin H1: DEAD, horsechopper
Goblin H2: Bleeding out, 12 dam/6, AC 16, horsechopper
Goblin B: 0 dam/?, AC 24, lt crossbow, bombs (Feared, off map)
Goblin S1: 4 dam/?, AC 16, shortbow (running, off map)
Goblin S2: Bleeding out, 9 dam/6, AC 16, shortbow
Goblin A1: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow (running, off map)
Goblin A2: 0 dam/?, AC 16, longbow (running, off map)

PS: EVERYONE is UP![/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Hafling with a Big Sword*

Hawk circles around to a position across from Jonas and swings at the lone goblin.

NEW MAP

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions: Move J-11, K-12, L-12, M-12, N-11, M-10; total to hit is +10 base, +1 Bless, +2 flanking; for +13.

Roll: Attack roll: 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19 miss[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 33/44
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +8 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: bless, raged, reckless abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 1/10[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 5, 2014)

Dunkel tries to use the flat of his axe to knock the goblin down non-lethally, "We should take him prisoner and find out what's going on around here."

Map: No change.

Attack 
[roll0]
Damage (non lethal) 
[roll1]


----------



## BigB (Dec 7, 2014)

Hearing Dunkel shout to keep the goblin alive Crue switches his wand to his left hand grabbing his whip to attempt to at least disarm the goblin. He cracks the whip between his comrades in the face of the goblin but not even connecting with the sword that he was trying for. Leaving the nasty creatures alive always haunts you. Somehow he is sure he will regret not blasting the monster with a magic missile.

[sblock]
take wand in off hand
retrieve whip from his belt
attempt to disarm the goblin 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM in off hand, whip in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 21/30 rounds
 Bless

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 7, 2014)

[section]"Jonas, he's mad at you because you are standing on his brother's head."  Bubba continues to bite at the little bugger, but it is quite nimble.  "Take this one out, there are still several gurgling blood.  They are easier to tie up after they are unconscious."

In goblin, Mystie shouts a taunt at the last foe, *"We will be feeding you and your brother to the dog when we are done!" 
*
same map
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: talking
Bubba: bite attack+bless+flank (1d20+3+1+2=12) misses
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 22/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 0/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *2* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Jonas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14+5=16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: nothing
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2014)

[section]

"Very well, Mitzie . . . we'll save one of the others for questioning." The big half-orc turns his full attention to the nimble little Goblin, taking advantage when the creatures attention is distracted by an attack from behind and slamming the heavy head of his flail home. "The Root has been expecting you, creature . . . time to make your move to the next life!"​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Attack (1d20+9=21) for Damage (1d10+7=17)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)]Jonas Psalter[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 8, 2014)

*Hilltop Post-Battle*

Surrounded on all sides and slowing down from wear and tear, the last goblin standing barely manages to turn to see it coming. The sound of Jonas' strike is so gruesome that even the most seasoned warrior might find sudden end to the little monster's life a relief. As his broken body crumples to the ground, an eerie quiet falls across the hilltop and the setting sun beams orange and red hues while casting long shadows.

The momentary reverie is broken by the sound of a goblin choking on his own blood at Jonas' feet. The tiny terror that plagued Hawk for as long as he did is surely not long for the world, but yet breathes. Similarly, others might be alive as well, but it's hard to tell without checking body-to-body.

Barring the return of the three goblins who ran for it, the battle seems to over and won…

[sblock=Cleanup Stuff]Congratulations, you have defeated the goblin encounter, the most challenging yet. Of the original 10 goblins, left alive (but bleeding) are one horse chopper wielder, 2 scouts and one dog slicer and shield wielder. Three goblins are very dead and three have withdrawn from combat, notably including the bomber.

Although not in combat, time is being watched closely as you go through your initial post-battle cleanup.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 8, 2014)

[section]"Well, that put him down."  Mystie despises what she is doing, but Dunkel wanted to try interrogation, so Mystie starts saying a little gnomish prayer as she points to the goblins that are still breathing, starting with the one under Jonas' feet."We don't need to interrogate more than two, do we?"*
*
[sblock=Actions]Mystie: cast Stabilize on L under Jonas' feet, then H2.  
Bubba: 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 22/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 0/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *2* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Jonas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14+5=16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: nothing
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2014)

"No.  Two should be enough," Dunkel admits.  "There seem to be some strange things afoot with gnolls, whatever the gnolls were chasing, and goblins all in the mix and it might be good of us to find out who is in the area and in what numbers."  Saying that, the dwarf cleans his weapon.  "I can heal anyone whose been injured."


----------



## BigB (Dec 8, 2014)

"We should keep a watch those nasty buggars might return with more of them." Crue will scan the direction the runners took just in case.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

 effects: Expeditious Retreat +30 base move 20/30 rounds
 Bless

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Hafling with a Big Sword*

The battle at last complete, Hawk immediately begins slowing her breathing and calming herself down.

[sblock=Action]Stopping rage.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 27/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 1/10[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 9, 2014)

*"What strange, barbaric creatures..."* Wahyu muttered to himself. He shouldered his crossbow and looked over the carnage. *"Why do they choose to live where they come in conflict with those that they hate?"*


----------



## Aura (Dec 11, 2014)

[sblock=Less Goblins]If you're paring it down to two, I'll need to know which two. The one at Jonas' feet (apparently) and one other at random? The closest one? Do you have a preference? Let me know how you're picking, and what you're doing with the rest.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 11, 2014)

While scanning for the goblins that ran away Crue has an idea and puts it out there for the others."The one that was doing all the shouting. He should be questioned. Could be the leader of the group and may have information. At least if he has not died that is."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 11, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Less Goblins]If you're paring it down to two, I'll need to know which two. The one at Jonas' feet (apparently) and one other at random? The closest one? Do you have a preference? Let me know how you're picking, and what you're doing with the rest.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Satin Knights already stated L and H2 in post #475 in the Actions sblock.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 11, 2014)

With Mystie finding and preventing two of the goblins from dying, the rest continue losing blood and are soon beyond help. The first one, presumed to be the leader by Cruendithas (definitely known to be the most fierce) wears a rather nice full suit of chainmail, a belt pouch and a backpack in addition to his clothing. At his feet is a strangely nice dogslicer (goblinish short sword) and a rather ordinary heavy shield.

The other surviving goblin had nothing of note--his weapon is acceptable but doesn't look to be worth keeping and his tattered armor is definitely worthless. The same goes for most of the dead. The only exception is the last one to fall--he also wears chainmail of a different vintage than the first set, has a belt pouch, a matching dogslicer to the first one, and another ordinary heavy shield.

The sun hangs low in the sky and presents you with many choices and opportunities, and not much daylight to act on them. Just a little up the hill is the goblin camp, and in the opposite direction should be the site you came to investigate. You have two unconscious goblins at your feet, and three at large...

[sblock=Item Quality]Of what you can see, the two dogslicers are both masterwork, and the chainmail armor off the goblin you saved is masterwork. The chainmail off the other (dead) goblin is not of goblin construction, but it is ordinary. All arms and armor are small size.[/sblock]
[sblock=Experience and Gold]I've updated to the current encounter. Nobody leveled this time, but the ROUS2 crew will level on or about the 24th. I fiddled more with presentation, and you should find the layout easier on the eyes. It is for me, anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2014)

"Let's tie the goblins together, leave them here, and head to their camp.  We might get an idea of what they were doing out here.  After that we can move closer to the site we are to visit before night falls." Dunkel suggests.  He tears some leather and cloth from the dead goblins in order to gather material for tying the unconscious ones up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Hafling with a Big Sword*

Now that she has calmed down, Hawk goes about stripping the goblins of their gear and laying it out in nice orderly piles. After she has arranged all of the items she looks though what is there. Finally she checks out the belt pouches.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 27/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 1/10[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 12, 2014)

Crue is considering their options but he just cant bring himself to leaving these 2 behind to heal and possibly eat gnomes at a later time. He looks to Mystie..."We can't just tie them up and leave them here. We need to get what information we can deal with them and then proceed. We don't know what or how many is in their camp or why they are no longer in the caves and on top of that I have a hard time with leaving them alive to hunt us later."


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2014)

[section]"We're going to question them, then put them out of our misery.  Who wants to be the interrogator?  Since I can speak their awful language, I can make one of you speak it.  Jonas, you are probably the best of us for being big, intimidating and able to squash them in one strike.  Being a little girl, I don't think I look that threatening to them."

"So, Jonas, do you want to do the interrogation?" 

"After they are tied up good, and I share my language skills with Jonas, I will heal them to awake with another channel, while fixing up Hawk and myself too.  Can't waste resources, I am starting to run low for the day.  Drag the others at least thirty feet away from the two captives.  I don't want to restore any of them to life that I don't have to." 

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: make sure they are tied up, and dead bodies carried out past 30', cast Share Language (Goblin) on Jonas, if he accepts, then channel once Channel (2d6=7), see if they wake, then channel a second time with them in or out of the radius as needed Second Channel (2d6=9). 
Bubba: 
[/sblock]Heal Mystie and Hawk: 16 hp; goblins 7 should be enough, or 16 if needed.[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 38/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 0/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Jonas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14+5=16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: nothing
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2014)

[section]

"I can do the questioning, Mystie . . . as it happens I actually have a small amount of training in that area. If any of you have particular questions for me to ask, just shout them out."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)]Jonas Psalter[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Hafling with a Big Sword*

After Mystie's healing, Hawk is at last back to full health.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 1/10[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 15, 2014)

Hawk seems to be having a heyday searching the goblins and relieving them of anything valuable she can find. She sorts the weapons and armor, although most of the lower goblins are using gear you could not even sell if you wanted to. However, both suits of chainmail go into one pile, and both of the dogslicer weapons go into another pile. Then a big pile of garbage that she doesn't think anyone would want.

Searching into bags and pouches, however, is more interesting. In the pouches each of the two significant melee goblins has a healing potion, a pearl, and a handful of coin. Additionally, the more dangerous one (the one that is presently being prepared for interrogation) has two glass beads. One is grey with a small green image of a frog on it, and the other is brown with a small yellow image of a flame on it. Additionally, mixed in with all the mundane things in his backpack are two soft leather-bound books. The first is a Venzan Army manual on small unit tactics and the other is a treatise by a local sword-master on sword and shield fighting. Both seem intact.

[sblock=Loot]2 x Masterwork Dogslicer (small) 308gp ea
Masterwork Chainmail (small) 300gp
Chainmail (small) 150gp
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds 50gp
2 x Pearls 200gp ea
"Small Unit Tactics" by Venzan Army 25gp
"Basic Sword and Board" by local sword-master 25gp

GM Note: The general goblinish outlook on writing has been considered.[/sblock]
Meanwhile, the goblins are secured and Mystie heals them at the same time as the rest of the group. They both come to, and the stronger of the two immediately begins to survey his situation. Muttering to himself in goblin tongue, he assesses, "Not dead? Hrm…" He squirms and flinches, grimacing, "Hurt too much to be dead… heh heh." He looks up and sees the group watching him, and flashes his best winning smile.

The other goblin merely struggles a little and sighs, but doesn't say anything.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2014)

Dunkel approaches the goblins with the army manual in hand and asks, "You might just make it out of this alive if I value your answers.  Last I checked, goblins didn't have a publishing house creating Venzan books.  Where did you get this and why didn't you use it for kindling?"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 16, 2014)

They were busy, Wahyu could see that clearly. He could not do much to help, he reasoned, so he decided to try a different tack, perhaps one with more tact. He walked away from the group as a whole, and knelt over one of the corpses that lay farther out. [sblock=Private Action]Lighting a candle, he placed a palm over the goblin's forehead, and spoke quietly, *"How many more of your kind were not in this party, that still dwell within your tunnel home near here?"*​[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Wahyu uses one round of his Voice of the Grave mystery to Speak with a Dead goblin. DC 14. He should have two rounds/questions remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 16, 2014)

Dunkel approaches the tied up goblins waving the book he found about. The one that wielded a pole-arm in battle chatters in goblinish* and looks away, but the more stalwart one looks him right in the eye and smiles broadly, showing off his nasty sharp teeth again. "Yessss," he begins, shifting to the common Venzan tongue, "I takes it away from sloppy-folks and learns to beat up crappy fighters with bad form." He looks tellingly over and Hawk, then continues. "I'd have won too if not for gnome witch and foul magics." His gaze shifts to Mystie accusingly. His eyes narrow as he continues, "We learn secrets, then come to city… _you… all… burn."_

A moment passes in silence, then the chatty goblin laughs with a certain exuberance. "Question answer, big guy?" The goblin looks back to Dunkel expectantly.

* The minion goblin screams, "Foul words! Foul words! Noooooo!!!!!" He then falls into silence.

Meanwhile, some thirty or forty feet away, Wahyu sits over one of the fallen goblins, saying some words quietly. It suddenly starts chattering in goblinish, eyes looking blankly up at the darkening sky, then lapses into silence. Unfortunately, due to distance, and how loud they were spoken, and not expecting another speaker, the two that can understand the goblin tongue don't catch what was said. It wasn't very long.

[sblock=Jonas Sense Motive]There is something deceptive about what the lead goblin is saying, but it doesn't come in the way of direct lies. Oh, and the minion goblin doesn't seem to understand anything said, and is genuinely afraid.[/sblock]
[sblock=Wahyu]Speak with Dead does not bridge language gaps, unfortunately. It's specific about that. You could try killing the one that speaks common. [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 16, 2014)

Not having much to offer in the interrogation he walks over to where Hawk is sorting the goblins items and looks over the sword of the one he presumes to be the leader and exchanges it for his sword. Crue continues his lookout as the fleeing goblins could be returning with help any time now. He is somewhat distracted by the activities around him and keeps looking to see what is happening. "If no one minds I could use this for now as it appears better than my current sword. Also, it could be prudent to finish this questioning before we have more company." 

[sblock]perception check = 12

ooc: Crue will use the goblin sword and if no objections count as part of his split of treasure at the end. He likes to collect items from his adventures.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 16, 2014)

Dunkel raises a curious eyebrow.  "Planning to take over a major city just because you happened to read a few books and collect some knick knacks.  You've gotta be joking.  You got what?  Maybe a few dozen goblins in your tribe.  I think you've forgotten about the other players around here.  You think the gnolls and others running around this place are just going to leave your tunnels alone once your fighting men go hiking around?  What's to stop the larger beasties around here from chewing up some goblin kids while you are away?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2014)

[section]

"Hmmmph," Jonas grunts as the goblin warrior replies to Dunkel's questions. The hulking orc-kin shakes his head gently; a slight, almost kindly smile touches his face for a moment. "Half-truths, little man? I didn't think goblins clever enough for such. Answer the man's questions plainly, and I'll grant you a warrior's death. Else you'll die crapping yourself on a gibbet while your underling watches you make a coward's way to your next life."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Jonas_Psalter_(Mowgli)]Jonas Psalter[/URL]

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 18, 2014)

The lead goblin listens to Dunkel and Jonas, eyes watching them intently as they speak. When done he begins, barking out more words in the Venzan tongue, with a sharp, staccato enunciation. "Half truths?" he laughs, then his amber eyes narrow and ears bat down. "One you say one thing, the other, different thing. One you lie. Maybe both. Meh." He shakes his head before continuing, "Which you more important? Then I ignore other."

The minion goblin listens to the exchange, but offers nothing further. When the lead bats his ears down, the minion does as well, albeit a few seconds later.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2014)

Dunkel looks at the larger, more intimidating Jonas, than back to the goblin.  He only hesitates a second.  "He's in charge.  Have fun, big guy.  Remember that they need all their teeth to answer questions."


----------



## Aura (Dec 20, 2014)

The goblin's smile broadens, "Ohhh, I seeeee," he begins, stretching his words purposefully. "Important by size, nice nice!" His heads turns as he seems to address Dunkel directly, "Don't be sad, you are like, number two… right? Yesssssss. Better than shorties there!" He turns his head towards those not involved in the interrogation and laughs, dismissing everyone else simultaneously.

Turning back to Jonas, the goblin nods, "More clear, kay. I got this. I takes books from Venzans with bad case of dead. Steal? They no want them no more? You choose. Ya." He stops, seeming satisfied with his own answer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2014)

[section]

Jonas allows his gentle smile to broaden - just a whit - as Dunkel gives him the nod to continue. "Well, now that we've got _that_ bit of business out of the way . . ." He settles into his squat and reaches idly down, scratching nonsense patterns in the dirt with a finger nearly the size of the wiry little Goblin's forearm. "You are indeed a doughty warrior, and likely cunning. However, I know falsehood when it's given to me - I can _smell_ it. There was something . . . _false_ . . . in what you told my friend before." The sun overhead casts Jonas' face in shade as he leans forward slightly, coming off his haunches and resting his weight on the knuckles in the dirt so that he looms over the Goblin. Jade green eyes and pearly white teeth glint as his shadow falls over his prisoner, but his almost kindly smile and his gentle voice continue their jarring contrast to his menacing appearance as he continues. "Now tell me true, little one, about your plans for the city. Tell me the whole truth, and remember . . ." He leans in just a little closer and sniffs gently. "I'll know if you lie."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Intimidate, Sense Motive (1d20+5=19, 1d20+10=23)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 23, 2014)

The smaller of the two goblins visibly reels back from Jonas as the big man gets a bit more physical with the apparent lead. Just a moment of being visibly shaken passes over the lead as he thinks a moment, muttering, "How say this?" under his breath. Eventually, he arrives upon an idea, his eyes light up and he breaks into a cappella song:

"Tell it to the orc man,
The point is there's no plan,
Ashes, Ashes,
Venza still burns!"

Breaking from his rhythm, the little monster chatters, "No plan… for now, anyway." The goblin's eyes narrow again, and his voice grows more sinister, "We get to the killing and burning soon enough, tense orc. Soon… soon…"

[sblock=The Song]It's an unrepentant rip-off of Ring Around the Rosey, for those that are curious.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jonas' Sense Motive]Nothing particularly bothers you this time, outside of the potentially strange way this goblin responds to just about everything. 
PS: Feel free to ask multiple questions, now, until you've collected the information you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 23, 2014)

"So there is some large force gathering to wipe out Venza soon. Lets end these rodents and get on with stopping this from happening." Crue would like nothing more than to run this goblins own sword through his guts right now, but restrains himself and voices his opinion as he watches for any sign of a threat from the runaways.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2014)

[section]

The tense Orc leans back once more, allowing his smile to broaden just a bit. Speaking now to his friends, he says, "Do we care enough to ask about numbers, or locations of their camps? Or shall we just be done with this and move on?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 30, 2014)

The lead goblin audibly harrumphs as Jonas addresses the group. The minion, on the other hand, looks rather concerned over the proceedings and keeps a wary eye on the group, flinching away from the slightest move made in his direction.

[sblock=Level Ups]According to my estimates, Cruendithas, Hawk and Wahyu hit level 4 on, or about, Dec 24. So by now, it's pretty much assured, so go ahead with your edits to your character sheets for level 4. Congratulations! As an aside, we should be picking up some posting steam once we get past Jan 1, although I'm basically ready now. So feel free to do things, move plots, etc, etc. [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 4, 2015)

Crue thinks on Jonas' question a moment. Seeing benefit to both arguments he does not feel a need for one over the other."Numbers and locations would help, but it may become prudent to just move on. We can scout ahead and see what is in the immediate area. If they want to give us our answers we can give them a quick end otherwise we should remove their hands and leave them to the generosity of their tribe. I am sure they will be well cared for while no longer a threat to us."Crue attempts a little intimidation to get the answers.

[sblock]
intimidate attempt 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16(additional +4 for a 20 if this happens after he levels up)
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25


[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 5, 2015)

"Meh," the lead goblin begins, ears perking up as he picks up on Cruendithas' words. "Rest of Dogslicer tribe few day's south of here, along coast. There is like… uhhh… fifty. Ish. Plus goblin dogs… real dogs, not sad excuse dogs you have. Oh oh! Yesss…." The little monster's eyes narrow once again as he thinks a bit, eyes glancing over towards Bubba. "Go there, yes, go go! Take me with, and set me on bluff. I watch. Funny."

In a moment of apparent obliviousness to the overall situation, the lead goblin adds in a considerably subdued voice, "Or follow Zobmaggle, he run there, ya. Little git."

[sblock=Intimidation]The lead goblin is already considered intimidated and is answering questions, albeit in his own way. The underling is genuinely afraid, but not specifically intimidated. He speaks only goblin and the entire conversation has been going over his head, with the exception of people acting scary.[/sblock]
[sblock=Moving Right Along]Anything else? Speak up, the goblin seems to be talking. And, new level-ups magically set in when scene closes, if it matters.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 5, 2015)

[section]In the foul goblin language, "Are you the best warrior of the dogslicers?  Do they have a shaman or a witch?" 

[sblock=Actions]Mystie: talking
Bubba: 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 38/45,   AC 14*, 10 Touch, 14 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +5, Reflex +2, Will +5, CMB -2, CMD 7
Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +4, Handle Animal +10, Ride -1

 Dagger +0, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +2, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +2, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Mage Hand, Ghost Sound 
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Message, Jolt, Breeze, Umbrella
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: (1/day) Dancing Lights , Flare, Prestidigitation, Produce Flame 
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 6/7 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil, Ill Omen, Murderous Command
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/3 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 0/9 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 2 Antitoxin, 4 Antiplague, 10 Vermin Repellants
....,,.........Consumables: 2 Scrolls of Lesser Restoration, 12/12 days trail rations, 12/12 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 6 left, 2d6, DC 16, Selective excluding 5 opponents
...............Energy Body: *3* of 3 left, Healing elemental body 1d6+3 if someone moves through my square
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day, range 30'
..................................If bad guy rolls 15-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, used on Jonas
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, 
                                        Understands Common (from Share Language)
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14+5=16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack, Attack Unnatural Creatures, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: nothing
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Aura (Jan 6, 2015)

The offensive little beast switches fluently to his native tongue, eyes lighting up as he shoots back, "Shaman or Witch?" He asks, a certain amount of amusement creeping into his voice. "Like we can only have one or other. Have two witches, and one learning. Both greater than cheap gnome magic. Yesssss."

A smaller voice in goblin speaks, "Not like the lady of the wood, though. Not like…" The little goblin shudders as the mouthier one shoots him a dirty look.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 9, 2015)

Wahyu, who had gone from goblin to goblin giving last rites, finally approached the group, candle still in hand. He moved silently so, that one might not even know he had moved without looking.

*"But what of my magicks?"* He sat cross-legged before the still-living forms, and grinned, *"You are puffing and parading a charlatan, no doubt. If your witch is so powerful, then why do you live in a hole in the ground? What can she do, compared to the miracles I weave? I who can walk where I please with none the wiser, I who can change my face, I who can make the dead live once more. Can either of your witches claim that, much less more?"*

He set the candle before him and placed his hands on his knees, his grin somehow widening even further, *"No, I think not, do you?"*
[sblock=OOC]Wahyu casts Guidance on himself before making a diplomacy check against the goblin to try and find out about the witches: Diplomacy: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28 +1 guidance = 29[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+7, 1d6, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 4/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 12, 2015)

"You?" the goblin begins, sarcastic tone in his voice as he switches back to the Venzan tongue, his eyes on Wahyu. "I see you do learner trick. Nice. But the witches... scary. Talk to us through laughing goat skill, show us anger by turning rude one to puddle of green goo. Another time, guard be rude--we find him dead in woods, covered in bug stings..." The little beast shudders as he continues the tale, "face in pain... horrible. So... better or worse than you, I don't know. Maybe you have more than learner trick."

The goblin thinks a moment, then his eyes light up, and he offers, "Say you what. I can set up fight between you and witch. We not guess who stronger, we find out! No puffing, no parading. Two witches meet, one live, one die. You like? I do this for you if you wish it." He finishes the offer, very animated and seemly eager to hear your response.

Meanwhile, the smaller goblin has sunk down a little more, avoiding any sort of eye contact and scooting a little to partially conceal himself behind his talkative leader.

[sblock=GM Note]This isn't exactly the environment that is being referred from the Gather Information use of Diplomacy, which is canvassing bars and other places rumors (and truths) are typically told. However, the goblin is still effectively divulging information thanks to previous scariness from Jonas--just don't expect him to be very respectful about it. 

As a side note, Mystie shifted the language being used in the discussion to Goblin, but I'm going to assume a very terse translation was mentioned so Wahyu would know what to respond to. The Goblin has shifted back to Venzan to reply, here.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 12, 2015)

Wahyu chuckled, *"Such an offer is tempting, but I fail to see what that would accomplish. Simply put, we are in a hurry, and that would only take time. Were she to slay me, then it would do naught but serve as entertain your tribesmen. Were I to slay her, then what would keep your tribesmen from attacking me and mine? Your word? Ha, no, somehow, I doubt I could trust your word. So, I'm afraid I must decline your offer. You understand, I trust."*

The last word slicked off his tongue like it was doused in oil, drawn out with an almost silent hissing. He stood up, and bowed curtly, *"Now that we know what to expect, we know what to prepare for. Such is all I needed to know." *

The prophet picked up his candle, and blew it out, before turning to leave. Passing by Jonas, he tugged on his sleeve, and muttered, *"Do not forget to ask about the rats, friend."*
[sblock=OOC]I think diplomacy can be used to get information from single person. I'd think that would fall under the "Make Request" use of the skill, with the request of course being to get the goblin to give specific details.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+7, 1d6, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 4/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2015)

[section]

Once more Jonas leans forward, that gentle smile somehow all the more frightening on his fierce countenance. "Last questions, little one, and we'll send you to your repose with a warriors honor. Have you and your tribe been troubled by rats of late? Larger, more aggressive than those you'd kill and eat? If so, from where do they come? Do you know how many there might be, or why they're attacking so fiercely?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 13, 2015)

The goblin looks at Wahyu sideways, a grin coming across his toothy visage. "Whatever you say, grey one. Far be it that you people lie. Constantly." His eyes wash over the group, returning to Wahyu. "Or puff. Or parade. Whatever you call it. I care not.

"Even so, offer still there." The goblin looks up at Wahyu, then his eyes drift over to Mystie. "Oh, and I not forget you, I'd set up fight with one of our witches if you want, but puff-and-parade here seem to be one wanting."

Apparently done with Wahyu for now, the nasty goblin turns his head to address Jonas. "Rats? No, no trouble for tribe at all. Not... until we arrive here. Found the hole-in-the-ground over there," he tilts his head in the direction of the bluff, "while ago, so we get goblins together to take stuff. I come here with group, send some down to take look. Horrible rotting disease rats attack. Very nasty, I lose many goblins without ever seeing enemy." He shakes his head, "Stories so bad hard to know facts. Rest of questions can't say--I wasn't throwing any more goblins away down there, ya." The goblin stops talking, eyes still actively scanning the group, alert as he ever was.

[sblock=Reason for Edit]The following was removed upon discovering Mowgli had gotten a post in while I was posting. It seemed inappropriate for the goblin to be asking him if he had any questions when he just asked several. The following text was removed in favor of the previous paragraph:

His eyes drift over to Jonas as Wahyu passes the big man by. "Or maybe something you want? Yes... let me help you. I answer question for you, even if you all tense--I understand. Not comfortable. Yes..."[/sblock]
The little goblin peeks out from behind the larger one, only to avert his eyes again as his boss talks some more. His ears bat down as if under threat, but it is obvious he's not comprehending the details, just getting the tone of the conversation in Venzan.

[sblock=Diplomacy]As I said, the goblin is already talking, thanks to Jonas' Intimidate roll. I'm not sure what specific details you are after, at this point. The majority of your post (which I do like the flavor of, don't get me wrong) seems to be an argument in support of a proposition. The point is, I'm not seeing what you are trying to get, here.

I see what you mean about Diplomacy in general, I had mistook the function and apologies on that issue. However, I still would have a bit of reservation about the use in this case--there is language about impending violence and I don't think either side has stepped away from that paradigm, particularly with various threats of how to kill or maim him and zero arguments to the contrary.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2015)

"Well, I've had enough.  What say we go head to yonder hill and check out their encampment," Dunkel suggests as he mounts up.


----------



## BigB (Jan 14, 2015)

"Sounds like our job has some new tasks, not only do we have to deal with the giant rodents but we have the goblin camp intent on destroying Venza also. What stories will be told, you cant make this stuff up. I agree lets deal with the two legged rodents first. What of these 2?" Crue moves to retrieve Penelope to move on.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*



BigB said:


> "What of these 2?"




Hawk shrugs. "Kill 'em!?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 15, 2015)

The worried smaller goblin hastily whispers in the ear of his leader, casting a weary eye at Hawk and Cruendithas, then away again. The bigger one nods, replying in readily audible goblin, "Yes, yes, they just wanna kill us. Been like that whole time!"

Shifting to common, the lead locks eyes on Wahyu, "Last chance, Puff-and-Parade. Go with me to tribe, make good on your grandstanding. I bet answer still excuses." Shifting his gaze to Jonas, he motions the big orc closer with a head bob. "Let's be done, tense orc. Little friend all scared--this not good for him."

He looks up at Jonas with what can only be called a look of expectation.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 16, 2015)

*"Execution? Our helpless prisoners? And here I thought that Venzans were civilized,"* Wahyu shook his head. He was not smiling now.

*"True, life is transitory. These vessels are fragile and finite, and this is but a single turn of the wheel. But that does not mean we should throw such away so carelessly, even though they have done so with their ill-thought crusades. No, I must say that we bind them and gag them, and bring them back to Venza to face whatever justice the law deems merciful enough to bestow upon them. If the Whitecloaks are truly at our support, then no doubt they will take us at our words. If not, then at least my own conscience will be at ease."
*
[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I wasn't really sure on the exact mechanics on negotiating skills, since my regular groups have had a more kick-in-the-door approach to RPing than otherwise necessary. But yeah, I chose a more aggressive tone because I figured that a goblin would have more respect for that then the typical nice guy approach to diplomancy. I probably could've been a bit more clear than I was. [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 18, 2015)

"Yes my wise friend I fear you are correct, yet I am also certain we will see these two stand against us again. Do we bring them with us or leave them here and retrieve them later?"
Crue pauses to consider their options. Knowing these two are killers and are plotting to attack Venza, yet he could not kill them as is the situation currently.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2015)

[section]

The big half-orc stands as his questioning comes to an end, shaking his head at Crue's words. "This man has answered our questions, albeit in his own way, and I have promised him a warrior's death for doing so. To bind him and leave him here is no such thing. The Whitecloaks will hang him, which is also no such thing. If you others wish to let them go, I can abide."

He turns his gaze to the two goblins. "Else I will allow them to choose - the Whitecloaks of Venza or death at my hands."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 20, 2015)

The head goblin, listening to the exchange, interjects after Jonas speaks, his words coming a little slowly this time. "Part of me want to go to city, have new experience, but I know better. They treat us bad there, I know... I know. Even worse for little friend--he have nothing to gain in that. Fear... pain... whole time."

Looking to Wahyu, the little monster continues, "You call life... transitory. We have other words... short... cheap. Most you hope for long life, almost assume. We hope for full bellies and quick deaths. Try to make it better for the next. We born into a different world--tense orc get that." He stops and smiles, finally adding, "Make sense, now?"

After he's said his peace, the goblin begins singing in his native tongue--a sort of twisted farewell. The smaller one joins in soon after.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2015)

[section]

Jonas smiles that smile once more, although for some reason this time it doesn't feel nearly so threatening. "Well said, little one." He draws out his falchion and sets his stance wide, standing over the lesser of the two and preparing to end its wretched life. "May Iraznog ease your way. Your rebirth will be painful, as all births are, but I hope it is to a better life."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Pausing only to give others a chance to chime in with a gladiatorial games' "thumbs up" or "thumbs down." I think I've set it up so that there won't be party ending conflict either way.

Apologies to the rest for dragging it out a bit - it's been a good chance for some needed character development and actual "Iraznog stuff" other than "The Root wants me to end your life."[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 20, 2015)

"In the end the goblin chooses death. I suppose we all understood that when we first met. We all rushed to combat. So it has been forever between goblins and gnomes. I am afraid forever it yet may be until there is only one, goblin or gnome. You eat gnome and you seek to bring down the city Venza, and for that the good people of Venza would condemn you to death. So here today we, people of Venza will carry out that end. " Having said his piece Crue continues with his task of getting ready to ride on.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 23, 2015)

The smaller goblin is terrified by the drawing of a weapon by the huge orc, but bolstered by his superior leading him in song. With one swift stroke of Jonas' blade, the duet becomes a solo. Moments later, a second swing brings peace and quiet to the battlefield.

Throughout the entire proceedings, nary a sighting was made of any of the goblins who ran for their lives. The group now stands in uncontested control of the hilltop and, overlooking the river, the bluff where the doorway to the site was spotted earlier. The sun lays low in the sky and soon it will be dark, the early chirping of crickets now meets the adventurers as they mull their options.

[sblock=The Site]A short run from the hill to the river, it turns into a bluff. You saw the door from the river valley, so you would think it is simply facing away from you at this point. Actions?

PS: The goblin encounter was a lot more involved, both in the battle itself and the aftermath (particularly the latter), than I had intended, but I hope people found it interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2015)

[section]

Jonas stoops to clean his blade on the grass and sheathes it. He stands over the two Goblin bodies for a moment before kneeling to hover a hand inches above each of their torsos. He closes his eyes, a look of concentration on his fierce features, and after a short moment a soft glow fills the air between his palms and the bodies. There he remains for a long moment before the glows dissipate and he sighs deeply.

The big half-orc stands and faces the bluff. "Well, shall we move on then? Our destination awaits."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Doin' his Sin Eatin' thang.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 26, 2015)

Crue comes back leading Penelope. "I think we should be moving on and find a place to rest. I for one do not want to spend the night here." He glances at the goblin bodies on the ground. The look on his face betrays his dislike for the racial enemies.

[sblock] I assume as it was getting close to dark before the goblin encounter that they would not have many hours of light left.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

With all of the goblins now dead, Hawk heads back down the hill to where she left her pony. Once she tracks the animal down she mounts up and is ready to go again.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 27, 2015)

[sblock=The Site]The site is just a little downhill from the Goblin camp. As you went up the hill, if you had dog-legged to the right, you would have ended up where you saw the door when you were down in the river--on a bluff overlooking the river.

Now, of course, you'll need to go down there to get your mounts, but you'll end up just walking back up, mostly in the same direction.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*



Aura said:


> [sblock=Loot]2 x Masterwork Dogslicer (small) 308gp ea
> Masterwork Chainmail (small) 300gp
> Chainmail (small) 150gp
> Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp
> ...




Hawk rides the pony (she forgot its name about two seconds after it was told to her) back up the hill to the goblin camp where the others are gathered. Once back at the goblin camp she dismounts and grabs some of the equipment to put on her pony for storage. She grabs the two masterwork dogslicers, the two pearls and the two books. Then she turns to the others. "Someone want to carry the armor and potions?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/12[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2015)

"Sure, slip 'em in the ol' saddle bag.  I'll take a better look at them when we camp," Dunkel offers as he gets his mount and prepares to hike up to the site.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2015)

[section]

Jonas heads down after Myrtle, leads her back up the hill and indicates his readiness to move on.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 29, 2015)

Racing the setting sun, the heroes retrieve their horses, who have largely congregated around Myrtle. She seems to be in good spirits at the arrival of Jonas, and there are no problems in getting them back up the hill so they can be given a place closer to the site.

As for the site, it turns little more than a round wooden door in the side of the bluff facing the river. It is not concealed per se, but it is not obvious if you don't know to look for it. In front of the door is a small clearing about 10 feet across, making it difficult to leave the horses right outside the door. It becomes apparent the best candidate location for the horses is probably on order of 30 or 40 feet back away from the edge of the bluff, where there is a flat area of sufficient size for the purpose.

Leaving the memories of nasty goblins behind (but their lucre in your possession), you are confronted with the door. Outside of goblin stories, you know nothing about the portal, nor what lies beyond...


----------



## BigB (Jan 29, 2015)

Crue leads Penelope back to the clear area and returns to check the door over for traps and and open it if locked. In his tired state he finds it difficult to concentrate on the task, although it is best to check things out. As he is looking the door over he listens to detect anything possibly on the other side of the door.

[sblock]
disable device 1D20+6 = 7
perception check 1D20+11 = 17
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk yawns. "It is getting late. I could use some sleep. Are we camping or going in?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 31, 2015)

The wind kicks up a bit as Cruendithas examines the door. It is strong with reinforcing bands of heavy iron running opposite the wooden planks. It is also very large, nearly 6' diameter, with the doorknob neatly centered in the construction. And finally, it is slightly ajar, but not enough to be able to peek inside. However, nothing seems to be amiss, and beyond a yawning halfling and whipping wind, Cruendithas can't hear anything from the inside.


----------



## BigB (Feb 2, 2015)

Crue finishes his examination of the door. "Well doesn't seem to be trapped or locked in fact it is partially open but not enough to see inside. I do not hear anything in there either. We could venture in and get out of the wind or perhaps at least scout a bit before going to sleep."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 2, 2015)

"Let's head in.  It won't be any safer out here.  Do we have a trapspringer about?"  Dunkel asks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2015)

[section]

"Well, if by 'trapspringer' you mean someone to wander blindly ahead, setting off any traps before they can harm the rest of the party . . . I could do that, but I don't relish the thought," Jonas replies with a chuckle. "Still, it _is_ getting a little chilly and the wind's picking up; let's take advantage of the shelter and head inside."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 3, 2015)

Crue standing in front of the door pulls it open enough to peer inside and looks for any further sign of trouble while trying not to present himself as a target.

[sblock]
trap sense +1
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 5, 2015)

*"Well, I would prefer to camp out here, where we know that our enemies aren't. However, I am concerned, for the wind rises as the sky darkens. Tell me, does it look like it may storm tonight?"* Wahyu rubbed his stretched forehead as he looked towards the perishing sun.


----------



## Aura (Feb 6, 2015)

With the wind kicking up, the group considers the possibility of a storm rolling in for the night. Although there are clouds, they presently do not look menacing, so it is difficult to assess the possibility of a night-time storm. However, it remains possible.

[sblock=GM Note]Just let me know, either way. [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 9, 2015)

Crue peering into the space beyond the door created by opening just a bit. "Perhaps we at least should scout a bit before sleeping on the doorstep. I could slip in and look about. Wahyu care to join me?" He then opens the door just enough to slip through and disappears beyond the door.

[sblock]
take 10 on stealth +11=21
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 10, 2015)

Wahyu grinned, *"Yes, I suppose so. Come, let us be away, then, into the dark crevices of the world. We shall return before too long, don't ye fret."*

He then vanished through the hole as well.
[sblock=OOC]He also takes 10 on his stealth, which also yields 21. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 10, 2015)

Cruendithas and Wahyu quietly slip past the door and into the first chamber of the underground complex. A small, 15' diameter chamber greets them, with a domed ceiling. Opposite the entrance there is a flight of stairs leaning downward. Light from the outside barely illuminates this chamber, and a single candlestick stands unlit on a partially rotted table to the right. To the left, there are hooks for cloaks and places below for outdoors footwear. Most of the hooks are in use--from them hang a variety of black cloaks in highly dilapidated condition with various shoes and boots below, similarly neglected.

From the stairs, the faintest trace of light can be seen, and even that takes sensitive eyesight. Surely, to those with unaided sight, it would seem the only light is coming from the outside.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2015)

[section]

Jonas watches as the two sneaks slip inside the door. He leans in to listen, hoping that if they get into trouble he'll be able to hear over the wind and rush in to help.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+10=20)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 10, 2015)

Crue points to the opening in the door with Jonas leaning in and casts whisper whispering back "The first room is clear there is a stairway leading down we will check it out."
Then taking the candle begins down the stairs motioning for Wahyu to come along.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 11, 2015)

*"Caution, friend,"* Wahyu whispered back as he followed, *"Fire stirs deep within. I have no doubt that we will find more goblins still alive and well..."*


----------



## Aura (Feb 11, 2015)

Jonas listens intently, keen hearing piercing the darkness. The wind blows outside, making it difficult for him, but he can just barely make out some sort of whispering at the very threshold of his ability to hear. Before he can concentrate on it, perhaps make it out, it ends.

Meanwhile, Wahyu and Cruendithas continue exploring and conversing. Grabbing the candlestick, Cruendithas pulls it free of the cobwebs weakly affixing it to the tabletop, a very gentle air current drifts outward, causing the now free tendrils to dance in the breeze. With it comes all the odors of the place below--a strong musty initial hit, a definite chemical background odor, and, finally, a faint tinge hidden in the stronger medium bringing an all-too-familiar message. Death.

[sblock=The Candle]As described, it's unlit. However, the wick seems to be intact and there is still quite a bit left of it--a good 8 inches tall or so.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2015)

Dunkel says in a whisper, "If we are going in, we'll want to hide and tether the mounts."  He looks quickly around in order to do just that.


----------



## BigB (Feb 11, 2015)

Crue stops at Wahyu's warning. "Perhaps you are right. The best course may be to move back away from the door outside and keep a watch throughout the night as we recover from the days challenges. I do not see a secure place to rest in here. Lets go back out and inform the rest of what we see, or don't see."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 12, 2015)

Wahyu recoiled back. The stench, while simply vile to anyone else, was far more to Wahyu's large nose. Holding it closed, he replied,  *"Aye, I'd much rather deal with this tomorrow when I've had some rest, and can only assume the others might feel the same."*

With that, he turned to move towards the door.
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+7, 1d6, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 4/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 13, 2015)

The lure of an unexplored cavern is difficult to walk away from. The desire to know what lies at the bottom of the stair pulls at him. There could be a trove of lost magical artifacts. With a sigh, Crue follows Wahyu back to the door and out into the wind where the group waits. When they get outside and the door is once again closed he relates what they found. "The place does not seem deserted and the stench of death is strong. The entry area is clear and there is a stair leading down. I did not see a place to secure while we rest so it may be better to move away from this door somewhere we can keep watch over it and rest then return in the morning ready to investigate."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 15, 2015)

. . . Mystie . . .

With Cruendithas and Wahyu returned, Mystie adds what she knows. "The battle with the goblins was quite taxing for me. While Mother Rabbit will still bestow more blessings on us today, I fear the total amount of benefit is not as great than if we were to rest for the night and try in the morning. That hole in the ground has waited well over a week for us to arrive, I don't see that eight or ten more hours is going to make much of a difference, either way."

The little gnome looks up, "If we do camp out here for the night, I'll be pitching my tent, though. I'd hate to be all grumpy in the morning because I got rained on... and there does seem to be a chance of that, doesn't there?"

The clouds seem to agree with the diminutive oracle. Cloudy skies move in with the windy front, but it is far from certain if rain is in your future or not. If so, it can make for a miserable night for the unprepared.

[sblock=Mystie]Taking the reigns of Mystie temporarily until SK returns, rather than have another, "Oh, one of our group has simply wandered away," incident like in the early part of the game. Hopefully SK will return in not too long. I doubt I can do the verbose Mystie justice.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 16, 2015)

"Sounds like a plan then. Lets move away from the door somewhere that the tent will be hidden from the door and we can keep a watch on the door and our surrounding area. Perhaps in the trees where they might help provide some relief from the weather as well." Crue will gather his bedroll and search for a good spot to set up camp within range to watch the goblin hole. Not excited about sleeping in a possible storm but better than sleeping on the goblins door step, he pulls his cloak tighter around himself.

[sblock]
Perception 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
survival 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
stealth 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
kn Nature 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12

in case any of these are required for picking the location or keeping watch through the night.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2015)

[section]

The big half-orc slips away from the door as the others return, and listens as they converse. "Aye, camping out here sounds like the way to go. I don't relish dealing with the weather, but I've lived through worse in the mountains." He takes his gear a ways away from the doorstep and gets to work setting up for the night. "Watches as usual, I assume?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 17, 2015)

With the group in basic agreement, it is decided to make camp for the night outside the underground complex and approach the problem. Dunkel finds a good spot to tether the horses and Mystie heals the wounded as the rest of the group goes about the mundane tasks associated with setting a camp. As people lay out their creature-comforting gear for the night (Mystie, notably, has a tent for herself), it becomes apparent that neither Hawk nor Dunkel have so much as a bedroll for the night. Further, with the wind kicking up, it is obvious that just about any unshielded flame will not stay lit long in this weather.

[sblock=Notes](1)Still no rain, but the wind is starting to become a menace.
(2) Everyone is healed, although doing so costs Mystie quite a few of her spells.
(3) I can't remember any particular guard/sleeping order, since the group's first night together was in the roadside inn.
(4) Hawk and Dunkel are without bedding, which will make life uncomfortable for them.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2015)

[section]

Jonas keeps an eye on the weather as the front moves in, and once the decision to camp outside is clearly made he sets about doing everything he can to help the crew not only survive the night, but be comfortable doing so. Quickly taking charge, he sets the others to gathering boughs for windbreaks and shelter, gathering tinder, kindling and larger sticks for fire and placing it under one of the shelters, and taking in leaves and more boughs to keep the campers off of the ground. Where tents are available, he uses them to enhance the windbreaks as well. Throughout it all, he keeps up a running commentary on why such things are necessary, and manages to hardly chide Hawk and Dunkel on their lack of preparation for sleeping rough. "The ground itself is your stealthiest foe in weather such as this . . . it will suck the heat from your bones, such that you freeze to death overnight without e'er waking."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Survival (1d20+6=24)  Aid Another rolls are welcome as well - Jonas rolled well, but every little bit will help.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk attempts to help Jonas with the task of getting ready for the night.

[sblock=Roll]Survival check: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19 (Aid another) [/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/12[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2015)

Dunkel grumbles to himself and says, "Things are usually so much simpler in the city."  He then sets about digging a small trench with the blade of his spare axe, filling it with dried leaves, and then trying to settle into it in order to avoid some of the increasing wind.  "Should have brought some more ale.  A good pint of whiskey keeps a dwarf warm."


----------



## BigB (Feb 20, 2015)

Crue goes about helping get others set up and helping Jonas with the wind breaks and other preparations. "Perhaps we should pull watch in order of those that can see in the dark. How about Mystie first then Wahyu followed by Dunkel and Jonas then myself and Hawk taking the last shift. With this weather it may be difficult to see anyway but at least we will do as best we can. Don't want those creatures sneaking out of their hole in the dark and killing us in our sleep."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 26 current: 26
 CMB: +1 / CMD: 12 Fort: +2 / Ref: +4 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and wand MM 

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights1/1, Ghost Sound 0/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 0/6 

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 21, 2015)

. . . . Mystie . . . .

Dismounting from her trusty canine, the outwardly frail gnome holds her finger in the air. "Of course," she begins, "Bubba and I can handle a shift. Early is good. It's when my natural ability to see in poor lighting works best. Actual darkness, though, I'm just as unable to see as a human, and these clouds may well be blocking the starlight that makes night vision possible. Not to mention that I need uninterrupted rest to fully gain Mother Rabbit's blessings, and first... or last... make the most sense for me.

"Bubba, on the other hand," she says, shifting gears a bit as she begins setting up her tent, "Is good any old time, but he mostly listens to me. Although, I'm sure it's probably the case due to the fact I give him food. Food goes far with most animals."

Mystie makes herself busy with the myriad of tasks necessary for making camp as the clouds flow overhead, making dark skies seem even world.

[sblock=Anything Else]Any other preparations before we handle the night?[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 22, 2015)

Dusk was soon upon them, as Wahyu unrolled his bedding under one of the new shelters. It seemed the campfire had been built, yet there was yet no flame. Clasping his fingertips together, he pursed his lips and blew, causing the tinder to catch alight. Smirking, he sat down and unfastened his cloak, before rewrapping it around himself as a makeshift blanket. 

*"I shall take the midnight watch, if need be. Awaken me when the night is darkest and the fire has died out."*
[sblock=OOC]He casts Spark on any unlit campfire there may be. It is no longer unlit [/sblock]​


----------



## Aura (Feb 23, 2015)

*A Windy Night*

Night falls, with high winds and lower temperatures making everyone's lives miserable. In fact, so long as the wind storm persists, it is nearly impossible to sleep. Mystie manages to doze off for a while, until her tent is ripped down by a particularly forceful gust, snapping a tent pole and pulling up stakes in a particularly direct demonstration of the power of nature. Various possessions are strewn across the campsite, some simply disappear. Some time after midnight, it dies off to a suitably lower level, finally allowing the heroes to sleep.

By the time morning arrives, nobody has gotten enough sleep, although Mystie is doing best, waking up nestled against her handy heat source (Bubba). She immediately closes her eyes again and pushes closer.

[sblock=The Damage]Basically, things like tents are damaged and unusable until resupplied (there is no cost) or repaired (with the right skills.) Any sort of mess kits or such are missing an item or two, which mostly just adds irritation to any attempt to use them. (Again, it is fixable at no cost by visiting a any shop like the Mystic Pearl.) Everyone will be fatigued if beginning the day at dawn, as originally planned. And casters will not have their spells back. The group can continue resting into the day to attempt to remove the penalties and recover spells.

There is no nighttime encounter, in terms of monsters.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2015)

[section]



Jonas rises at dawn, as is his wont, and uses the transition from night to day to pray to the Root for His blessings. He shivers in the wind and cold, but gives no other outward sign of distress or of the fatigue that fills him, before looking around and making note of the others' conditions. "A most uncomfortable night. Not really beneficial at all, in fact. I suggest we rest here through the day and regain our facilities before advancing our exploration of the caverns."
​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Wow, imagine what it would've been like _without_ the 26 Survival roll! [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2015)

"Argh.  I swear this is just about the second worse camping trip I've ever been on.  There was another one involving a boat trip with two other lads and that dog that needn't be mentioned, but enough of that.  I'm for trying to get a few more winks, and can take watch after the sleep."  Dunkel declares.


----------



## Aura (Feb 24, 2015)

With the group giving a collective 'jus a little longer ma', most just roll over and keep sleeping. By the time the last shift ends (albeit stretched), Jonas (thanks to his good instincts) and Mystie (had a tent... for a while) are both able to take over and watch over the group as the rest recover, patrol the area and picking things up to help mitigate the loss of personal belongings, and things of that nature. By the time most people would be thinking about lunch, the rest of the group is up--a little bleary eyed, but sufficiently rested--and ready to take on the day.

[sblock=Starting the Day]It's about 11 AM by the time everyone gets going.

Although Jonas was helping people, his own personal survival skill gives him the edge.

And the penalties for doing poorly on the roll: Potential permanent damage or loss of items, some HP damage (threatening to very low levels, but 3-4's, not so much). It's worth noting that in our everyday lives we fatigue ourselves without thinking about it much, until things go wrong. There was a tightening of trucking rules due to driver fatigue (and fatigue related accidents) a while back. I know I'm positively criminal, approving characters at all hours of the night and then suffering the next day for it. We notice in RPG's more because it amounts to concrete mechanical effects (and positively ruins spell caster and barbarian abilities).

Of course, you could have piled into the small entry way to the 'dungeon'... there's only a faint stink of death on the air... and an uneasy feeling of not knowing what might come up those stairs. How dangerous could it be? 

In any case, I digress. You're ready to roll![/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 24, 2015)

Crue wakes, eyes a little blood shot from the night, looks about the camp. With a resigned sigh as to the scattering of belongings he moves about picking up and preparing to finally get on with their task. "What a terrible, horrible, no sleep, very bad night. Thank you Mystie and Jonas for allowing the ill prepared to get a little more rest. I fear we would not have been prepared for the challenges before us had we not rested. Once we have eaten I suppose it is on to the goblin hole." Crue prepares his morning meal and readies for the delve into the goblin lair.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  34 current: 34
CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

Wand CLW 10/10
Wand MM 22/25

Cruendithas
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

At last rested, Hawk gathers her things and is ready to move out.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 12/12[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2015)

[section]



Jonas nods at the acknowledgement of his contributions with a smile, and gathers his kit. Once he's packed and the rest of the group is ready, he strides off in the direction of the cave entrance.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2015)

Rested and ready to investigate the site, the group finds itself in front of the same door that confronted them before. Getting in is easy enough, and not much has changed. Same aging clothing. Same candlestick. Same slightly off-putting odor. The place has a seemingly timeless character to it. In any case, opposite the entryway is an exit, which immediately becomes a flight of stairs heading down. Also true to form, a faint light can be seen in the distance...


----------



## BigB (Mar 1, 2015)

"Well here we are again. Perhaps we should scout ahead some. I will send a message back when we reach the bottom or find something, whichever happens first." Crue nods to Wahyu and begins down the stairs in search of what lies below. He draws his wand of magic missiles just in case.

[sblock]
Crue moves down the stairs.
take 10 on stealth +11 = 21
Assuming the light below gives enough for his lowlight vision without another light source
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  34 current: 34
CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand; wand mm in main hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

Wand CLW 10/10
Wand MM 22/25

Cruendithas
 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 2, 2015)

Wahyu nodded, having tied a strip of cloth around his nose to close his nostrils, that he would better endure the stench that surely awaited below, *"I shan't imagine we would find much more than rats down there. As barbaric as goblins are, I can't imagine that even they would spend too much time in the presence of rotting corpses. Assuming, of course, that their's aren't the ones rotting..."*
[sblock=OOC]Will also take 10 on the stealth check, also yielding a 21.
Apologies, I was at a con the past few days, and thus unable to post.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+7, 1d6, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 7/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 4/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2015)

"We've seen all matters of unpleasantness this journey, and corpses not the least of them.  Let stout arms and faith guide us," Dunkel suggests as he readies his axe and follows the scouts inside.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2015)

[section]



Jonas follows the others inside.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Sorry for the throwaway post - out of time this morning and just wanted to let y'all know I'm here and following.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk is ready for action as the group enters through the door.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 12/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 4, 2015)

. . . . Mystie . . . .

"Well, it looks like we're all ready then," the purple-haired gnome begins, "let us take a look. It's high time we got to the meat of this little mystery and put an end to the rat plague upon Venza. I personally have had quite enough of it already." With that, she mounts her trusty riding dog and brings up the rear of the group.

With Wahyu and Cruendithas leading the way, the group descends upon the stone-hewn staircase. It goes for quite a distance, some fifty feet, before coming to a landing. A small, narrow, table is here, and upon it is a lit single candle, it's light barely piercing the darkness. The stairs reverse direction and continue downward for about the same distance, coming to another landing with a bookcase and a candle sitting upon it, also lit. Once again, the stairs reverse direction and you descend a final fifty feet, until the stairs bottom out at a considerably larger landing.

Hitting the landing, the group is confronted by an odd sight. The area is a rather large reception/guard room, about 40 feet wide and possibly 60 feet long. There is an exit on the opposite side, although the door is fully closed. Most unusual, though, is the style of decoration. I large sign body offers the message: Welcome to the Graveyard! The furniture, wall paintings, etc, all seem to be decorated in a cheesy, obsessed-with-death motif. Chairs, for example, have little skulls at the end of the arm-rests. The paintings show a variety of undead terrors of the night.*

However, the most obvious thing about the chamber is the large number of Goblin and rat corpses here, dotting the floor in a retched display altogether different than the tapestries adorning the walls. Many are showing signs of decomposition, particularly the rats.

* Think 'cheesy Halloween cedar' and you'd be pretty close on the chamber's feel.


----------



## BigB (Mar 4, 2015)

Crue works his way around the room, holding back the bile building in his stomach from the stench of the place, looking for any traps or clues as to why these corpses are here. When he gets to the door he will inspect that as well for traps and listen for any sign of activity beyond the door. Hoping the corpse don't get up and bite him, he just wants to move beyond the dead although he finds it a mystery as to why they are heaped here in this way.

[sblock]
perception check 1D20+11 = 25
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
HP:  34 current: 34
CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
Arcane Strike +1
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

Wand CLW 10/10
Wand MM 22/25

Cruendithas
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2015)

[section]



The big half-orc moves off the stairs and into the room with a sigh of relief - one that's quickly squelched as he takes in the grisly scene before him. After he recovers from his initial shock, Jonas stands where he is (just inside and to the side of the door so the others can enter) and takes in the room. He listens quietly for a moment, noting the ambient noises as well as the sounds of his companions moving about so that he'll be able to distinguish changes in those sounds later. His nostrils take in the scent of death and decay, and he even opens his mouth and breathes in a taste of it, causing not even the slightest hint of distaste to cross his brutish features . . . this is business as usual for a follower of The Root, after all.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+10=29)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 40/40
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +10
*CMB:* +06 *CMD:* 18 _(+8/20 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Remembering what she had in her pack, Hawk reaches into her backpack and pulls out an Ioun Torch. Then she looks around the room at the gruesome site.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 12/12[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 6, 2015)

Wahyu grimaced and shook his head, *"Is this someone's idea of a joke?"*

The bodies, cast aside so seemingly at random like they were rubbish, disgusted him. He glanced around at the decor, frowning, *"Skulls and bones and blood and viscera. Someone has an unhealthy obsession with the worst aspects of death. No tact, and no respect for the vessels that bear the sacred spark."*

He took a moment to move between the bodies, quickly, almost compulsively whispering rites, wishing he could spend more time on it, though perhaps he might when they were finished with their task. Satisfied, he hurried to catch up to the gnome.
[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+6=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 6, 2015)

If the simple act of having a thought had the power to effect reality, then Cruendithas would have much to account for....

The gnomish treasure seeker immediately begins the business of finding a clear way around the edge of the death and destruction that goblin and rat have brought upon one another in this depressing, but also strangely comical, receiving room. Whayu quickly decides to follow his course. Slipping behind sofa and chair, the duo plot a course along the right wall, which seems further from the battle that cost so many lives. Sharp eyes pierce the gloom of the ill-lit chamber, distinguishing details with minuscule amounts of light from candles located around the room, bathing it in a nearly uniform lack of proper lighting. The stench fills the air and Cruendithas wishes to be past it as soon as gnomishly possible--easily a more potent motivator than the faux despair clearly intended by the decor and lighting combination. No doubt the sentiment is shared.

Meanwhile, Jonas and Hawk come face to face with what, presumably, was the last of the goblins. A mere ten feet from them, the arm which once reached out to the open exit now lays collapsed in front of the body. His weapon, and others like it, lay where they fell, clearly demonstrating that none have been through here since the awful proceedings. At his feet lay one of the rats. Judging from the state of the corpse, it is even more decomposed than the goblin. However, while the goblin has bled profusely, leaving a disgusting blackened ichor puddle, the rat lays almost cleanly upon the floor. And its form continues to retain structure, instead of breaking down and slowly flattening out as one might expect, given sufficient time.

Across the chamber, the same story plays out time and time again. The goblin remains are behaving as one might expect the dead to do. The rats.... are not.

All the while, Cruendithas and Wahyu continue to forge ahead along the right wall, already halfway across the room. The stale air is silent but for the soft sounds of their footfalls--only audible to the sharpest of ears.

[sblock=Jonas]Decomposing while retaining structure and functionality is one of the hallmarks of the undead. What seems a likely conclusion to others is nearly an assured truth to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Upon seeing all the goblins and there equipment Hawk remarks, "Free equipment!" Then she moves forward to the closest goblin and begins searching.

[sblock=Roll]Perception check: 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 12/12[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2015)

"Ack!  The only thing that smells worse than goblin, is dead goblins stuck in a small room together," Dunkel exclaims as he enters and wrinkles his nose in disgust.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2015)

[section]



*"'Ware the rats, in particular, my friends . . . these Goblins are truly departed, but the rats were risen from their graves when they fought I think, and may continue in their unlife."* A snarl contorts his bestial features, showing short fanged teeth top and bottom, as he growls, *"Such things are an abomination to The Root, and I'd make sure they've truly gone on if you'll indulge me."* He hefts his flail and brings it crashing down on one of the nearest rat corpse.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 9, 2015)

Crue makes his way to the door, inspecting it for traps. He waits watching the door as the others do their searching and rat smashing. Crue cringes at the noise being generated with the groups activities. He understands the necessity of the actions but also understands that if there is someone or something beyond the door they are probably alerted to the groups presence. Once everyone is ready he will open the door to see what is beyond...

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 9, 2015)

With the halfling warrior happily descending upon the closest of the goblin fallen to find any usable gear or other possible monetary gains, Jonas hefts his flail and brings it down upon the rat corpse a mere five feet from where Hawk has kneeled to begin her search. To say the swing destroyed the corpse would be somewhat an understatement, as bits and pieces of decayed rat burst in all directions from the flail head's downward strike, spraying Hawk in the side and decorating the floor upwards of some teen feet distant.

Nothing special happens. Cruendithas continues his trek to the far door, with Wahyu in tow, while Dunkel expresses his disgust at the foul odor, which definitely hasn't gotten any better by splattering rat guts all over the place.


. . . . Mystie . . . .

Mystie rides up next to Jonas, and looks up at him, a look of concern on her face. "Are you sure, Jonas? I didn't see it move or anything, although they are a bit... odd." With that, she casts a spell that attempts to push back the foul odor. However, her breezy magic does little to help, due to the entire area being saturated with the nasty smell.

Before Jonas can answer question, reality comes to his aid. A vast majority of the rats in the chamber clamber to their feet, and in unison, all hiss at the living, some already as close as ten feet or so from their targets.

"Or, it's just like you said," the little gnome oracle concedes, Bubba hunkering down and growing in response.

The rats charge.

[sblock=Prepping]Map tomorrow, then we'll dive right into the festivities. No need to worry about initiative or anything in the meantime (just hold tight for an update), I'll take care of all that, as you've come to expect.

Update: Got home late and did simpler things than drawing the map like I should have. Ran out of time and steam, so just a little more time. Apologies for the delay.

PPS: And I apologize for not getting the map up and the rat's initial actions--this is now my utmost priority.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 12, 2015)

*ZombieRat Battle Round 1*


. . . Screeeeeee!!! . . .

The sudden lunging speed of the rats catches the group by surprise and they run in for the attack. Two find their way to Jonas, one bites at Cruendithas, and one even takes a bounding leap off a red velvet upholstered chair to bite savagely at Hawk. However, despite being a little slow on the uptake, the heroes manage to avoid any nasty bite wounds as they prepare to fight back.

The rest of the disgusting creatures stay on the ground, rotting away like the goblins that didn't make it out. With the rat crushing flail stroke delivered by Jonas, only 4 unliving rodents remain...

[sblock=Combat]OK, here we go. The Zombie Rats have initiative, but they all miss. Of the players, only Jonas has a weapon in hand. Remember, it takes a move action to draw a weapon, although everyone has enough Bab (+1) they they can combine drawing and moving if they choose.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 0 dam(49) / no effects
Hawk AC20 -- 0 dam(50) / no effects
Crue AC17 -- 6 dam(34) / no effects
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(30) / no effects
Dunkel AC 18 -- 0 dam(26) / no effects
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / no effects
RatA AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects
RatB AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects
RatC AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects
RatD AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects

The map:
There is a variety of couches and chairs in this room that can be navigated with acrobats checks (but still count as difficult terrain). There are also squares where corpses are present in sufficient quantity to count as difficult terrain. There is a big X on the floor. And one of the chairs is distinctly red.

Ditzie:
http://beta.ditzie.com/75251/5500d39f6b3f3

OK, sorry about the delay, here we go. The first round is always the most prep for the DM. EVERYONE is up! Have fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2015)

[section]



*"Well . . . RATS!"* Jonas steps to the side so the entrance is not blocked by his bulk, but in doing so he loses focus on his target temporarily, and his flail crashes down on flagstone. Maybe the rats feel the sting of slate chips flying through the air, but they're otherwise unharmed.
​[/section]

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]5' Step, Flail Attack & Damage vs Rat Zombie B: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17/1D10+10 = [8]+10 = 18[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 12, 2015)

Crue jumps as the rat awakens and attacks. So focused on the door he did not see it coming. With the rat on top of him he draws his sword, releases a little of his magic into the sword and attacks. His stabbing sword finds its way into the rat, although it is not an obliterating strike as Jonas had done to the one rat. Crue retracts his sword and readies himself for the rats next attack mentally reviewing his options.


[sblock]
swift action: arcane strike
attack 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24 and damage 1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3
confirm crit 9 no luck
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 28
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk draws her greatsword, flies into a fit of rage and activates reckless abandon. Then she swings at RatC striking the beast.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll vs RatC: 1D20+12 = [20]+12 = 32
Verify critical: 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
Damage roll: 1D10+6 = [4]+6 = 10[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 16 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +7 CMD: 22

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 11/12[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2015)

"Flesh eating zombie rats?  Now this will be a tale to tell," Dunkel roars with approval as he readies his axe and takes a step forward with one hand, and raising his holy symbol with the other.

OOC:
[sblock]
Dunkel is taking a five foot step forward to F11.  Drawing his weapon as a move action.  Then using his holy symbol to turn undead.
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/75251/5501afdc97840

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:  26/26
AC:  18, AC Touch:  11, AC Flatfooted:  17
INIT:  +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB:  +2, CMB:  +4, CMD:  15
Fortitude: +6, Reflex: +3, Will: +7
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S 
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 4/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic Guidance Light Purify Food and Drink 
Level 1 (3+1) Enlarge Person Protection from Evil Bless Magic Weapon 
Level 2 (2+1) Bull's Strength Remove Paralysis Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 14, 2015)

Panic, Violence. Wahyu turned to see the rats throwing themselves at his friends. Even worse were that they were unliving, which were, perhaps, the greatest abominations he had yet seen walk the E'n. In one fluid motion, the oracle slid his crossbow under his shoulder while nocking a bolt and drawing the string back. With intent to return the beast to rest, he took aim and released, but alas, with the struggling between the rat and the gnome, the shot went wide.

*"Useless contraption,"* he muttered.
[sblock]He five foot steps to I3 and attacks Rat D
Ranged Attack: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 -4 b/c melee penalty = 11.
Rats.[/sblock][sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+7, 1d6, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 7/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 4/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]​


----------



## Aura (Mar 16, 2015)

Mystie manuevers Bubba and herself behind the sturdy front line, singing her battle song for you, inspiring everyone to greater deeds of heroism. She quickly throws in a, "Get 'em guys!" as Bubba growls at the ratty beasts. "Down boy.... hold... hold...."

If such a thing were possible, of the undead monsters would a glossy look over his rotted eyes. Instead, it just turns and takes off, leaving Hawk temporarily without a target, veering away from Dunkel's presentation of divine power. It scampers behind a couch, then across the center of the room.

The rest persist in their mindless attack, trying to bite and ram themselves into Dunkel, Jonas, and Cruendithas. Their speed and aggression catches the heroes off-guard. The one on Dunkel viciously jumps on him, doing both battering damage with its body and drawing blood with it's discolored, crooked fangs. Jonas fares a bit better, but the filthy beast still cuts into his legs with sharp teeth. Cruendithas experiences the general viciousness that Dunkel did, with one rat jumping all over him and biting him, nasty fangs sinking into his shoulder.

[sblock=Round 2 Combat Stuff]Rat C is panicked and retreats, moving erratically about the room, avoiding contact with enemies.

Dunkel is hit by both a bite and slam attack for 18 points of damage. Jonas is bitten for 7 points of damage. And Cruendithas is bitten and slammed for 16 points of damage. Fast zombies have a full attack with multiple attacks.

Oh, and there are some disease checks to be rolled, but we'll just do it all together after the onset period.

Mystie is now giving the group Inspire Courage for +1 attack and +1 damage.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 7 dam(49) / IC(+1)
Hawk AC20 -- 0 dam(50) / IC(+1)
Crue AC17 -- 22 dam(34) / IC(+1)
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(30) / IC(+1)
Dunkel AC 18 -- 18 dam(26) / IC(+1)
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / IC(+1)
RatA AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects
RatB AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects
RatC AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 10 Dam / panicked
RatD AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects

map update: http://beta.ditzie.com/75251/55066b3d4978a

Round 2, Everyone is up. My rats started really slow but this last round made up for it. Nom nom nom.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

With the departure of RatC hawk turns and focuses on RatA swinging at it while continuing to rage but she swings too wide.

[sblock=OOC]Note that Hawk's AC is 16 due to rage and reckless abandon.[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Attack roll vs RatA: 1D20+12 = [4]+12 = 16 forgot the +1 for inspire courage but still a miss with a 17[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 16 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +7 CMD: 22

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 10/12[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 16, 2015)

The rat ignores the perfect stab of his sword rips into the little gnome now unsure what to do. He was sure he had done some damage but the dead rat was not affected in the least by his attack. His mind scrambling he attempts a last ditch effort dropping his sword and attempt sending magical energy into the rat. Bleeding and battered he hopes this last ditch effort works, otherwise he may be just another dead body among those scattered about the room. Alas he is not able to get a hand on the rat sufficiently to cast his spell.

[sblock]
drop sword
cast cure light wounds into the ratD 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6
missed his touch attack
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 12
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 16, 2015)

[sblock=Healing Undead]BigB: Yes, you can use heal spells to harm undead creatures. However, remember they aren't going to let you touch them like an ally will, so you must hit their touch AC (15). Your BAB, Str Mod and Size Mod will apply. If you miss, the spell is still on your hand, unused.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 17, 2015)

[sblock]

touch attack = 9 miss


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2015)

[section]



Jonas takes a quick step away from one of the rats, still leaving himself in proximity to smack one with his flail. Which is what he tries to do, but once more his efforts come up empty. The priest lets out a grunt of dissatisfaction.
​[/section]

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]5' Step. Attack missed with a 13.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2015)

Dunkel doesn't need to step forward, and instead swings his axe at the nearest rat (ratA).  "I think we are on the right track of those unnatural disturbances!"

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 26/26
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fortitude: +6, Reflex: +3, Will: +7
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (3+1) Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless, Magic Weapon
Level 2 (2+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 19, 2015)

The crossbow clattered to the ground as Wahyu drew his kris from its sheath, where it sat across the small of his back. Watching Crue attempt to lay a spell upon the creature, Wahyu muttered, *"Now that's an idea..."*

His palm smoked and sputtered as he attempted to press it against the creature's flesh, but it was far too nimble to do so.

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]Wahyu 5-foot steps to H4 attempts to cast CMW on the rat: Cure Moderate Wounds (1d20+4=13) Failure.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 21, 2015)

*Round 3 Undead Rat Battle*



. . . . Mangeeee . . . .

Seeing the vicious attack upon Dunkel, Mystie exclaims, "Bubba, move me closer!" Calling on the power of Mother Rabbit as her mastiff cozies up behind the dwarves priest, she casts a spell and reaches out to touch his shoulder. Immediately, the bleeding rat bite begins to mend up.

Meanwhile, the rats continue their assault with mindless abandon. However, their fortunes seem to have shifted, and both Dunkel and Jonas are missed while Cruendithas suffers just one more bite. However, the gnome is starting to look bad, between multiple bites and head butts.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Rat C is panicked and continues to retreat, cornering itself as far away from the group as possible.

Dunkel is missed by both the bite and slam from Rat A. Rat similarly misses Jonas. Rat D bites Cruendithas for 7.

Mystie is now giving the group Inspire Courage for +1 attack and +1 damage. She casts a heal spell and heals Dunkel for 7 pts.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 7 dam(49) / IC(+1)
Hawk AC16 -- 0 dam(58) / IC(+1), Rage/RA
Crue AC17 -- 29 dam(34) / IC(+1), Cure lt Wounds
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(30) / IC(+1), Cure Mod Wounds
Dunkel AC 18 -- 11 dam(26) / IC(+1)
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / IC(+1)
RatA AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 5 Dam / no effects
RatB AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects
RatC AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 10 Dam / panicked
RatD AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects

map update: http://beta.ditzie.com/75251/550d1ae57c0c6

Round 3, Everyone is up.

PS: Sorry for having gotten behind. Work's been weird.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2015)

[section]



That dissatisfied grunt turns to a wordless howl of rage as Jonas' flail once more fails to find it's mark.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack, Damage (1d20+7=13, 1d10+11=18).

No change to the map.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk swings once more at the rat before her and hits it with devastating results.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll vs RatA: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23
Damage vs RatA: 1D10+7 = [5]+7 = 12
Note: All bonuses (rage, reckless abandon, inspire courage) added in.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 16 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +7 CMD: 22

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Reckless Abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 9/12[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 22, 2015)

Fighting for his life the little gnome focuses more on keeping the rat off him than on attacking himself. Once again he is unable to deliver his spell as he struggles to remain with the living. He tells himself to just hold on a little longer and the others will put and end to the dead rat.



[sblock]
fighting defensively -4 attack +2 AC
touch attack to deliver cure light wounds = 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 5
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 4/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2015)

Dunkel swings at RatA if it is still standing from Hawk's attack.  If not, he moves 5 feet up and strikes at RatB.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 23, 2015)

Wahyu steps to one side, and once again attempts his spell, and once again fails to make contact with the rat.
[sblock=OOC]He takes a 5-foot step to G4 CMW (1d20+7=12), including the bonus from flanking and IC[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 25, 2015)

Hawk tears into the side of the undead monster before her, only to see it still moves. However, it's immediately obvious it is on the brink of returning to a properly dead state. Unfortunately, the rest of the group is not so fortunate, and Jonas' displeasure can be heard across the hauntingly echo-laden hall.


. . . . Mystie . . . .

Seeing an opportunity, Mystie urges a reluctant Bubba into the foul smelling room. "Bubba, go, go, go!" Storming past Hawk, she ignores the maggot-ridden rat's attempt to stop her, resulting in a minor tear on her left arm. Coming to the middle of the room, she calls upon the healing power of Mother Rabbit, resulting in a wave of energy that heals all living beings in the room.

The rats mindlessly continue their assault. They don't move, they don't switch targets, instead continuing relentlessly attacking the same targets over and over. One crashes into Dunkel while another bites Cruendithas, but neither hero is taken down by the brutally fast attacks of these monsters. However, Cruendithas inches closer towards death, with Mother Rabbit's blessings seemingly not enough to stop the downward spiral...

[sblock]Dunkel came VERY close to hitting, but just couldn't quite make it.

Mystie rides through Hawk's square to H7, suffering an AoO from RatA. (Almost a critical hit, does 6 damage.) Once there, she channels positive energy, and heals all living (including herself) for 3 points of damage (bad 2d6 roll).

Rat A hits Dunkel with a slam attack for 6 points. Rat B narrowly misses Jonas. Rat D hits Cruendithas with a bite attack for 6 points. Rat C continues to cower in the corner.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 4 dam(49) / IC(+1)
Hawk AC16 -- 0 dam(58) / IC(+1), Rage/RA
Crue AC19 -- 32 dam(34) / IC(+1), Cure lt Wounds, Fighting Defensively
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(30) / IC(+1), Cure Mod Wounds
Dunkel AC 18 -- 14 dam(26) / IC(+1)
Mystie AC14 -- 3 dam(45) / IC(+1)
RatA AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 17 Dam / no effects
RatB AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects
RatC AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 10 Dam / panicked
RatD AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects

map update: http://beta.ditzie.com/75251/551242b6691f0

Round 4, Everyone is up.

Note: Wahyu didn't get the flank bonus, needs to be one over (F4). However, it did not matter, as already noted.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2015)

[section]



. . . and the howl cuts off, another grunt replacing it. This one, however, carries a bit more pleasure. Jonas looks almost clinically at the rat before him after the head of his massive flail slams into the creature's side.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack (1d20+7=25, 1d10+11=12)].

No change to the map (unless the rat is dead again).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 25, 2015)

Dunkel takes a five foot step away from the rat and casts a spell of protection upon himself.  "Cast your divine protection upon me, so that I may have longer time on this earth to smash in the brains of your enemies."

OOC: Can someone please move Dunkel's piece for me in Ditzie?  I can't access it right now.  Casting Protection from Evil on Dunkel before he re-engages in combat.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 12/26
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fortitude: +6, Reflex: +3, Will: +7
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 4/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic Guidance Light Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (3+1) Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless, Magic Weapon
Level 2 (2+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 25, 2015)

Crue takes another bite from the dead rat right after the healing energy washed over him. No relief from the pain it would seem and he can feel his life slipping away. He withdraws from the combat hoping to gain some room and apply some much needed healing before it is too late. This is what his mother warned him about and attempted to protect him from. If he had only not run out front eager to find what was ahead he would be safe behind the others and more able to support them. Hopefully this lesson is not too late. He worries a bit at leaving Wahyu vulnerable but he most likely would anyway.

map update

[sblock]
withdraw full round action
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 2
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 22/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk swings again at the rat hoping to send it back to where it came from.

If the rat is 'killed' then Hawk will step up to occupy its space and setup a flank with Jonas.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll vs RatA: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
Damage vs RatA: 1D10+7 = [5]+7 = 12
Note: All bonuses (rage, reckless abandon, inspire courage) added in.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 16 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +7 CMD: 22

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Reckless Abandon
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 8/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 29, 2015)

*Midround Update*

In a mighty blow, Hawk cleaves the rat she is fighting in half, and steps up between the two bisected pieces to help Jonas with his. Meanwhile, Jonas lands a similarly mighty blow, but the previously uninjured beast manages to keep moving, propelled by dark energies.

Cruendithas beats a hasty retreat, leaving Wahyu to deal with the undead monster himself. However, Wahyu is still 'armed' with a spell of healing, courtesy of the Lady of Sorrows.

[sblock=Wahyu is up]Rats go after Wahyu.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 30, 2015)

Wahyu watched as Cruendithas turned to flee, and as the rat turned to face him. He humphed as he let the crossbow slip from his fingers. It clattered to the ground as he drew a sacred blade he kept sheathed across the small of his back. Taking a step back, the priest smiled, stabbing forward but stopping the motion halfway through. The blade trembled, but its shadow kept going, lunging further at the beast, attempting to plunge its dark blade into its dark silhouette.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]He drops his crossbow and draws his dagger, takes a 5-foot step back, and casts Spiritual Weapon on G4, which attacks the rat.
Spiritual Weapon: Attack (1d20+3=8) So, I never got an official pass on whether to use Charisma or Wisdom for the spell. It seemed like a majority did approve it but I didn't want to make any assumptions.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2015)

*Round 5 Undead Rat Battle*

Mystie weaves a short tale of the heroes of old facing the undead horde as she brings forth more of Mother Rabbit's blessings, favorably comparing the heroes of old to the current generation. True to form, Mother Rabbit heals the wounds off all that hear her priestess.

Wahyu's mystical animated knife comes into being as Cruendithas scuttles away from the fearsome monster to somewhere safer, leaving the Wayang to fend for himself. The rat promptly turns on him and pounces, biting and generally brawling, sinking its teeth into his leg and leaving a rather nasty wound.

Meanwhile, Jonas' opponent flails about in a generally harmless fashion, unable to get past the big man's armor or intuition on where it will strike next. With another wave of healing energy having closed up his previous wound, Jonas seems to be handily beating the disgusting creature down as Hawk moves in for the kill from the opposite side.

The last rat continues to hide in the corner, still driven away from the battle by Dunkel's previous show of faith and determination.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Mystie Channels Energy for 9, much better this time. All players in range and credited. Rats then miss Jonas, and hit Wahyu for 9 on a bite (barely missing the slam--every point of AC helps!)

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 0 dam(49) / IC(+1)
Hawk AC16 -- 0 dam(58) / IC(+1), Rage/RA
Crue AC17 -- 23 dam(34) / IC(+1), Cure lt Wounds
Wahyu AC16 -- 9 dam(30) / IC(+1), Cure Mod Wounds
Dunkel AC20 -- 5 dam(26) / IC(+1), Protection from Evil
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / IC(+1)
RatA AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- DEAD
RatB AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 12 Dam / no effects
RatC AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 10 Dam / panicked
RatD AC22 / CMD22 / Touch15 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/75251/551b09e18fb0d

We'll have to run Spiritual Hammer RAW until ruled otherwise. I can't find the thread where you mentioned that, Commander, so it's probably fallen off the radar. I'd advise bumping it to get it to final consideration.

PS: Please don't forget to include mini-stats, so I don't have to go looking far to find your information.

EVERYONE is up![/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk swings at the rat between her and Jonas hoping to fell the beast.

If the rat is 'killed' then Hawk will move to H-5.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll vs RatB: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
Damage vs RatB: 1D10+7 = [3]+7 = 10
Note: All bonuses (rage, reckless abandon, inspire courage, flanking) added in.[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 16 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +7 CMD: 22

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Reckless Abandon,  Inspire Courage, Flanking
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2015)

*Quick Update*

Hawk's blade knocks down the rat. Although it is not as brutally vivisected as its kin, it ceases all movement and appears to have been returned properly to the realm of the dead. Hawk then charges off for her next target.

[sblock=Update]This is so other players may act accordingly and not waste blows on dead targets.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 1, 2015)

UPDATED MAP due to Hawk's move after downing the rat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2015)

[section]



Jonas nods his appreciation to the little man as Hawk cleaves through his foe, and follows him on to the next. He sprints past the rat, giving little thought to the possibility that the creature might attack him, then spins in place to deliver a crushing blow with his great flail.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack, Damage (1d20+7=23, 1d10+11=18)

*Updated Map*[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 3, 2015)

*Midround update*

Jonas rushes to reposition himself for offensive advantage, but not without cost. The rat next to Wahyu lashes out as the big man runs by, and gives him a good bite to the leg. Undaunted, Jonas squares up on the undead monstrosity and delivers a mighty blow. It teeters, vile energies barely holding it together as the the rest of heroes converge on it.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Looks like about anything hitting RatD will take it down. The AoO on Jonas does 7 pts of damage.

Still to act: Crue, Wahyu, Dunkel.

PS: Wahyu's Spiritual Weapon is immediately updated to work on his Cha score.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 4, 2015)

Crue angered at his own foolishness at getting ahead of the others retrieves his wand of magic missiles and sends one of the magical bolts at the rat that nearly brought him down. The wand is not the most powerful of magic but he feals a bit better as having dealt some damage to the undead rodent. Bleeding from multiple bite wounds he watches hoping the monster does hurt anyone else.

[sblock]
use magic device check = 23 and wand of magic missile damage=4
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 2
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 21/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 4, 2015)

Black blood dripped out from his wound. It was slow, mere droplets, but it was still painful. Wahyu cursed under his breath, and, as the umbral blade stabbed again at the rat, he conjured a black, bubbling screen, enveloping him in its mist. 
[sblock=OOC]He casts Shield of Faith on himself. 
Spiritual Weapon (1d20+7=15) Miss[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield of Faith (4 min remain)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
SLA: Pass Without Trace[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 5, 2015)

*Further Mid-round Updating*

With the last active rat teetering on the edge, Cruendithas' magic arrow whistles in, blasting a hole in the side of the vile creature's body and leaving it to crumple before Hawk and Jonas. If there was any chance it might fight again, that question is rapidly answered by Wahyu's magical whirling blade, which tears into the neck of the beast, leaving the head only attached to the body by a single tendon. That rat is _dead_ (again).

The still of the room is broken by the shifting of rodent feet as the last one of the zombie rats shuffles left and right as it cowers in the corner with no place to go, unable to escape from Dunkel's holy majesty.

[sblock=Left to act]Hmmm, Dunkel, Dunkel and Dunkel. In that order. 
PS: Happy Easter![/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2015)

Dunkel moves forward to help support the others.

OOC: Sorry, went camping all weekend and the map program doesn't work from my work location.  Please move Dunkel forward as far as he can go.  No other actions.


----------



## Aura (Apr 8, 2015)

Dunkel comes running into the room as the rest of the group descends upon the last of the undead monsters as it tries to stay away from the living. Bob and weave as it might, it cannot dodge your blows forever, and it's already been weakened by a previous blow from Hawk. In short order, it collapses, deprived of unlife, and the room is returned to the eerie near-silence which you found it. At most, the sound of wind, or the odd whisper, breaks the otherwise still.

As you come down from your adrenaline rush (rage induced or not) you are reminded of a couple things. First, it seemed like the dead goblins might have some nice things. Second, the foul stench of the place steps up in importance once again. Several of the bodies are bloated and the least indelicate touch could have disastrous effects.

Outside of your own light sources, the room is lit with what you presume to be magical, but weak, lighting. It is much like candle-light, and it sometimes flickers as the windy sound increases. Above the closed door opposite of where you entered is a sign that reads, "Abandon all hope ye who enter." The script is red and the background black, and it glows just a bit, as if reflecting the darkness itself.

[sblock=Combat Over]The only thing trying to beat down an AC 26 rat (the rules specifically allow for Total Defense) is going to do is take up time and increase frustration. He can't hurt you, so it's only a matter of luck. Nobody need expend any further resource to destroy the last rat, such as rage.

You are all getting credit for destroying five rats: the one Jonas splattered at the beginning of the battle was a viable opponent. These were not trivial opponents, and you prevailed. Congratulations.

We are not out of combat time, so feel free to engage in your normal freeform IC. I'll be posting xp asap. It's a bit busy of a time for me, every game/character I have is demanding attention in the same day.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2015)

Dunkel breathes heavily after the effort and says, "I'm glad that's over.  What in Rogar's name happened here?  Crue, you look quite hurt.  Let me help you."

OOC: Wasting Shatter and Remove Paralysis for 2x Cure Moderate Wounds on Crue.

[roll0]
[roll1]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 12/26
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fortitude: +6, Reflex: +3, Will: +7
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (3+1) Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bless, Magic Weapon
Level 2 (2+1) Bull's Strength

Spells Used
Level 2 (2+1) Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 8, 2015)

After Dunkel's helpful healing Crue feels much better. "I was close to joining the rat in death. Thank you for the healing. This is one of those moments in life I shall not forget." He casts CLW on himself to close the wounds farther although Dunkel's healing cured most of the damage done by the rat. Feeling much better he picks up his dropped short sword and returns it to its scabbard. "I think we should proceed a bit more organized or at least I wont take point this time. Who knows what we will find beyond that door. It is quite possible to be more bity dead things or worse. I can send some light out ahead of us as we proceed."
[sblock]
clw on self 1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
recover sword
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

After calming herself down after the battle, Hawk goes back to searching the goblin bodies.

[sblock=Roll]Perception check: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2015)

"Anyone else in need of healing," Dunkel asks in concern.

OOC: Seriously... I can put out some CLWs for those that can't self-heal like myself and Crue.


----------



## Aura (Apr 9, 2015)

Hawk fishes around for valuable things while the others attend to their wounds. The first one is not immediately obvious, because it's so dirty and dingy it doesn't look that nice. However, the rings on the chain shirt of one of the goblins are remarkably fine and small. Handling the excess around the sleeves confirms that it is indeed a fine, Mithral weave.

The other discovery happens in the midst of searching for valuables. Hawk starts dumping a pack's contents onto the floor, and the goblin's belongings (all worthless) just keep coming and coming and coming. By the time she is done, almost her own weight in useless refuse lies at her feet.

Other than that, there is some minor change, but nothing remarkable.

[sblock=Loots]It's a Small Mithral Chain Shirt +1 (2100 gp) and a Handy Haversack (2000 gp). With the addition of time based gold, getting one of those items is feasible for any one of you.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk carefully packs away the valuables and then moves to the closed door with her sword ready.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 11, 2015)

As the group takes care of various tasks, cleaning up after the battle, the purple-haired gnome of the group once again calls on Mother Rabbit to aid you in your quest, causing another wave of healing energy to wash out through her. It she considers another, but then thinks better of it, "I should wait before using another, anyone in need of further healing, or is everyone well again? Let me know, I..." Mystie's eye catches Hawk locating the goblins' valuables, and she uses her knees to guide Bubba over to her companion. "Ohhh, is that mithral? Sure looks nice! Could use some cleaning up though... I know of some fine gnomish cleaning solutions that I'm sure would restore it's previous silvery glory. I wonder who made it? Surely no goblin, that is for sure. The links are so fine! Perhaps we should take it to one of Venza's armor-smiths and see if they can tell us where it came from. It would be a shame to not know the basics of such lovely piece!"

Gnomish ramblings filling the room, the others are left to finish up with their post-battle tasks. At least Mystie breaks the eerie silence.

[sblock=Healing and stuff]Mystie heals everyone for 5 points. Anything else here before moving on? The door on the opposite side (underneath the sign) is closed.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2015)

[section]



The massive half-orc looks around at the others, then to the sign above the door. "Everyone finished up, then? All is well? Shall we abandon hope, and try the door?" Jonas shifts his flail to one hand and moves to try the door.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Try the door.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 11, 2015)

"As ready as I am going to be. I am not inclined to linger in this room any longer than necessary. If whatever awaits beyond that door is aware of us we only give it more time to prepare."

[sblock]
Crue will take a place in the middle of the group having come close to death he is a little more cautious at the moment.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 11, 2015)

The dagger faded into nothingness as Wahyu wiped off his own, *"We should indeed be about it, but first, Mystie, you can speak the goblin tongue correct?"*

He lit a candle as he continued, *"Perhaps you can tell me what he says, then, when I ask..."*

He placed a hand on the head of one of the cadavers and indeed inquired, *"Who or what did this to you?"*
[sblock]He uses his Voice of the Grave mystery on one of the dead goblins[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield of Faith (4 min remain)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (1/4 questions asked)[/sblock]​


----------



## Aura (Apr 12, 2015)

Asked about the goblin tongue, Mystie is quick to mention, "Well, yes. I can speak the language of the foul little beasts, if need be. I take no pleasure in doing so, that is for sure. Or, at least, I don't want to do it any more than absolutely necessary for the execution of our mission, here."

Mystie watches the wayang bring the fallen goblin to a bizarre form of limited unlife. There is something of a unpleasant look on her face as she observes the entire affair. After the goblin's strange response, she says flatly, "Apparently, the rats attacked him."

Meanwhile, Jonas approaches the doors under the sign and opens them. They swing open with relative ease, but there is a deep, loud creak to them as they do. Jonas is confronted with a small chamber, much like the one just inside the door to the outside. And like the other chamber, more coat racks and such are here. And finally, in a similar design, the path deeper into the complex continues on the opposite side, becoming a flight of stairs down, which turn about and disappear out of sight. Candlelight illuminates the landing, set upon a small credenza.

The only good thing to say is the stale, musty air from below pushes the air in the waiting room, a definite improvement over the stench of death.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk nods to Jonas and starts moving into the small chamber. She then takes up a defensive stance at the top of the stairs.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2015)

Dunkel casts a spell upon himself in order to seal up some further wounds.  "I have to admit that was one heck of a fight.  Who knew rats could be so much more vicious than goblins."  He grows quieter as the warriors of the group start creeping forward, looking for danger.

OOC: Giving up an enlarge person spell to heal self.  An enlarge person spell probably wouldn't be all that great to cast in a cramped dungeon.
[roll0]

[sblock]
HP: 25/26
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fortitude: +6, Reflex: +3, Will: +7
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (3+1) Protection from Evil, Bless, Magic Weapon
Level 2 (2+1) Bull's Strength

Spells Used
Level 1 (3+1) Enlarge Person
Level 2 (2+1) Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2015)

[section]



Jonas returns Hawk's nod and moves forward with the little man, the chain of his flail rattling slightly as he strides forward. He takes up a position just behind Hawk, looking down the stairs over his companion's shoulder.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 15, 2015)

Crue takes position behind Jonas as the group moves on farther into the nightmare of dead rats and goblins. He holds his wand of Magic missiles in hand to support as he can if danger presents itself. 

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights4/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 16, 2015)

*"Hmm... I suppose that's to be expected,"* He grimaced and stood up, *"Well, let's be about it."*
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield of Faith (4 min remain)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (1/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 16, 2015)

*A Chamber Ahead*

Lined up, the group makes it's way down the stairs to the first landing. As with the other landings in the place, artificial candles light the way and the group turns to see the stairs trailing further downward, continuing the back and forth motif of the underground complex. From the vantage point of the first landing, Hawk and Jonas can make out that the next opens up into a chamber of some sort, through an open doorway. A dim light ushers through the open doorframe in a less-than-inviting way.

For a moment there, Hawk thinks she sees some sort of shadow move down at the bottom of the stairs, but upon looking again, sees nothing. However, the mixture of various subtle sounds continue, as if the spirits truly wandered these subterranean halls.

But, at least, it smells better down here than in the waiting room. It's that musty smell not unlike that of a 100 year old house's basement.


----------



## BigB (Apr 16, 2015)

Crue cant see much through the others in front but can see that it is mostly dark and possibly what appears to be a room ahead. "Let me shed some light on the path before us so that we do not walk blindly to our doom."

[sblock]
cast dancing lights and send ahead of the group as far as he can and still maintain the spell.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 7/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2015)

OOC: Let's not be eaten by a grue.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Seeing the others ready to descend, Hawk begins creeping down the stairs following after Cruendithas' light spell.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 21, 2015)

*An odd thing...*

As Hawk steps cautiously down the stairs, she notices a strange thing that causes her pause. Only ten feet ahead (and still on the steps) are six or seven foot long minor discolorations (darker colored) in the wall, running parallel to the overall downward direction of the stairs, about thigh-high for her. Well, one might be a little lower than the other, but they're about the same height.

Judging from how straight they are, Hawk estimates they are not any kind of natural cracking, staining, or anything of that nature. They seem to be part of the design. One thing is for sure: had it not been for the light, she would have never seen them.


----------



## BigB (Apr 21, 2015)

As Hawk hesitates Crue moves up to see what has given her pause. Calling the light back to closely examine the lines in the wall he ponders how to proceed. He is somewhat skilled in disarming traps but would hardly be called a master.

[sblock]
activate archaeologists luck
disable device if a trap=18
he has trap sense +1 if needs to jump out of the way 
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 6/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2015)

[section]



Jonas pauses as the advance scouts stop on the stairway, and watches curiously while Hawk and Crue inspect the wall.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk watches as Cruendithas examines the strange formation.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2015)

Dunkel also stands by, trying to remain quiet as the scouts do their work.


----------



## Aura (Apr 23, 2015)

The more Cruendithas looks at the anomaly in the wall, the more he is convinced it is a trap of some kind. It probably involves scything blades that spring out when somebody passes by the area, but he isn't sure how it is triggered and he begins gingerly testing for pressure plates, wires, and the like. At most, he has yet to do any more than find one stair he can reliably stand on and conduct his tests, but then runs out of options and has to make his next educated guess.

[sblock=The Trap]You have neither succeeded nor catastrophically failed, so the trap remains unsprung. You can roll again or pursue a different course of action.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 23, 2015)

Perplexed by the trap Crue does not see another option other than trying to disable the trap again. Although his nerves get the better of him as he attempts to understand and disable the trigger.

[sblock]
activate archaeologists luck
disable device try 2=12
 he has trap sense +1 if needs to jump out of the way 

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 5/7

 Wand CLW 10/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 24, 2015)

*Oops!*

In the midst of Cruendithas' working with the trap, suddenly he realize he's gone wrong with his investigation. With virtually no warning, a blade scythes out from the slot in the wall and over half way across the stairs. Thankfully, the gnomish explorer moved at the last second, sparing his life... but not without a nasty gouge in his thigh.

As Crue instinctively clamps his hands down on his thigh in pain, the mechanism pulls back the blade. In the wall, the entire group can hear an ominous, rhythmic clicking....

[sblock=Cruendithas]You have rolled low enough to trigger the trap upon yourself, and take 13 points of damage in the process. Your trap sense was accounted for. There is no penalty for failure if you wish to try again, although your hit points might serve as a limiting factor.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2015)

[section]



"My friend, do you require aid? I've draughts that will serve to close those wounds," Jonas calls out from his place somewhat farther back.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 28, 2015)

Crue looks at his torn leg and back to the opening in the wall. Frustrated with his own mistake, he knew the moment he slipped that things were going to go wrong but that happens. If you play with traps eventually you will get bitten. Gratefully he moved quick enough to not be cut in two. "Thank you Jonas but I think I am ok for now perhaps I will have need of your draught later although I hope not." In an effort to conserve daily spells Crue finds his wand of CLW and casts on himself.

[sblock]
clw #1=5
clw#2=6

does there appear enough room for the group to crawl under the swipe of the blade? Now that they have all seen what it does when triggered.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 32
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 5/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 29, 2015)

. . . . Mystie Thistledew . . . .

"Can't... see..." grumbles a little gnome from the back of the group as Cruendithas heals himself up, reminding the group of the tight nature of the environment and the relative height of the group's members (even while mounted.) "Did someone say healing? I mean, not the word, specifically, but the idea? Because I can do that, you know. Dunkel can, too. Wahyu, when he's in the mood, hmmm..." Mystie counts people off on her fingers and looks thoughtful. However, her thought process is broken as she sees Cruendithas' wand of healing.

"Cruendithas Beestinger! Are you using a _wand_ when there are multiple people here to help you? Oh, the indignity of it all! Hmph!" With that, Mystie crosses her arms and chins up. After a short pause, Bubba looks the same direction, trying to figure out what has her attention.

Meanwhile, the clicking continues...

[sblock=The Trap]It is possible for a small humanoid to get under the blade, but it would be dangerous. And nobody wants to get thin-sliced like Arby's Roast Beef. Ouch. But it's possible.

However, Dunkel and Jonas are far too meaty to fit under the likely path.

PS: As a reminder, there are two similar grooves in the wall, one on each side. When the trap sprung, only one blade came out--the right one, as you face.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2015)

"I have some healing power left.  This is way too deadly.  Perhaps there is an alternate way around we have not found yet," Dunkel suggests.


----------



## BigB (Apr 30, 2015)

"My apologies. I did not intend to offend anyone. I only thought to conserve your talents for whatever may lay beyond this..Perhaps I can give this another try." Crue returns to attempting to disable the mechanism.

[sblock]
archaeologists luck
disable device #2=17
archaeologists luck
disable device #3=13

oops I think he may be in need of healing again
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 32
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 1, 2015)

*A Clicky Problem*

Cruendithas turns back to the task at hand. With the irritating clicking sound continuing, he tries to figure out what will keep the blade trap from springing again. However, the sound itself, obviously part of the mechanism, judging from where it originates (the slot on the wall) makes concentrating difficult. Somewhere along the line, the clicking abruptly ends, causing a high pitched gasp from the back of the group and a reflexive leap to safety by Cruendithas, but nothing happens.

With a collective sigh of relief, Cruendithas settles back into trying to figure the mechanism out. Working his blade into the slot delicately, he scrapes up and down, looking for clues. However, when he hits mechanism, he pushes a bit too hard, and, with a mad dash for safety, the gnome gets cut again as the scything blade strikes again, catching him in the leg and applying some force this time, nearly throwing him back into the group. He lands with a meaty 'ufff!'

Almost immediately thereafter, the clicking resumes again.

[sblock=Disable Device]Crue can't make any more checks. The mechanism that works the blade is, for the time being, anyway, beyond his understanding.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 1, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk interjects. "So! Do we continue forward or do we go back?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2015)

[section]



"This trap appears to be quite deadly, and it must be most cleverly designed if Crue cannot puzzle it out." Jonas' expression is doubtful as he continues. "Perhaps there is another way 'round and we could find ourselves on the other side of this device . . . but then what would be the point of the trap? Still, I think we must needs triy, or Cruendithas will end up even shorter than he is already!"
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2015)

OOC: DM, is there another obvious passage we have not yet tried?


----------



## Aura (May 4, 2015)

The rhythmic clicking of the mechanism punctuates Hawk's and Jonas' words as they mull their options over with the group. Clearly, whomever designed it wasn't concerned about how loud it was.

[sblock=Another Way]No, sorry, there is no other obvious passage. So far the path down has been twisty and turny, but essentially linear.
BTW, there are ways of dealing with the trap that do not entail directly disarming it. Think of it as more a puzzle than a trap if you wish to explore that avenue.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk asks. "Can we put something in the way so that it doesn't pop out?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2015)

[section]



"Well, let us think this thing through . . . the denizens of this place, whoever they may be, plainly traverse these stairs regularly. Unless there is an easy way to temporarily disable the device, the most obvious solution to me is that only certain of the stairs trigger it and those that pass this way know which are safe."
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 5, 2015)

Crue puzzles over the trap before them. Listening to the clicking he moves to the opposite side to hear if there is clicking from that side. He paces a bit albeit out of the danger area as he ponders the situation. "There must be a way past. Otherwise the trap may as well be a dead end wall."

[sblock]
Did Crue take damage the last time the trap sprung? I did not see it in the post although it stated he was hit with the blade.
 I apologize for my absence the last few days my father passed away. Should be getting back to a normal posting schedule now.

Does he hear clicking from the other side?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 7, 2015)

"Wow, this trap is certainly the mechanical nightmare, now isn't it?" Mystie comments as she eases Bubba up alongside Cruendithas. "No wands now, I got you."

Mystie proceeds to cast a spell, and upon touching Cruendithas, he feels a bit better. At least he doesn't have an open wound any more. However, she seems a bit disappointed by the effort, and casts again as the heroes consider the trap ahead of them. Upon the completion of a second casting, she seems to look satisfied with her work.

"I hope nobody needs any more, but if you do, just yelp or something. That is the usual summoning call of the healer. Until then, I'll sit back here, talk to Bubba. Oh, hey, so the other wall, is there really a trap there, or just a slot in the wall. Any safe way to find out? That might be good to know." Guiding Bubba back towards the crowd, she trails off, lowering her voice as she scratches her mastiff behind the ears.

[sblock=Damage to Cruendithas]Hmm, I missed stating the damage. Good thing I still have it on track--it was 13 points. However, Mystie has now healed you for 15 points between two spells. So, you're got 2 pts of healing over where you were before you hit the trap the second time, if you need them.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Clicking Sound]The clicking sound seems to be only coming from the side of the wall (the right) that the trap was sprung from. The left side of the wall is completely silent.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 7, 2015)

Crue feeling much better again after Mysties healing moves to the other side and staying close to the opposite wall moves cautiously down the hall past the trap. "Thank you for that. I don't know why I did not think of this sooner but I think this may be the way. If not you will know when I yell in pain."

[sblock]
 move to the side where no ticking sound is emanating and walk to the other side of the trap.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 8, 2015)

*Lightning Strikes Thrice*

A bit jumpy by now, Cruendithas carefully steps down the stairs along the left side, ready to bolt at a moment's notice. Somehow he manages to time it, jumping back almost before the scything blade comes slicing towards him, resulting in a high pitched gasp from the back of the group. (Dunkel can feel dog snout pushing against his side as Mystie inches forward a bit, trying to see what is going on.) And almost immediately, a clicking sound can be heard coming from the left wall as well, causing quite a racket between the two of them.

Click click click click click click click click click...

[sblock=Trap]Both sides are now clicking. The trap missed Crue - natural 1.

One observation is that there is an overlap in the center of the passageway, where both blades could conceivably strike the same target.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 8, 2015)

Jumping back out of reach of the blades and avoiding another gash Crue wonders at the puzzle "They must walk this way without setting the trap. The clicking may be the blades resetting but that would suggest the goblins would have to spring the trap to walk past. Could it be the trap is triggered or not triggered by the path they follow? I think Jonas may be right but how do we get through? While it is clicking is it possible to get through safely?" Crue examines the floor for any signs of a path the goblins may be following to get through safely.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2015)

Dunkel suggests, "We know where the blades come out from.  How about we trip the trap, and then wedge something tough like a metal rod or goblin weapon in between the wall and the fallen blade in order to prevent it from resetting?"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 8, 2015)

Wahyu grinned from the back of the crowd, *"Perhaps it works like a gate, and there need to be someone on the other side to turn it off so that others may pass. If not, then I agree with the halfling and the dwarf, surely the blade can't be strong enough to cut through a sword, and if it is, perhaps some of the remains may clog the trap!"

"Assuming, of course, that someone has something like that that they'd be willing to part with?"*


----------



## BigB (May 12, 2015)

"I wonder would it be possible to get the way through from one of the dead goblins in the rat trap? Whayu you have some way of talking to the dead or rather getting the dead to talk to you. Is this a possibility?"

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 14, 2015)

Wahyu slapped his forehead and guffawed with gusto, *"HA! Of course! I do not know why such did not occur to me, my mind must have ventured elsewhere whilst my back was turned!"*

He calmed down and straightened out, *"Yes, they are rarely the most agreeable sort, but if I asked nicely, I suppose I could indeed coax what we needed from them,"* He turned, and began to head back up the stairs, but not before beckoning, *"Lady Thissledew, if you would not mind again? I still cannot speak their tongue, or rather, they cannot speak mine or ours, after all."*

The grey oracle reached the top of the stairs and lit a candle, not for his own eyes, but for those of the spirits around him. They could not work without flame to anchor them. Kneeling beside one of the bodies, he placed a hand on its head and muttered a few lines of prayer before questioning, *"There is a mechanism down below, that causes blades to lash out at those who cross it. How do you disable it?"*
[sblock=OOC]He uses another question[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield of Faith (? min remain)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (2/4 questions asked)[/sblock]​


----------



## Aura (May 15, 2015)

*The Dead Speak*

With that, the group heads back up to where you battled the undead rats. As you ascend the stairs, the musty dungeon odor is replaced with the stink of death once again, letting you know you are almost there.

Once a reasonably-still-assembled goblin corpse has been found, Wahyu works his strange magic and, to a limited degree, the corpse animates with the ability to speak. Barely able to get his question out over the stench, Wahyu compels the foul creature to answer.

However, the response is far from what the group had hoped for. The goblin gets an odd look to his face (such as it is) and answers with a mere two words, *"Don't know."*


. . . . . Mystie . . . . .

"Don't know!" a little gnome in the back blurts out. "Don't know? Why doesn't the little cretin know? Are you sure your magic is working right, Wahyu? Can he refuse to answer? Can he lie? Is the magic fully reliable? I find it odd the goblin says he doesn't know!" As she fumes, Bubba paces back and forth, causing her to turn left, then right, then left as she thinks out loud.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2015)

"You should ask for a refund.  New plan.  Let's grab the corpse, toss it onto the pressure plate that activates the trap, then jam a goblin weapon in between the wall and sprung blade so it can't retract.  If it works, we do the same for the others, cross the area.  Then profit."  Dunkel begins to heft the goblin corpse and grabs a goblin blade in order to try his plan.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 15, 2015)

The wayangi spent a couple seconds catching his breath, before glaring at the dwarf, *"You may take the weapon if you must, but leave the body. It has endured enough, and deserves its rest." 

*He looked back to Mystie. *"Perhaps he simply didn't know, there are followers just as surely as there are leaders after all, mayhaps this one was content to leave things to his betters. Or, perhaps he is lying to us. It's impossible to say, really."* 

Wahyu slowly stood up, and chose a different corpse. Again he set the flame beside the body, the flickering candlelight causing shadows to dance around the room, and again he invoked his ancient power, this time asking instead, *"How do we stop the blades from swinging when we cross them?"* 

The candle seemed to flicker more violently, splashing light across his face. Had he had such heavy bags under his eyes before?
[sblock=OOC]He uses another question. Also, edited in a few lines based on Dunkel's response. [/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield of Faith (? min remain)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2015)

Dunkel is still holding the back of the goblin's corpse by the scruff of the neck when he is chastised by Wahyu, "He's joking, right?  I sometimes don't understand non-dwarven humor.  Am I supposed to laugh right now or would that be rude?" Dunkel is completely confused.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk thinks for a moment. "What if I just jump over it? Then I can check for something on the other side."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 18, 2015)

Summoning a second goblin into a limited form of temporary unlife, its eyes flicker open. Voice without the breath of life responds, *"No idea. Blades? Teeth. Nasty sharp teeth."* The foul creature collapses back into natural death.

Meanwhile, the search for things to jam into the scything blades is on. Perhaps it's because you had little reason to think of the goblin dogslicer in such a context, but their weapons are the absolute worst in terms of sturdiness. Made from Venza's refuse, they are reasonably sharp and dangerous, but seem as if they could even break from regular use.

Looking around, there is a considerable amount of furniture in this room.
[sblock=Goblin weapons]They literally have the 'fragile' mechanic to them.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jumping]It would be theoretically possible to jump the likely position of the pressure plate. However, a breaking away, uneven surface (stairs down) would be make for a dangerous landing. It would not be easy. As a side note, due to his height, it would be next to impossible for Jonas to perform the jump without hitting his head on the ceiling.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2015)

[section]



Jonas smiles his gentle smile as the tiny Wayang questions the corpses and the obvious . . . well, obvious to him, whether it's correct or not . . . assumption strikes him. "Perhaps the Goblins don't know because they are the interlopers here. We came hunting Rats, not Gobbos, after all. As to leaping over or crawling under the blades, unless you find a way on the other side to disable the trap I'll not be crossing that stretch of stairs without being cut. I'm not built for under or over; I go through.

"Perhaps if we trigger both blades at the same time, there will be time to race through before the trap resets?"
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2015)

"Trigger with goblin corpses or large rocks," Tender asks.


----------



## BigB (May 19, 2015)

"Perhaps springing the traps is the way to go. I do not believe our friend here would go along with using the goblin bodies to spring the trap. perhaps I can crawl to the other side, and most likely spring the trap which hopefully passes over me." Crue does not see another way and has been sliced by the blade more than once already trying to disable it. It is the only way forward after all.

[sblock]
Is there a DC check for crawling under?
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 20, 2015)

'Well, let's see, then," Mystie begins, counting off things on her fingers as she speaks, "First we have goblin bodies, or rat bodies, for that matter. Ug. I'd kinda prefer not, or at least to be out of the hallway entirely when the blades hit. Second, there is rocks... considering the terrain we came in on, surely you can find a rock of any weight you want outside. Just a matter of time. Then there is any variety of stuff we've seen along the way inside, mostly furniture. Then there is body triggering, which sounds a little dangerous... I'm a little against danger, as much as I want to feel valued and all that." She stops, having counted four options on her fingers. "Anything else?"

[sblock=Crawl Under DC]Reflex 13 for small, 23 for medium, impossible for large and bigger.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 26, 2015)

Dunkel also suggests, "Maybe if we use enough large rocks we could overload the pressure scales which detect weight and trigger the traps."


----------



## BigB (May 26, 2015)

"I am all for using anything that does leave me with holes leaking blood. Lets start with the furniture and any other stuff left for us."

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 19 fight defensively (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 27, 2015)

[sblock=Furniture]Several of the chairs in the reception room at are easily big enough to weigh as much as Cruendithas, yet not be too unwieldy in terms of getting them down the stairs. Two small characters or one medium character with above average strength could do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 28, 2015)

Wahyu sat, catching his breath. He seemed winded now, as he listened to the other's discussion. It seemed these questions had been a fruitless waste of time. Still, perhaps they could use some actual help. He muttered an incantation, and waited. Nothing seemed to happen, until, steadily, it seemed that his shadow was growing longer in the candlelight, before it reached the wall, and seemed to detach. It grabbed another shadow and began to drag it towards the stair, bringing the seat it was attached to along with it.

[sblock=OOC]Wahyu casts Unseen Servant, which can drag 100 lbs of weight, and attempts to drag one of the pieces of furniture.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield of Faith (? min remain)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 29, 2015)

*Scrappppeeeeeeee thump thump thump.... *WHAM!* click click click click click....*

The bizarre servant of shadow does its master's bidding, and begins by dragging one of the chairs across the floor, making a loud scraping noise. Then followed by a series of loud thumping as it clumsily, but relentlessly, drags the piece of furniture down the stairs, brushing it by the other members of the group as it mindlessly proceeds to the location of the slots in the wall from which the scything blades spring. There is a moment of tension as it draws close to the trap's location, then suddenly (and yet still with sufficient suddenness to startle people), both blades lash out at the chair, rending it badly and spraying the group with the smaller scraps as the larger pieces are brushed aside by the powerful cutting action. From halfling to half-orc, all instinctively shield their eyes, wincing as exposed flesh is hit by flying wooden splinters. After the rather loud crashing sound, the familiar clicking sound starts, emanating from both slots of the wall....

[sblock=Unseen Servant and The Trap]The only complication is that Wahyu technically would have to stay without 35' of the servant, but I'm not worried about it in this case because it does not interfere with the functionality of the spell. The downside for dragging it that way is the sound, but that arguably is a non-issue considering the number of times the trap has already sprung. In any case, the chair is toast, what is left of it is roughly pushes back towards the group, but up against each of the walls. There is no real damage from flying debris, and everyone 'makes their save' to protect their eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 29, 2015)

*"Hmm."* Wahyu rubbed his chin, *"Rocks, then."* 

The shadow began to take long strides towards the exit as the oracle hobbled along as well.


----------



## Aura (Jun 1, 2015)

At the wayang decides upon a new course of action, the blade mechanisms behind each wall (right and left) continue their incessant clicking, giving no respite to those who have had enough of that particular sound.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2015)

[section]



"Perhaps this will work . . . I wish I could help more with this, my friends, but I fear my expertise lies in the realm of the living and the dead and not with such mechanical monstrosities as this. If there is anything you need me to lift or carry I am well suited to such a task, but otherwise I must be content to watch you work." There's not a hint of sarcasm in the big man's tone; his regret sounds honest as he stands with his sausage like thumbs hooked behind his belt and observes the attempts to bypass this particularly nasty trap.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 3, 2015)

. . . Mystie . . .

The little gnome scratches herself behind the ear as she thinks. Then, almost absentmindedly, she reaches down and scratches Bubba behind the ear. His tail wags and begins to beat against Jonas' leg as if it had a life of it's own. Eventually, Mystie offers a question, raising her usual speaking voice to be more clearly heard over the irritating clicking. "So, are the blades dangerous right now?" she begins. "How would we know, either way, for that matter? I don't want to take Bubba through there if he's going to be harmed, this adventure has been long and rather hard on him already."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs. "Don't know. Let's see..." Then the diminutive barbarian starts walking down the steps toward the reaped area, ever ready to tumble out of the way should the need arise.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 3, 2015)

Crue watches Hawk as she wanders into the danger zone of the blades. "You could crawl so that if the blades are active they might miss you." He calls to her, although he doubts she will crawl. Lacking fear she hardly is concerned with her own safety. He hopes for many reasons that the blades are not active. This puzzle has delayed them long enough.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 4, 2015)

Mystie can barely get a word in edgewise as the always non-subtle Hawk steps into harm's way. However, no scything blades of doom come springing out of the slots on either side of the passageway, and the only thing worth noting is the continuing clicking sound which shows no signs of letting up.

With a certain note of disappointment in her voice, Mystie throws in, "I don't suppose there was any way of testing to see if it was safe other than with flesh and blood? Hmph."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk waits until she is well past the blades before stopping and turning around with a big smile on her face. "Well! What we waiting for? Let's go!" Then she looks down the stairs to watch while she waits for the others to join her.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 50/50
CMB: +5 CMD: 20

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 7/12

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 4, 2015)

When Hawk reaches the other side unscathed Crue calls out to the others to get them moving. "Mystie, Jonas, Dunkel, Wahyu go now hurry before the trap resets!" Excitedly Crue tries to prod them forward to get them across before the time is up.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2015)

"Uh gosh... this can't possibly go wrong..." Dunkel mumbles as he rushes across.


----------



## Aura (Jun 5, 2015)

To the sound of clicking gears, three members of the group rush by the dangerous part of the hallway. The blades stay hidden in the slots to either side, and no danger befalls Hawk, Dunkel or Cruendithas when they arrive on the other side. Although it is terribly unsettling, it _seems_ safe to cross.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 5, 2015)

A rock tumbled down the stairs as Wahyu stepped down after it. 

*"Did someone summon me?"* he asked, looking down the hallway. He lifted an eyebrow, and muttered, *"Hmm, is this what we've decided on? I've never been much of a sprinter..."* as the shade lifted the stone and held it in front of the crack.

Drawing his cloak around his body, he flew forward, trusting that his Lady would see him through to safety.
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield of Faith (? min remain)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2015)

[section]



"And that just leaves . . . well . . . me! Very well, then; may the Root not call me to my next life." And with this plea to his God Jonas lumbers forward and down the stairs, casting mistrustful looks at the steadily clacking walls all the way . . .
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 10, 2015)

Summoning up her courage, Mystie prompts Bubba to run with Jonas, and the three traverse the deadly swing arc of the two blades together, with nary a scratch to show for it. Hearts racing, the group comes together just past the trap as the irritating clicking sound continues. Looking downward, there is a landing and brighter-than-usual lighting spills out an open door frame. Light shifts as if something may have moved in there. Or, the light is not perfectly even. Or both.

[sblock=level ups]Hawk, Wahyu and Cruendithas may level up now then encounter is over. And yes, there will be encounter xp for the trap. It's just a little late for me to tally it up tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2015)

Dunkel motions for the others to remain quiet by placing a finger by his lips.  He then waits for the stealthier among them to check out the area of the landing and door.


----------



## Aura (Jun 11, 2015)

[sblock=Dunkel and other level-ups]Dunkel also leveled up, just barely making 6k. Everyone check page 1 for the exact xp amounts and date of leveling.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

With everyone finally though the trap, Hawk turns and starts heading down the stairs carefully.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +6 CMD: 21

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +10 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 9/14

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 16, 2015)

Hawk carefully traverses the remainder of the stairs to the landing from which the uneven lighting emanates. There is another small table here, with candles lit and providing soft light. The unpleasant stench of death is all but gone by now, but rather replaced with a bouquet of various odors making the identification of any one of them difficult, if not impossible. However, one could, in a gross way, describe the odors as 'not natural', to say the least.

To the left is an open arched doorway, from which the flickering light and the odd odors come. Coming closer, hawk can make out various sounds as well, including a humming/beating sound, a high-pitched muttering that sounds as though it may be in common (but it is difficult to tell), and the occasional thump, as if something solid hit a piece of wood.

[sblock=A bit slow]for those that did not see it on the LPF board, my laptop is dead and with it substantial amounts of my LPF materials. However, I will do my best to keep things running, so please feel free to post as normal.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Upon hearing the noises, Hawk turns back toward where she came looking to see if the others are following after her.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +6 CMD: 21

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +10 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 9/14

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 17, 2015)

Crue follows after Hawk taking his spot right behind the brutal warrior and her overly large sword. This tactic worked well for them before and he has not fared so well taking point on his own so might as well go with what works. "Strange smell. Perhaps we should investigate the source of the sounds." Crue also looks back to see if the others are joining them.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 18, 2015)

For her part, Mystie seems to be lining with Cruendithas, and also, notably, staying behind Hawk sufficient that there is room for others to fill in closer to the front if they so choose. When Cruendithas speaks, there is a momentary lapse in the strange high-pitched muttering, but it soon resumes. Given a little time, it becomes apparent the humming/beating sound is persistent and even, but the thumps have no regular pattern to them.

Somewhere, in the background, the irritating sound of the trap clicking stops abruptly. The only sounds you hear now are coming from yourselves or the arched doorway to the left.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 20, 2015)

Wahyu quietly shushed the gnome. The muttering was unnerving, yet it piqued his curiosity, so he moved to the edge of the doorframe. It seemed to get clearer, he thought he could catch some bits and snatches of the chanting, so the wayangi leaned in closer. Could the source not have heard their clamor in the hall? Or, perhaps it had, and was now weaving some terrible spell to use upon them. He strained his ears and racked his brain for an answer.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+6=25)
Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+6=20)
Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+9=17)
Spellcraft (1d20+8=23)

Also, a stealth roll if it is at all necessary: Stealth (1d20+11=31)[/sblock]

[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/7
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 22, 2015)

[sblock=GM Note]ROUS was intended to be a series of 3-encounter mini-adventures, but it is obvious this part is considerably longer than that. Rather than cap this one up and go into part 4, I decided to simply add one more encounter to part 3 and forgo part 4. Everyone loves trilogies, right?

Strong finish! [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 23, 2015)

Wahyu creeps closer to the doorway, quiet as the proverbial mouse. Virtually to the point of being able to turn through the door itself, he can finally make out the voice he is hearing. Chanting, isn't really the word for it. More like rehearsing a list of things to do, all in a squeaky, little voice. "Set the table... make the tea... set out the crumpets... The Master will be pleased..." the voice mutters, of the things that can be understood, anyway. (Some Wahyu cannot make out, but it's probably common tongue, as well, just harder to hear.) It starts to be apparent that some of the sound coming from the doorway matches what plates and silverware being set down on a table ought to sound like.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 23, 2015)

The oracle stepped back, and walked back to the group. *"It seems,"* he whispered, *"that our most mysterious host is arranging a meal of some kind, no doubt for us. I wonder if we should play along, but, we should still watch for treachery."*
[sblock=OOC]Heh, he doesn't know what a tea party is...[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2015)

"I'm not a fan of tea,"" Dunkel states flatly as he grips his axe in preparation.  With his other hand he touches Hawk's shoulder.  "Rogar, give your strength to this warrior so that he might smear the dungeon walls with the blood of those that oppose your servants."

OOC: Casting Bull's Strength on Hawk.  (+4 Bonus to Strength for the next 4 minutes)

When the party is ready to enter the next chamber, Dunkel will cast _bless_ on the group, centered upon himself, before the door is flung open.  Grants a +1 to attack rolls and Saves vs Fear effects for those within 50 feet radius for the next 4 minutes.

[sblock]
HP: 33/34
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Protection from Evil, Bless, Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Enlarge Person
Level 2 (3+1) Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2015)

[section]



Jonas wipes his heavy brow with the back of a ham-sized fist, clearly relieved to have survived the vicious blades unscathed. He follows the two littles as closely as he can without interfering with their attempts to be stealthy. As the group reaches their destination and stops to allow the Wayang to scout ahead, he touches Crue lightly on the shoulder to let the smaller man know that the half-orc is in place and ready.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

It is not clear what has set the little goblin off. Whether it is the wait or the spell that Dunkel cast upon her. But she suddenly rushes forward into the room with her sword at the ready. A look of determination on her face.

[sblock=OOC]"Leeroy Jenkins..." Now all she needs is some chicken...[/sblock][sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +8 CMD: 23

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +10 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bull's Strength (+4 STR)
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 9/14

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 24, 2015)

Crue nods to Jonas acknowledging that he is ready and then Hawk takes off. Not trying to keep up with Hawk but not letting her rush in alone he moves into the room and veers to the right of the door to make room for others.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 34 current: 34
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/4 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand

 Archaeologist's Luck (+1) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 27, 2015)

*The Great Hall*

With that, the group rounds the corner and through the door to investigate and/or confront whatever is responsible for the sounds that lay ahead. You find yourselves in a significant great hall with a high, vaulted ceiling. A large table dominates the long axis of the room, with at least a dozen high-backed chairs of obvious quality craftsmanship. Light levels are a higher here than anywhere else in the complex that you have seen, emitting from torch sconces along either side of the hall. Additionally, there are two doorways on each of the long walls of the hall.

At the far end of the hall, a bizarre little creature hovers over the table, apparently holding two plates. It has the appearance, very roughly, of a humanoid demon with wings sprouting from both the shoulder and hip regions. And, at the same time, it doesn't seem demonic at all. "What tha... guests or not?" it inquires in a squeaky little voice, using a odd dialect of Low Landellian.

[sblock=Kn:Arcana DC 11]It's a homunculus, a small wizard's sentient construct. More information given out with higher rolls in 5 pts increments over 11.[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]OK, the little flying creature is not surprised you're here. It's some 50 feet distant, currently hovering above the far end of the table. You guys basically entered by way of a arched doorway centered in the short wall of the hall. The table itself prevents any potential charge effects if you would want to do so.

Speaking of which, if you want combat, roll initiative. If not, you may take some other action in response to what you see.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 29, 2015)

Wahyu rushed in after them, dagger unsheathed and before him, but he stopped. He had not been truly been expecting a goblin, he had not truly known what to expect. But this was something entirely beyond that. He stopped running, but did not stop walking, slowing to a hobble, looking at the others, looking for their reactions. Looking back at the creature, he lowered his knife, and tried to place the word for it. It began with an H, he knew, but beyond that, he was stumped. The oracle called out, *"Guests? Yes, we're here to meet your master, but we have not yet made your acquaintance. What are you?"*
[sblock=OOC]K Arcana (1d20+6=13) Yeah, that makes sense.
Also, I assume since we leveled we get our spells back?[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Spells Remaining (1st): 6/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 4/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 29, 2015)

At Wahyu's question Crue looks at the creature hovering at the end of the table. "It is a homunculus, a wizard's sentient construct." Watching the creature crue pulls out his wand of magic missiles just in case. Trying not to appear threatening he moves a bit further to the right to give to the others should a fight begin.





[sblock]
kn arcana check = 17

Do we refresh spell lists and other daily abilities or wait on that?

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 30, 2015)

"Yessss, homunculus," the little creature begins, his voice sour and his face contorting as he hangs on the s sound overly long. "Fine, fine. Whatever. I send him to you... you all speak. Learn much. Yessssss." He turns to the side with the obvious intent of exiting in that direction and makes it halfway there when he stop and inquires, "Who calls? Names? Come here for yourself or others? Master will ask, yesssss."

[sblock=Make sure...]We want to make sure everyone has a chance to react before the creature leaves the room. So even if you're not speaking/acting at this time, make sure to put something in so I know everyone has had a chance.[/sblock]
[sblock=Leveling up and abilities]Nothing regenerates upon a mid-adventure level-up. Damage is still damage, used up spells are still used up, but you do add more so you've still improved.[/sblock]
[sblock=Cruendithas]The homunculus is known to have a poisonous bite which can put the victim to sleep for some time. Oddly, the creature is broadly written in the texts as being unable to speak, yet this one obviously does.[/sblock]
[sblock=PS:level up approvals]Sorry for the delay, I should be getting these very soon. Looks like just ROUS players in queue right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2015)

"Ah gents... why are we bothering to talk to the servant of a master of evil so that he can 'announce' or presence?  Instead of doing what we do best," Dunkel asks while gripping his axe in way of a hint.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2015)

[section]



Jonas hefts his flail, bouncing the knobbed ball casually on the end of its chain as he considers the situation, but he says nothing still as he considers the situaiton and watches the little creature flit off toward the exit from the room.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Seeing the creature move toward the door, Hawk moves to intercept it. She hopes to keep it from leaving the room.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 20 (16 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +8 CMD: 23

Fort: +7 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +10 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +5

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bull's Strength (+4 STR)
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 9/14

Current Light Source: Ioun Torch[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 1, 2015)

To the group"The creatures bite is poisonous." He moves to position himself behind Hawk.Speaking to the homunculus trying to delay the creature as others position themselves  "You are a special one are you not. Your speech is not normal for your kind. Who is your master? and what is your master, not a goblin but what?"

[sblock]move to stay with Hawk[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 2/2
 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 2, 2015)

Some 50 feet from the little flying creature, Hawk begins to rush down one side of the hall, covering ground as quickly as she can. Some words spoken by Cruendithas can be heard, but the homunculus certainly does not respond... directly. However, instead of going for the door, he drops his dishes with a resounding smash and heads upwards, screaming at the top of his pitifully tiny lungs, "Wat's this! Stay back, I warn you! Masssstterrrrrrr!!!!!"

[sblock=Actions]Combat is not officially started, although it is quite possible. 

Basically, we have Hawk starting to run, Cruendithas trying to distract, and the homunculus flying upward. That leaves the rest of the players to decide the 'jist of how they react to the initial situation described then we'll move to resolution.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2015)

Dunkel runs as fast as his stumpy legs can take him towards the door, with the intent on keeping the creature inside the room.


----------



## Aura (Jul 8, 2015)

[sblock=GM note]Scaling the encounter for your level advances, but still taking last minute stuff from Jonas and Wahyu, who have opportunity for input.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 8, 2015)

That incessant shrieking wore on Wahyu's ears.

*"Bah, I suppose his master will be here soon enough. If he is like anything we have been led to suspect, then..."* He stopped, and muttered a quick prayer for protection.
[sblock=OOC]Whoops, sorry, I didn't know I was being waited on. Anyway, Wahyu reups his Shield of Faith.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 4/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 12, 2015)

*Dinner Battle Round 1*

Seeing the doors on the other side of the hall, Jonas starts to move down that side of the table. However, before either he or Hawk get too very far, several of the chairs themselves begin to move! Made of solid oak and with high backs, they each take fighting stances, preparing to use their legs as battering clubs on any who come close. Meanwhile, the little homunuculus, still screaming for his master, ascends to close to the apex of the arched ceiling, nearly 30' up. The sharper eyed of you can make out that his is wearing an armband that suspiciously looks like a golden ring....

[sblock=GM Notes]Alrighty, it's combat time, and it's the party's turn. The chairs have just started to move and the homunculus used his move action to gain altitude, now at 28' and close to the ceiling of 30' at the highest point of the arch. He's busy yelling for his master. I have put Jonas into the room a bit into an option position. Nobody was placed within threat distance of the closest chairs.

As usual, we have a ditzie (modifiable) combat map to play on: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55a203b79d903

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 0 dam(49) / no effects
Hawk AC20 -- 0 dam(62) / no effects
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / no effects
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / no effects
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / no effects
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / no effects
Homunclulus AC17 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 0 Dam / 28' altitude
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Notes:
(1) The Table is playable, with DC 10 Acrobatics check to climb with no movement penalty, and +1 square of movement if you miss the check. However, the surface of the table is entirely difficult terrain.
(2) The non-animate chairs are large simply considered difficult terrain. They can also provide cover with their high backs.
(3) All expended resources from the rat battle and the scything blade trap are still expended, particularly spells.

Always takes me extra to get a combat going with Ditzie, but as long as you guys like it we can keep doing that. I definitely save time later on not having to update the map.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2015)

[section]



Jonas gives his flail a whirl as he steps forward, bringing the massive head around and down on the chair in front of him.
​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move: 5' Step
Power Attack vs Chair C (1d20+6=15) for Power Attack vs Chair C (1d10+10=11)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 13, 2015)

Crue stops as the chairs seemingly come to life blocking the group from advancing. Confident his companions can handle the grounded adversaries he recites the tales that bring magic to his words coalescing to form a air elemental toward the rooms ceiling about 28 feet above him on level with the Homunclulus. When he completes his recitation the air elemental flys forward to slam into the enemy above. Crue smiles as the elemental takes shape and moves to attack the Homunclulus. 


[sblock]
cast summon monster II - air elemental
air elemental attack Homunclulus 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 and damage =1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2
confirm crit 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14

ooc:"I don't know how to upload a pic for the air elemental and add to ditzie"
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 2/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 21/25



Small Air Elemental
AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
hp 13/13
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee slam +6 (1d4+1)
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12, 10-20 ft.)
rounds 4/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 16, 2015)

*Midround update: Round one*

With a powerful swing, Jonas smashes into the closest moving chair, causing parts of it to splinter off. However, as satisfying a strike as it was, he immediately notices it retains much of it's functionality and seems a response to his swing seems imminent.

Meanwhile, Cruendithas' summoned swirling air creature appears not too far from the screaming homunculus. Immediately spotting the enemy and moving in to attack, it lashes out and batters the little monster for some minor damage.

[sblock=Left to Act and Stuff]Wahyu, Hawk and Dunkel may still act. Mystie will follow, then the bad guys.

As Jonas has noticed, the animated furniture has hardness 5, but I'll be reducing the damage appropriately. However, continue to report your FULL damage so you don't get double-dipped.

At the end of the round, when I move my bad guys, I'll do something about placing a token for the summoned creature. It is entirely a function of my ditzie account so it pretty much falls on me.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 20, 2015)

Wahyu hrrmed to himself as he surveyed the scene. He drew his dagger close to his lips and muttered another prayer. It seemed that Crue had the right of it: The warriors among them could no doubt handle the living chairs, but he himself had never been fond of smashing. Meanwhile, that puppet bothered the oracle. The sacred spark could only ever be forged by the gods. If the man at the end of the room had indeed created it, then its mere existence was perversion, mockery and defiance towards them. 

He finished his prayer, and again his shadow left his feet, this time bearing a dagger as well. Dashing to the far side of the room, it plunged its blade into the shade of the homunculus, opening a visible wound in its caretaker's hide.

[sblock=OOC]Wahyu casts Spiritual Weapon and attacks the Homunculus with it.
Spirit Weapon Attack (1d20+7=26)
Crit Confirmation (1d20+7=8) No crit
Damage (1d8+2=3)[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I'm on the road today, headed out for vacay. Should be able to post once we get settled, hopefully sometime tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Soooo. We broke down about halfway to our destination, at 12:30 this morning. After several adventures with hotels, towing services and mechanics last night and this AM, I'm at the shop with the car and crossed fingers that it's a hose and not the radiator. Will post more when I can get a few higher priority items squared away .[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 23, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]That stinks. No fun breaking down especially half way there. I hope you are able to get back on the road with minimal interuption and not too much cost.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 24, 2015)

[sblock=Left to Act and Real World issues]Looks like both Mowgli and Tailspinner are having real world issues that are slowing them down. If it gets too bad, I can issue reasonable moves for slow players to keep things active, but would prefer to avoid doing so. This means a bit more time for Tailspinner and Deuce Traveler to get actions in.
Hawk and Dunkel are left to act.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2015)

[sblock=Back in Action]We're settled in the condo and I can post as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2015)

Seeing that combat is inevitable, Dunkel stops his rush towards the door and instead casts _Bless_ centered upon himself.

OOC: Everyone should now enjoy a +1 to hit rolls and +1 to saves vs fear effects.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 33/34
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Protection from Evil, Bless, Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Enlarge Person
Level 2 (3+1) Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 28, 2015)

*Round 1 Enemy Action*

With that, the combat is joined. Summoning things from other realms to fight for them, Cruendithas and Wahyu's servants both hit the tiny demon-like wizard construct, dealing it some minor damage. However, it flutters back a few feet from its assailant and... casts a spell. Before anyone can react, multiple (and presumably, false) images of the little creature flit in the air around the homunculus.

Enraged, the little squeaky voice of the homunculus takes on a more powerful voice, and it exclaims, "Did you wish to see me? Then fine, I will have you all killed, interlopers!"

Meanwhile, Hawk and one of the animated chairs exchange blows, with Hawk suffering a minor injury while being unable to connect with the chair. Another chair comes up to assist the first, but is unable to lay a leg on the small opponent. A chair also comes up to help battle Jonas, but the two of them cause only one glancing blow to the big orc's arm. One of the two chairs seems particularly clumsy, nearly tripping over itself, thanks to a spell cast by Mystie. Looking back, Jonas can see the purple-haired gnome grinning at her work.

[sblock=combat stuff]Hawk: Power Attack ChairA and misses
Mystie: Cast Ill Omen on ChairD
Chair A attacks Hawk twice, hits once for 9
Chair B Moves up and attacks Hawk once
Chair C attacks Jonas Twice, hits once for 6
Chair D moves up and attacks Jonas once, only to be disrupted by Ill Omen
Homunculus scoots back, casts Mirror Image, and gets 4 images

Notes: DM moving Hawk for one round to keep things going since Tailspinner has been so busy, hopefully he will be with us soon. I didn't start a rage so as not to limit Hawk's options.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 6 dam(49) / Bless
Hawk AC20 -- 9 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / Bless
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless
Homunclulus AC17 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 5 Dam / 28' altitude, Mirror Image(4 images)
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 6 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / Ill Omen(1 roll)

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55b72635b75c4
(skull is temporary place holder for air elemental so I can get this out tonight)

Everyone is up for ROUND 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 29, 2015)

[sblock=Question]Does Spiritual Weapon continue to attack normally? Since it's a mindless spell that attacks what it's initially directed at, I wouldn't imagine that it would be fooled by illusions, but I wanted to see if you agreed.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2015)

Dunkel attacks one of the chairs as he moves up next to Hawk.

Attack Chair A
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Ditzie: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55b82d1c37ae3

OOC: Hawk should also still have Bull's Strength cast upon him.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...al-Size-pt-3&p=6648138&viewfull=1#post6648138

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 33/34
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Protection from Evil, Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) Remove Paralysis

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 29, 2015)

[sblock=Mirror Image and Bull's Strength](1) I added Bull's Strength to Hawk's buff line. Sorry to have missed it.
(2) Mirror Image works on any spell that requires a hit roll, so Spiritual Weapon will be effected. The good news is you'll be knocking down images as you go. Magic Missile, OTOH, does damage directly, but leaves the images up.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 29, 2015)

Crue watches as the creature seemingly multiplies in the air above and speaks with a changed voice altogether. He is intrigued with the creature although not amused with what it says threatening them. He watches the air elemental attack once again but miss the creature. He frowns as his conjured elemental misses but moves into action. At this distance Crue really only has one option his wand of magic missiles. He triggers the command shooting forth the magic bolt to impact with the creature. The bolt does not do a lot of damage but at least it is doing something.


[sblock]
air elemental attack 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
crue attack with MM wand: damage 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 2/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25



 Small Air Elemental
 AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
 hp 13/13
 Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
 Melee slam +6 (1d4+1)
 Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12, 10-20 ft.)
 rounds 3/5

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 31, 2015)

The shadow was baffled, as from nowhere there were more targets to choose among, each exactly like the last. At random, it plunged its wicked knife into one of the fluttering sprites. Wahyu, meanwhile, reached for his crossbow, before realizing that he had left it up above. Well, it was useless anyway, and no doubt it would be all the more so in this chaos of a melee. Instead, he moved to Jonas, and placed his hand upon him, whispering a prayer of grace and good fortune.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Spiritual Weapon Attack (1d20+7=11) +1 from bless makes it a 12, destroying an image
He also casts Guidance on Jonas[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 4, 2015)

*Round 2 Midround Update*

Both Wahyu's ghostly attacker and Cruendithas' summoned air creature lash out a the enemy, neither missing but both still managing to slice and batter through an image, leaving the tiny wizard's construct with but two left after such a short time. It seems like it is preparing to do something else when a magical arrow from Cruendithas' outstretched hand slams into it, but the spell does little in terms of real injury.

Meanwhile, Dunkel is met with an uphill battle. He swings his axe at the chair and hits it squarely, but does little more than dislodge some splinters as the animated piece of furniture continues to mindlessly do battle.
[sblock=Mirror Image]The homunculus has two images left: If you miss it, but still come within 5 of a hit, you destroy one image. By contrast, a hit might take an image or cut into the caster.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2015)

OOC: Has Dunkel attacked the chair yet?  Did he miss?


----------



## Aura (Aug 5, 2015)

[sblock=Dunkel]I made a mistake and didn't include Dunkel's action in the mid-round update. He attacked the chair, hit, but didn't get past the chair's hardness (5 pts). I'll correct the update to reflect that.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2015)

Dunkel strikes at the chair once more, angrier.  Hardier.

Attack Chair A
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Aura (Aug 11, 2015)

*OOC:*


Jonas [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] and Hawk [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] are left to act. I'll be updating tomorrow, so if either of you have a chance, you'll want to take an action before then.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2015)

[section]



The burly half-orc shakes his head in frustration, and a look of determination settles on his face. He whirls the flail head once more, and this time the blow he delivers is more . . . satisfying.
​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Move: 5' Step
Power Attack vs Chair (1d20+6=19) for Damage (1d10+10=16)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 12, 2015)

Jonas and Dunkel both delve into the fray, upping the power of their blows and striking home, sending chunks of hair flying this way and that. Although a valiant effort, neither chair falls, but instead continues to battle on. Meanwhile, Hawk utters a ferocious roar and slashes viciously at the same chair Dunkel's axe took an armrest from. Landing a brutal blow, she almost rips the back of the chair clean away... but the mindless drone continues on.

Holding her position, Mystie tilts back her head and begins a triumphant song, spurring your team towards victory. The entire team feels her energy run through them, guiding blows and strengthening resolve. Bubba just can't help himself, and he tilts his head back and yowls , as if to assist his mistress.

Undaunted, the chairs continue their merciless assault. Both chairs on Hawk's side of the table beat her up, landing several solid blows with wooden legs. The little homunculus holds his ground, casting his next spell defensively so as to not have to move away from the elemental creature to do so. Upon completion, a small, disembodied and mostly transparent hand appears next to him. "Hahaha, I will be your DOOM," he crows, "and rain DOOM down on you pathetic DOOMED groundlings!"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Hawk: Raging/RA/Power Attack/Bulls Strength/Bless ChairA and hits for 24 damage (19 after hardness)
Mystie: Begins Bard Song: +1 attack/+1 weapon damage. Starting next round everyone can use it.
Bubba: Doesn't sabotage Bard Song. Not for lack of trying to help.

Chair A attacks Hawk twice, hits twice for 11
Chair B attacks Hawk twice, hits once for 8
Chair C attacks Jonas Twice, hits once for 6
Chair D attacks Jonas twice, only to be disrupted by Ill Omen once, and missing with the other attack (Ill Omen depleted)
Homunculus concentrates/casts defensively, casts Spectral Hand

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55caf21002f75

Notes: Tailspinner may be out a while, I'm moving Hawk until TS's return. May as well rage.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 12 dam(49) / Bless, Bard Song
Hawk AC16 -- 28 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Raging, Reckless Abandon, Bard Song
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless, Bard Song
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / Bless, Bard Song
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless, Bard Song
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless, Bard Song
Homunclulus AC17 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 7 Dam / 28' altitude, Mirror Image(2 images)
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 24 Dam / no effects
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 11 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Beginning of round 3, EVERYONE IS UP.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2015)

[section]



Jonas once more shakes his head, this time in frustration. "Tough buggers. Must be hardwood . . ." His flail once again smashes into the chair.
​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack (1d20+8=24) for Damage (1d8+11=15)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 49/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 15, 2015)

The chair reels from Jonas' powerful swing, but continues to flail back at him with two of its legs, forcing the big man to use caution against this mindless foe.

[sblock=Who's up]Cruendithas, Wahyu and Dunkel are still up. Hawk too, if her player returns, otherwise she gets another DM action after the present players have moved.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2015)

Dunkel continues chopping away, while keeping an eye out for the injured, "If we keep hacking away, something good's bound to happen.  Hawk, how ye holdin' up?"

Attack Chair A
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 33/34
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Protection from Evil, Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) Remove Paralysis

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 16, 2015)

The chairs continued their battering assault as Wahyu's shade continued its own, yet his allies were still taking more of a beating than the construct. There must be something more he could do to help, before, *"Ah!"* remembering with a start the wand he had purchased yet had yet to use, as he reached into his pack. However, the spirits, constantly demanding, were a mischevous bunch, and did not feel the need to let him simply reach into his pack and grab it. Wrenching it free from their grasp, he turned back to Jonah, ready to use it when the moment revealed itself.

[sblock]Spiritual Weapon Attack (1d20+9=12) I really, really hate invisible castle. It always seems to know just what I need to roll for, so it can go under it. Every single time. Still, I guess another image gets destroyed, thanks to the power of buffs... :<

Anyway, due to the haunted curse, he takes a standard action to pull the wand of CLW from his inventory, and does not take a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 17, 2015)

Crue draws magic from within this time, determination driving him and his spell he releases 3 magical bolts that fly true and hit the Homunculus above as his summoned air elemental slams into a image destroying the decoy. Minor damage from the spell but Crue is determined to bring the creature down. A quick look around and he realizes his friends are not faring as well as he had hoped against the lively furniture.

[sblock]
air elemental attack 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 
magic missile1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2
 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2 total 6 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 1/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 3/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25



 Small Air Elemental
 AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
 hp 13/13
 Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
 Melee slam +6 (1d4+1)
 Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12, 10-20 ft.)
 rounds 4/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 20, 2015)

*Round 4: Dinner Room Brawl*

Magical bolts from Cruendithas' hand slam into the tiny homunculus, causing it some pause. Looking daggers at his foe, the little monster crows, "If you wish death so badly, so be it!" Meanwhile his summoned elemental and Wahyu's summoned blade grind away, leaving the little nuisance with no more images to protect him.

However, Wahyu and Dunkel don't have quite the level of success. With some difficulty, Wahyu finally retrieves his wand and prepares to do some healing. Fighting from one of the inaminate chairs, Dunkel swings away, but his blow does not appreciably injure the hardwood chair. For a moment, his axe becomes stuck in the chair's wooden seat and Dunkel feverishly works to free it when a second sweep of Hawk's sword shatters the chair into dozens of smaller pieces, incapable of posing a threat to anyone past getting a splinter. Dunkel hefts his axe again and is ready for more combat.

Seeing Jonas injured, Mystie casts a short spell and touches him, helping remove the bruises he's received from his battering from the chairs. "Hawk might be in more trouble than Jonas, now," she quickly explains, then resumes her battle chant inspiring all her friends who can hear hear. Hand on Bubba's scruff, he simultaneously calms the great mastiff down from his previous fretting.

Getting an odd smirk on its face, the homunculus looks at Hawk and casts a spell. The disembodied hand immediately rushes forward to her and touches her, draining life energy from her and then healing itself with the infernal gains. Hawk is starting to look as if she may be in trouble from the beating she is receiving.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Hawk: Raging/RA/Power Attack/Bulls Strength/Bless ChairA and hits for 24 damage (19 after hardness), destroying it
Mystie: Continues Bard Song: +1 attack/+1 weapon damage. Heals Jonas for 6 points of damage.
Bubba: Settles down.

Chair B attacks Hawk twice, hits once for 9
Chair C attacks Jonas Twice, hits once for 5
Chair D attacks Jonas twice, hits once for 8
Homunculus falls back 5', casts Vampiric Touch, spectral hand hits Hawk doing 8 damage to Hawk and healing the Homumculus for a like amount.

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55d5584f23c15

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 19 dam(49) / Bless, Bard Song
Hawk AC16 -- 45 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Raging, Reckless Abandon, Bard Song
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless, Bard Song
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / Bless, Bard Song
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless, Bard Song
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless, Bard Song
Homunclulus AC17 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 5 Dam / 28' altitude
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 24 Dam / no effects
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 21 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Beginning of round 4, EVERYONE IS UP.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 23, 2015)

This imp was tougher than he looked, as he seemed to drain the very life from Wahyu's ally. The oracle needed to do more than just this to make an impact. He cried to Dunkel as he sheathed his blade, *"Dwarf! Tend to Hawk as I give ye needed shelter!"*

Muttering a prayer of safety and obscurity, Wahyu took a short breath as he reached toward the flames and pulled, then did so again, and again yet, the flames in the sconces burning lower and dimmer with every motion. He swayed on his feet and his eyes rolled back, his tongue lolled out and the flames seemed to die altogether, when finally he snapped to, the flames roaring back to life as he belched forth a great, swelling cloud of billowing black smog.

Map
[sblock=OOC]He five foot steps to j7, sheathes his dagger as a move action and casts obscuring mist as a standard one, on the top right corner of his square (I assume that's how that works).[/sblock]

[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 25, 2015)

*Darkness Descends*

With the completion of Wahyu's magic, a near total darkness descends on the group. People can barely see next to them, and even then, it is with considerable difficulty. Seeing this, your flying adversary cackles in apparent glee. "Hide, hide from me! I will find you, I will KILLLLLL you!" the little monster spouts, making it more than a little clear how he feels about you.

[sblock=Obscuring Mist]Things next to you have 50% miss chance due to concealment. Anything further simply cannot be seen. Stops fancy visions, even darkvision, so you'd need blindsense or the like to see through it. I'll try to get something on the map to make the area more clear, but at the moment, everyone is enveloped.

EVERYONE BUT WAHYU is still up.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2015)

[section]



*"Gaahhh! What the . . .?"* Jonas is just winding up for another blow when the smoke roils from his diminutive ally's mouth, taking him completely by surprise. He aborts his attack mid-swing, instead flailing about the air in front of him for a moment before recovering.
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack vs Chair C (1d20+6=10)

A clean miss, even without the 50% chance. I didn't update the map, as Aura's about to do that anyway.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 30/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 25, 2015)

Above the group up near the ceiling the summoned air elemental slams into the Homunclulus delivering its fury against the little flying monster and then begins to fade away as Crue's spell comes to an end. On the floor the fog spreads blocking Crue's sight of the Homunclulus. Crue stares for a moment finally giving up and turning his attention closer. Looking over the area and not seeing Hawk, the little gnome sees her as the rat bites her in their previous adventure when she nearly died then remembering the spectral hand that hit her he rushes forward to where he last her before the smoke filled the room. Relieved when he sees her he casts a healing spell to ease her pain.



updated map

[sblock]
air elemental attack 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19 damage 1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3

move 10ft
cast CLW 1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 1/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 2/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25


[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2015)

Dunkel pulls back in order to give Hawk some healing.

OOC: Burning last second level spell to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Hawk.

[roll0]

[sblock]
HP: 33/34
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Protection from Evil, Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) Remove Paralysis

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 28, 2015)

*Furniture Frenzy round 5*

With people running to heal her, Hawk continues her withering assault on the furniture, only to find it difficult to connect in the thick, dark cloud produced by Wahyu. "I can't see!" she shouts, clearly displeased with the development.

Meanwhile Mystie casts a spell and lays a small hand on Jonas' thigh, letting more positive energy flow into his body to stem the brutal barrage of chair legs he has had to weather through. "I'm getting a little low, Jonas," she mentions loud enough for the Root's servant to hear. In a much louder tone, she continues her battle song, enabling heroic blows to be dealt by the whole group.

No sooner has Mystie finished her spell then the Homunculus calls to his... chairs. "Fall back, fall back!" They do so, legs kicking and flailing as they do, one managing to kick Jonas in the shin and they all disappear into the mists. As this goes on, you hear the shrill voice of the caster engaging in another spell, but nothing bad happens to anyone.

The group is confronted by the mists and cannot see the enemy anywhere.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Hawk: Raging/RA/Power Attack/Bulls Strength/Bless ChairB, Misses due to mist
Mystie: Continues Bard Song: +1 attack/+1 weapon damage. Heals Jonas for 6 points of damage (again, not a typo).

Chair B flails around trying to hit Hawk, then slips into the mist
Chair C flails around trying to hit Jonas, then slips into the mist
Chair D attacks, hits for 7, then slips into the mist
Homunculus can be heard casting something

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55dfcddac6192
Note the map only includes enemies currently in sight. That would be, in your case, none of them. The grey circle is the Obscuring Mist (50% concealment to those adjacent, no vision further than that.) I also made a token for the air elemental... only to have it poof. Oh well, it's there if you need it again.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 20 dam(49) / Bless, Bard Song
Hawk AC16 -- 19 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Raging, Reckless Abandon, Bard Song
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless, Bard Song
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / Bless, Bard Song
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless, Bard Song
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless, Bard Song
Homunclulus AC17 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 8 Dam / 28' altitude
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 21 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Beginning of round 5, EVERYONE IS UP.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2015)

Dunkel suggests to those nearby, "Unless any of you have any ideas for clearing the room of the mist, we might want to fall back also lest we get hit by some sort of area attack."


----------



## Aura (Sep 3, 2015)

[sblock=All still to move] [MENTION=40072]BigB[/MENTION] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] [MENTION=6704325]Commander_Fallout[/MENTION]
I'd post a mid-turn update but there isn't much to say, it's still identical to start of round.
Actually, Dunkel still has all his action left as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 3, 2015)

*"Nay,"* Wahyu replied, *"We cannot leave and allow them to fully regroup. We must..."* he hacked out a last puff of smoke, *"...we must take the fight to them. Had we firebombs this mightn't be so difficult..."*

Climbing onto the table, he said to Dunkel, *"Bless Hawk once more, then have her count to five and charge forward,"* before turning to Jonas and weaving another spell, one that drained all color, line, and form from his body.

*"You do the same,"* Wahyu muttered to the warrior as he began to work more of arts.

Map
[sblock]Whoops, I somehow thought that _was_ the mid-round update. 
He spends a move action to climb up onto the table and then casts Vanish (lasting a maximum of 5 rounds) on Jonas)[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2015)

Dunkel reaches out and touches Hawk's shoulder, saying "One-eyed father, protect this berserker as he rushes forth to deal out your will to your enemies."  Hawk feels a protective aura fall around him.

OOC: Cast Protection from Evil on Hawk.

[sblock]
HP: 33/34
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) N/A

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter, Remove Paralysis
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 4, 2015)

As Wahyu climbs the table and orders the group to action Crue readies himself to follow Hawk forward. He again mutters a spell this time conjuring up 3 Eagles to aid in bringing down this evil creature. The eagles appear in front of Dunkel and immediately fly up to the ceiling in search of the Homunculus. 

[sblock]
cast summon monster II (3 eagles)
eagles attack Homunculus [9]+3 = 12; [11]+3 = 14; [3]+3 = 6; [13]+3 = 16 dam 1D4 = [4] = 4; [8]+3 = 11; [13]+3 = 16 dam 1D4 = [1] = 1 unless the eagles get a bonus from bless or bard song all miss if the bonus does help them then 5 dam from 2 hits
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 1/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

eagles rounds 4/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2015)

[section]



Quick as always to pick up on changing situations, Jonas glances down as his hands and grasps his new tactical advantage. He moves fast, stepping up onto the table and striding along it's length until he clears the edge of the mist. As soon as he can see clearly he begins looking around for signs of the enemy.
​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Double move, scan for indication of which direction the enemy went.

Perception or Survival (1d20=4) (So 16 if Perception, 12 if Survival (Track) - whichever is more appropriate).

[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 19 (14 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 29/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 6, 2015)

*Round 6 - These are not your daddy's eagles*

The eagle(s) scream out of the misty area only to not find the target where their summoner indicated, but quickly pick him up--he's shifted north and dropped some altitude. Jonas comes out of the effect about the same time, and quickly comes to the same conclusion, albeit with one refinement--the little blighter has cast mirror image yet again, and there seem to be a total of 4 of him shifting around. After that disappointing revelation, Jonas also makes visual contact with two of the three animated chairs. (The location of the last is discovered by Wahyu as he climbs onto the table.)

Mystie continues her battle song, and based on the sound, seems to be shifting north, although nobody has a line of sight on her. Spurred on by her encouraging canter, Hawk steps forward, and Dunkel and Cruenthias can both hear her engage the enemy in combat, seemingly very close. What sounds like place-settings flying all over is punctuated by the little woman cursing the gods for the infernal mist. She seems less than pleased.

This doesn't go without notice by the homunculus, who laughs at Hawk's misfortune. However, he quickly shifts to casting his next spell before shifting to berate the group, "Summoned creatures again? _Again?_ Okay, this time I'm gonna have to just say no. Screw you and your irritating creatures! Speaking of which, minions, slay them! This draws long!"

The chairs are more than happy to oblige. One swings at Hawk while two descend on Wahyu, scoring bludgeoning hits with their woody legs on both heroes.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Hawk misses.
Mystie moves north and continues bard song.
Chair B attacks Hawk twice, hitting once for 4.
Chair C attacks Wahyu twice, hits twice for 12.
Chair D attacks Wahyu twice and misses.
Homunculus casts protection from good.

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55ebb731eeda3

Notes:
(1) The top of the table is considered difficult terrain due to all the clutter on it, but Jonas can still get where he wants to be.
(2) The homunculus seems to be watching the eagle(s), and specifically doesn't react to Jonas. In his opinion, all the table clutter is making quite a lot of noise as he moves.
(3) You get 1d3 eagles, not just 3 straight out, so you'll need to roll that, BigB. Since they didn't have Line of Sight from the start, they spent their time searching for prey (much like Jonas). Without the mist, you'd be getting attacks in the first round.
(4) As an aside, I'm not sure why you chose Eagles. You're allowed to throw down another Elemental.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 20 dam(49) / Bless, Bard Song, Vanish
Hawk AC18 -- 23 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Prot/Evil, Raging, Reckless Abandon, Bard Song
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless, Bard Song
Wahyu AC16 -- 12 dam(37) / Bless, Bard Song
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless, Bard Song
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless, Bard Song
Homunclulus AC19 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 8 Dam / Prot/Good, 18' altitude
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 21 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Round 7, EVERYONE UP.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 10, 2015)

[sblock=Everyone Still to Move] Have at 'em.[/sblock]
[sblock=Future of ROUS series]After some waffling to help with scheduling, I am back to the original plan for the ROUS series, albeit with one minor modification. This is (once again) the last encounter of part 3, and the final part (4) is being retooled to be a low level adventure, in the spirit of ROUS 1 and 2. This helps bring in different characters, and makes it feel like an overall plague to be solved by Venzans at large, and not a quest for a small group.

Oh, and it helps with scheduling, too. heh

This said, let's finish up on a _high note!_[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 10, 2015)

Wahyu reeled backwards from the blow, but quickly caught his breath and called, *"The chairs are here! Hawk, move forward!"* before hopping off the table, incanting, and vanishing himself.
Map
[sblock]He'll 5 foot step to J7, and if he can't do that, then he'll move to it while provoking and cast Vanish. Because if he's going to provoke an AoO, he might as well actually be able to get the spell out of it. Also, is he still affected by Shield of Faith? I notice you still have his AC as 16.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 25/37
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*, Vanish (1/5 rounds)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 14, 2015)

Crue moves up 5 feet before finding Hawk again. With nothing to see he waits for an opportunity or need to run away. Grateful for the respite but fearful for not knowing what awaits them he is a bundle of nerves. Up above the eagle screeches as it pursues its prey. Swooping in the eagle reaches out with its talons as the Homunculus attempts to dodge the attack.


[sblock]
eagles = 1
Sorry, did not know I needed to roll for the # of eagles. Was hoping 3 of them would be useful but the dice gods did not see it that way.  

eagle attacks 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
 1D4 = [1] = 1
 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
 1D4 = [3] = 3
possibly one talon hit for 3 pts damage
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 1/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

 eagles rounds 3/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2015)

[section]



Jonas allows his bestial nature to slip just a bit, lets his frustration rise from his gut and burst forth . . . lips part, baring short fangs, and a _scream_ erupts from his throat. Focused sound slams into the little flying beast, buffeting it cruelly . . .
​[/section]

*Combat Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Cast Ear Piercing Scream (2d6=3) plus Dazed for one round. Fort Save (DC13) for half damage and no Daze.

[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 19 (14 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 29/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 16, 2015)

*Round 6 midround update*

The eagle closes in on the tiny homunculus, and just as it would seem about to attack, it suddenly veers off course, as if warded by some invisible force. Try as it might, the great bird cannot get at its enemy.

The impish creature seems pleased. "Hahahahaha! What part of 'no' did you fail to understand, stupid bird? I ought to tar and feather... uh... defeather you. Ya! And then..."

At that moment, whether it be by coincidence or design, Jonas lets out an incredible roar, loud and primal. And although everyone hears it, the little construct seems to be the focus of it. He is interrupted in his tirade, and shakes his head, trying to get his bearings. When he does, his eyes set upon the green giant below him, and he becomes even more angered, "What the... where... okay, where did you come from, big guy. And don't start into some story of when an orc loves a human, already read that one in the books!"

In the midst of all this confusion, Wahyu quietly slips off the table top and disappears into the shadows.

[sblock=Stuff and updated map]- The eagle is being warded off by Protection from Good.
- The homunculus made his save.
- Jonas turns visible.
- New Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55f8e4e31d318
- Still to act: Dunkel[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2015)

OOC: I still can't open any ditzie map from work, and I didn't have time afterwards to update.  My apologies.  Can Dunkel move this round and strike the nearest chair?  If so, he will do so this round with the following roll, if someone would be kind enough to move Dunkel in Ditzie.

Attack Chair
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 33/34
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) N/A

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter, Remove Paralysis
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 17, 2015)

*Round 7 Dining Room Battle - The Veil Lifts*

Dunkel steps over a non-animate chair, across the splintered remains of one of the animated ones, and finds a target to sink his axe into. However, despite hitting it, the dwarf can put little more than a gouge in the wood. 

Hawk continues to press the attack, and after enough swings, finally gets a solid hit in, mangling one of the chair's arm rests. However, Wahyu's call rouses her, and she barks out in a bitter tone, "I _am_ forward! This would be a lot easier if it wasn't so hard to see!"

"Ya, I agree," chimes in the homunculus. Still obviously hovering somewhere over the battlefield, he continues, "I would be able to kill you all a lot faster if I could see you. Ha, here we go!" As the little imp starts to cast his spell, the group feels a surge of positive energy wash over them, somewhere from behind, healing wounds from the injured members of the group. The spell continues. Then, finally, when it is done, the dark, vision obscuring mist finally dissipates, and the enemy looks down on you all imperiously, "Ah, there you are. Time for some magic." He rubs his hands together in gleeful anticipation of things to come.

The chairs no easily locate their targets, the two across the dinner table swooping over the tablecloth and onto their victims. Chair legs connect twice with Hawk and once with Dunkel, further wearing down the already battered Hawk. She can only grin and bear it--it is as if she asked for it.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Dunkel is unable to get past the creatures hardness 5.
Hawk finally hits for 22 points of damage, 17 after hardness.
Mystie channels positive energy: 5 healing

Chair B beats Hawk down for 15 (2 hits one crit check with a failing confirmation)
Chair C hits Dunkel for 8
Chair D misses Cruendithas
Homunculus dispels the Obscuring Mist

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/55fa22b0762ff

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 15 dam(49) / Bless, Bard Song
Hawk AC18 -- 33 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Prot/Evil, Raging, Reckless Abandon, Bard Song
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless, Bard Song
Wahyu AC16 -- 7 dam(37) / Bless, Bard Song, Vanish
Dunkel AC18 -- 8 dam(34) / Bless, Bard Song
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless, Bard Song
Homunclulus AC19 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 9 Dam / Prot/Good, 18' altitude
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 17 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 21 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Round 7 EVERYONE UP[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2015)

[section]



_Well, it worked so well the first time . . ._ Jonas thinks, and with a shrug he draws in deep breath and once more, releases it in a piercing whistle, this one even louder than his roar of a moment before!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Cast Sonic Damage (2d6=7) plus Dazed for one round. Fort Save (DC13) for half damage and no Daze.

[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 19 (14 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 29/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 21, 2015)

Jonas really lets out a roar this time, and the little flying imp grasps his ears in obvious pain as he flutters around a bit randomly for a moment, as if staggering from the sheer power of it. "Ah...." he begins, considerably deflated compared to his regular screaming tone, "Had enough of that... really."

[sblock=Saving Throw]He missed that one. Full damage + dazed.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2015)

"Dunkel, smash," Dunkel suggests as he grows stronger right before striking.

OOC: Using Strength Surge, then attacking the nearest chair.  Dunkel gets a +2 to the strength attribute for this combat round.  Edit: Unfortunately, this isn't how Strength Surge works, so he doesn't use Strength Surge and the damage should be 8 instead of 9. 

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) N/A

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter, Remove Paralysis
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 23, 2015)

[sblock=DT]Unfortunately, the Strength Surge ability has no provision for taking less than a Standard Action when used on self. (By contrast, a Paladin's Lay on Hands ability specifies what happens.) However, in respect to having the most fun possible here, I'd like to offer you the option of just calling it a roleplay issue and getting your 8 points of damage (which is still 3 through) rather than changing the IC text and giving the bonus to an NPC. Just alter your OOC to reflect what option you'd like. 

Aside: If you were ever in the market for a rebuild of Dunkel, I'd suggest the Ferocity Subdomain. It does what you're looking for in this sort of situation. Strength Surge is rather oddly written, and RAW, seems to be saying the combat benefit is Attack and Combat Maneuver rolls, but oddly does not specify damage. (It's not a bonus to the strength score itself.) Just something to consider.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2015)

Aura
[sblock]
Thanks.  A rebuild might be just what the doctor ordered, but I think we went through several painful iterations of group-think just to get Dunkel's domains picked and the character going.  The experience sort of put me off the thought of generating clerics for LPF in the future.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 24, 2015)

*"Yes, I'm sure we've all had enough of a number of things here..."* Wahyu muttered before incanting. Stepping away from the mobile furniture so that he could concentrate, he again had the spirit detach from him, and again it lashed out at the little monster. Satisfied, he looked again at the chairs, and delved deep into his memory, to see if he could recall something, anything regarding this enchantment.

Map

[sblock]Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+6=13)
Spiritual Weapon Attack (1d20+9=13) I guess that destroys an image.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 25/37
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 24, 2015)

With a deft swipe, Wahyu's dancing blade dissapates one of the babbling bad guy's images, although there are yet several more protecting him.

[sblock=Kn:Arcane]What is being asked? About the chairs or the images?[/sblock]
[sblock=Left to Act]Cruendithas! [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 24, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, I meant the chairs, but I'm pretty certain I didn't roll high enough to reveal much anyway. I'm also certain that I'm probably gonna stop using Invisible Castle soon because this is pure nonsense. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 28, 2015)

[sblock=Wahyu's Kn:Arcane]Well, Wahyu knows enough that these things are mindless, and as such not to attempt any spell that effects a person's mind. That's about it. Otherwise, it's been observed that large doses of kinetic energy poisoning seem to do the trick.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 1, 2015)

Crue watches the events in action trying to discern how best to help the group bring down this flying foe. As Hawk takes a hit from the chair once again he does as he has done before; try to keep Hawk on her feet and in the fight. He once again sends some healing magic to Hawk as the summoned eagle once again attempts to claw the Homunculus.


[sblock]
CLW on Hawk 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6
Eagle attack 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14 dam
 1D4 = [4] = 4 attack2  1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22 damage 1D4 = [4] = 4 

ooc: sorry for the delay. My schedule has changed and still adjusting a bit.
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 1/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

 eagles rounds 2/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 1, 2015)

*Round 8 - The Round the Music Died*

Cruendithas finds himself having to dodge chair legs as he works his magic, but he manages to successfully cast a healing spell on Hawk. The raging warrior's wounds partially close, and with renewed vigor, Hawk lashes out at the chair, nearly rending it from back to seat. However, despite extensive physical damage, the mindless minion fights on.

Abruptly, Mystie's song comes to an end. She coughs and sputters, forcing a swallow before raising backing Bubba away from the closest chair and, holding her hand above her head, sending out another burst of healing energy, helping mend most of her allies.

The chairs continue their attack, but seem unable to land a leg on Hawk, Cruendithas or Dunkel, clearly losing against the amount of healing done by Mystie and Cruendithas. The little homunculus shakes his head and finally gets his bearing, although Jonas' spell did seem to give a moment of peace from his incessant screaming. He barely gets out a chortle at the bird trying to kill him, but running into the invisible protection aura surrounding his tiny body. The eagle screeches in frustration.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]BigB, you forgot to roll a concentration check for your spell, but I rolled for you and you made it. Cruendithas heals Hawk for 6.
Hawk then attacks Chair B for 20, 15 after hardness.
Mystie channels positive energy for 10 healing to all.

Notes:
(1) The eagle cannot hit the homunculus because of protection/good.
(2) Bard's Song is over. Mystie has run out of rounds/day.

Chair B misses Hawk
Chair C misses Dunkel
Chair D misses Cruendithas
Homunculus loses his action to daze

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/560d90c2e1748

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 5 dam(49) / Bless
Hawk AC18 -- 17 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Prot/Evil, Raging, Reckless Abandon
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / Bless, Vanish
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless
Homunclulus AC19 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 16 Dam / Prot/Good, 18' altitude, mirror image (2)
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 35 Dam / no effects
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 21 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

I had a tooth extracted today, and the pain is just starting to set in. Glad I got this out. Here comes the pain.

Round 8 EVERYONE UP[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 2, 2015)

Crue yells to the eagle "The chair, the blasted chair!" He feels trapped and wants to escape these chairs. As the eagle swoops in with talons grabbing for the chair Crue calls forth a blob of acid to toss at the offensive chair as well.

updated map

[sblock]
eagle attack chair D  1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
 damage 1D4 = [4] = 4
second attack 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
 damage 1D4 = [2] = 2
1st crit check 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
2nd crit check 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
no luck there with crits
Crue concentration check 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
ranged touch attack acid blob 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 damage 1D3 = [3] = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 1/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

 eagles rounds 1/5

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2015)

"A change of tactics seems to be in order," Dunkel mumbles.  He then takes a five foot step away from the chairs, and pulls out a sling.

OOC: I don't think I can attack this round once I swap weapons.   Still can't access Ditzie.  Would someone be so kind to move me...


----------



## Aura (Oct 5, 2015)

[sblock=DT]There is not yet anywhere Dunkel can step to and get away from the chairs, he's hemmed in along with Cruendithas and Hawk. If you wish to change your action, you can, since you can't see Ditzie to tell you where things are.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 6, 2015)

Wahyu used this opening, gathered his strength, and darted across the room, robes billowing out as his conjury continued to miss for no apparent reason, *"Jonas! Try and close with it!"*

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Spiritual weapon (Attack): 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10 God DAMMIT

Anyway, Wahyu spends the whole round running, giving him 80' of movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2015)

[section]



"Out of my reach, my friend! But not out of reach of this, I think!" Jonas drops his flail, quickly unslinging the great bow at his back and knocking an arrow.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Longbow Attack (1d20+8=25) for Damage (1d8=3). Could really have used a crit there . . . but I'll take a hit as the next best thing.
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 19 (14 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 29/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 8, 2015)

Much to Cruendithas' dismay, his acid blob comes into existence not yet fully formed, and splats harmlessly against the back of the hardwood animation. The eagles's talons both strike true, but the animal is having trouble digging into the tough wood the chair is made from. Although harried from multiple sides, the chair mindlessly continues on.

Dunkel, thinking twice about his situation, slides in next to Hawk with the intent of using his sling. Although not immediately clear of enemies, Hawk corrects the problem for Dunkel with a slash of her greatsword, turning the chair into a misshapen pile of hardwood. With little to say on the matter, she steps up to one of the remaining animated chairs and prepares to repeat the trick. Seeing the opportunity, Dunkel hangs his axe from his belt and pulls out his sling.

Jonas takes careful aim at the implike creature, and releases an arrow. It seems to strike true, but instead of sticking to the target, it passes through an illusory image and the image disappears, leaving two targets left, one of which is likely real.

Mystie watches the battlefield pensively, then unslings her crossbow and loads it, apparently following suit of a number of the other heroes.

The two remaining pieces of animated furniture continue to do battle, and the one Hawk stepped up to immediately begins swatting her down with its front legs. Up towards the ceiling, the homunculus casts a spell and the floating hand he created previously rushes forward and touches her, further tearing down the little warrior. Looking at the number of heroes pulling out missile weapons, the tiny necromancer thinks a moment, "Oh, low on chairs and you all have bows and stuff. Uh oh... uhhh... _Chairs, kill them faster! Put your backs into it!_" He laughs at his own mirth.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Hawk attacks chair B, hitting for 23 points of damage, 18 after hardness. ChairB is destroyed. She then steps 5' south, on top of the scattered remains of ChairA.
Dunkel moves 5', 'sheathes' the axe and draws the sling.
Jonas' arrow strikes an image, removing it.
Chair C attacks Hawk twice, hitting twice for 12 damage.
Chair D attacks Cruendithas twice, missing twice.
Homunculus casts chill touch and uses it on Hawk courtesy of previously cast spectral hand. It does 4 damage but Hawk resists the Strength loss.

Corrections:
(1) The DC for defensive casting is 15+2n, where n is the spell level. Therefore, for a cantrip, 15 is necessary and Cruendithas, unfortunately, failed. Normally the spell is lost, but since it's a cantrip, it just isn't successfully cast this round.
(2) I could not find an open space for Dunkel, so I picked on one the contingency Hawk would destroy the badly damaged chair. That worked out and Dunkel is not in a threatened square by the end of the round, allowing him to 'sheathe' his axe without facing an attack of opportunity.
(3) Wahyu is not able to arrive at the destination he's intending by running. Running requires a few things, and two of them are: must be in a straight line, may not be over difficult terrain. I gave him a double move to get him as close to the desired destination as possible. Remember, the clutter on the table-top make every one of those squares difficult.

map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/56160be1a57d2

Note: I've been having very real concentration issues, if you see any mistakes let me know, this round was tricky.

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 5 dam(49) / Bless
Hawk AC18 -- 34 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Prot/Evil, Raging, Reckless Abandon
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / Bless, Vanish
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless
Homunclulus AC19 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 16 Dam / Prot/Good, 18' altitude, mirror image (1)
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 21 Dam / no effects
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Round 9 EVERYONE IS UP![/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2015)

Dunkel let's fly with his sling stone, trying to hit the flying spellcaster.

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

[sblock]
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) N/A

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter, Remove Paralysis
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2015)

[section]



Finished talking once more, Jonas sends another arrow whirring through the air toward his little flying foe; this one misses the homonculous, splintering against the wall behind it with a loud *crack*.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Longbow Attack (1d20+8=14)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 19 (14 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 29/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 9, 2015)

Crue steps forward out of reach of the chair. With space to breath he draws on his inner strength once again to send missiles after the Homunculus. Reciting the arcane phrases hi hand bursts with 3 missiles that fly unerringly to the Homunculus. The eagle once again harries the chair although its talons do nothing to damage the hard chair and it dissipates back to where it came from.



updated map

[sblock]
magic missile 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5 1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3 for total of 10 pts

eagle attack chair 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
 1D4 = [3] = 3  1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13  1D4 = [1] = 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 0/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

 eagles rounds 0/5

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 10, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know if you mentioned it before, but how tall is this hall? Would the homunculus still be in melee range (for a medium character) even if it ascended to the ceiling?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 10, 2015)

[sblock=Ceiling]The max height of the ceiling is 30' at centerline arch. The target has been hovering at 28', although this was in error in my part, now that I think about it. The ceiling is 28' where he is, so he's more likely at about 25'. See posts 718 for the initial word description and 730 for the statement of dimensions.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 11, 2015)

Wahyu continued his dash across the room, while his magic blade finally struck true against its target.
Updated Map
[sblock]Double move, weapon attacks and _finally_ hits: Spiritual weapon (Attack): 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 25/37
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 15, 2015)

*The Cheese Stands Alone*

Dunkel and Jonas both take aim at their tiny adversary, but he bats and weaves very effectively, and neither can hit him. However, Cruendithas' magically directed bolts of energy strike home, causing the homunculus to take notice of the gnome and glower menacingly. The scything blade doesn't steal his attention from the gnome, even through it scores a glancing hit that further weakens the group's enemy. Hoping to capitalize on the situation, Mystie brings her crossbow to her shoulder and shoots, but her arrow passes through the last of the fake images, destroying it but causing the target no harm.

Meanwhile, Hawk is left to face the chairs on her own. Slashing wildly at one, she connects solidly and causes it to splinter, leaving the remaining parts unable to continue their attack. However, just as the halfling braces for the attack of the other chair, the squaky voice of the homunculus can be heard, "Chair... cover me! Move to the doorway!" And with that, the imp-like creature makes a bee-line for the door, screaming at you all the while, "And to think we could have had tea! Instead you kick me out of my home? What kind of world is it we live in where a man can't...." You think there is more, but the tiny creature has since flowing through the open doorway (at maximum altitude of 10'), and turned right, heading out of sight and presumably up the stairs. Whatever rhetoric he has, it is beyond people's ability to hear, given the noise of a hectic battle.

The chair stands alone. It scuttles to the appointed location, braving the snapping jaws of Bubba, with no ill effect. Some distance behind it is its fleeing master.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Rolling for Wahyu's spiritual weapon, hits the target (not an image), and does 5 points of damage.
Hawk hits, doing 20 points of damage to ChairC (15 after hardness).
ChairD moves, and Bubba's AOO on the chair misses. The chair is holding a reserved action.
The homunculus flies through the doorway which the group originally came from. He's moving VERY fast. Breaking LOS to Wahyu has a side effect of ending the spiritual weapon spell.

map: http://beta.ditzie.com/79736/561f421923dd3

Combat Actors
Jonas AC17 -- 5 dam(49) / Bless
Hawk AC18 -- 34 dam(62) / Bull's Strength, Bless, Prot/Evil, Raging, Reckless Abandon
Crue AC17 -- 0 dam(42) / Bless
Wahyu AC16 -- 0 dam(37) / Bless, Vanish
Dunkel AC18 -- 0 dam(34) / Bless
Mystie AC14 -- 0 dam(45) / Bless
Homunclulus AC19 / CMD15 / Touch 17 -- 31 Dam / Prot/Good, 10' altitude
ChairA AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairB AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairC AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- destroyed
ChairD AC14 / CMD15 / Touch12 -- 0 Dam / no effects

Note: Before anyone stresses out, let me assure you killing the homunculus is not necessary as part of the scenario. However, you are most welcome to try, of course--I frankly haven't given any thought about what your options over the next round or two are, I'll let you all worry about that. 

Round 10 _EVERYONE IS UP!_
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2015)

Dunkel takes the moment to switch out his sling for his battle-axe.  "About time!  I thought I'd have to listen to his chatter forever!"


----------



## Aura (Oct 19, 2015)

[sblock=DT]After putting away the sling, you have a move action left. Since your BAB is +1 or greater, you can conduct the drawing action as part of a move, allowing you to close in on the remaining chair 20'.

_EVERYONE ELSE_ is still up.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 19, 2015)

"Did he run away or to some other sinister purpose that we may find worse than the annoying imp?"Crue looks about wondering what new danger awaits them. "Perhaps we should finish the chair and move on into this lair of evil."


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 0/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Light

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 21, 2015)

Wahyu panted heavily, having just exerted himself so. He certainly couldn't make another madd dash across the room, and he could see from the remaining tunnels that they would be heading this way soon anyway.
[sblock=OOC]Holding action this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2015)

[section]



Jonas lowers his bow, but keeps the arrow knocked. He looks longingly at the door through which the little flying creature disappeared.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Longbow Attack (1d20+8=14)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 19 (14 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 29/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2015)

Dunkel attacks the remaining chair with his axe.

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
AC: 18, AC Touch: 11, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +3 = [DEX (1) + Trait (2)]
BAB: +3, CMB: +5, CMD: 16
Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +3, Will: +8
Speed: 20 ft
Masterwork Battleaxe: Attack: +5, Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Special: S
Sling: Attack: +3, Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2, Range: 50 ft
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4
Spells Prepared:
Level 0 (4) Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (4+1) Magic Weapon, Remove Fear
Level 2 (3+1) N/A

- Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (6/6 times)

- Strength Surge (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch a creature to give it great strength. For 1 round, the target gains an enhancement bonus equal to 1/2 your cleric level (+2) to melee attacks, combat maneuver checks that rely on Strength, Strength-based skills, and Strength checks. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6/6 times).

Spells Used
Level 1 (4+1) Bless, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil
Level 2 (3+1) Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shatter, Remove Paralysis
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 23, 2015)

*Dinner Battle Over*

Dunkel engages the last chair, right alongside Hawk, doing their best to tear the automaton down as quickly as possible. Despite the flagging power of Hawk, the group is eventually able to beat down the last menace, and quiet falls upon the dining hall. Dishes and utensils lay scattered here and there from people running over the tops of the table, and destroyed furniture litters the floor. The odd whispering returns as torchlights flicker, reminding you of the unsettling features of the place. However, somewhere in the midst of it all, you smell brewing tea wafting from one of the open doorways, which seems to be the kitchen. The other exit on that side leads to the living quarters, and on the other side, exits lead to the study and magic workshop.

You seem to be the masters of all you survey.

[sblock=Fight Over]With nobody making a daring move to re-establish LOS to the homunculus, it's going to be able to get away. It has the higher movement. Hawk has run out of Rage and is exhausted. Just let me know what you wish to do in terms of investigation and such, and I'll tell you the results. Also, I'll tally up the experience--I'm sure at least one person is leveling, maybe more.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 24, 2015)

"We should search the rooms for magic. Previously we found an old magic that was causing the vermin to mutate. It could be so again here." He casts detect magic as he searches the room and will do so for each of the rooms opening cupboards drawers or other containers.


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 0/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, know direction

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25


[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2015)

Dunkel heads into the living quarters, curious what he can learn about the residents' culture and faith.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 26, 2015)

*"Good riddance,"* Wahyu exhaled, exasperated and rubbing his temples, *"I sincerely doubt that I could handle much more of that headache, and I doubt I could handle another such conflict today, so we ought to be careful."*

Inhaling deeply, he centered himself, and brought his mind back to the task at hand. He called after Dunkel, *"Careful, that thing must have had a master, who could very well still be around."*

Wandering to the right side of the hall, he poked his nose into the study.
[sblock]Looking around the study, he casts detect magic and rolls for perception.
Perception: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 28, 2015)

With Hawk panting and trying to recompose herself, the rest of the group seems bent on fanning out and looking for information. The little halfling waves you all on, holding herself up against the table and breathing heavily for quite some time.

"Let's not go anywhere alone, anyway," Mystie chimes in. I can stay here with Hawk while she recovers, Crue can start checking for magic in the living quarters where Dunkel is headed, and Jonas can back up Wahyu to check out the study. Make sure to call loudly if you find anything dangerous. Sound alright?"

Dunkel and Crue head off to the living quarters. Checking for magic reveals that magic is pervasive throughout the place, from the eerie light fixtures to other types of magically-driven ambiance. To single out one particular magic from the others would take quite a bit of time. However, the religion issue turns out to be simpler. It seems only two people lived here at the same time, both of them seemed (from the nature of the appointments and clothing) to have been human men--one is obviously the master of the place, and the other, likely some sort of servant. The master turns out to have been nominally religious, but a pantheist, with religious icons from multiple deities present. The servant was a bit more focused on Cortessa, one of the native Venzan religions. Despite the overtly creepy appearance of the place, the religion issue notably normal by way of comparison.

Meanwhile, Wahyu heads to the study, starting off upon the completion of Mystie's suggestion right away and allowing for Jonas to catch up soon after. However, when he looks into the room, he immediately can tell something is amiss. A figure lies slumped forward at the desk, unmoving and likely dead. His skeletonized hand grasps a plume pen--otherwise he is covered from top to bottom.

[sblock=Wahyu and Jonas]You have first actions on how to handle this situation.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2015)

Dunkel turns towards Crue and says, "Looks like nothing out of the ordinary here right now.  We can always come back and pick through for valuables.  Ready to go with me and check out what was cooking in that last room?"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 29, 2015)

*"Hmm... how odd..."* Wahyu muttered to himself, looking over the corpse, *"I wonder what he was doing here. Do you see anything, Jonas?"*
[sblock=OOC]He keeps casting detect magic, focusing on the figure.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2015)

[section]



The hulking orc-kin holds up a couple of fingers in a subtle gesture, tips his head back and inhales deeply through mouth and nose. The _taste_ of the air fills his mouth, and he opens his eyes to look around the room as well. Moving gracefully for all of his bulk, Jonas makes his way around the room, carefully inspecting every inch. He touches only where he needs to in order to see everything, smelling, listening.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Taking 20 on Perception check (for a 33). If Survival is the right skill it would be a 28 instead. Not sure exactly what he's looking for, so he's looking at _everything_.
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]

Jonas Psalter
*Initiative:* +04
*AC:* 19 (14 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 29/49
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +12
*CMB:* +07 *CMD:* 19 _(+9/21 vs. Trip)_
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +05





[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 2, 2015)

*The Search Begins*

In the living quarters, Cruendithas begins to focus his sensitivity to magic in an attempt to find sources other than the background of the place. He immediately identifies a pack hanging over the end of the bed as magical, as well as a cloak on the coat-rack. With Dunkel's help (back from checking out the kitchen, there wasn't much to see there), he discovers the bag itself also contains a small bead with a flame symbol upon it and a length of rope, both magical.

After assisting Crundithas with the bag, Dunkel looks for mundane treasures, and eventually finds a cache of Venzan gold crowns and semi-precious stones in a coffer on a table near the bed. And, a piece of black cloth on the nightstand looks odd--picking it up he finds a magical light source underneath affixed to a small grey stone.

Meanwhile, in the study, Jonas begins a search of the area. His nose confirms the lingering scent of death almost certainly related to the death of the man in the chair. A quick survey of the area reveals it to be ransacked. Books have been strewn about, and some sort of concealed cubbie behind one of the bookshelves has obviously been previously emptied. Although many of the books look to be valuable, it would take a little effort and care to sort the wheat from the chaff. Additionally, two books on the desk catch Jonas' discerning eye, both obviously titled. One is 'Spell Log' and the other is 'Journal'. 

The nearly fully decomposed corpse in the chair is dressed in black, wears a macabre mask and has a dagger scabbard (but with no dagger), and is slumped over some book that he appears to have been reading at the time of his death. However, the book has since been ruined as his body decomposed over the top of it. (The other books on the desk, as noted above, are undamaged.) There are no apparent causes of death.

Wahyu casts Detect Magic and discovers the difficulty of finding magic sources in such an environment with higher background magic. However, upon extensive focus, he determines there are no magics outside of the light and ambiance magics that continue to permeate the place to the day.

[sblock=Loot]From the bedroom:
Cloak of Resistance +1
Handy Haversack
Campfire Bead
Rope of Climbing
Ioun Torch
Over 1000 gp worth of coin and low value gems

From the library:
Valuable books worth 300gp[/sblock]
[sblock=Levelups]Everyone leveled up! Jonas during the battle, and Wahyu, Dunkel and Cruendithas from the battle awared itself. You can check the first page for dates and current totals. There will be a minor TBX/TBG trim before we're done, but you assuredly won't level again. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2015)

Dunkel grabs the journal and flips through it, "Hmph.  I still don't think we're any closer to solving the mystery of the giant rodents that have been attacking the city, unless we get a lucky break in here.  Is it possible there are rooms or chambers we might have missed?"


----------



## BigB (Nov 2, 2015)

"Perhaps the Homunclulus spirited away with whatever was the cause. We know not.  It makes sense to search one more sweep of the area for hidden doors. Then collect what we can and return with what news we have."


----------



## Aura (Nov 4, 2015)

As Jonas and Wahyu assess the Library/Study area, the rest of the group files in behind. Dunkel shows some interest in the journal Jonas has pointed out, although it would take some time to read. With the mindset of finding more information prevailing in most everyone (save possibly Hawk, who seems somewhat out of it as she continues her recovery), the open doorway leading out of the library becomes more interesting. Stepping close enough to peer through, anyone that is interested can tell it leads to some sort of magical work-area/laboratory. Illuminated in the same partial-light as the rest of the complex, the laboratory seems interesting yet menacing.

From behind the group, Mystie sees the plethora of books. She seems quick to observe, "Yes, those books might take us a while to read through, but the most obvious would be personal journals, lab notebooks, etc. Someone make sure to keep that one journal!"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 5, 2015)

Wayhu, meanwhile, was searching the dead man for any clues to his identity. Time for respects would have to come later, unfortunately.
[sblock=OOC]Perception: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]Wahyu
AC: 18* (16* flat-footed, 15* touch)
HP: 25/37
CMB: 2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+4, 1d3+0, 19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Shielf of Daith (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/8
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/5

Used Items:
Bolts (2/20)
Abilities Used: 
Voice of the Grave (3/4 questions asked)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2015)

Dunkel answers, "Aye, I have the journal.  It's not going anywhere."  He puts it in a pocket and pats it reassuringly.


----------



## BigB (Nov 6, 2015)

Crue steps up to the doorway but not quite into it and examines the doorway itself and then looks into the room. A pause before entering as he looks for any traps or anything else of note.

[sblock]
perception check 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 0/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, know direction

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 9, 2015)

Cruendithas peers into the laboratory, examining his environment carefully to determine if it is safe to enter. From his vantage, he can already tell the lab has been ransacked, much like the library was. However, nothing unsafe about about entering presents itself to Cruendithas.

Meanwhile, Wahyu takes an interest in the deceased. It is immediately obvious the individual is human, probably male, and originally about 5'8" tall. It remains possible the man is the writer of the journal, but without going into that immediately it is hard to say. However, the discovery of a spell component pouch, filled with all nature of odd things and substances, virtually confirms he was a magic caster of some sort.


----------



## BigB (Nov 9, 2015)

Crue shrugs and steps through the doorway into the laboratory. Once through he will begin searching the the room both using detect magic and tradition mundane methods of searching.

[sblock]
cast detect magic
perception check 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 17 (with shield/ Flat:16, Touch: 12)
 HP: 42 current: 42
 CMB: +2 / CMD: 13 Fort: +2 / Ref: +5 / Will: +5
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler in off hand, wand MM in main hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights3/4, Ghost Sound1/1, Prestidigitation1/1, Speak with Animals1/1
 Arcane Strike +1/Magic Missile 0/2

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, know direction

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/5 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Identify
 2nd Lvl Spells: 1/3 per day
 Tongues, Pilfering Hand, Summon Monster II

 Archaeologist's Luck (+2) rounds/day: 3/7

 Wand CLW 8/10
 Wand MM 20/25

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2015)

Dunkel says, "I don't get it.  Was the creature we fought insane?  It acted as if its master was still alive, unless it was attempting to trick us?"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 9, 2015)

Wahyu shrugged, *"There's no saying that that thing belonged to this one here. After all, it's not as though magicians are a particularly rare profession."* 

With that, the little man began to root through the pouch he had found, seeing if he could recognize any of the reagents to give some greater clue as to who the owner was whilst he still drew breath.

[sblock=OOC]I dunno if you can actually do this, but Wahyu wants to see if he can identify the spells the man could cast by the components in his pouch.
Spellcraft: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
and/or
Knowledge (Arcana): 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
and/or
Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 13, 2015)

The group moves into the laboratory while Wahyu continues his quick analysis of the dead spell-caster’s component pouch. Mystie, responding to Dunkel, postulates, “Well, the homunculus is a part, a shard, if you will, if its master. If that’s his master back there, then any number of things could happen when the two are separated, although stories wildly vary. Insanity is mentioned, as well as flying into a permanent murderous rage. It goes on and on…”

As Mystie starts looking about, aided by Bubba both for locomotion and his sharp senses, Wahyu makes the determination that the components are likely from an arcane caster, but are quite varied and, thus, make it difficult to be more specific. Stepping into the room, he sees Cruendithas at an alchemy apparatus and Mystie investigating a notebook. He sees more notebooks, one titled ‘Rattle Rat’ and the other ‘Sustenance’, on a nearby table. Just to the left of the table is an odd sight. A cage is there, and inside is the long-dead corpse of what can only be described as a rat-snake hybrid. It is as big as a common dire rat (about 25 pounds), and has obvious fangs in place of front incisors. Nobody has heard of such a thing, but there it is. Or was

Meanwhile, Cruendithas is having some luck searching the area physically. A rack of vials is hidden behind some alchemical apparatus. Two are broken, but four are intact, filled with a translucent red liquid that detects as magic when focused upon. As he verifies his find, Mystie speaks up again, lifting her head from a book she says, “Oh, found something here. This notebook said ‘RCC’ on the front. A quick opening of cover reveals that means ‘Ratty Control Contraption’.” The little gnome pauses a moment as Hawk shoots her an incredulous look. “No, seriously,” Mystie continues, “that’s what is written in the notebook. And it should be on the display… table… oh no.”

Anyone in the room can see it. There is an outline of dust in an approximately 1’ by 2’ rectangle. Those that are closer can see the name-plate identifying the missing object as the RCC. Whatever the device is capable of, it is in someone else’s hands.

Further searching reveals no other significant items, either in monetary value nor relevance to the investigation. Although information has been gained, the group can’t bring the solution back to Venza… yet. 

[sblock=Loot]
From this room you have:
4 Potions (CLW)
3 Notebooks (RCC, Rattle Rat, Sustenance)
1 Personal Journal[/sblock]

Epilogue: 

The way home involves a lot of reading for those that are interested in what happened. It begins in the Journal, where the writer identifies himself as ‘Anthos the Magnificant). His writings are strange and macbre, describing reason for creating Ratty Control Contraption. Apparently, the man lost his brother Leatos, presumably in Venza, as that was where he said he was going before teleporting away. Anthos goes on to note scrying would have been much easier, but he describes ‘distracting pasta’ as a problem. Later in the book, he seems disappointed his rats cannot find his brother, although he does not relent and continues the search.

Also mentioned in the Journal is Anthos’ descriptions of his Homunculus, made to help him around the lab. This becomes important later, when the writer observes on separate occasions how he is becoming physically weaker. Abruptly, the writings then significantly change in voice and penmanship, initially appearing rather sane… for Anthos. However, the prose then begins a downward spiral, and the writer eventually displays obvious signs of instant as he  asserts himself as Anthos. The  entries continue to the current date.

Recently, the current writer in Anthos’ journal recounts a break in by Boggards from the river mouth
A while back the writer is incensed over the break in by the Boggards from the swamp at the river mouth, vowing revenge but not being very sure how to go about it.

The RCC laboratory notebook describes technical details about how the contraption was made and how to properly use it. The RattleRat notebook describes the creation of the hybrid creature, but then discusses the creature of being too dangerous to release into the word. Finally, the ‘Sustenane’ notebook details various experiments involved with prolonging life and abating the need for food and water.

Armed with this plethora of information, the group presents the books, along with personal accounts of the investigation to Whitecloak Jacobson. She is a little disappointed that there is more to do, but considers the information you’ve retrieved a step in the right direction. She pays the group and takes the books fur further study and eventual formulation of a final solution to the rats epidemic.

The End

[sblock=Ending]I went to summary description when you got it down to nothing more than ‘we read the books’. I hope you don’t mind getting the summary form at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 13, 2015)

What happens next:

- I'll update your xp/gp tracks with the 20-ish days you have coming to you. That will be your final awards.
- I'll put together a collected loot list for you to choose from.

These will both be 'asap'.


----------



## Aura (Nov 14, 2015)

Your xp/gp is now update. I'll notify GE to get a judge approval for the game.

Meanwhile... the collected list of magic items from this adventure to choose from (plus the unique MW axe):

Mithral Chain Shirt +1 (2100GP) - medium
MW Battleaxe (darksteel blade, mahogany handle) (310GP) - medium
8 x Cure Light Wounds Potion (50GP each)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300GP)
Mithral Chain Shirt +1 (2100GP) - small
2 x Handy Harversack (2000GP each)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000GP)
Campfire Bead (720GP)
Rope of Climbing (3000GP)
Ioun Torch (75GP)

Usual rules apply--whatever you take is 'purchased' normally. That which is not taken goes to the DWI once you're done picking.

Jonas has the opportunity to purchase Myrtle if he wishes to (combat trained advanced horse). She's a rescue horse and Jaycus would rather find her a home than rent her out.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2015)

ROUS 3 gets my...


----------



## Aura (Nov 15, 2015)

OK, it's a wrap, then. Pick your magic items and update your characters. Thanks, everyone, it was fun!


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 15, 2015)

Wahyu is considering the haversack. Also, is not looking forward to going shopping with all that cash.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for running, Aura - had a blast with Jonas! And he'll definitely be buying Myrtle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2015)

Jonas would like the other Handy Haversack, please.

If no one else wants them, he'd happily take the Cloak of Resistance and the Rope of Climbing as well.


----------



## BigB (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for running the game Aura. It was fun.


----------

